# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Ανακοίνωση της PayPal σχετικά με την διακοπή των υπηρεσιών της στην Ελλάδα

## nnn

Παρακολουθούμε με ιδιαίτερη προσοχή την κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα, καθώς και τις εξελίξεις στις διαπραγματεύσεις ανάμεσα στην ελληνική κυβέρνηση και τους δανειστές.

Λόγω των πρόσφατων αποφάσεων των ελληνικών αρχών σχετικά με τα* capital controls, η χρηματοδότηση του ψηφιακού πορτοφολιού της ΡayPal από ελληνικούς τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς, καθώς και οι διασυνοριακές συναλλαγές που χρηματοδοτούνται από κάθε είδους κάρτες ή τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς, αποτελούν μη διαθέσιμες ενέργειες αυτή τη στιγμή.
*
Απόπειρες πληρωμών δύνανται επίσης να μην γίνονται δεκτές από την εκδούσα αρχή της κάρτας ή από τα τραπεζικά ιδρύματα. Άλλες υπηρεσίες της PayPal, όπως η λήψη πληρωμών, παραμένουν ενεργές.

Στόχος μας είναι να συνεχίσουμε να εξυπηρετούμε πλήρως τους αξιότιμους πελάτες μας στην Ελλάδα, όπως πράττουμε άλλωστε εδώ και πάνω από μία δεκαετία στην χώρα.

Η PayPal είναι μία αληθινά παγκόσμια πλατφόρμα πληρωμών, η οποία είναι διαθέσιμη σε 203 αγορές, επιτρέποντας στους πελάτες να πληρώνονται σε πάνω από 100 νομίσματα, να κάνουν αναλήψεις από τους τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς τους σε 57 νομίσματα και να διατηρούν λογαριασμούς PayPal σε 26 νομίσματα. Η PayPal είναι μία εταιρεία του eBay Inc. (Nasdaq: EBAY). Τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2014, το eBay Inc. ανακοίνωσε ότι σχεδιάζει να διαχωρίσει τις δραστηριότητες του ebay και της PayPal, καθιστώντας τες σε δύο αυτόνομες εισηγμένες εταιρείες το 3ο τρίμηνο του 2015.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Λογικο ηταν. Επισης το ιδιο ισχυει για Paysafe 
https://www.paysafecard.com/el-gr/lp...t-information/

----------


## Godian

Γιαυτό δε μπορούσα να βάλω κάρτα

----------


## SPIROS1979

καλησπερα ... δηλαδη τωρα στοιχημα στο stoiximan δεν μπορουμε να παιξουμε με paysafe θα το δεκτει ;

----------


## zmaskos

με paysafe όχι αλλα μου ήρθε αυτό από stoiximan

<<Ταυτόχρονα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε για τις ενέργειες που κάνουμε στο Stoiximan.gr (π.χ. απευθείας συναλλαγές με web banking με ελληνικές τράπεζες και πλήρης λειτουργικότητα των συναλλαγών με κάρτες) ώστε να συνεχίσουμε να σας προσφέρουμε, όποτε εσείς το επιλέξετε, στιγμές ψυχαγωγίας με απόλυτη ασφάλεια για τις συναλλαγές, τα χρήματά σας και την αξία τους.>>

----------


## SPIROS1979

δηλαδη εαν βγει ναι το δημοψισμα ολα αυτα θα αλλαξουν ; θα γινουν οπως πριν ;

----------


## Wonderland

Αν τρομάζουμε τόσο εύκολα από την αδυναμία χρήσης... PayPal, ζήτω που καήκαμε...

----------


## GrandGamer

Παιδιά μην κολλάτε, Bitcoins. Θα ανέβουν τώρα με τα γεγονότα. Όσον αφορά το Ναι και το Όχι δεν θα σχολιάσω. Ότι και να βγει κατά διαόλου θα πάμε, όποτε ας βγει Όχι να κρατήσουμε λίγη αξιοπρέπεια τουλάχιστον.

----------


## aiolos.01

Περαστικά μας με αυτούς που μπλέξαμε. Αλλά τα θέλει και ο δικός μας ο κ....  :Wink: 
Δραχμές θα δέχεται το paypal;

----------


## iml

> Περαστικά μας με αυτούς που μπλέξαμε. Αλλά τα θέλει και ο δικός μας ο κ.... 
> Δραχμές θα δέχεται το paypal;


Αφού το λέει ότι δέχεται από όλα τα νομίσματα, άρα θα δέχεται και δραχμές (και με πολλά μηδενικά, πχ 100.000δρχ ένα καλώδιο USB)

----------


## teodgeor

Αν εχω καποιο υπολοιπο στο λογαριασμο στο paypal μπορω να πληρωσω? Γνωριζει κανεις?

----------


## Avvocato

Καλημερα παιδια, οσο καλη μπορει να ειναι........ Σε απαντηση της ερωτησης του φιλου πιο πανω, να πω οτι λογικα μπορεις αν εχεις λεφτα στον λογαριασμο σου. Τωρα σχολιαζοντας αυτο το θεμα, να πω οτι το paypal ειναι ενδεικτικο του τι θα επικρατησει στην χωρα μας τις επομενες μερες (ευχομαι να ειναι μονο μερες...) ανεξαρτητου αποτελεσματος. Δεν θα μπορουμε να κανουμε καμια εισαγωγη ή εξαγωγη και γενικοτερα καμια διεθνη συνναλάγη. Τα αποθεματα μας σε αγαθα θα εξαντληθουν και μετα θα αρχισουν τα οργανα. Οι ουρες που εχουμε δει μεχρι σημερα θα μετατραπουν σε ουρες για κουπονια για γαλα, ψωμι και λιγοστη βενζινη. Ακομη και Δραχμη να κοψουμε, αυτη θα εχει τετοια υποτιμηση που οντως θα κανει 100.000 ενα καλωδιο usb. Αν δεν ερθουν ευρω στην χωρα με την μορφη οποιουδηποτε δανεισμου πλεον ειμαστε καταδικασμενοι. Αυτη ειναι η απλη αληθεια και θα την νιωσουμε για τα καλα στο πετσι μας. Μακαρι να ειναι το τελευταιο το paypal, αλλα ειναι μονο η αρχη....

- - - Updated - - -

Επισης να συμπληρωσω οτι ειναι θαυμα που εχουμε και ιντερνετ, μιας ακομη και αυτο θα περιοριστει ή θα σταματησει να λειτουργει καθοσον οι συνδεσεις με το εξωτερικο πρεπει κι αυτες καπως να πληρωθουν...........

----------


## nm96027

Ας κρατήσουμε την ψυχραιμία μας και ας μην μπλέξουμε στην πολιτική συζήτηση, στο ΝΑΙ και στο ΟΧΙ. 

Σίγουρα είναι μια δυσάρεστη κατάσταση, όντως ενδεικτική του παρόντος και του μέλλοντος, αλλά η οποία πολιτική συζήτηση μπορεί να συνεχίσει στο πολιτικό section. 

Σε αυτό το νήμα ας παρακολουθούμε τις εξελίξεις σχετικά με το ζήτημα του paypal. 

Τα αμιγώς πολιτικά μηνύματα θα διαγράφονται από εδώ και στο εξής.

----------


## Hetfield

Ο Μιλτιαδης παντως επαθε μεγαλη ζημια με το iphone και τις πιστωτικες καρτες
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlJebhHNhjM

 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## eyw

> Αν τρομάζουμε τόσο εύκολα από την αδυναμία χρήσης... PayPal, ζήτω που καήκαμε...


Δεν μας κόφτει (πολύ) το paypal. Η αδυναμια χρήσης των τραπεζών τρομάζει, κάπως.

----------


## GeorgeMan

> Αν εχω καποιο υπολοιπο στο λογαριασμο στο paypal μπορω να πληρωσω? Γνωριζει κανεις?


Ναι, ειχα 4 ευρω και αγορασα την (τελευταια μου) θηκη για το κινητο...  :Sad:

----------


## hellenicsun

Δεν έχω μπορέσει να βρω σε κανένα σημείο στη σελίδα της PayPal τη σχετική ανακοίνωση. Χρειάζομαι μια επίσημη πηγή και ως τώρα, τζίφος.

----------


## elina_77

Δοκίμασε να κάνεις top up και θα τη βρείς

----------


## netman

ωχ,πάει και το paypal
Και τώρα πως θα αγοράσουμε το iphone7 ?
Ρε ο κόσμος έχει προβλήματα,και μεις ξυνόμαστε. 
Δε σοβαρευόμαστε με τίποτα

----------


## Helene

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω με ποια λογική συμβαίνει αυτό. Ηλεκτρονικά, όλες οι αγορές μπορούν να πραγματοποιηθούν κανονικά, όχι;

----------


## iml

> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω με ποια λογική συμβαίνει αυτό. Ηλεκτρονικά, όλες οι αγορές μπορούν να πραγματοποιηθούν κανονικά, όχι;


Διατραπεζικά και *εντός* χώρας γίνονται ηλεκτρονικά με ελάχιστους περιορισμούς, με το εξωτερικό είμαστε αποκομμένοι για να μην βγει -και- άλλο χρήμα έξω γιατί δεν φτάνει. Οποτε το κάθε Paypal δεν μπορεί να εισπράξει από την εγχώρια τράπεζα-κάρτα για να μεταφέρει το ποσό στον πωλητή

----------


## Helene

> Διατραπεζικά και *εντός* χώρας γίνονται ηλεκτρονικά με ελάχιστους περιορισμούς, με το εξωτερικό είμαστε αποκομμένοι για να μην βγει -και- άλλο χρήμα έξω γιατί δεν φτάνει. Οποτε το κάθε Paypal δεν μπορεί να εισπράξει από την εγχώρια τράπεζα-κάρτα για να μεταφέρει το ποσό στον πωλητή


Κατάλαβα, σ' ευχαριστώ. 
Το paypal όμως χρησιμοποιείται και για αγορές εντός χώρας, π.χ.για να βάλω λεφτά στο λογαριασμό μου f2g. Δεν μπορώ να κάνω ούτε αυτό;

----------


## teodgeor

Για να βαλεις στο f2g λεφτα απο paypal ειναι σαν να τραβας χρηματα απο πιστωτικη η απο ταμιευτηριο , αρα δεν γινεται το γραφει ξεκαθαρα εκτος αν εχεις χρηματα στο paypal και δεν χρειαζεται να τραβηξει απο λογαριασμο

----------


## manolog3

Το κακο ειναι πως εχει κοπει και η καταγγελια ωστε να παρεις τα χρηματα σου πισω.

----------


## traderman

Άλλαξε η ζωή σας που το νόμισμα μας δηλαδή το ευρώ υποτιμήθηκε σε ένα χρόνο σχεδόν 25%?Άρα άκυρο το επιχείρημα για υποτίμηση ,άλλα θα είναι τα προβλήματα.Πάντως η τακτική του paypal να μην δεχετε πληρωμές για εντός Ελλάδα είναι παράνομη.

----------


## frap

Δεν είναι το Paypal που δεν δέχεται την πληρωμή, είναι η τράπεζά σου που δεν δίνει την έγκριση να χρεωθεί η κάρτα σου από "οντότητα" εκτός Ελλάδας. Και δυστυχώς, κατά τη διαδικασία της έγκρισης, δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να διαχωριστεί η πληρωμή που κατευθύνεται πάλι πίσω στη χώρα από τις υπόλοιπες. Δεν αποκαλύπτεται (και καλώς!) η πληροφορία για τον αποδέκτη των χρημάτων από την Paypal στην τράπεζα του αποστολέα.

----------


## mrsaccess

> ωχ,πάει και το paypal
> Και τώρα πως θα αγοράσουμε το iphone7 ?
> Ρε ο κόσμος έχει προβλήματα,και μεις ξυνόμαστε. 
> Δε σοβαρευόμαστε με τίποτα


Υπάρχουν κάποιοι που το χρειάζονται για πιο σοβαρές δουλειές. Ελπίζω αυτοί οι επαγγελματίες να είχαν φροντίσει να έχουν υπόλοιπο στο balance για να μην αντιμετωπίσουν προβλήματα μέχρι να διορθωθούν τα πράγματα.




> Άλλαξε η ζωή σας που το νόμισμα μας δηλαδή το ευρώ υποτιμήθηκε σε ένα χρόνο σχεδόν 25%?Άρα άκυρο το επιχείρημα για υποτίμηση ,άλλα θα είναι τα προβλήματα.Πάντως η τακτική του paypal να μην δεχετε πληρωμές για εντός Ελλάδα είναι παράνομη.


Ακόμη και όταν πληρώνεις εντός Ελλάδας, το paypal θα βγάλει τα χρήματά σου έξω και θα τα ξαναστείλει μέσα. Το πρώτο μέρος αυτής της διαδικασίας (μεταφορά χρημάτων στο εξωτερικό) μπλοκάρεται από τις Ελληνικές τράπεζες. Το paypal δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι. Ουσιαστικά δεν έχει σταματήσει να λειτουργεί, εμείς δεν μπορούμε να του στείλουμε χρήματα. Είναι ένα ακόμη μέτωπο στο πόλεμο που μας κάνουν οι υποστηρικτές της λιτότητας.

----------


## traderman

Χθες πάντως με χρεωστική της Εργασίας πλήρωσα εισιτήρια άξιας 238 ευρώ στην Ryanair.

----------


## frap

Είπαμε, δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτε σε ότι αφορά τις διατραπεζικές συναλλαγές *εντός* Ελλάδας. 

Παρεκτός κι αν εννοείς πως η Ryanair χρέωσε την κάρτα σου μέσω Paypal, οπότε ναι, είναι είδηση.

----------


## tiffany

Εγώ προσωπικά θα αναγκαστώ να στραφώ στην πειρατεία καθώς θα λήξει το Office 365 που έχω και πρέπει κάπως να κάνω τη δουλειά μου. Και δυστυχώς μου είναι απαραίτητο το MS Office.

----------


## iLLiCiT

Το να νοικιάζεις dedicated servers / VPS / domains / Software as a Service από το εξωτερικό για την επιχείρηση σου, και να μην μπορείς να τα πληρώσεις.. Άσχημο είναι να παρακαλάς τους ξένους (digitalOcean/webtropia/hetzner κλπ) να σου δώσουν ένα μικρό credit μέχρι την Τρίτη οπότε και (έλπιζες ότι) θα ανοίξουν οι τράπεζες και θα αρθούν τα Capital Control.

Εγώ προσωπικά αναγκάστηκα να δώσω cash σε έναν γνωστό μου που διατηρεί επιχείρηση στην Βουλγαρία, και μου τα έστειλε στο PayPal λογαριασμό μου, από όπου πραγματοποίησα τις πληρωμές μου.

----------


## Avvocato

Σε οσους αρχιζετε να καταλαβενετε τι περναει η χωρα μας, δεστε τι εχω γραψει πιο πανω στο υπ' αριθμ. 12 post

----------


## Hetfield

> Σε οσους αρχιζετε να καταλαβενετε τι περναει η χωρα μας, δεστε τι εχω γραψει πιο πανω στο υπ' αριθμ. 12 post


Τι σχεση εχει αυτο με το Paypal; 
Εδω μιλαμε για το Paypal, οχι για το τι νομισμα θα εχει η χωρα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγω πηγα να παρω μια εφαρμογη απο το google play, εφαγα ακυρο με το google wallet οτι η καρτα μου δεν ειναι αποδεκτη, μετα εβαλα paypal και εφαγα και απο εκει ακυρο. Παρα πολυ ωραια!  :Twisted Evil:  :Thumb down:

----------


## panoc

> Εγω πηγα να παρω μια εφαρμογη απο το google play, εφαγα ακυρο με το google wallet οτι η καρτα μου δεν ειναι αποδεκτη, μετα εβαλα paypal και εφαγα και απο εκει ακυρο. Παρα πολυ ωραια!


Ειπαμε, το προβλημα της χρεοκοπιας...

----------


## nothing

> Εγω πηγα να παρω μια εφαρμογη απο το google play, εφαγα ακυρο με το google wallet οτι η καρτα μου δεν ειναι αποδεκτη, μετα εβαλα paypal και εφαγα και απο εκει ακυρο. Παρα πολυ ωραια!


Εχμ...
Τι σου φανηκε περιεργο οταν εχουν διακοπει οι συναλλαγες με το εξωτερικο??   :Thinking:

----------


## Nikiforos

οτι δεν το ηξερα ? 
απο αυριο θα διακοπουν και του εσωτερικου οπως λενε οι πληροφοριες διοτι θα κλεισουν εντελως οι τραπεζες, δλδ no ATM χωρις συμφωνια....
ελπιζω να κανατε τα κουμαντα σας γιατι χωρις πλακα ερχονται παρα πολυ δυσκολες μερες!  :Sorry:  :Crying:

----------


## nothing

Συγγνωμη δεν ηξερες οτι εχουν διακοπει οι συναλλαγες με εξωτερικο???

----------


## Nikiforos

για τις συγκεκριμενες υπηρεσιες οχι....
να κοιταξουν να το φτιαξουν γιατι θελω να κανω αγορες μην τους παρει και τους σηκωσει  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## nothing

Δεν υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενες υπηρεσιες, ειναι απλα αποκλεισμος συναλλαγων με εξωτερικο και αυτο εχει καθολικη ισχυ.

----------


## Nikiforos

ε απο αυριο απλα δεν θα υπαρχει καμια συναλλαγη, οποτε το paypal θα ειναι το λιγοτερο που θα μας απασχολει, εδω θα παρουμε και αδειες ανευ αποδοχων, μια χαρα!  :Whistle:

----------


## daywalker06

Το καλό ειναι οτι ξέρεις το αυριο αλλα δεν ηξερες το χτες  :One thumb up:

----------


## Tiven

> Το να νοικιάζεις dedicated servers / VPS / domains / Software as a Service από το εξωτερικό για την επιχείρηση σου, και να μην μπορείς να τα πληρώσεις.. Άσχημο είναι να παρακαλάς τους ξένους (digitalOcean/webtropia/hetzner κλπ) να σου δώσουν ένα μικρό credit μέχρι την Τρίτη οπότε και (έλπιζες ότι) θα ανοίξουν οι τράπεζες και θα αρθούν τα Capital Control.
> 
> Εγώ προσωπικά αναγκάστηκα να δώσω cash σε έναν γνωστό μου που διατηρεί επιχείρηση στην Βουλγαρία, και μου τα έστειλε στο PayPal λογαριασμό μου, από όπου πραγματοποίησα τις πληρωμές μου.


Όλες οι σοβαρές εταιρίες του χώρου δώσανε παράταση στις πληρωμές, σχετικά με τα Capital Controls μάλιστα μου ήρθαν 2 email πριν καν "παρακαλέσω" για credit.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Το καλό ειναι οτι ξέρεις το αυριο αλλα δεν ηξερες το χτες


των φρονιμων τα παιδια πριν πεινασουν μαγειρευουν.... :Lock:

----------


## hellenicsun

> οτι δεν το ηξερα ? 
> απο αυριο θα διακοπουν και του εσωτερικου οπως λενε οι πληροφοριες διοτι θα κλεισουν εντελως οι τραπεζες, δλδ no ATM χωρις συμφωνια....
> ελπιζω να κανατε τα κουμαντα σας γιατι χωρις πλακα ερχονται παρα πολυ δυσκολες μερες!


Τα supermarket δέχονται κάρτες.Σχεδόν ολες οι πληρωμές υποχρεώσεων πραγματοποιούνται ηλεκτρονικά.Οπότε δε διακρίνω καμία ουσιαστική δυσκολία.

----------


## teodgeor

> Εγω πηγα να παρω μια εφαρμογη απο το google play, εφαγα ακυρο με το google wallet οτι η καρτα μου δεν ειναι αποδεκτη, μετα εβαλα paypal και εφαγα και απο εκει ακυρο. Παρα πολυ ωραια!


Οποιος εχει χρηματα  στο paypal λειτουργει κανονικα και για συναλλαγες εξωτερικου

----------


## Nikiforos

τι έννοεις να εχεις χρήματα στο paypal; με πιστωτική συνδέεται και αυτή με λογαριασμό που έχει λεφτά Μεσα. Συναλλαγές με εξωτερικό από πουθενά δεν γίνονται! Μαγαζιά δεν είναι μόνο τα σούπερ δεν δέχονται όλοι κάρτες.

----------


## daywalker06

Στο Balance εννοεί, παλι των φρονίμων τα παιδια θα πεινάσουν  :Razz: 




> των φρονιμων τα παιδια πριν πεινασουν μαγειρευουν....

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν καταλαβαινω ηντα λετε παλουκαρια! εγω ξερω οτι απο αυριο 99,9% δεν θα παιζει ουτε φραγκο απο ΑΤΜ ουτε συναλλαγες με καρτες μεχρι να δωσει money η ΕΚΤ στις τραπεζες και αυτο για να γινει πρεπει πρωτα να υπαρξει συμφωνια. Επισης οι εταιριες γιατι εγω δουλευω σε μαγαζι και ξερω πολυ καλα απο 1ον χερι, δεν μπορουσαν να αγορασουν τπτ απο προμηθευτες αλλα και σε βενζινες γιατι ζηταγανε ολοι μετρητα, αδεια ανευ αποδοχων για μερες και σπιτι μας....
καλες μας διακοπες!  :Whistle:

----------


## traderman

Μόλις έκανα ανανέωση TOP-UP στην Wind με paypal. :Smile:

----------


## Nikiforos

με την wind δεν πανε απεξω τα χρηματα αρα γινεται....
για τον λογο τον αληθες για το εξωτερικο παραθετω και τις φωτος.
καλα και εγω πληρωσα την forthnet αλλα μεσω e-banking...

----------


## teodgeor

> τι έννοεις να εχεις χρήματα στο paypal; με πιστωτική συνδέεται και αυτή με λογαριασμό που έχει λεφτά Μεσα. Συναλλαγές με εξωτερικό από πουθενά δεν γίνονται! Μαγαζιά δεν είναι μόνο τα σούπερ δεν δέχονται όλοι κάρτες.





> Στο Balance εννοεί, παλι των φρονίμων τα παιδια θα πεινάσουν


ναι στο balance , υπολοιπο που εχεις πληρωθει μεσω paypal ή μεταφορα χρηματων απο καποιο λογαριασμο και τα εχεις αφησει εκει για να κανεις καποιες αγορες.
Αυτα οσα και να εχεις εκει δεν επηρεαζονται απο αυτο που εχει γινει ειναι κατι σαν να εχεις χρηματα σε ebanking καταστημα (τραπεζα) εξωτερικου.

----------


## Nikiforos

δεν εχω κανει προφανως ποτε αυτο το balance και δεν το γνωριζω. Με λιγα λογια οτι ειναι εκει προφανως ειναι στο εξωτερικο και οχι στην Ελλαδα γιαυτο και απο εκει γινεται η συναλλαγη. Ok thanks για την επεξηγηση!  :One thumb up: 
ερωτηση : Eλληνικες σελιδες - καταστηματα με εδρα στην Ελλαδα που υποστηριζουν paypal απο εκει αγορες γινονται?

----------


## giwrgosth

> ερωτηση : Eλληνικες σελιδες - καταστηματα με εδρα στην Ελλαδα που υποστηριζουν paypal απο εκει αγορες γινονται?


Να το ξαναπούμε:
Δεν μπορείς να κάνει αγορές από το εξωτερικό με πιστωτική ή χρεωστική κάρτα.
Μπορείς να κάνεις αγορές από το εσωτερικό με πιστωτική ή χρεωστική κάρτα.
Το Paypal δεν ελέγχει τίποτα, απλά δίνεις εντολή μέσω αυτού να πληρωθεί ο Κινέζος, η εντολή πάει στην τράπεζα που έχει εκδώσει την κάρτα και την μπλοκάρει.
Αν στο Paypal δώσεις εντολή να πληρωθεί ο Πατρινός, θα μεταβιβάσει την εντολή στην τράπεζα και εκείνη θα την επιτρέψει.

----------


## Sectoras

> Το να νοικιάζεις dedicated servers / VPS / domains / Software as a Service από το εξωτερικό για την επιχείρηση σου, και να μην μπορείς να τα πληρώσεις.. Άσχημο είναι να παρακαλάς τους ξένους (digitalOcean/webtropia/hetzner κλπ) να σου δώσουν ένα μικρό credit μέχρι την Τρίτη οπότε και (έλπιζες ότι) θα ανοίξουν οι τράπεζες και θα αρθούν τα Capital Control.
> 
> Εγώ προσωπικά αναγκάστηκα να δώσω cash σε έναν γνωστό μου που διατηρεί επιχείρηση στην Βουλγαρία, και μου τα έστειλε στο PayPal λογαριασμό μου, από όπου πραγματοποίησα τις πληρωμές μου.


Αυτό ακριβώς.. έχω στείλει και εγώ για credit ενός VPS που νοικιάζω. Ας ελπίσουμε οτι θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα εντός ολίγων ημερών αλλιώς την κάτσαμε (γενικώς)!

----------


## spartak

> δεν εχω κανει προφανως ποτε αυτο το balance και δεν το γνωριζω. Με λιγα λογια οτι ειναι εκει προφανως ειναι στο εξωτερικο και οχι στην Ελλαδα γιαυτο και απο εκει γινεται η συναλλαγη. Ok thanks για την επεξηγηση! 
> ερωτηση : Eλληνικες σελιδες - καταστηματα με εδρα στην Ελλαδα που υποστηριζουν paypal απο εκει αγορες γινονται?


Δε γίνονται αγορές μέσω Paypal, αν δεν έχεις balance, ούτε για Ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις. Δε μπορείς για παράδειγμα να ανενεωσεις στη wind Μέσω Paypal και η χρέωση να γίνει σε Ελληνική πιστωτική (μέσω paypal)

----------


## giwrgosth

> Δε μπορείς για παράδειγμα να ανενεωσεις στη wind Μέσω Paypal και η χρέωση να γίνει σε Ελληνική πιστωτική (μέσω paypal)


Εγώ πλήρωσα τη Vodafone κανονικά χθες

----------


## pan24

> Εγώ πλήρωσα τη Vodafone κανονικά χθες


Μηπως ειχες ηδη balance στο paypal?

----------


## netblues

Ειδικα οι εταιρειες κινητης που δεχονται paypal εχουν κανει ειδικη συμφωνια με το paypal, σε συνεργασια με ελληνικη τραπεζα ωστε να αποφευγουν το οποιο κόστος ενδοευρωπαικων συναλλαγων. Ουσιαστικα εχει ανοιξει η paypal/wind, paypal/voda λογαριασμο σε ελληνικη τραπεζα και τα παει εκει τα λεφτα απευθειας Εαν ο merchat (voda/wind) ειναι μεγαλος και οι συναλλαγες ερχοται κατα 99% απο την ιδια χωρα,  συμφερει ο τοπικος τραπεζικος λογαριαμος. Γιαυτο και δουλευει ακομα.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Μηπως ειχες ηδη balance στο paypal?


Όχι...

----------


## pan24

> Όχι...


Δεν ξερω
Παντως σιγουρα ειναι μπλοκαρισμενη η μετακινηση ποσων εκτος ελλαδος και οι λογαριασμοι του paypal ειναι εκτος ελλαδος

----------


## intech

Για να καταλάβουμε όλοι τι συμβαίνει σήμερα.
Οτι δεν απαιτεί, χρήση χαρτονομίσματος (Εντός Ελλάδος, γιατι εκτός απαιτείται χρέωση, αρα μεταφορά χρημάτων, απο τα διαθέσιμα), επιτρέπεται.
Είναι λογιστικές πράξεις, μέσα στη χώρα.
Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει, όπου απαιτείται, χρήση μετρητών διαθεσίμων, που είναι πλέον λίγα. :Sorry: 



Off Topic


		Ελπίζω να μην διαγραφεί και αυτό.

----------


## stud1118

Με το που αυξηθούν τα όρια ανάληψης και επιτραπεί το top up στο Paypal, θα βάζω κάθε μέρα εκεί τα λεφτά μου ! Θα είναι σαν να τα έχω βάλει στο cloud !  :Cool: 



Off Topic


		Που είχα διαβάσει ότι η paypal χρησιμοποιεί ελληνική τράπεζα (eurobank) για να μπορείς να κάνεις top up ; Αρα πρέπει να με αφήνει κανονικά !   :Whistle: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...al-BD-Eurobank

----------


## Admc07

Παιδιά καλημέρα, μια ερώτηση...
*WITHDRAW*, ώστε να στείλω τα χρήματα μου , από το Balance μου στον λογαριασμό μου στην Εθνική Τράπεζα, μπορώ να κάνω?
Αν ξέρει κάποιος, ή το δοκίμασε πρόσφατα και πέτυχε, ας ενημερώσει.
Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## netblues

> Παιδιά καλημέρα, μια ερώτηση...
> *WITHDRAW*, ώστε να στείλω τα χρήματα μου , από το Balance μου στον λογαριασμό μου στην Εθνική Τράπεζα, μπορώ να κάνω?
> Αν ξέρει κάποιος, ή το δοκίμασε πρόσφατα και πέτυχε, ας ενημερώσει.
> Σας ευχαριστώ.


Ναι φυσικα και μπορεις, αυτό παντα δουλευε και θα δουλευει. Το θεμα ειναι πως θα βγαλεις τα λεφτα απο την εθνικη μετά, εκτος αν ΔΕΝ θελεις να τα βγαλεις.

----------


## spartak

Off Topic


		Που είχα διαβάσει ότι η paypal χρησιμοποιεί ελληνική τράπεζα (eurobank) για να μπορείς να κάνεις top up ; Αρα πρέπει να με αφήνει κανονικά !   :Whistle: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...al-BD-Eurobank

[/QUOTE]

Δε δουλεύει πια η eurobank. Εβγαλε ανακοινωση το Paypal. Λογω των περιορισμων σε παραπέμπει σε άλλες τράπεζες της ΕΕ

----------


## netman

top-up είναι να ανεβάσεις χρήματα στον paypal λογαριασμό σου;

----------


## spartak

> top-up είναι να ανεβάσεις χρήματα στον paypal λογαριασμό σου;


ναι αυτό ειναι

----------


## phantom77

Τελικά ρε παιδιά ούτε αγορές απο Ελλάδα γίνονται; Θέλω να αγοράσω φακούς επαφής, καμιά σχέση με εταιρίες κινητής.

----------


## netblues

Ολα εξαρτωνται απο το που ειναι ο λογαριασμος του εμπορου που αγοραζεις.
Αν ειναι στην ελλαδα οι ελληνικες πιστωτικες/χρεωστικες καρτες λειτουργουν.
Το paypal, ειναι ουσιαστικα ενας ενδιαμεσος εμπορος που εισπραττει για λογαριασμο μικροτερων εμπορων, με εδρα το Λουξεμβουργο.
Γιαυτο και δεν δουλευει με καρτες ελληνικης εκδοσης.
Ειδικα για μερικους μεγαλους πελατες ομως (οπως οι εταιρειες κινητης) το paypal ειχε ανοιξει τοπικους (εντος ελλαδος) λογαριασμους.
Ολα ειναι θεμα ογκου συναλλαγων. Αν ειναι πολλες συμφερει να ανοιξει τοπικο λογαριασμο. Αν δεν ειναι, το κοστος τηρησης τοπικου λογαριασμου
ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο το να πηγαινει τα λεφτα στο Λουξεμβουργο και να τα ξαναστελνει στην Ελλαδα. (σε εποχες προ capital controls)

Ειδικοτερα με το paypal ο τροπος που αναφερεται το προβλημα σε διαφορες ειδησεις ειναι λανθασμενος.
Το paypal λειτουργει κανονικα. Απλα οι ελληνικες τραπεζες αρνουνται (λογω capital controls) να στειλουν λεφτά απο ελληνικες prepaid/debit/credit καρτες και λογαριασμους.
Οποιος λαβει πληρωμη σε paypal τοτε μπορει να το χρησιμοποιησει οπουδηποτε περναει το Paypal.
To paypal και η λειτουργια του δεν εμπιπτει στις αρμοδιοτητες του ελληνικου κράτους.
Το θεμα ειναι πως βαζει κανεις λεφτά.
Ενας τροπος ειναι η πωληση πραγματων στο ebay...

----------


## phantom77

Ένα κατάστημα στην Αθήνα είναι, δε νομίζω να έχει λογαριασμούς στα Cayman  :Razz: 
Τέλος πάντων, θα δοκιμάσω πρώτα απευθείας με τη χρεωστική και βλέπουμε. Ευχαριστώ.

Η πλάκα είναι οτι οι Κινέζοι συνεχίζουν να στέλνουν newsletters και να παίζουν με τον πόνο μας  :Laughing:

----------


## netblues

Δοκιμασες δλδ με κατι αλλο μεχρι στιγμης?

----------


## Hetfield

> Ένα κατάστημα στην Αθήνα είναι, δε νομίζω να έχει λογαριασμούς στα Cayman 
> Τέλος πάντων, θα δοκιμάσω πρώτα απευθείας με τη χρεωστική και βλέπουμε. Ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Η πλάκα είναι οτι οι Κινέζοι συνεχίζουν να στέλνουν newsletters και να παίζουν με τον πόνο μας


Το εχουμε πει, ας το ξαναπουμε αλλη μια φορα.
Εχει μπλοκαριστει η μεταφορα κεφαλαιων στο εξωτερικο. Period.

1+1 μας κανουν 2, αν δεν μπορεις να αγορασεις μεσω paypal απο εμπορο της Ελλαδος τι σημαινει; Οτι εχει συνδεδεμενο λογαριασμο στο εξωτερικο.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## phantom77

1+1 σίγουρα 2 κάνουν, εγώ όμως πως να ξέρω που έχει τα λεφτά του ο κάθε μαγαζάτορας;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Για το εξωτερικό το ξέρω τι γίνεται, για Ελλάδα ρώτησα.

----------


## netblues

Ναι αλλα δεν ειπες ακριβως τι εκανες και δεν δουλεψε....

----------


## phantom77

Τίποτα ακόμα. Ρωτάω για να μην χάνω την ώρα μου με δοκιμές  :Smile:

----------


## jap

Κώστα, μάλλον ισχύει αυτό που γράφει παραπάνω ο netblues. Γιατί δεν πληρώνεις μέσω τραπεζικού λογαριασμού;

----------


## phantom77

Μεγάλη φασαρία (ξέρω, είμαι μεγάλος τεμπέλης  :Laughing:  )

----------


## hellenicsun

> Τίποτα ακόμα. Ρωτάω για να μην χάνω την ώρα μου με δοκιμές


Αν κατάλαβα καλά θες να αγοράσεις φακούς επαφής από ένα κατάστημα στην Αθήνα. Θα πας κανονικά εκεί και θα πληρώσεις με τη χρεωστική σου. Τέλος.

----------


## phantom77

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά θες να αγοράσεις φακούς επαφής από ένα κατάστημα στην Αθήνα. Θα πας κανονικά εκεί και θα πληρώσεις με τη χρεωστική σου. Τέλος.


ΟΚ. Θα μου πάρει λίγη ώρα όμως να κατέβω στην Αθήνα απο την Αλεξανδρούπολη  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Πως το έλεγαν εκείνο το ωραίο; "Ελλάδα δεν είναι μόνο η Αθήνα" ή κάτι τέτοιο χαριτωμένο. Oh well...

----------


## daywalker06

παρε τηλέφωνο και ρωτα το κατάστημα, ολο την καταστροφή φέρνεις  :Razz:

----------


## netman

ε ναι.
Ζήτησε τους έναν τραπεζικό λογαριασμό,κάνε την κατάθεση και θα σου στείλουν τα πραγματάκια σου.
Απλά πράματα  :Wink:

----------


## phantom77

Τελικά το μαγαζί δέχεται μόνο αντικαταβολή και ΡΡ. Το ΡΡ (μάλλον η τράπεζα) απέρριψε τη συναλλαγή οπότε μόνη λύση είναι να στηθώ στην ουρά του ΑΤΜ για μετρητά  :Razz:

----------


## Dimis32

Τώρα που μείναμε στο ευρώ θα επανέλθει το paypal ή οσο ισχύουν τα capital controls το ξεχνάμε;

----------


## DVader

> Τώρα που μείναμε στο ευρώ θα επανέλθει το paypal ή οσο ισχύουν τα capital controls το ξεχνάμε;


Λογικά όταν οι τράπεζες επιτρέψουν συναλλαγές εξωτερικού τότε θα νομίζω ότι το PayPal θα ξανασκεφτεί την απόφασή του !!

Να σου θυμίσω ότι δεν έχουμε μείνει 100% στο Ευρώ.... Εχουμε κάνει βήματα αλλά τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο !
Ακόμα προαπαιτούμενα ψηφίζουμε !

----------


## tsigarid

Από τις τράπεζες εξαρτάται, όχι από το ευρώ.

----------


## DVader

> Από τις τράπεζες εξαρτάται, όχι από το ευρώ.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Banditgr

Πρέπει πρώτα να "ανοίξουν" τα εμβάσματα (το οποίο θα γίνει υπό καθεστώς cc's δηλαδή με όρια) και τότε λογικά το Paypal θα αρχίσει να κινείται. Αυτό ενδεχομένως να αργήσει ακόμα μερικές εβδομάδες, μέχρι να εκδοθεί σχετική απόφαση/ΦΕΚ/ΠΝΠ από κυβέρνηση/ΤτΕ.

----------


## turboirc

1. Δεν ηταν αποφαση της  PayPal, ηταν φυσικη συνεπεια των Capital Controls.
2. Δεν εξαρταται απο το ανοιγμα των τραπεζων, αλλα απο το τι θα ισχυσει τοτε.
3. Δεν ειναι θεμα εμβασματων στο εξωτερικο (εκτος απο αυτους που θελουν να κανουν top up, πραγμα που θα αργησει ισως και χρονια και/η θα φορολογηθει) αλλα ανοιγματος των πιστωτικων καρτων στο εξωτερικο, πραγμα που το βλεπω πιθανο συντομα.
4. Για οποιον καιγεται να αγορασει κατι του το παιρνω εγω και μου το δινει σε μετρητα με ενα μικρο επιτοκιο 25% :P

----------


## DVader

> 1. Δεν ηταν αποφαση της  PayPal, ηταν φυσικη συνεπεια των Capital Controls.
> 2. Δεν εξαρταται απο το ανοιγμα των τραπεζων, αλλα απο το τι θα ισχυσει τοτε.
> 3. Δεν ειναι θεμα εμβασματων στο εξωτερικο (εκτος απο αυτους που θελουν να κανουν top up, πραγμα που θα αργησει ισως και χρονια και/η θα φορολογηθει) αλλα ανοιγματος των πιστωτικων καρτων στο εξωτερικο, πραγμα που το βλεπω πιθανο συντομα.
> 4. Για οποιον καιγεται να αγορασει κατι του το παιρνω εγω και μου το δινει σε μετρητα με ενα μικρο επιτοκιο 25% :P


Εσύ πως μπορείς να το κάνεις .? Φρεατίδα μένεις ? Αν εσύ μπορείς τότε και άλλοι !

Τοκογλύφεεεεεεε..  :ROFL: 

- - - Updated - - -

Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα κάπως έτσι είναι !  :Razz:

----------


## turboirc

> Εσύ πως μπορείς να το κάνεις .? Φρεατίδα μένεις ? Αν εσύ μπορείς τότε και άλλοι !
> 
> Τοκογλύφεεεεεεε.. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα κάπως έτσι είναι !


Όσο περνάει η ώρα το επιτόκιο αυξάνεται.... όποιος προλάβει :P

Μίλησα σήμερα με τράπεζα και μου είπαν ότι επιτρέπεται για αγορές στο εξωτερικό ... δεν ξέρω αν αυτό συμπεριλαμβάνει και την PayPal.

EDIT2: Συναλλαγές με φυσική παρουσία, όχι ακόμα ηλεκτρονικά.
Άρα όποιος θέλει αγορές, το επιτόκιο πάει 30% ....

----------


## sdikr

> Όσο περνάει η ώρα το επιτόκιο αυξάνεται.... όποιος προλάβει :P
> 
> Μίλησα σήμερα με τράπεζα και μου είπαν ότι επιτρέπεται για αγορές στο εξωτερικό ... δεν ξέρω αν αυτό συμπεριλαμβάνει και την PayPal.


Δεν επιτρέπονται αγορές μέσω internet,  πρέπει να είσαι με φυσική παρουσία στο εξωτερικό για να κάνεις μια αγορά

----------


## DVader

> Όσο περνάει η ώρα το επιτόκιο αυξάνεται.... όποιος προλάβει :P
> 
> Μίλησα σήμερα με τράπεζα και μου είπαν ότι επιτρέπεται για αγορές στο εξωτερικό ... δεν ξέρω αν αυτό συμπεριλαμβάνει και την PayPal.
> 
> EDIT2: Συναλλαγές με φυσική παρουσία, όχι ακόμα ηλεκτρονικά.
> Άρα όποιος θέλει αγορές, το επιτόκιο πάει 30% ....


Τι εννοείς φυσική παρουσία ..? Να πάω στο γκισέ ? Αυτό σημαίνει αίτημα στην επιτροπή έκκρισης και αν στο εγκρίνουν .... ...λέω εγώ τώρα..

Ξεκαθάρισε το τι εννοείς ....και σε ποια τράπεζα ...

- - - Updated - - -

στο είπαν αυτόοοοοοοο  :Razz:

----------


## turboirc

> Τι εννοείς φυσική παρουσία ..? Να πάω στο γκισέ ? Αυτό σημαίνει αίτημα στην επιτροπή έκκρισης και αν στο εγκρίνουν .... ...λέω εγώ τώρα..
> 
> Ξεκαθάρισε το τι εννοείς ....και σε ποια τράπεζα ...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> στο είπαν αυτόοοοοοοο


Εννοώ ότι πρέπει να είσαι στο εξωτερικό, μπροστά στο μαγαζί που αγοράζεις και να στη χρεώσουν την κάρτα με pos.
Δεν γίνεται ηλεκτρονική αγορά που στη χρεώνουν απομακρυσμένα όπως η PayPal κλπ.

Μέχρι νεωτέρας, αυτά. Νομίζω ότι θα αρθούν σύντομα.

----------


## DVader

> Εννοώ ότι πρέπει να είσαι στο εξωτερικό, μπροστά στο μαγαζί που αγοράζεις και να στη χρεώσουν την κάρτα με pos.
> Δεν γίνεται ηλεκτρονική αγορά που στη χρεώνουν απομακρυσμένα όπως η PayPal κλπ.
> 
> Μέχρι νεωτέρας, αυτά. Νομίζω ότι θα αρθούν σύντομα.


Ρε σύ με μετρητά στο μαγαζί το ξέρω και εγώ....Δεν είναι κάτι νέο αυτό ! Ακόμα και με την χρεωστική το ξέρω ... αν είσαι εξωτερικό.... 
Έτσι όπως το λες όμως μπερδεύεις τον κόσμο ....

----------


## turboirc

> Ρε σύ με μετρητά στο μαγαζί το ξέρω και εγώ....Δεν είναι κάτι νέο αυτό ! Ακόμα και με την χρεωστική το ξέρω ... αν είσαι εξωτερικό.... 
> Έτσι όπως το λες όμως μπερδεύεις τον κόσμο ....


Προς το παρόν, απομακρυσμένες συναλλαγές δεν γίνονται. Αυτό είναι όλο που είπα, αφού ρώτησα και την τράπεζα σήμερα.
Φυσική παρουσία εννοούσα στο κατάστημα που αγοράζεις. 

Δηλαδή ότι ίσχυε όλο αυτό το διάστημα τέλος πάντων.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Η πλάκα είναι οτι οι Κινέζοι συνεχίζουν να στέλνουν newsletters και να παίζουν με τον πόνο μας


εγώ έκανα unsubscribe από ότι μου ρθε  :Razz: 

το ότι θα ανεβάζετε λεφτά στο PP το χουμε πει δεκάδες φορές. έχει όρια που δεν το καθιστούν πιθανό για τη χρήση που λέτε. τώρα αν είναι να κρατάτε εμπορικό ισοζύγιο προσωπικά, με πωλήσεις που ξεπερνούν τις αγορές ok αλλά δε νομίζω πως μπορούν πολλοί να το πετύχουν

----------


## frap

> Δεν επιτρέπονται αγορές μέσω internet,  πρέπει να είσαι με φυσική παρουσία στο εξωτερικό για να κάνεις μια αγορά


 Υπήρχε ένας αστερίσκος όπου επιτρέπονταν αγορές αεροπορικών εισιτηρίων με πιστωτική και χρέωση μέσω internet, από εταιρείες του εξωτερικού.

----------


## turboirc

> εγώ έκανα unsubscribe από ότι μου ρθε 
> 
> το ότι θα ανεβάζετε λεφτά στο PP το χουμε πει δεκάδες φορές. έχει όρια που δεν το καθιστούν πιθανό για τη χρήση που λέτε. τώρα αν είναι να κρατάτε εμπορικό ισοζύγιο προσωπικά, με πωλήσεις που ξεπερνούν τις αγορές ok αλλά δε νομίζω πως μπορούν πολλοί να το πετύχουν


Τι εννοείς έχει όρια; Για ποια χρήση;

----------


## phantom77

Έβγαλα προχθές χρεωστική κάρτα. Στο χαρτί που μου έδωσε η τράπεζα έγραφε οτι εντός Ελλάδας το όριο αναλήψεων είναι €60, *εκτός* συνόρων όμως είναι €600!!
Συμφέρει να βγάλεις κανένα φθηνό εισιτήριο και να πας στην Ιταλία π.χ. για καπουτσίνο και ανάληψη μετρητών  :Razz: 

Στο θέμα μας, γιατί δεν βάζουν ένα όριο €50-€60 και στις συναλλαγές εξωτερικού; Πόσα κεφάλαια πια θα φύγουν έτσι;
Η κατάσταση τώρα μου θυμίζει τις αγορές που έκανα 25 χρόνια πριν, τότε που ούτε ευρώ υπήρχε, ούτε ΡΡ ούτε τίποτα. Με ταχυδρομείο και τραπεζική επιταγή δούλευα.

----------


## jap

Πλάκα κάνεις; Οι πιο δυτικοί γείτονές σου πάνε συνέχεια Βουλγαρία, για καφεδάκι, γέμισμα βενζίνη, ψώνια από το S/M. Τώρα θα παίρνουν και μετρητά από το ATM.

----------


## phantom77

Έχουν ευρά οι Βούλγαροι;  :Wink: 

Εγώ λέω να πάω για λαχματζούν στην Πόλη και να φέρω λίρες  :Laughing:

----------


## cranky

> Συμφέρει να βγάλεις κανένα φθηνό εισιτήριο και να πας στην Ιταλία π.χ. για καπουτσίνο και ανάληψη μετρητών


Και στην Αδριανούπολη να πάς, καλυμένος είσαι.  :Cool:

----------


## turboirc

> Έβγαλα προχθές χρεωστική κάρτα. Στο χαρτί που μου έδωσε η τράπεζα έγραφε οτι εντός Ελλάδας το όριο αναλήψεων είναι €60, *εκτός* συνόρων όμως είναι €600!!
> Συμφέρει να βγάλεις κανένα φθηνό εισιτήριο και να πας στην Ιταλία π.χ. για καπουτσίνο και ανάληψη μετρητών 
> 
> Στο θέμα μας, γιατί δεν βάζουν ένα όριο €50-€60 και στις συναλλαγές εξωτερικού; Πόσα κεφάλαια πια θα φύγουν έτσι;
> Η κατάσταση τώρα μου θυμίζει τις αγορές που έκανα 25 χρόνια πριν, τότε που ούτε ευρώ υπήρχε, ούτε ΡΡ ούτε τίποτα. Με ταχυδρομείο και τραπεζική επιταγή δούλευα.


Δεν μπορείς να πάρεις λεφτά από κάρτα σε ΑΤΜ στο εξωτερικό, ή τουλάχιστον αυτό ίσχυε μέχρι τώρα.
Βασικά και χωρίς CC μερικές τράπεζες βλαμμένων τραπεζών, ονόματα δε λέμε, στο εξωτερικό δεν δούλευαν στα ΑΤΜ.

----------


## phantom77

> Δεν μπορείς να πάρεις λεφτά από κάρτα σε ΑΤΜ στο εξωτερικό, ή τουλάχιστον αυτό ίσχυε μέχρι τώρα.
> Βασικά και χωρίς CC μερικές τράπεζες βλαμμένων τραπεζών, ονόματα δε λέμε, στο εξωτερικό δεν δούλευαν στα ΑΤΜ.


Εγώ ήξερα οτι ισχύει το ίδιο όριο που ισχύει και στο εσωτερικό.

----------


## turboirc

> Εγώ ήξερα οτι ισχύει το ίδιο όριο που ισχύει και στο εσωτερικό.


Νομίζω αρχικά δεν έπαιρνες τίποτα, τώρα δεν ξέρω τι έχουν αλλάξει.
Μόλις φύγω σε λίγες μέρες φαντάζομαι θα μάθω.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Δεν χρειάζεται να πας εξωτερικό για να μάθεις.
Μέχρι πρόσφατα που κοίταξα, δεν με αφήνει εδώ στο εξωτερικό που μένω να βγάλω ούτε ευρώ από τα χρήματα στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## spartak

Πλεόν αφηνει ανάληψη απο εξωτερικό με τα όρια που ισχύουν και στην Ελλάδα

----------


## DVader

> Πλεόν αφηνει ανάληψη απο εξωτερικό με τα όρια που ισχύουν και στην Ελλάδα


Σήμερα πήγα να κάνω αγορά από μαγαζί του εξωτερικού και σύνολο κάτω από το όριο αλλά δεν με άφησε..το Paypal !

Εσύ τι πήγες να κάνεις ?

- - - Updated - - -

Και τώρα που έκανα πάλι δεν με άφησε !

Το 182838 της Πειραιώς είναι κάτω ? Ολο μιλάει και δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω μαζί τους ...
?

----------


## netblues

> Πλεόν αφηνει ανάληψη απο εξωτερικό με τα όρια που ισχύουν και στην Ελλάδα


Δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο.

----------


## intech

> Δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο.


Δεν ισχύει. το επιβεβαιώνω,.

----------


## netman

> Πλεόν αφηνει ανάληψη απο εξωτερικό με τα όρια που ισχύουν και στην Ελλάδα


που το είδες αυτό;

----------


## djuan1988

Πριν από λίγο ανανέωσα χρόνο ομιλίας στη WIND μέσω PayPal με πιστωτική κάρτα Eurobank. 

Την χρεωστική της Πειραιώς δεν τη δεχόταν.

----------


## DVader

> Πριν από λίγο ανανέωσα χρόνο ομιλίας στη WIND μέσω PayPal με πιστωτική κάρτα Eurobank. 
> 
> Την χρεωστική της Πειραιώς δεν τη δεχόταν.


Σε εσωτερικές αγορές μια χαρά μου έπαιξε και μάλιστα σε ανανέωση των 2 κινητών που έχω σε WIND ! Έχω WebBUY

----------


## Godian

Εμένα μου ήρθε μια επιστροφή από paypal από ένα αντικείμενο που αγόρασα και πέρασαν 60 μέρες και δεν ήρθε. Αλλά μπήκε στο balance του paypal πολύ χαρούμενο νέο πάντως γιατί μπόρεσα να ξανά κάνω παραγγελία

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα! μολις δοκιμασα αγορα προγραμματος απο google play τοσο απο google wallet λεει οτι η καρτα μου δεν ειναι αποδεκτη και απο paypal λεει αυτο:
*We are not able to process your payment using your PayPal account at this time. Please return to the recipient's website to complete your transaction using their regular checkout flow.*
Αν δεν φυγουν ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ τα Capital Controls χρηματα στο εξωτερικο δεν θα βγαινουν που να χτυπιομαστε σαν τα χταποδια! και πολυ φοβαμαι πως αυτο θα ειναι για πολυ......καιρο!!!  :Blink: :O:O:O πραγματικα εχω σπαστει παρα παρα πολυ και για τα προγραμματα δεν με νοιαζει τα βρισκω ολα $%$%%$^, αλλα αμα θες να αγορασεις απο aliexpress και εκει πορτα (θελει καρτα εκει οχι paypal) τα ιδια και ebay κτλ και δεν τα βρισκεις ολα στην Ελλαδα! αυτο ειναι το κακο!  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι παρά υπομονή.

----------


## phantom77

Κάτι μου λέει οτι αυτό που γίνεται είναι ενάντια σε ένα σωρό νόμους σχετικά με το ελεύθερο εμπόριο, στην ΕΕ τουλάχιστον...

----------


## DVader

> καλησπερα! μολις δοκιμασα αγορα προγραμματος απο google play τοσο απο google wallet λεει οτι η καρτα μου δεν ειναι αποδεκτη και απο paypal λεει αυτο:
> *We are not able to process your payment using your PayPal account at this time. Please return to the recipient's website to complete your transaction using their regular checkout flow.*
> Αν δεν φυγουν ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ τα Capital Controls χρηματα στο εξωτερικο δεν θα βγαινουν που να χτυπιομαστε σαν τα χταποδια! και πολυ φοβαμαι πως αυτο θα ειναι για πολυ......καιρο!!! :O:O:O πραγματικα εχω σπαστει παρα παρα πολυ και για τα προγραμματα δεν με νοιαζει τα βρισκω ολα $%$%%$^, αλλα αμα θες να αγορασεις απο aliexpress και εκει πορτα (θελει καρτα εκει οχι paypal) τα ιδια και ebay κτλ και δεν τα βρισκεις ολα στην Ελλαδα! αυτο ειναι το κακο!


Νικηφοράκο έχεις δίκιο αλλά βασικά πιστεύω μετά την υπογραφή της συμφωνίας και την ανακεφαλαιοποίηση των τραπεζών που θα πέσει ρευστότητα παραπάνω .... λογικά θα ανοίξουν οι συναλλαγές με το εξωτερικό... γιατί το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η αγορά της εφαρμογής σου αλλά κάντο ποιο γενικό και θα καταλάβεις το πρόβλημα ! Πως θα δουλεύουν επιχειρήσεις έτσι ?

- - - Updated - - -

Κατάλαβες....  :Razz:

----------


## spartak

> που το είδες αυτό;


To λέει ξεκάθαρα η Πειραιώς στο παρακάτω Link:

https://www.winbank.gr/el/Documents/msgs.pdf


Μια φίλη μου ήταν Ολλανδία πριν 2-3 μέρες και έβγαλε κανονικά το 60αρι από atm (επέστρεψε χτες)

Επίσης το επιβεβαιώνει και η Ενωση Ελληνικών Τραπεζών:
*


6. Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τη χρεωστική μου κάρτα για αναλήψεις μετρητών στο εξωτερικό;

ΝΑΙ, σύμφωνα με το ημερήσιο ή/και εβδομαδιαίο μέγιστο όριο ανάληψης ποσού που ισχύει και εντός Ελλάδος*


Φαντάζομαι αρκούν αυτα για να τεκμηριώσω αυτό που έγραψα.....


Oσοι δεν το επιβεβαιώνετε που στηρίζετε αυτό που γράψατε;

----------


## Nikiforos

> Νικηφοράκο έχεις δίκιο αλλά βασικά πιστεύω μετά την υπογραφή της συμφωνίας και την ανακεφαλαιοποίηση των τραπεζών που θα πέσει ρευστότητα παραπάνω .... λογικά θα ανοίξουν οι συναλλαγές με το εξωτερικό... γιατί το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η αγορά της εφαρμογής σου αλλά κάντο ποιο γενικό και θα καταλάβεις το πρόβλημα ! Πως θα δουλεύουν επιχειρήσεις έτσι ?


ο καθενας λεει το προσωπικο του προβλημα που εχει με την κατασταση οπως ειναι λογικο εξαλλου λες να με νοιαζει τοσο μια εφαρμογη? βρισκω οσες θελω cr#$#$%$, το ξερω τι προβλημα υπαρχει το βλεπω στην δουλεια καθημερινα! ειδικα το οτι δεν μπορουμε να δουλεψουμε με επιταγες εφοσον ΟΛΟΙ οι προμηθευτες θελουν μετρητα για ποσα μικρα και καταθεση σε λογαριασμο για οτιδηποτε ποσα και φυσικα δεν δεχονται επιταγες, εφοσον μετα μπορει να ειναι ακαλυπτες απλα! + οτι φυσικα δεν δεχεσαι πλεον απο πελατες να πουλας επι πιστωση! οποτε αυτο ειναι ακομα μεγαλυτερο προβλημα απο αυτο των εισαγωγων απο εξωτερικο, τουλαχιστον για εμας στην δουλεια και παρα πολλους επαγγελματιες φανταζομαι. Γνωριζω 100% πως εχει η κατασταση απο 1ο χερι. Βεβαια ειναι αναλογα την περιπτωση στο Αττικο Ζωολογικο παρκο πχ δεν μπορουν να φερουν τροφες και μερικα ζωα θελουν ειδικες τροφες που Ελλαδα απλα δεν υπαρχουν! εστειλαν αιτημα τωρα να επιτραπει να φερουν, τι να λεμε δλδ....
το θεμα ομως λεει για το Paypal οποτε τα αλλα ειναι ασχετα απλα απαντησα σε αυτο που ειπες.  :Wink: 
εντωμεταξυ η παραπληροφορηση απο καποιες "δηθεν" δημοσιογραφικες σελιδες παει συνεφο, συγκρεκριμενα εγραφαν οτι απο Δευτερα που θα ανοιγαν οι τραπεζες, θα μπορουμε να αγοραζουμε και απο εξωτερικο με καρτες!!! πραγμα που φυσικα οπως αποδειχτηκε και απο εμενα σημερα φυσικα και δεν ισχυει, γιαυτο δοκιμασα να αγορασω καποια εφαρμογη απο google play με google wallet αλλα και paypal για επιβεβαιωση, οχι δλδ οτι με εκαιγε η εφαρμογη.

Διαβασα καπου οτι καποιος εκανε paypal account με στοιχεια εξωτερικου και λεει κατι και για αυτο https://www.papaya.eu/ μαλλον αν καταλαβα καλα μεταφερει χρηματα σε αυτο και μετα το paypal βλεπει την papaya σαν mastercard λεει! λεει οτι μπορει να αγορασει ετσι! γνωριζει κανεις κατι σχετικο περι αυτου? μαλλον πρεπει να βρεις καποιον στο εξωτερικο να σου βαλει χρηματα.....και να εχει ελληνικο λογαριασμο για να του στειλεις αυτα που θα σου βαλει δλδ μεγαλη μοντα λεμε!  :Sorry:

----------


## DVader

> ο καθενας λεει το προσωπικο του προβλημα που εχει με την κατασταση οπως ειναι λογικο εξαλλου λες να με νοιαζει τοσο μια εφαρμογη? βρισκω οσες θελω cr#$#$%$, το ξερω τι προβλημα υπαρχει το βλεπω στην δουλεια καθημερινα! ειδικα το οτι δεν μπορουμε να δουλεψουμε με επιταγες εφοσον ΟΛΟΙ οι προμηθευτες θελουν μετρητα για ποσα μικρα και καταθεση σε λογαριασμο για οτιδηποτε ποσα και φυσικα δεν δεχονται επιταγες, εφοσον μετα μπορει να ειναι ακαλυπτες απλα! + οτι φυσικα δεν δεχεσαι πλεον απο πελατες να πουλας επι πιστωση! οποτε αυτο ειναι ακομα μεγαλυτερο προβλημα απο αυτο των εισαγωγων απο εξωτερικο, τουλαχιστον για εμας στην δουλεια και παρα πολλους επαγγελματιες φανταζομαι. Γνωριζω 100% πως εχει η κατασταση απο 1ο χερι. Βεβαια ειναι αναλογα την περιπτωση στο Αττικο Ζωολογικο παρκο πχ δεν μπορουν να φερουν τροφες και μερικα ζωα θελουν ειδικες τροφες που Ελλαδα απλα δεν υπαρχουν! εστειλαν αιτημα τωρα να επιτραπει να φερουν, τι να λεμε δλδ....
> το θεμα ομως λεει για το Paypal οποτε τα αλλα ειναι ασχετα απλα απαντησα σε αυτο που ειπες. 
> εντωμεταξυ η παραπληροφορηση απο καποιες "δηθεν" δημοσιογραφικες σελιδες παει συνεφο, συγκρεκριμενα εγραφαν οτι απο Δευτερα που θα ανοιγαν οι τραπεζες, θα μπορουμε να αγοραζουμε και απο εξωτερικο με καρτες!!! πραγμα που φυσικα οπως αποδειχτηκε και απο εμενα σημερα φυσικα και δεν ισχυει, γιαυτο δοκιμασα να αγορασω καποια εφαρμογη απο google play με google wallet αλλα και paypal για επιβεβαιωση, οχι δλδ οτι με εκαιγε η εφαρμογη.
> 
> Διαβασα καπου οτι καποιος εκανε paypal account με στοιχεια εξωτερικου και λεει κατι και για αυτο https://www.papaya.eu/ μαλλον αν καταλαβα καλα μεταφερει χρηματα σε αυτο και μετα το paypal βλεπει την papaya σαν mastercard λεει! λεει οτι μπορει να αγορασει ετσι! γνωριζει κανεις κατι σχετικο περι αυτου? μαλλον πρεπει να βρεις καποιον στο εξωτερικο να σου βαλει χρηματα.....και να εχει ελληνικο λογαριασμο για να του στειλεις αυτα που θα σου βαλει δλδ μεγαλη μοντα λεμε!


Δεν νομίζω ότι θα δουλέψει αυτό που λές με το papaya ! Με την ίδια λογική δεν δουλεύει και η Western Union στην Ελλάδα... ! Μακάρι να δουλέψει αλλά δεν το 
βλέπω !

Τώρα η παραφιλολογία στο μεγαλείο της ! Τι να πώ !!

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα, είπε αλλού κάποιος ότι το έκανε, αλλά τελικά λέει ότι έχει άτομο στο εξωτερικό και του βάζει εκεί χρήματα, έτσι το paypal την βλέπει και δουλεύει, μετά αυτός του κάνει κατάθεση τα χρήματα που του έβαλε στον Ελληνικό του λογαριασμό....έτσι λογικά θα δουλεύει, έτσι λέει αυτός τουλάχιστον, αλλά αν τα ποσά είναι μεγάλα μετά οι κινήσεις στον τραπεζικό λογαριασμό δεν θα προκαλέσουν ερωτηματικά σε ελέγχους?  :Thinking: 
όπως και να έχει ακόμα και να γίνεται δεν θα ήθελα να υποχρεώνομαι σε φίλους και συγγενείς στο εξωτερικό που έχω για να κάνω τέτοιες "ματσακωνιές".
Αν τύχει κάτι αγορές μόνο από Ελλάδα απλά θα δίνουμε παραπάνω χρήματα και υπομονή τι άλλο! ας ελπίσουμε να πάνε όλα καλά και να φύγουν τα C.C για όλα το λέω όχι μόνο για το paypal.
Επισης ακουγεται οτι αμα εχεις χρηματα στο Paypal balance αγοραζεις, λενε οτι αμα στειλει ενας αλλος χρηματα σε καποιον πανε εκει πρωτα και κανει αγορες κανονικα....ξερει κανεις κατι? γιατι αν ειναι ετσι μπορουμε να στελνουμε μεταξυ μας ο ενας στον αλλον!!!!

----------


## spartak

> Καλημέρα, είπε αλλού κάποιος ότι το έκανε, αλλά τελικά λέει ότι έχει άτομο στο εξωτερικό και του βάζει εκεί χρήματα, έτσι το paypal την βλέπει και δουλεύει, μετά αυτός του κάνει κατάθεση τα χρήματα που του έβαλε στον Ελληνικό του λογαριασμό....έτσι λογικά θα δουλεύει, έτσι λέει αυτός τουλάχιστον, αλλά αν τα ποσά είναι μεγάλα μετά οι κινήσεις στον τραπεζικό λογαριασμό δεν θα προκαλέσουν ερωτηματικά σε ελέγχους? 
> όπως και να έχει ακόμα και να γίνεται δεν θα ήθελα να υποχρεώνομαι σε φίλους και συγγενείς στο εξωτερικό που έχω για να κάνω τέτοιες "ματσακωνιές".
> Αν τύχει κάτι αγορές μόνο από Ελλάδα απλά θα δίνουμε παραπάνω χρήματα και υπομονή τι άλλο! ας ελπίσουμε να πάνε όλα καλά και να φύγουν τα C.C για όλα το λέω όχι μόνο για το paypal.
> Επισης ακουγεται οτι αμα εχεις χρηματα στο Paypal balance αγοραζεις, λενε οτι αμα στειλει ενας αλλος χρηματα σε καποιον πανε εκει πρωτα και κανει αγορες κανονικα....ξερει κανεις κατι? γιατι αν ειναι ετσι μπορουμε να στελνουμε μεταξυ μας ο ενας στον αλλον!!!!


Η papaya δουλεύει κανονικα για αγορές στο εξωτερικό γιατί δεν εκδίδεται από ελληνική τράπεζα. Ομως για να τη φορτίσεις πρέπει να στείλεις χρήματα έξω, οπότε θες κάποιο στο εξωτερικό να στα καταθέτει. Αγορές μέσω Paypal balance δουλεύουν κανονικά και όποιος έχει μπορεί να μεταφέρει σε άλλο χρήστη και επίσης αυτός μπορεί στη συνέχεια  να κάνει τις αγορές του κανονικά. Χρήματα στο Balance μπαίνουν με διάφορους τρόπους, ένας από τους οποίους είναι να κάνεις πωλήσεις στο ebay.

----------


## jap

Νικηφόρε, η papaya είναι συνδεδεμένη με μαλτέζικο τραπεζικό λογαριασμό. Ο συνφορουμίτης που την έβγαλε ζει στη Μάλτα. Για μας που ζούμε εδώ με ελληνικούς τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς δεν είναι λύση.




> Επισης ακουγεται οτι αμα εχεις χρηματα στο Paypal balance αγοραζεις, λενε οτι αμα στειλει ενας αλλος χρηματα σε καποιον πανε εκει πρωτα και κανει αγορες κανονικα....ξερει κανεις κατι? γιατι αν ειναι ετσι μπορουμε να στελνουμε μεταξυ μας ο ενας στον αλλον!!!!


Αυτά τα 2 τα επιβεβαιώνω.

----------


## turboirc

> Επισης ακουγεται οτι αμα εχεις χρηματα στο Paypal balance αγοραζεις, λενε οτι αμα στειλει ενας αλλος χρηματα σε καποιον πανε εκει πρωτα και κανει αγορες κανονικα....ξερει κανεις κατι? γιατι αν ειναι ετσι μπορουμε να στελνουμε μεταξυ μας ο ενας στον αλλον!!!!


Ναι φυσικα ισχυει αυτο.

P.S. Πολλά σενάρια πια για ένα απλό θέμα. Γιατί δε φτιάχνετε ένα λογαριασμό στο εξωτερικό να καθαρίσετε;

----------


## Nikiforos

Δηλαδή αν υποθέσουμε ότι πουλάω κάτι μπορώ να ζητήσω στον αγοραστή να βάλει τα χρήματα της πληρωμής στο paypal και έτσι θα έχω balance και θα μπορώ να κάνω αγορές μέσω Paypal? κατάλαβα καλά?
Να φτιάξεις λογαριασμό στο εξωτερικό? αυτό πως θα γίνει χωρίς φυσικά να πας εξωτερικό?  :Thinking: 
Για την papaya είπε το παλικάρι ότι έχει ανθρώπους στο εξωτερικό και του βάζουν από εκεί χρήματα, όπως και να έχει δεν θέλω να υποχρεώνομαι σε κανέναν...
Επίσης χτες είχε πάει γνωστός μου σε κατάστημα της Eurobank και ήταν εκεί ένας που τσακωνόταν με έναν τραπεζικό υπάλληλο γιατί όπως είπε είχε ένα ποσό στο Paypal γύρω στα 500 ευρώ και ήθελε να πιστωθούν στον λογαρισμό του. Οπως του είπε και ο διευθυντης η συγκρικριμενη τραπεζα δεν εκτελει πλεον τετοιες εργασιες μεχρι να ληξει το C.C. Ειπε μαλιστα οτι μπορει να παρει 2+ χρονια με αποτελεσμα ο κυριος αυτος να ριξει αγριο κραξιμο.....να υποθεσω οτι ειχε επιστροφη στο balance αυτος? γνωριζει κανεις κατι σχετικο? και εγω με την ιδια τραπεζα δουλευω.
Πωλησεις στο ebay ειναι ωραια ιδεα αν εχεις πραγματα που δεν τα θες,και λεφτα βγαζεις και λυνεις το θεμα με το Paypal ΑΝ φυσικα πουλησεις τιποτα.

----------


## turboirc

> Δηλαδή αν υποθέσουμε ότι πουλάω κάτι μπορώ να ζητήσω στον αγοραστή να βάλει τα χρήματα της πληρωμής στο paypal και έτσι θα έχω balance και θα μπορώ να κάνω αγορές μέσω Paypal? κατάλαβα καλά?
> Να φτιάξεις λογαριασμό στο εξωτερικό? αυτό πως θα γίνει χωρίς φυσικά να πας εξωτερικό? 
> Για την papaya είπε το παλικάρι ότι έχει ανθρώπους στο εξωτερικό και του βάζουν από εκεί χρήματα, όπως και να έχει δεν θέλω να υποχρεώνομαι σε κανέναν...
> Επίσης χτες είχε πάει γνωστός μου σε κατάστημα της Eurobank και ήταν εκεί ένας που τσακωνόταν με έναν τραπεζικό υπάλληλο γιατί όπως είπε είχε ένα ποσό στο Paypal γύρω στα 500 ευρώ και ήθελε να πιστωθούν στον λογαρισμό του. Οπως του είπε και ο διευθυντης η συγκρικριμενη τραπεζα δεν εκτελει πλεον τετοιες εργασιες μεχρι να ληξει το C.C. Ειπε μαλιστα οτι μπορει να παρει 2+ χρονια με αποτελεσμα ο κυριος αυτος να ριξει αγριο κραξιμο.....να υποθεσω οτι ειχε επιστροφη στο balance αυτος? γνωριζει κανεις κατι σχετικο? και εγω με την ιδια τραπεζα δουλευω.
> Πωλησεις στο ebay ειναι ωραια ιδεα αν εχεις πραγματα που δεν τα θες,και λεφτα βγαζεις και λυνεις το θεμα με το Paypal ΑΝ φυσικα πουλησεις τιποτα.



1. Ναι.
2. Γίνεται. Για αυτούς που έχουν παράνομα λεφτά είναι δύσκολο διότι οι τράπεζες που κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά, αντίθετα με ότι νομίζουν οι περισσότεροι, δεν είναι καθόλου ξέφραγα αμπέλια. 
Για αυτούς που τα λεφτά είναι νόμιμα, δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.
3. Η Papaya είναι σαν την paypal, εξωτερικό, άρα ισχύει ότι και εκεί.
4. Μήπως ήθελε να στείλει από eurobank σε Paypal ? Γιατι αυτό δεν γίνεται. Το αντίστροφο εννοείται ότι γίνεται και δεν έχεις καμία δουλειά να το πεις σε κανένα διευθυντή.

----------


## jap

> Δηλαδή αν υποθέσουμε ότι πουλάω κάτι μπορώ να ζητήσω στον αγοραστή να βάλει τα χρήματα της πληρωμής στο paypal και έτσι θα έχω balance και θα μπορώ να κάνω αγορές μέσω Paypal? κατάλαβα καλά?


Ακριβώς.




> Να φτιάξεις λογαριασμό στο εξωτερικό? αυτό πως θα γίνει χωρίς φυσικά να πας εξωτερικό?


Γίνεται από κάποιες τράπεζες υπό προϋποθέσεις, αλλά το θέμα είναι πώς μετά θα τροφοδοτείς αυτό τον λογαριασμό.




> Για την papaya είπε το παλικάρι ότι έχει ανθρώπους στο εξωτερικό και του βάζουν από εκεί χρήματα, όπως και να έχει δεν θέλω να υποχρεώνομαι σε κανέναν...


Άλλη περίπτωση από αυτή που έχω εγώ υπόψη μου, ναι θα γινόταν.




> Επίσης χτες είχε πάει γνωστός μου σε κατάστημα της Eurobank και ήταν εκεί ένας που τσακωνόταν με έναν τραπεζικό υπάλληλο γιατί όπως είπε είχε ένα ποσό στο Paypal γύρω στα 500 ευρώ και ήθελε να πιστωθούν στον λογαρισμό του. Οπως του είπε και ο διευθυντης η συγκρικριμενη τραπεζα δεν εκτελει πλεον τετοιες εργασιες μεχρι να ληξει το C.C. Ειπε μαλιστα οτι μπορει να παρει 2+ χρονια με αποτελεσμα ο κυριος αυτος να ριξει αγριο κραξιμο.....να υποθεσω οτι ειχε επιστροφη στο balance αυτος? γνωριζει κανεις κατι σχετικο? και εγω με την ιδια τραπεζα δουλευω.


Βλακείες, μια χαρά γίνεται, τι δουλειά έχει το κατάστημα με αυτό; Ο πελάτης το ξεκινά μέσω του paypal. Πρόσφατες δικές μου μεταφορές στο balance έγιναν ταχύτατα. Κάποιος κάτι δεν κατάλαβε καλά (ο διευθυντής τι ήθελε ο πελάτης, ο φίλος σου τι συζήταγαν ακριβώς)

----------


## teodgeor

Ναι αν κανεις καποια πωληση και σε πληρωσουν με paypal τα λεφτα πανε στο balance και μπορεις να κανεις τις αγορες σου. Εγω απο καποιες πωλησεις που ειχα κανει  δεν τα ειχα βγαλει τα λεφτα απο το balance  και κανω κανονικα αγορες με το paypal

----------


## Nikiforos

Ωραία, μάλλον κάτι ο γνωστός μου δεν θα άκουσε καλά, οπότε μπορείς από Paypal balance να γυρίσεις τα χρήματα στον λογαριασμό σου. Μήπως κιόλας ο άλλος ήθελε να πάρει το balance στο χέρι από την τράπεζα? αυτό φυσικά και δεν γίνεται.
Οπότε αν υποθέσουμε ότι πιάνω ένα φιλαράκι που έχει Paypal και του πω πχ πάρε 50 ευρώ στο χέρι και βάλε μου στο Paypal 50 ευρώ, άρα πάει στο balance και εγώ ψωνίζω από ebay σωστά έχω καταλάβει? γιατί αν αυτό γίνεται είναι η ευκολότερη λύση! φυσικά από aliexpress πχ που δεν θέλει Paypal πάλι δεν ψωνίζεις, αλλά ότι είναι με paypal...

----------


## jap

Είπαμε, ναι.

----------


## turboirc

Η PayPal λειτουργεί ακριβώς όπως και μία τράπεζα. Επομένως μπορείς να έχεις λεφτά στο 'balance'.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Είπαμε, ναι.


ok thanks!
να υποθεσω οτι αμα κανουμε 2ο λογαριασμο με αλλη καρτα στο Paypal δεν γινεται να στελνουμε απο την μια στην αλλη? επειδη θα φαινεται οτι ειναι το ιδιο ατομο ή γινεται αυτο?
αν μας βαζει καποιος φιλος για να παρουμε κατι ακριβο πχ κινητο-ταμπλετ κατι ακομα ποιο ακριβο κτλ δεν θα γινει ελεγχος κινησεων? δλδ να πουν γιατι μας βαζουν χρηματα? μηπως δλδ θεωρηθει οτι προκειτε για φοροδιαφυγη τπτ? μιλαω για επανηλειμενες κινησεις υψηλων ποσων πχ 300-500 ευρω.

----------


## turboirc

> ok thanks!
> να υποθεσω οτι αμα κανουμε 2ο λογαριασμο με αλλη καρτα στο Paypal δεν γινεται να στελνουμε απο την μια στην αλλη? επειδη θα φαινεται οτι ειναι το ιδιο ατομο ή γινεται αυτο?


Ποιος ο λόγος να γίνει αυτό?
Δεν είναι λογαριασμός "κάρτας" η PayPal. Είναι τραπεζικός λογαριασμός όπως και ο οποιοσδήποτε άλλος.

----------


## Nikiforos

Για να μας μεινουν χρηματα στο balance, διαφορετικα πρεπει να λεμε σε καποιον φιλο να μας βαζει και να του δινουμε το ποσο στο χερι.
Ρωτησα γιατι εχω κατι χρηματα σε αλλη τραπεζα με καρτα ανενεργη προς το παρον, αν κανω 2ο account paypal (με αλλο email εννοειτε) και το συνδεω στην 2η καρτα δεν μπορω να στειλω στον 1ο μου λογαριασμο Paypal που αντιστοιχει στην αλλη καρτα? δεν θα πανε ετσι στο balance? Λεω μηπως δλδ....

----------


## turboirc

> Για να μας μεινουν χρηματα στο balance, διαφορετικα πρεπει να λεμε σε καποιον φιλο να μας βαζει και να του δινουμε το ποσο στο χερι.
> Ρωτησα γιατι εχω κατι χρηματα σε αλλη τραπεζα με καρτα ανενεργη προς το παρον, αν κανω 2ο account paypal (με αλλο email εννοειτε) και το συνδεω στην 2η καρτα δεν μπορω να στειλω στον 1ο μου λογαριασμο Paypal που αντιστοιχει στην αλλη καρτα? δεν θα πανε ετσι στο balance? Λεω μηπως δλδ....


Ρε φίλε συγγνώμη κιόλας αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι τα λέμε κινέζικα τόση ώρα.
Πώς θα στείλεις λεφτά στον νέο λογαριασμό στην PayPal για να στείλεις μετά στον  παλιό αφού η κάρτα σου δεν μπορεί να εκτελέσει συναλλαγές;

----------


## spartak

> Για να μας μεινουν χρηματα στο balance, διαφορετικα πρεπει να λεμε σε καποιον φιλο να μας βαζει και να του δινουμε το ποσο στο χερι.
> Ρωτησα γιατι εχω κατι χρηματα σε αλλη τραπεζα με καρτα ανενεργη προς το παρον, αν κανω 2ο account paypal (με αλλο email εννοειτε) και το συνδεω στην 2η καρτα δεν μπορω να στειλω στον 1ο μου λογαριασμο Paypal που αντιστοιχει στην αλλη καρτα? δεν θα πανε ετσι στο balance? Λεω μηπως δλδ....


Για να τα ξεκαθαρίσουμε:

Προκειμένου να σου στείλει κάποιος που έχει Paypal χρηματα και να πάνε στο balance, *θα πρέπει και αυτός να τα έχει στο balance του ως υπόλοιπο*. Αν δεν τα έχει δε μπορεί να σου στείλει με καρτα χρήματα. Μονο αν πουλήσεις κάτι στο ebay και η πληρωμη γίνει με κάρτα τότε πάνε στο balance

----------


## Nikiforos

> Για να τα ξεκαθαρίσουμε:
> 
> Προκειμένου να σου στείλει κάποιος που έχει Paypal χρηματα και να πάνε στο balance, *θα πρέπει και αυτός να τα έχει στο balance του ως υπόλοιπο*. Αν δεν τα έχει δε μπορεί να σου στείλει με καρτα χρήματα. Μονο αν πουλήσεις κάτι στο ebay και η πληρωμη γίνει με κάρτα τότε πάνε στο balance


ωχ γμτ αυτο δεν το ειχα καταλαβει!!!! εμ τοτε ακυρα ολα.....που να βρεις τετοιο ατομο?




> Ρε φίλε συγγνώμη κιόλας αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι τα λέμε κινέζικα τόση ώρα.
> Πώς θα στείλεις λεφτά στον νέο λογαριασμό στην PayPal για να στείλεις μετά στον  παλιό αφού η κάρτα σου δεν μπορεί να εκτελέσει συναλλαγές;


αστο δεν ειχα καταλαβει σορρυ!

----------


## jap

Νικηφόρε, θίγεις πολλά θέματα ταυτόχρονα. Συνοπτικά:

- 2 λογαριασμούς paypal το ίδιο άτομο επιτρέπεται να έχει μόνο αν έχει διευθύνσεις σε διαφορετικές χώρες και να έχει έτσι ένα λογαριασμό σε κάθε χώρα, με το δικό του email.
- Και να υπήρχε 2ος λογαριασμός ή και 3ος στην Ελλάδα, δεν μπορούν να τροφοδοτηθούν μέσω ελληνικής τραπέζης.
- Αν έχεις paypal και λαμβάνεις συνεχώς χρήματα, από ένα σημείο και έπειτα σου ζητούν στοιχεία σκαναρισμένα για την ταυτότητά σου, τον τόπο διαμονής, ενώ από κάποια ποσά και πάνω πρέπει να δηλώσεις εμπορική δραστηριότητα. Με αυτό το σκεπτικό, όλα αυτά που συζητάς μπορεί να γίνουν 1-2 φορές, δεν μπορεί να εφαρμόζονται εσαεί και για μεγάλα ποσά. Δηλαδή στο πλαίσιο μιας λογικής εξυπηρέτησης που θα σου έκανε ένας φίλος, όχι όμως να σε διευκολύνει να κάνεις κανονικό εμπόριο παρακάμπτοντας νόμους και κανονισμούς.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εντάξει ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας, τώρα κατάλαβα καλύτερα.  :One thumb up: 
αρα περιμένω να λήξουν τα C.C αλλιως αγορες απο Ελλαδα μονο!

----------


## DVader

> Ναι φυσικα ισχυει αυτο.
> 
> P.S. Πολλά σενάρια πια για ένα απλό θέμα. Γιατί δε φτιάχνετε ένα λογαριασμό στο εξωτερικό να καθαρίσετε;


Και πως θα στέλνω λεφτά εκεί..? Αφού κινήσεις στο εξωτερικό δεν επιτρέπονται !
Με ταχυδρομικό περιστέρι ?

----------


## turboirc

> Και πως θα στέλνω λεφτά εκεί..? Αφού κινήσεις στο εξωτερικό δεν επιτρέπονται !
> Με ταχυδρομικό περιστέρι ?


Για την επόμενη φορά. Των φρονίμων τα παιδιά ...

----------


## DVader

> Για την επόμενη φορά. Των φρονίμων τα παιδιά ...


Ε..Καλά τώρα ............

- - - Updated - - -

Για επόμενη φορά ξέρωωωωωω πολλά να κάνω !

- - - Updated - - -

Αστο !  :Razz:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Παιδιά τα ίδια πράγματα  αναλυονται και στο θέμα για το PayPal.
Επανάληψη γίνεται.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Παιδιά τα ίδια πράγματα  αναλυονται και στο θέμα για το PayPal.
> Επανάληψη γίνεται.


δινεις το Link γιατι δεν το εχω δει? thanks.... :One thumb up:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> δινεις το Link γιατι δεν το εχω δει? thanks....


Εδώ
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...95#post5743095

----------


## Sectoras

Παιδιά περιμένω να μου στείλει κάποιος λεφτά στο paypal μου (τα έχει στο balance του). Θα μπορέσω να τα παραλάβω και στη συνέχεια να πληρώσω κάτι αγορές απο ebay και απο ελληνικά καταστήματα;

----------


## netblues

Ναι, αν και ειναι χαζομαρα να τα φας σε ελληνικα καταστηματα. Εχεις και αλλους τροπους εδω.

----------


## Sectoras

Δυστηχώς χρειάζομαι άμεσα εναν SSD, δεν με παίρνει να περιμένω 3 βδομάδες αν το πάρω απο ebay και ας γλυτώνω 20 ευρώ.

----------


## netblues

Αυτο τι σχεση εχει με το paypal? Εκτος αν δεν εχεις αλλα λεφτα, οποτε, οκ...

----------


## Sectoras

Ναι.. το ρευστό δεν είναι για ξόδεμα αυτό τον καιρό  :Razz:

----------


## turboirc

> Ναι.. το ρευστό δεν είναι για ξόδεμα αυτό τον καιρό


Φοβασαι κουρεμα φιλαρακο;  :Smile:

----------


## patch

> Ναι.. το ρευστό δεν είναι για ξόδεμα αυτό τον καιρό


σε αυτόν που θα σου στείλει δεν θα δώσεις ρευστο; εάν θα του τα κάνεις ebanking γιατί δεν πληρώνεις το κατάστημα κατευθείαν;

----------


## partblah1990

γνωρίζουμε ποτε ενδεχομένως θα επαναλειτουργήσει ;

----------


## Nikiforos

οταν αφησουν να γινονται πληρωμες προς το εξωτερικο, δεν ειναι το προβλημα μονο με το paypal, αλλα οτι δεν μπορουν να βγουν χρηματα απο την Ελλαδα προς το εξωτερικο και με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται. Το ποτε ειναι ακομα αγνωστο κανεις δεν ξερει να απαντησει 100% σιγουρα!

----------


## turboirc

> οταν αφησουν να γινονται πληρωμες προς το εξωτερικο, δεν ειναι το προβλημα μονο με το paypal, αλλα οτι δεν μπορουν να βγουν χρηματα απο την Ελλαδα προς το εξωτερικο και με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται. Το ποτε ειναι ακομα αγνωστο κανεις δεν ξερει να απαντησει 100% σιγουρα!


Οχι ακριβως. Αλλο το να εκτελεις συναλλαγες με καρτα, αλλο το να βγαζεις μετρητα εξω.
Βεβαια καποιοι μπορουν να το κανουν ταυτοχρονα αλλα τεχνικα δεν ειναι το ιδιο.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, και τι εννοεις με αυτο? δλδ εγω που εχω πιστωτικη καρτα μπορω να κανω αγορες απο το εξωτερικο? δλδ πχ απο το aliexpress μπορω να αγορασω που δεν εχει paypal? εγω ξερω οτι αφου λεφτα απεξω δεν βγαινουν με κανεναν τροπο απο Ελλαδα δεν μπορεις να κανεις αγορες με κανεναν απολυτως τροπο, μου διαφευγει κατι?

τι λεει εδω ισχυει????? http://www.capital.gr/oikonomia/3048...e-to-exoteriko
θα δοκιμασω οταν παω σπιτι αγορα καποιο προγραμμα με Paypal απο google play να δουμε....θα ενημερωσω λειαν συντομως!
http://www.newsbeast.gr/financial/ar...pital-controls

Η κ. Κατσέλη ενημέρωσε, επίσης, τον κ. Μίχαλο για το πλαίσιο της τελευταίας ΠΝΠ με το οποίο μπορούν να γίνουν και συναλλαγές αγορών-πληρωμών στο εξωτερικό με χρεωστικές, πιστωτικές και προπληρωμένες κάρτες, χωρίς τη φυσική παρουσία των κατόχων τους μέχρι του ημερήσιου ορίου των 300.000 ευρώ για τις τέσσερις συστημικές τράπεζες (Alpha bank, Eurobank, Τρ. Πειραιώς, Εθνική Τρ.) και των 90.000 ευρώ για την Αttica Bank. Εξέφρασε δε την αισιοδοξία της για περαιτέρω χαλάρωση των κεφαλαιακών περιορισμών με την ολοκλήρωση της υπογραφής της νέας συμφωνίας μεταξύ Ελλάδας και πιστωτών.

αν δοκιμάσει κανείς αγορά με Paypal ας ενημερώσει Please!

----------


## giwrgosth

> αν δοκιμάσει κανείς αγορά με Paypal ας ενημερώσει Please!


Ούτε Paypal, ούτε πιστωτική δουλεύει.

----------


## netblues

Και ουτε προκειται.
Το οριο των 300.000 ευρω ανα τραπεζα/ημερα εινα παρα πολυ μικρό. Επιπλέον, το να τηρειται δυναμικό υπόλοιπο συναλλαγων σε επιπεδο τραπεζας, ειναι κατι φρεσκο.
Στα εμβασματα, που τα κανουν ολα μαζι γινεται και με το "χερι", εδω ομως πρεπει να γινει αυτοματα.
Αν και οταν φτιαχτει, οπως μαζευονται στα ατμ τις παρασκευες, θα το ξενυχταμε στο paypal αν και
με τοσο χαμηλο ποσο, θα βρουν τροπο να το καλυψουν εσωτερικά για κολλητους, αποκλειεται να δουλεψει για το "ποπολο"

----------


## Nikiforos

κρίμα πάλι τσάμπα χαρήκαμε! ε τι βλακείες λένε στις σελίδες ειδήσεων τότε?  :Thinking:

----------


## DVader

> κρίμα πάλι τσάμπα χαρήκαμε! ε τι βλακείες λένε στις σελίδες ειδήσεων τότε?


Πάντως ούτε και εγώ τώρα μπόρεσα να κάνω συναλλαγή !

----------


## Nikiforos

Τι να πούμε! κρίμα! οχι τπτ αλλο βρηκε να καει το λαπτοπ της αδερφης μου και τωρα τι.....βρηκα ebay ανταλλακτικο και δεν μπορω να παρω!!! και Ελλαδα δεν υπαρχει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! μη σου τυχει..... :Thumb down:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## pan24

Οποιος θελει συναλλαγη με το εξωτερικο νομιζω με αυτο το συστημα θα πρεπει 12.01 το βραδυ να προσαθησει και αν δουλεψει δουλεψε

----------


## DVader

> Οποιος θελει συναλλαγη με το εξωτερικο νομιζω με αυτο το συστημα θα πρεπει 12.01 το βραδυ να προσαθησει και αν δουλεψει δουλεψε


Ναι ναι έχεις δίκιο απόλυτο !

----------


## netblues

Θα ειναι δυσκολοτερο απο το να σου πεσει το τζοκερ. Αξιζει η προσπαθεια ομως  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## turboirc

Μιλησα με τραπεζες. Δεν εχουν ακομα επισημη ενημερωση.

Οπως λεει στο http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1500015416 υπαρχει περιορισμος 300.000 ανα τραπεζα, δηλαδη ψιχουλα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δλδ ισχύουν οι αγορές αλλά είναι όποιος προλάβει μέχρι να συμπληρωθεί αυτό το όριο? 
και πως ομως οι τραπεζες δεν εχουν ενημερωση? δλδ ισχυει ή οχι τελικα? μπερδεμενα πραγματα!
παντως εδω λεει οτι δεν γινεται http://www.eurobank.gr/online/home/g...id=634&lang=gr

8. Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω την πιστωτική ή τη χρεωστική μου κάρτα για να κάνω αγορές στο Internet;
Οι πιστωτικές και χρεωστικές κάρτες που έχουν εκδοθεί στην Ελλάδα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούνται κανονικά για αγορές από ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα, εφόσον η επιχείρηση διατηρεί λογαριασμό σε πιστωτικό ίδρυμα στην Ελλάδα. Δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν κάρτες για διασυνοριακές πληρωμές (e-commerce, ηλεκτρονικά πορτοφόλια).

----------


## turboirc

Οπως λεει το αρθρο, θα ενημερωθουν εντος της ημερας.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Οπως λεει το αρθρο, θα ενημερωθουν εντος της ημερας.


ε τοτε αντε υπομονη ακομα λιγες μερες να δουμε! βεβαια μετα θα παρουμε αδεια (τουλαχιστον εγω) οποτε ετσι κι αλλιως για 1 μηνα δεν θα μπορω να κανω αγορες απο εξωτερικο αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα.... :Thumb down:

----------


## turboirc

Μπαρδον; τι σχεση εχει η αδεια με τις συναλλαγες;

----------


## DVader

> Μπαρδον; τι σχεση εχει η αδεια με τις συναλλαγες;


Θα πάει σε κανά βουνό που δεν θα έχει σήμα .....οπότε τζίφος και ο τζιριζα τότε θα πει επειδή ο νικηφόρκαος δεν μπορεί να κάνει συναλλαγές λόγω σήμα θα το κόψω για λόγους ισότητας και δημοκρατίας σε όλους !

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Να είστε καλά ...με κάνατε και γέλασα σήμερα

----------


## Nikiforos

> Μπαρδον; τι σχεση εχει η αδεια με τις συναλλαγες;


εχει σχεση οτι μεχρι να μας αφησουν να κανουμε συναλλαγες θα παμε διακοπες με εναν λαπτοπ με καμμενη μητρικη, δεν προλαβαινω να παρω για να τον φτιαξω! το ειχα αναφερει σε προηγουμενο ποστ μου αν το ειχες δει, γιαυτο το ειπα.
Η παραλαβη ειναι το προβλημα.




> Θα πάει σε κανά βουνό που δεν θα έχει σήμα .....οπότε τζίφος και ο τζιριζα τότε θα πει επειδή ο νικηφόρκαος δεν μπορεί να κάνει συναλλαγές λόγω σήμα θα το κόψω για λόγους ισότητας και δημοκρατίας σε όλους !


i don't know what are you talking about αλλα δεν πειραζει αφου ξερεις οτι σε παω!  :One thumb up: 
σημα παντου εχει η κοτε δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα.
Anyway οτι και να λεμε απο Σεπτ και αμα γινονται συναλλαγες απο εξωτερικο.

----------


## Banditgr

> Μιλησα με τραπεζες. Δεν εχουν ακομα επισημη ενημερωση.
> 
> Οπως λεει στο http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1500015416 υπαρχει περιορισμος 300.000 ανα τραπεζα, δηλαδη ψιχουλα.


Έτσι ακριβώς είναι. Οι τράπεζες δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί ακόμα επίσημα. Υπομονή και ναι εννοείται ότι τουλάχιστον τις πρώτες ημέρες (αν όχι πάντα  :Razz: ) θα γίνει ο κακός χαμός με το όριο.

----------


## turboirc

Συμφωνα με νεα ανακοινωση, υπαρχει εκτος των αλλων και περιορισμος στο τι μπορεις να αγορασεις. Περιλαμβανονται εισητηρια ξενοδοχεια κλπ. Οχι ομως οτι συναλλαγη θες.

----------


## Nikiforos

εβρηκα http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1500015468

10. Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω την πιστωτική, χρεωστική ή/και προπληρωμένη μου κάρτα για να κάνω αγορές στο internet;

ΝΑΙ, χωρίς περιορισμούς, εφόσον τα ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα τηρούν λογαριασμό σε τράπεζα που λειτουργεί στην Ελλάδα.

Εφόσον τα ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα τηρούν λογαριασμό σε τράπεζα του εξωτερικού, μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείτε τις κάρτες σας:

μέχρι το όριο που προβλέπει η σύμβασή σας με την τράπεζα,
εντός του ημερήσιου ορίου ποσού το οποίο εγκρίνεται για κάθε τράπεζα ξεχωριστά από την Επιτροπή Εγκρίσεως Τραπεζικών Συναλλαγών, και για τις ακόλουθες κατηγορίες συναλλαγών:
1. Αγορές εισιτηρίων αεροπορικών εταιρειών.

2. Πληρωμές ξενοδοχείων.

3. Ενοικιάσεις αυτοκινήτων

4. Πληρωμές ταξιδίων και μεταφορών.

5. Πληρωμές ψηφιακών παρόχων μουσικού περιεχομένου και εφαρμογών (applications).

6. Πληρωμές συνδρομών, για εγγραφή ή ανανέωση συμμετοχής μέλους σε επαγγελματικούς συλλόγους (δικηγορικούς/ ιατρικούς συλλόγους, κ.λπ) ή/και για επιστημονικά και λοιπά έντυπα.

7. Πληρωμή υπηρεσιών εκπαίδευσης (δίδακτρα/ εστίες διαμονής/ συνδρομή βιβλιοθηκών, κ.λπ).

8. Πληρωμή ασφαλιστικών, ιατρικών και φαρμακευτικών εξόδων.

----------


## Banditgr

> γνωριζουμε ακριβως τους περιορισμους? τους εχεις δει καπου?


Τους γνωρίζουμε.




> Εφόσον τα ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα τηρούν λογαριασμό σε τράπεζα του εξωτερικού, μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείτε τις κάρτες σας:
> μέχρι το όριο που προβλέπει η σύμβασή σας με την τράπεζα,
> εντός του ημερήσιου ορίου ποσού το οποίο εγκρίνεται για κάθε τράπεζα ξεχωριστά από την Επιτροπή Εγκρίσεως Τραπεζικών Συναλλαγών, και
> 
> για τις ακόλουθες κατηγορίες συναλλαγών:
> 
> 1. Αγορές εισιτηρίων αεροπορικών εταιρειών.
> 
> 2. Πληρωμές ξενοδοχείων.
> ...

----------


## Nikiforos

καλα μαζι γραψαμε? απο πανω εβαλα και την σελιδα....
αρα απο ebay-aliexpress και γενικα οτι εχει να κανει με προιοντα δεν θα μπορουμε να αγορασουμε!
ενταξει τωρα που θα μπορω να αγοραζω εφαρμογες απο το google play θα κανω τουμπες....
το βασικο μας προβλημα ειναι να μπορουμε να αγορασουμε απο ebay-aliexpress κτλ βασικα.

----------


## Banditgr

> καλα μαζι γραψαμε? απο πανω εβαλα και την σελιδα....
> αρα απο ebay-aliexpress και γενικα οτι εχει να κανει με προιοντα δεν θα μπορουμε να αγορασουμε!
> ενταξει τωρα που θα μπορω να αγοραζω εφαρμογες απο το google play θα κανω τουμπες....


Αν στα applications περιλαμβάνονται τα πάντα (όχι δηλαδή μόνο mobile apps) τότε θα μπορείς να αγοράζεις και από...Steam  :onetooth:

----------


## Nikiforos

applications λογικα και αυτο ειναι, αλλα τι να το κανω το steam μηπως παιζω? μητρικη για λαπτοπ θελω να παρω!!!! την εχω βρει στο ebay και δεν μπορω να παρω!

----------


## phantom77

Applications επιτρέπονται, βιβλία όμως...δεν!

Ε βέβαια, να χαζέψει ελέυθερα ο άλλος με κινητό στο χέρι. Να διαβάσει καμιά σελίδα όμως, μπα...

----------


## Nikiforos

μήπως απλά ξέχασαν να το γράψουν αυτό με τα βιβλία? και για ταινίες δεν γράφει....λέει μουσική και εφαρμογές! τώρα ποιες ακριβώς πιάνονται σε αυτές?

----------


## phantom77

Δοκίμασα το πρωί απο Amazon με πιστωτική. Απορρίφθηκε.
Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω το βράδυ, μήπως και περάσει.

Σε αντίθεση με τον Νικηφόρο, εγώ θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω τα "ψώνια" μου στις διακοπές  :Smile:

----------


## turboirc

Ειναι ασαφη ολα αυτα, προφανως επειδη οι νομοθετες ειναι αχρηστοι εξ ορισμου ως πολιτικοι και δεν ξερουν τι θα πει εφαρμογη.

----------


## sdikr

> Ειναι ασαφη ολα αυτα, προφανως επειδη οι νομοθετες ειναι αχρηστοι εξ ορισμου ως πολιτικοι και δεν ξερουν τι θα πει εφαρμογη.


Εγώ θέλω να πληρώσω μια εφαρμογή προβολής ιστοσελίδων  :Razz:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Σε αντίθεση με τον Νικηφόρο, εγώ θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω τα "ψώνια" μου στις διακοπές


δεν ειπα οτι δεν θα αγορασω τπτ στις διακοπες ή οτι δεν θα εχω ιντερνετ για να το κανω, ειπα για αγορα απο ebay που πρεπει κατι να ερθει με κουριερ ή ταχυδρομειο και εφοσον δεν θα ειμαι σπιτι δεν θα μπορουσα να παραλαβω! ειπαμε μια μητρικη για λαπτοπ θελω!, πραγμα που οπως φαινεται ετσι κι αλλιως δεν γινεται, μουσικη ή εφαρμογες θα με ενδιαφερε να αγορασω και μπορει και να το κανω απο το google play εννοειτε και φυσικα αν η Paypalenia ακομα μας μπλοκαρει τις καρτες υπαρχει και το google wallet  :One thumb up: 
EDIT μολις δοκιμασα με google wallet λεει η πιστωτικη σας καρτα που ληγει σε 1234 αποριφθηκε, επιλεξτε διαφορετικο τροπο πληρωμης, δεν θυμαμαι τον κωδικο Paypal να δοκιμασω. ΕΛεος ποια!




> Ειναι ασαφη ολα αυτα, προφανως επειδη οι νομοθετες ειναι αχρηστοι εξ ορισμου ως πολιτικοι και δεν ξερουν τι θα πει εφαρμογη.


ουτε την λεξη ορισμος δεν ξερουν! πρεπει να κανουμε δοκιμες να δουμε τι μπορουμε να αγορασουμε και τι οχι!

----------


## DVader

> Συμφωνα με νεα ανακοινωση, υπαρχει εκτος των αλλων και περιορισμος στο τι μπορεις να αγορασεις. Περιλαμβανονται εισητηρια ξενοδοχεια κλπ. Οχι ομως οτι συναλλαγη θες.


Αυτό δεν το πρόσεξα πουθενά ...Που το είδες ?

----------


## Nikiforos

> Αυτό δεν το πρόσεξα πουθενά ...Που το είδες ?


δες παραπανω δικο μου ποστ εκανα paste το link http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1500015468

----------


## mrsaccess

Με τα CC πάντως, οι ταχυδρόμοι ξεκουράστηκαν λίγο.  :Razz:

----------


## DVader

> δες παραπανω δικο μου ποστ εκανα paste το link απο το www.in.gr


Ρε είναι βλάκες οι άνθρωποι ...... Την υπηρεσία τηλεφωνίας που έχω στο εξωτερικό δεν είναι σε καμία κατηγορία....Application όμως μπορώ να αγοράσωωωωωω
ή π.χ ένα server που μπορεί να έχει κάποιος στο εξωτερικό !

- - - Updated - - -




> applications λογικα και αυτο ειναι, αλλα τι να το κανω το steam μηπως παιζω? μητρικη για λαπτοπ θελω να παρω!!!! την εχω βρει στο ebay και δεν μπορω να παρω!


Δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο ....Η παροχή υπηρεσίας δεν είναι application πάντως.. Application είναι το Tetris από το Play Store !
ή η αγορά/ανανέωση Domains στο GoDaddy ας πούμε !

----------


## Banditgr

Να μην δοκιμάσετε τίποτα ακόμα, δεν έχουν γίνει αλλαγές σε πληροφοριακά συστήματα και ενδέχεται αυτό να γίνει και από..βδομάδα  :Razz:

----------


## DVader

> εχει σχεση οτι μεχρι να μας αφησουν να κανουμε συναλλαγες θα παμε διακοπες με εναν λαπτοπ με καμμενη μητρικη, δεν προλαβαινω να παρω για να τον φτιαξω! το ειχα αναφερει σε προηγουμενο ποστ μου αν το ειχες δει, γιαυτο το ειπα.
> Η παραλαβη ειναι το προβλημα.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know what are you talking about αλλα δεν πειραζει αφου ξερεις οτι σε παω! 
> σημα παντου εχει η κοτε δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα.
> Anyway οτι και να λεμε απο Σεπτ και αμα γινονται συναλλαγες απο εξωτερικο.


Νικηφοράκι επειδή το ξέρω ότι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα για αυτό σου έκανα humor ! Πάντως μου βγήκε αυθόρμητα....

----------


## Nikiforos

προσπαθω να αγορασω αυτη την εφαρμογη https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...r.tabpro&hl=el
και γινεται το παρακατω με paypal, φυσικα και με google wallet τα αναλογα :
We are not able to process your payment using your PayPal account at this time. Please return to the recipient's website to complete your transaction using their regular checkout flow.
Αμα με κανουν πειρατη δεν ευθυνομαι εγω..... :Whistle: 

http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1500015416

*Σημειώνεται πως η Ελληνική Ένωση Τραπεζών δεν έχει ακόμη ενημερώσει τις τράπεζες για τις σχετικές αλλαγές με αποτέλεσμα οι διαδικτυακές αγορές να μην γίνονται ακόμη και σήμερα κανονικά.

Παράλληλα, υπηρεσίες όπως το PayPal παραμένουν μέχρι σήμερα κλειδωμένες για του Έλληνες χρήστες.*

----------


## techgirl

> Εντάξει ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας, τώρα κατάλαβα καλύτερα. 
> αρα περιμένω να λήξουν τα C.C αλλιως αγορες απο Ελλαδα μονο!


Τα cc δυστυχώς θα αργήσουν να λήξουν

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> δεν ειπα οτι δεν θα αγορασω τπτ στις διακοπες ή οτι δεν θα εχω ιντερνετ για να το κανω, ειπα για αγορα απο ebay που πρεπει κατι να ερθει με κουριερ ή ταχυδρομειο και εφοσον δεν θα ειμαι σπιτι δεν θα μπορουσα να παραλαβω! ειπαμε μια μητρικη για λαπτοπ θελω!, πραγμα που οπως φαινεται ετσι κι αλλιως δεν γινεται, μουσικη ή εφαρμογες θα με ενδιαφερε να αγορασω και μπορει και να το κανω απο το google play εννοειτε και φυσικα αν η Paypalenia ακομα μας μπλοκαρει τις καρτες υπαρχει και το google wallet 
> EDIT μολις δοκιμασα με google wallet λεει η πιστωτικη σας καρτα που ληγει σε 1234 αποριφθηκε, επιλεξτε διαφορετικο τροπο πληρωμης, δεν θυμαμαι τον κωδικο Paypal να δοκιμασω. ΕΛεος ποια!
> 
> 
> 
> ουτε την λεξη ορισμος δεν ξερουν! πρεπει να κανουμε δοκιμες να δουμε τι μπορουμε να αγορασουμε και τι οχι!


To google wallet , δεν μπορεις να το γεμισεις με μια δωροκαρτα ;  Η μικροτερη ειναι 15 ευρω και τις βρισκεις σε Public Mediamarkt Seven...
Θα εχεις και υπολοιπο για μελλοντικες αγορες απο το play store.

----------


## EvaAthens

> Τα cc δυστυχώς θα αργήσουν να λήξουν


'Εως αρκετά θα αργήσουν να λήξουν θα τολμούσα να πω. Απλώς, κάποια στιγμή θα αρχίσουν να χαλαρώνουν σταδιακά τα όρια. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι στην Κύπρο πήρε δύο χρόνια μέχρι την άρση των cc. Η λογική πίσω από την απαγόρευση αγορών από eshops εξωτερικού, πλην συγκεκριμένων εξαιρέσεων, έχει να κάνει με το ότι δεν θέλουν να φεύγουν κεφάλαια στο εξωτερικό. Ακόμα και αν πρόκειται για μικρά ποσά, όσο ηλίθιο και αν ακούγεται. Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε, μην περιμένουμε λογική που θα εφαρμόζονταν σε κάποια άλλη χώρα  :Razz:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Τα cc δυστυχώς θα αργήσουν να λήξουν


το ξερω, μακαρι να ηταν αλλιως, οι αγορες απο ebay κυριως ειναι το προβλημα μου και ειδικα σε ανταλλακτικα που Ελλαδα ΔΕΝ βρισκεις! αλλιως οτι βρισκουμε και εδω και να δωσω κατι παραπανω δεν με πειραζει, οταν δεν βρισκεις εδω αυτο που θες ειδικα αν προκειτε για ανταλλακτικα ειναι τεραστιο προβλημα ομως, πχ μητρικη απο λαπτοπ που εχει καει....




> To google wallet , δεν μπορεις να το γεμισεις με μια δωροκαρτα ;  Η μικροτερη ειναι 15 ευρω και τις βρισκεις σε Public Mediamarkt Seven...
> Θα εχεις και υπολοιπο για μελλοντικες αγορες απο το play store.


δεν γνωριζα οτι μπορει να γινει αυτο! δεν εχω καν ασχοληθει με τετοιες καρτες βασικα! αυτο λες ? https://play.google.com/intl/GR_gr/about/giftcards/
στην τηλεοραση αλλα και στις σελιδες λενε οτι μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιουμε πιστωτικες-χρεωστικες στο ιντερνετ τελικα ακομα γιατι δεν γινεται?

----------


## SPIROS1979

πριν λιγο με αφησε και εκανα ανανεωση στο easybytez με χρεωστικη εκανα της τραπεζας πειραιως .

----------


## Nikiforos

Δοκιμασα google play αγορα προγραμματος και δεν γινεται ουτε με paypal, ουτε με google wallet, εχω πιστωτικη VISA της Eurobank.
Μηπως με μπλοκαρει η τραπεζα? ακομα στα παλια εχει μεινει! http://www.eurobank.gr/online/home/g...id=634&lang=gr απο τις 18/7!
εχει δοκιμασει κανεις αλλος?




> πριν λιγο με αφησε και εκανα ανανεωση στο easybytez με χρεωστικη εκανα της τραπεζας πειραιως .


απευθειας με το νουμερο της καρτας πληρωνεις εκει?

----------


## SPIROS1979

ναι και μετα το τριψηφιο αριθμο πισω της βιζας και περασε κανονικα και μου ηρθε η ενεργοποιηση μετα απο 2 λεπτα η ανανεωση της συνδρομης .

----------


## Hetfield

Η πιστωτικη μου στην Πειραιως δεν δουλευει παντως σε Google Play μεσω Paypal

----------


## Nikiforos

http://www.capital.gr/oikonomia/3048...bay-pou-ixeres

Σοκ και δεος..... :Thumb down:  :Twisted Evil: 

Γνωριζουμε μηπως αν γινονται αγορες απο aliexpress?

----------


## -21grams

«Πενία (και Capital Controls) τέχνας κατεργάζεται»

Έκαναν ήδη την εμφάνιση τους διάφορες υπηρεσίες που χρησιμοποιούν το *Bitcoin* ως νομισματική μονάδα και γίνονται αποδεκτές (σύμφωνα πάντα με τους δημιουργούς) σε Amazon κλπ., παρακάμπτοντας τους περιορισμούς που έχουν επιβληθεί.
π.χ. *Bankdetour.com*
[με κάθε επιφύλαξη]

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημερα, ξερουμε για αλλες σελιδες κινεζικα καταστηματα δλδ οπως αυτο http://www.geekbuying.com/ αν δεχονται Ελληνικες καρτες? εννοω απευθειας καρτα πχ VISA γιατι το Paypal ακομα δεν παιζει....ακουσα οτι πολλες ασιατικες σελιδες δεχονται Ελληνικες καρτες πλεον!

----------


## phantom77

Εγώ πάλι άκουσα οτι το θέμα είναι να δέχεται η ελληνική τράπεζα τη συναλλαγή, άσχετα με το αν το μαγαζί δέχεται την κάρτα.

----------


## netblues

Παιζει πολυ παραπληροφορηση. Κανενα μαγαζι δεν ασχολειται με το να ανοιγοκλεινει ποιες καρτες περνανε και ποιες οχι.
Τα μαγαζια στελνουν τη συναλλαγη στη συνεργαζομενη τραπεζα τους, η τραπεζα τους τη στελνει στη visa mastercard και η τελευταια στην εκδοτρια τραπεζα στην Ελλαδα. Αν παρει απαντηση οτι η συναλλαγη εγινε δεκτη, τοτε μπορουμε να αγορασουμε.
Ουτε το μαγαζι ουτε η συνεργαζομενη τραπεζα ενδιαφερεται ιδιιαιτερα απο ποια χωρα ειναι η καρτα και το τι γινεται εκει.
Αυτη τα λεφτα της θα τα παρει απο τη visa.
Ομως όποτε δεν εκτελουνται οι συναλλαγες, το προβλημα ειναι παντα η ελληνικη τραπεζα που δεν τς εγκρινει.
Οσο για το ρισκο, η visa/mc πιστωνει σε καθημερινη βαση τα λεφτά που σηκωνουν οι τουριστες από ολες τους τις συναλλαγες στη χωρα.
Με δεδομενη την δυστοκια πληρωμων με καρτες, το νουμερο αυτο ειναι παντα πιστωτικό.
Αν φοβαται πιθανο πιστόλι, απλά θα τα πατσισει με τα χρωστουμενα. 
Υποτιθεται οτι στη πνπ αναφερονται κατηγοριες αγορων που επιτρεπονται.
Αυτο ειναι προβληματικό, μιας και η πληροφορια αυτη οταν υπαρχει ειναι για στατιστικούς λόγους, και συχνα δεν υπάρχει καθόλου.
Εξαλλου η χρηση καρτας ειτε σε paypal ειτε σε πολυκαταστήματα μπορει να αγορασει μια τεραστια γκαμα προιόντων και υπηρεσιων που δεν γινεται να περιοριστει τεχνικά, παρά μονο με τη συνεργασια του εκάστοτε εμπόρου.
(κοινως αδυνατον).

Μην πιστευετε τιποτε. Οταν δουλεψει, θα δουλέψει για όλες τις περιπτώσεις
Εξαλλου, το γεγονος οτι κοπηκαν τα παντα μαχαιρι ενα ωραιο πρωινο, σιγουρα δεν ηταν αποτελεσμα ρυθμισεων στη μιση υφηλιο.

----------


## turboirc

> Παιζει πολυ παραπληροφορηση. Κανενα μαγαζι δεν ασχολειται με το να ανοιγοκλεινει ποιες καρτες περνανε και ποιες οχι.
> Τα μαγαζια στελνουν τη συναλλαγη στη συνεργαζομενη τραπεζα τους, η τραπεζα τους τη στελνει στη visa mastercard και η τελευταια στην εκδοτρια τραπεζα στην Ελλαδα. Αν παρει απαντηση οτι η συναλλαγη εγινε δεκτη, τοτε μπορουμε να αγορασουμε.
> Ουτε το μαγαζι ουτε η συνεργαζομενη τραπεζα ενδιαφερεται ιδιιαιτερα απο ποια χωρα ειναι η καρτα και το τι γινεται εκει.
> Αυτη τα λεφτα της θα τα παρει απο τη visa.
> Ομως όποτε δεν εκτελουνται οι συναλλαγες, το προβλημα ειναι παντα η ελληνικη τραπεζα που δεν τς εγκρινει.
> Οσο για το ρισκο, η visa/mc πιστωνει σε καθημερινη βαση τα λεφτά που σηκωνουν οι τουριστες από ολες τους τις συναλλαγες στη χωρα.
> Με δεδομενη την δυστοκια πληρωμων με καρτες, το νουμερο αυτο ειναι παντα πιστωτικό.
> Αν φοβαται πιθανο πιστόλι, απλά θα τα πατσισει με τα χρωστουμενα. 
> Υποτιθεται οτι στη πνπ αναφερονται κατηγοριες αγορων που επιτρεπονται.
> ...


Πολύ σωστά όλα αυτά.

----------


## stratus

Σημερα καταφερα και πληρωσα το spotify με eurobank visa.Το paypal που εχω την ιδια visa δε δεχοταν την πληρωμη.

----------


## jap

> Παιζει πολυ παραπληροφορηση. Κανενα μαγαζι δεν ασχολειται με το να ανοιγοκλεινει ποιες καρτες περνανε και ποιες οχι.
> ... ...
> Μην πιστευετε τιποτε. Οταν δουλεψει, θα δουλέψει για όλες τις περιπτώσεις
> Εξαλλου, το γεγονος οτι κοπηκαν τα παντα μαχαιρι ενα ωραιο πρωινο, σιγουρα δεν ηταν αποτελεσμα ρυθμισεων στη μιση υφηλιο.


Πες τα netblues.  :One thumb up:  

Πάντως, επειδή οι visa/mastercard για λόγους ασφαλείας κατηγοριοποιούν τους εμπόρους (για τους ελέγχους ασφάλειας συναλλαγών που κάνουν) είναι τεχνικά δυνατό να εφαρμοστούν οι προβλεπόμενες εξαιρέσεις. Το πότε θα γίνει απροβλημάτιστα είναι άλλο καπέλο. *Με το paypal δεν υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα*, πλην συγκεκριμένων μεγάλων εμπόρων με έδρα την Ελλάδα, π.χ. wind/vodafone, μόνο που στην πράξη όπως βλέπουμε κι αυτό άλλοτε δουλεύει, άλλοτε όχι.

----------


## giwrgosth

> ...πλην συγκεκριμένων μεγάλων εμπόρων με έδρα την Ελλάδα, π.χ. wind/vodafone, μόνο που στην πράξη όπως βλέπουμε κι αυτό άλλοτε δουλεύει, άλλοτε όχι.


Σε Vodafone δεν μπορώ να κάνω πληρωμή.

----------


## SPIROS1979

καλημερα , πριν λιγο εκανα πληρωμη στην wind Κανονικα με την χρεωστικη και μετα σε σιτε του εξωτερικου παλι ανανεωση συνδρομης με καρτα χρεωστικη της τραπεζα πειραιως ειναι βιζα και μεσα εχει το λογαριασμο που με πληρωνουν απο την δουλεια ....

----------


## jap

> Σε Vodafone δεν μπορώ να κάνω πληρωμή.


Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος για τη vodafone, ίσως και να το φαντάστηκα. Το ότι θα έπρεπε να περνάνε οι συναλλαγές paypal προς wind και ότι όντως κάποιες φορές περνάνε έχει αναφερθεί εδώ, το paypal και η wind δεν ξέρω να ανακοίνωσαν κάτι επίσημα.

----------


## netblues

Η ολη κατασταση ειναι προβληματική.
Απο την μια, το τι επιτρεπεται ειναι κινουμενος στοχος, με απιστευτης συλληψης σεναρια, απο ανθρωπους παντελως ασχετους με το κυκλωμα των πιστωτικων καρτων. (οπως πχ το συνολικο οριο ΑΝΑ τράπεζα... πως και δεν το βαλαμε σε επιπεδο χωρας?)
Απο την αλλη, μιλαμε για αυτοματοποιημενα συστηματα που διαχειριζονται χρημα. Και τυχον λαθη επιφερουν ποινες απολυσης και ποινικες κυρωσεις. Ομορφα.
Δλδ συζηταμε για αλλαγες σε κώδικα και διαδικασιες, χωρις κανενα πλάνο, και με ασαφεις προδιαγραφες, και μαλιστα οταν παραλληλα πρεπει να γινουν αλλα κουλά, οπως ο διαχωρισμος του χρηματος σε "νεο" και "παλιο" για να ανοιξει λεει το χρηματιστηριο.

Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα θα είναι να κανει η καθε τραπεζα ότι μπορεί και οπως το μπορεί. Σε συνδιασμο με μεγιστο ημερησιο οριο ανα τραπεζα, το τι θα μπορουσε να δουλευει και τι οχι ειναι περισσοτερο θεμα τυχης παρα οτιδηποτε αλλο.
Οτι δουλευει σημερα καθολου σιγουρο δεν ειναι οτι θα δουλευει αυριο.

Και ενταξει, για συναλλαγες που γινονται μονο αν πληρωσεις, ας πουμε οτι το παλευουμε
Εκει που πρωτα δεσμευεσαι να αγορασεις, και μετα πληρωνεις το προβλημα παραμενει άλυτο.

Οπότε, για να δουλεψει κατι σωστα θελουμε κανενα μηνα (και να το θελουν και οι τραπεζες). Απο την αλλη, μεχρι τις 20 αυγουστου θα πρεπει να εχει υπογραφει νεα δανειακη συμβαση, οπότε τα πράγματα παλι θα αλλάξουν, αλλά κανεις δεν μπορει να ειναι σιγουρος πως ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ.

Καπως ετσι, μονο προσωρινες λυσεις, μεχρι η κατασταση να ομαλοποιηθει. Απο Σεπτεμβρη και βλεπουμε.

----------


## phantom77

> Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος για τη vodafone, ίσως και να το φαντάστηκα. Το ότι θα έπρεπε να περνάνε οι συναλλαγές paypal προς wind και ότι όντως κάποιες φορές περνάνε έχει αναφερθεί εδώ, το paypal και η wind δεν ξέρω να ανακοίνωσαν κάτι επίσημα.


Εγώ πάντως χθες έβαλα λεφτά στο καρτοκινητό της Wind μέσω ΡΡ.
Δοκίμασα πρώτα με χρεωστική Mastercard αλλα δεν την δέχτηκε, παρ' όλο που είναι της ίδιας τράπεζας που διαχειρίζεται τις πληρωμές με κάρτα.

----------


## netblues

Το φορτωμα ελληνικων καρτοκινητων ειναι ειδικη περιπτωση και δεν ειναι καθολου ενδεικτικο του τι παιζει με τα CC γενικως.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημερα! καλα ρε παλουκαρια πως καταφερε ο αλλος να πληρωσει προς εξωτερικο μεσω Paypal? για του λογου το αληθες δειτε το screenshot που εχει ανεβασει σε αλλο forum
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fv4ktcob92...43-40.png?dl=0
καρτα alpha bank.....δεν γνωριζω αν ειναι χρεωστικη ή πιστωτικη ομως.

----------


## phantom77

Και εγώ ακούω οτι με κάποιες ΑΜΕΧ περνάνε συναλλαγές. Δεν το δοκίμασα ακόμα.

----------


## Nikiforos

AMEX τι θα πει?

----------


## panoc

> AMEX τι θα πει?


American Express καρτα ειναι.

----------


## Nikiforos

Με τις δικες μας τι γινεται ομως?

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Με τις δικες μας τι γινεται ομως?


Ελληνική είναι και αυτή! :-) :-)

----------


## Nikiforos

> Ελληνική είναι και αυτή! :-) :-)


α δεν ξερω εγω πολλα απο καρτες, ε και τι με αυτη γινονται συναλλαγες δλδ?

----------


## phantom77

> α δεν ξερω εγω πολλα απο καρτες, ε και τι με αυτη γινονται συναλλαγες δλδ?


Δεν είναι τόσο διαδεδομένη όσο οι άλλες δύο αλλά, ναι, αρκετά καταστήματα τη δέχονται.

----------


## DVader

> Καλημερα! καλα ρε παλουκαρια πως καταφερε ο αλλος να πληρωσει προς εξωτερικο μεσω Paypal? για του λογου το αληθες δειτε το screenshot που εχει ανεβασει σε αλλο forum
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fv4ktcob92...43-40.png?dl=0
> καρτα alpha bank.....δεν γνωριζω αν ειναι χρεωστικη ή πιστωτικη ομως.


Νικηφόρε ....λέει βλακίες...
Από το screenshot δεν αποδεικνύετε ότι ο paypal λογαριασμός είναι ελληνικός αφενός και το ποιο βασικό ότι έχει πάνω του δεμένη ελληνική κάρτα όποιου τύπου ....Ένα αποδεικτικό συναλλαγής είναι που δεν λέει απολύτως τίποτα

Μπαρούφα δηλαδή !

Πες του να αποδείξει ότι έχει δεμένα ελληνική κάρτα !

- - - Updated - - -

Μπορεί να είχε ήδη balance στο Paypal οπότε και έκανε την συναλλαγή...

Εγώ πάντως WebBuy Πειραιώς δεν μπορώ να κάνω συναλλαγές !

- - - Updated - - -

Εννοείτε μέσω Paypal !

----------


## Godian

Δε κάνει συναλλαγές ρε παίδες προς τα έξω. Τζάμπα χαλάτε πιξελ στην οθόνη

----------


## DVader

> Δε κάνει συναλλαγές ρε παίδες προς τα έξω. Τζάμπα χαλάτε πιξελ στην οθόνη


Εγώ το ξέρω...Χαζομάρες να μην ακούω ...και απλά τις αποκρούω με αποδείξεις !

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα καλή, και πολύ καλή αφού από αύριο θα λείπω έναν μήνα, αλλά δεν θα σας αφήσω σε ησυχία παντού έχω ιντερνετ. Ευτυχώς λοιπόν που για αυτον τον μηνα δεν θα χρειαζόμουν αγορές από το εξωτερικό, από Σεπτ όμως όλο και κάτι θα θελω και θα συφυλιαστω ταμαλα αμα συνεχιστει αυτη η κατασταση, επισης του γαμπρου μου ο λαπτοπ καηκε η μητρικη και περιμενει να ληξουν τα C.C για να παρει απο ebay, εχει φιλο του να τον φτιαξει τσαμπα και βρηκαμε μητρικη αλλα δεν μπορει να αγορασει και απο Ελλαδα δεν υπαρχει τπτ.
Σχετικα με την αποδειξη αν επιτρεπεται να δωσω το λινκ του αλλου φορουμ να δειτε, τον εχουμε πιασει ποσα ατομα να μας πει. Οντως το screenshot δεν λεει τπτ γιατι 1ον θα μπορουσε απλα να ειχε Balance και 2ον Apha bank εχει και σε αλλες χωρες αν η καρτα ειναι απο εκει δεν εχει προβλημα.
Τελικα μας απαντησε:
πιστωτικη american express και visa...και οι δυο απο alpha bank
δεν ειχα κανενα balance....πριν απο καμια βδομαδα προσπαθησα να παρω το ιδιο προιον με paypal κι εφαγα ακυρο,ετσι το προιον εμεινε στο καλαθι και περιμενε πληρωμη...ετσι προχθες μπηκα για δοκιμη και περασε η πληρωμη κανονικα...ελληνικοτατες καρτες...καμια σχεση δεν εχω με εξωτερικο!!! κατι αλλο παιδες δεν μπορω να κανω για να σας πεισω,,,το επομενο ειναι να σας δωσω τον λογαριασμο μου στην paypal...xaxaxa 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1tf1fbl4r8..._001_.jpg?dl=0
και δυο φωτος που φαινεται οτι ειναι απο paypal. https://www.dropbox.com/s/r0schdgd5c..._002_.jpg?dl=0
πως γινεται ρε παιδια να αγοραζει αυτος? θα τρελαθουμε εντελως?
αν μου επιτρεπεται να δωσω λινκ στο αλλο forum να δει οποιος θελει να μην γραφω με αυτον τον τροπο.
Επισης αλλος ενας απο το ιδιο καταστημα εκανε αγορα αλλα δεν του επαιρνε το paypal και δεχτηκε την πιστωτικη του....μαλιστα αυτο που παραγγειλε αποσταλθηκε σημερα απο Κινα, ενω η καρτα του εφαγε πορτα σε αλλα κινεζικα καταστηματα αλλα και σε paypal καθως και google play.

----------


## phantom77

Εμένα πάντως δεν με αφήνει καν να προσθέσω την πιστωτική AmEx της Alpha.




> The bank that issued your card didn't approve this transaction. Please contact the card issuer's customer service department if you have any questions. Or you can add a different card now to continue.


Προφανώς δεν μπορούν να πάρουν ούτε το μικροποσό που θέλουν για την επιβεβαίωση.

----------


## DVader

> Καλησπέρα καλή, και πολύ καλή αφού από αύριο θα λείπω έναν μήνα, αλλά δεν θα σας αφήσω σε ησυχία παντού έχω ιντερνετ. Ευτυχώς λοιπόν που για αυτον τον μηνα δεν θα χρειαζόμουν αγορές από το εξωτερικό, από Σεπτ όμως όλο και κάτι θα θελω και θα συφυλιαστω ταμαλα αμα συνεχιστει αυτη η κατασταση, επισης του γαμπρου μου ο λαπτοπ καηκε η μητρικη και περιμενει να ληξουν τα C.C για να παρει απο ebay, εχει φιλο του να τον φτιαξει τσαμπα και βρηκαμε μητρικη αλλα δεν μπορει να αγορασει και απο Ελλαδα δεν υπαρχει τπτ.
> Σχετικα με την αποδειξη αν επιτρεπεται να δωσω το λινκ του αλλου φορουμ να δειτε, τον εχουμε πιασει ποσα ατομα να μας πει. Οντως το screenshot δεν λεει τπτ γιατι 1ον θα μπορουσε απλα να ειχε Balance και 2ον Apha bank εχει και σε αλλες χωρες αν η καρτα ειναι απο εκει δεν εχει προβλημα.
> Τελικα μας απαντησε:
> πιστωτικη american express και visa...και οι δυο απο alpha bank
> δεν ειχα κανενα balance....πριν απο καμια βδομαδα προσπαθησα να παρω το ιδιο προιον με paypal κι εφαγα ακυρο,ετσι το προιον εμεινε στο καλαθι και περιμενε πληρωμη...ετσι προχθες μπηκα για δοκιμη και περασε η πληρωμη κανονικα...ελληνικοτατες καρτες...καμια σχεση δεν εχω με εξωτερικο!!! κατι αλλο παιδες δεν μπορω να κανω για να σας πεισω,,,το επομενο ειναι να σας δωσω τον λογαριασμο μου στην paypal...xaxaxa 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1tf1fbl4r8..._001_.jpg?dl=0
> και δυο φωτος που φαινεται οτι ειναι απο paypal. https://www.dropbox.com/s/r0schdgd5c..._002_.jpg?dl=0
> πως γινεται ρε παιδια να αγοραζει αυτος? θα τρελαθουμε εντελως?
> αν μου επιτρεπεται να δωσω λινκ στο αλλο forum να δει οποιος θελει να μην γραφω με αυτον τον τροπο.
> Επισης αλλος ενας απο το ιδιο καταστημα εκανε αγορα αλλα δεν του επαιρνε το paypal και δεχτηκε την πιστωτικη του....μαλιστα αυτο που παραγγειλε αποσταλθηκε σημερα απο Κινα, ενω η καρτα του εφαγε πορτα σε αλλα κινεζικα καταστηματα αλλα και σε paypal καθως και google play.


Το τι λέει δεν μετράει αλλά τι δείχνουν αυτά που κάνει post μετράνε !

Σε καμία φώτο που έδωσε δεν δείχνει ότι είναι πιστωτική ελληνική ! Και που ξέρω εγώ ότι δεν είναι από ξένη προπληρωμένη ....
Έτσι κάνω και εγώ αγορές σήμερα !

Παράγγειλα ένα καπάκι για ένα PC κανονικότατα ...Μονό που η κάρτα η πιστωτική που έβαλα είναι Αγγλίας !

Έχει πλάκα ο τύπας ! Ας ανεβάσει φώτο που να δείχνει τι είδους κάρτα έχει μέσα και ποια !

----------


## Pehlis

εγώ πάντος με συνδεδεμένη κάρτα Visa της Πειραιώς δε μπορώ να κάνω αγορά. Ούτε να κάνω Top-up στο PayPal, δε στέλνει έμβασμα

----------


## DVader

> εγώ πάντος με συνδεδεμένη κάρτα Visa της Πειραιώς δε μπορώ να κάνω αγορά. Ούτε να κάνω Top-up στο PayPal, δε στέλνει έμβασμα


Είπαμε αγορές τέλος με κάρτα ελλινική ! Και όποιος λέει το αντίθετο ας μου φέρει αποδεικτικό αγοράς με Paypal που να λέει για κάρτα και να λέει και ποια κάρτα είναι για να δούμε ότι είναι ελλινική και όχι τύπου Alpha που μπορεί να έχει εκδοθεί και στο εξωτερικό  ! Ελληνική λέμε  ! :Razz:

----------


## tiffany

Σήμερα πήγα έτσι για δοκιμή να περάσω τη νέα μου visa της άλφα και φυσικά έφαγα πόρτα. Τι όνειρα βλέπουν κάποιοι δεν ξερω.

----------


## joseph

Και εγώ δοκίμασα την Mastercard της Citi , τώρα Alpha , η πόρτα παρουσιάστηκε και στοιχειώνει πλέον τα ονειρά μου !

----------


## thourios

Χθες δοκίμασα να κάνω top up με 5 Ευρώ το f2g κινητό μου και η συναλλαγή έγινε κανονικά. Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα δεν γινόταν ή τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν μπορούσα..

----------


## SPIROS1979

καλημερα , σε εταιριες για το στοιχημα οπως η εταιρια https://www.stoiximan.gr/ η χρεωστικη της πειραιως λειτουργει κανονικα πριν λιγο εκανα κινηση δηλαδη καταθεση .

----------


## phantom77

> Χθες δοκίμασα να κάνω top up με 5 Ευρώ το f2g κινητό μου και η συναλλαγή έγινε κανονικά. Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα δεν γινόταν ή τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν μπορούσα..


Απο την αρχή, οι αγορές χρόνου στη Wind γινόταν κανονικά. Έκανα ανανέωση στις 30\7 ενώ διάβαζα οτι το σύστημα λειτουργούσε και πιο πριν




> καλημερα , σε εταιριες για το στοιχημα οπως η εταιρια https://www.stoiximan.gr/ η χρεωστικη της πειραιως λειτουργει κανονικα πριν λιγο εκανα κινηση δηλαδη καταθεση .


Μήπως έχουν λογαριασμούς στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## giwrgosth

> Μήπως έχουν λογαριασμούς στην Ελλάδα;


Ναι, γιατί διαφορετικά θα ήταν παράνομες.

Vodafone πάντως με Paypal γιοκ!

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Απο την αρχή, οι αγορές χρόνου στη Wind γινόταν κανονικά. Έκανα ανανέωση στις 30\7 ενώ διάβαζα οτι το σύστημα λειτουργούσε και πιο πριν


Και εδώ κανονικά στις 20/7.

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

> Ναι, γιατί διαφορετικά θα ήταν παράνομες.


Πολλές εταιρείες είναι νόμιμες χωρίς να διατηρούν λογαριασμό στη χώρα μας, π.χ. bet365.

----------


## Avvocato

Παντως αμτι να γραφει ο καθενας τις προσωπικες του εμπειριες και να κινδυνευουμε να γραφουμε ραδιο αρβυλες καλο ειναι να θεσουμε ενα επισημο ερωτημα στην paypal για το τι ισχυει σημερα και ποτε προκειται να επαναλειτουργησει η υπηρεσια τους πληρως στην Ελλαδα

----------


## netblues

Και τι να σου πει το paypal? Δεν εκλεισε αυτο τιποτε...
Οταν οι εκδοτριες τραπεζες το επιτρεψουν, το paypal θα δουλεψει. Το paypal θα το μαθει όποτε το μαθουμε και εμεις.
Κυκλοφορει ενας μυθος οτι εχει κανει κατι το paypal. Η πραγματικοτητα ειναι οτι το paypal ειπε οτι δεν μπορειτε να το χρησιμοποιησετε γιατι δεν σας το επιτρεπουν οι τραπεζες σας.

----------


## elina_77

> ... να θεσουμε ενα επισημο ερωτημα στην paypal για το τι ισχυει σημερα και ποτε προκειται να επαναλειτουργησει η υπηρεσια τους πληρως στην Ελλαδα


Θα ξέρει να απαντήσει το Paypal?
Οι ελληνικές τράπεζες αποφάσισαν να μή στέλνουν λεφτά στο paypal.

- - - Updated - - -

Με πρόλαβαν  :Embarassed:

----------


## DVader

> Χθες δοκίμασα να κάνω top up με 5 Ευρώ το f2g κινητό μου και η συναλλαγή έγινε κανονικά. Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα δεν γινόταν ή τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν μπορούσα..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 158910


Λογικά έγινε η συναλλαγή σου γιατί η Wind είναι ελληνική εταιρεία !

- - - Updated - - -




> καλημερα , σε εταιριες για το στοιχημα οπως η εταιρια https://www.stoiximan.gr/ η χρεωστικη της πειραιως λειτουργει κανονικα πριν λιγο εκανα κινηση δηλαδη καταθεση .


Προφανώς ελληνική εταιρεία ή με λογαριασμούς στην Ελλάδα !

Ότι είναι Ελληνικό δουλεύει με όποιο τρόπο το...έχουμε ξαναπεί !
Ακόμα και με Paypal ,Topup και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο οι συναλλαγές σε ελληνικές εταιρίες ή σε εταιρίες που έχουν ελληνικούς λογαριασμούς γίνονται κανονικά και χωρίς πρόβλημα !

Για ξένες μιλάμε ότι δεν γίνετε !

Παιδιά μην λέτε και να ξανά λέτε προφανή πράγματα....Δεν βοηθάμε έτσι ...κανένα και κυρίως ο ένας τον άλλον ετούτες τις δύσκολες ώρες !

- - - Updated - - -

Και όποιος λέει ότι μπόρεσε να κάνει συναλλαγή στο εξωτερικό ας το αποδεικνύει κιόλας με τρόπο που όντως να αποτελεί απόδειξη !
Όχι σαν την μπαρούφα που πίστεψε άθελα του ο Νικηφόρος από κάποιον άλλο (σε άλλο forum βέβαια !)

Και δεν πάει για τον Νικηφόρο για αυτό ....Μέσα στην χαρά μου και εγώ θα το πίστευα εύκολα !

Αποδείξεις πλέον για να βοηθάμε ....  :Razz: 


Λοιπόν πήγα χτες να κάνω συναλλαγή στο εξωτερικό με απευθείας χρήση της προπληρωμένης μου WebBuy της Πειραιώς και έφαγα πόρτα...Πιστεύοντας ότι θα με άφηνε λόγω 300.0000 Ευρώ ορίου ....κατά τις 01:30 το έκανα ...Τώρα τι να πω ...σε 90 λεπτά τέλειωσε το όριο !  
Τέλειωσε το όριο ! Τι να πώ !

----------


## elina_77

> Πιστεύοντας ότι θα με άφηνε λόγω 300.0000 Ευρώ ορίου ....κατά τις 01:30 το έκανα ...Τώρα τι να πω ...σε 90 λεπτά τέλειωσε το όριο !  Τέλειωσε το όριο ! Τι να πώ !


Σιγά να μη διαθέτουν στην τύχη οι τράπεζες το όριο σε όποιον προλαβαίνει.

----------


## DVader

> Σιγά να μη διαθέτουν στην τύχη οι τράπεζες το όριο σε όποιον προλαβαίνει.


Τι εννοείς ...? Το δίνουν όπου θέλουν αυτές ? θέλω απόψε να δοκιμάσω 00:00:01 και να δω τι θα κάνει !

----------


## elina_77

> Τι εννοείς ...? Το δίνουν όπου θέλουν αυτές ? θέλω απόψε να δοκιμάσω 00:00:01 και να δω τι θα κάνει !


Δε μπορώ να διανοηθώ ότι το πληροφοριακό τους σύστημα λαμβάνει ως μόνη παράμετρο την ώρα που πάει ο οποιοσδήποτε να στείλει λεφτά έξω.

----------


## DVader

> Δε μπορώ να διανοηθώ ότι το πληροφοριακό τους σύστημα λαμβάνει ως μόνη παράμετρο την ώρα που πάει ο οποιοσδήποτε να στείλει λεφτά έξω.


Ε..Τι άλλο μπορεί να λαμβάνει ....? Ρε παιδί μου μην στα βγάζω με το τσιγκέλι ...Τι εννοείς ?  :Whistle:  :ROFL:

----------


## thourios

*Αρχικό μήνυμα από DVader*



> Λογικά έγινε η συναλλαγή σου γιατί η Wind είναι ελληνική εταιρεία !
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



Και την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα η εταιρεία ήταν Ελληνική και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω συναλλαγή με paypal. Top up δοκίμασα να κάνω και στην omnivoice και δεν γινόταν. Χρησιμοποίησα μια προπληρωμένη της Eurobank και την δέχτηκε

----------


## Pehlis

το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν επιτρέπετε η μεταφορά χρημάτων με έμβασμα στο εξωτερικό (για τους πολίτες τουλάχιστον κ για μικροποσά)
Αν η PayPal έρθει κ κάνει λογαριασμό τραπέζης σε ελληνική τράπεζα τότε θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε TOP-UP χρήματα στο Paypal balance

----------


## DVader

> *Αρχικό μήνυμα από DVader*
> 
> 
> 
> Και την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα η εταιρεία ήταν Ελληνική και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω συναλλαγή με paypal. Top up δοκίμασα να κάνω και στην omnivoice και δεν γινόταν. Χρησιμοποίησα μια προπληρωμένη της Eurobank και την δέχτηκε


Εγώ κάνει στην Wind πολλές ανανεώσεις και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα ! Βέβαια η Τράπεζα που έχω είναι Πειραιώς ....  Μπορεί για κάποιο λόγο να είναι και θέμα τράπεζας στο τέλος αλλά δεν θα έπρεπε κανονικά ...Ρώτα την τράπεζα....Δεν θα έπρεπε να έχεις πρόβλημα ! Οι Ελληνικές συναλλαγές εκτελούνται κανονικά !

Εγώ στο PayPal έχω Πειραιώς και έτσι το δουλεύω σε συναλλαγές με c.c τώρά ... Για Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα !

- - - Updated - - -




> το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν επιτρέπετε η μεταφορά χρημάτων με έμβασμα στο εξωτερικό (για τους πολίτες τουλάχιστον κ για μικροποσά)
> Αν η PayPal έρθει κ κάνει λογαριασμό τραπέζης σε ελληνική τράπεζα τότε θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε TOP-UP χρήματα στο Paypal balance


Αν λειτουργεί το TopUP σαν έμβασμα τότε πάσο !

----------


## mrsaccess

> το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν επιτρέπετε η μεταφορά χρημάτων με έμβασμα στο εξωτερικό (για τους πολίτες τουλάχιστον κ για μικροποσά)
> Αν η PayPal έρθει κ κάνει λογαριασμό τραπέζης σε ελληνική τράπεζα τότε θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε TOP-UP χρήματα στο Paypal balance


Το πρώτο που έκανε η PayPal μόλις μπήκαν τα capital controls, ήταν να κλείσει τον λογαριασμό που είχε στην Eurobank για το top-up.  :Wink:

----------


## elina_77

> Ε..Τι άλλο μπορεί να λαμβάνει ....? Ρε παιδί μου μην στα βγάζω με το τσιγκέλι ...Τι εννοείς ?


Δεν έχω γνώση "από μέσα", αλλά θεωρώ αδύνατον να δουλεύουν οι τράπεζες στην τύχη (στην προκειμένη περίπτωση να εξαντλούν το όριο με τον καθένα που θα ήθελε να στείλει λεφτά έξω για να αγοράσει το οποιοδήποτε καταναλωτικό προιόν)

----------


## netblues

> Το πρώτο που έκανε η PayPal μόλις μπήκαν τα capital controls, ήταν να κλείσει τον λογαριασμό που είχε στην Eurobank για το top-up.


Αυτο το λες επειδη το ξερεις ή μεσα στα πλαισια του κουβεντα να γινεται..

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν έχω γνώση "από μέσα", αλλά θεωρώ αδύνατον να δουλεύουν οι τράπεζες στην τύχη (στην προκειμένη περίπτωση να εξαντλούν το όριο με τον καθένα που θα ήθελε να στείλει λεφτά έξω για να αγοράσει το οποιοδήποτε καταναλωτικό προιόν)


Υπαρχουν δυο ειδων απαντησεις. Η μια απταιται σεναριων συνομωσιας. Εχουν δωσει καρτες μονο στους κολλητους τους, με ημερησιο ωριο που το αθροισμα του πιστωτικου οριου δεν ξεπερναει το προβλεπομενο.
Το αλλο λεει, οτι επειδη εκ των πραγματων μηχανογραφικα δεν προλαβε κανεις να κανει τιποτε, απλα το ανοιγουν στη τυχη και οποιος προλαβει.
(με δοσεις, ωστε να μην ξεπεραστει το οριο..)

----------


## DVader

> Δεν έχω γνώση "από μέσα", αλλά θεωρώ αδύνατον να δουλεύουν οι τράπεζες στην τύχη (στην προκειμένη περίπτωση να εξαντλούν το όριο με τον καθένα που θα ήθελε να στείλει λεφτά έξω για να αγοράσει το οποιοδήποτε καταναλωτικό προιόν)


Μα το όριο που ανέφερα είναι για συναλλαγές στο εξωτερικό ...Το λέει ξεκάθαρα στο link
Αν η συναλλαγή που θέλεις είναι μέσα στο ημερήσιο όριο για συναλλαγές εξωτερικού και μέσα στην κατηγορία που έχουν θεσπίσει τότε πρέπει να γίνει !

1. Για αγορά μητρικής ας πούμε δεν γίνετε ! 
2. Για Πληρωμές ψηφιακών παρόχων μουσικού περιεχομένου και εφαρμογών (applications) γίνετε !

Τι εννοούν με το 2ο...δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι έννουν !

Δεν κάνει η τράπεζα ότι θέλει αλλά η Π.Ν.Π

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτο το λες επειδη το ξερεις ή μεσα στα πλαισια του κουβεντα να γινεται..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Υπαρχουν δυο ειδων απαντησεις. Η μια απταιται σεναριων συνομωσιας. Εχουν δωσει καρτες μονο στους κολλητους τους, με ημερησιο ωριο που το αθροισμα του πιστωτικου οριου δεν ξεπερναει το προβλεπομενο.
> Το αλλο λεει, οτι επειδη εκ των πραγματων μηχανογραφικα δεν προλαβε κανεις να κανει τιποτε, απλα το ανοιγουν στη τυχη και οποιος προλαβει.
> (με δοσεις, ωστε να μην ξεπεραστει το οριο..)


και εφόσον η συναλλαγή σου ανήκει στην επιτρεπόμενη κατηγορία μην τον ξεχνάμε αυτό ! Δεν έχει ανοίξει για όλες τις συναλλαγές..Αν δηλαδή θέλεις να αγοράσεις π.χ ανταλλακτικά δεν μπορείς ...ενώ μπορείς εισιτήρια ! Λέω εγώ τώρα !

----------


## mrsaccess

> Αυτο το λες επειδη το ξερεις ή μεσα στα πλαισια του κουβεντα να γινεται..


Το ξέρουμε, το συζητήσαμε στην αρχή του νήματος. Το top-up ουσιαστικά δεν είναι της Paypal αλλά μιας τρίτης εταιρείας. Στην Ελλάδα λειτουργούσε μέσω λογαριασμού στην Eurobank. Μόλις μπήκαν τα CC, το top-up αφαίρεσε τον λογαριασμό από τις επιλογές και ενημέρωσε τους χρήστες, προτρέποντάς τους να χρησιμοποιησούν λογαριασμούς σε ξένες τράπεζες —στην Σλοβακία αν θυμάμαι καλά, που είναι και η έδρα της εταιρείας.

----------


## netblues

Αρα τελικα δεν προκειται για λογαριασμο της paypal  αλλα τριτης εταιρειας. Και οταν λεμε top up σημαινει διαφορα πραγματα.
Αν μιιλαμε για top up σε paypal που καταληγει σε balance ειναι τελειως αλλο πραγμα απο top up σε wind πχ μεσω paypal.

Οσο για τις κατηγοριες που επιτρεπονται οι συναλλαγες, η θεωρια απο την πραξη διαφερει. Ειναι πρακτικως αδυνατον να εφαρμοσθει αυτο που λεει η πνπ, Αυτο που μπορει να γινει ειναι να μπουν στη λιστα μερικες συγκεκριμενες εταιρειες οπως πχ Η RyanAir με μεγαλο ογκο στην Ελλαδα.
Απο κει και περα ομως, το χαος.  Ειδικοτερα δε με το paypal, αδυνατον...
Εντωμεταξυ, ο draghi δηλωνει ετοιμος να δωσει 10δις αμεση χρηματοδοτηση.
Εδω τα κουαρτετα μιλανε για συμφωνια μεσα στον Αυγουστο οπωσδηποτε.
Εαν τα πραγματα εξελιχθουν οπως λενε, τοτε το πιθανοτερο ειναι να παμε σε καποιο ημερησιο/εβδομαδιαιο οριο οπως ακριβως και με τις αναληψεις, μιας και ολα τα αλλα στη πραξη ειναι ανεφαρμοστα.
Με δεδομενο οτι σημερα ειναι 2 Αυγουστου, η κατασταση απλα θα συνεχισει να σερνεται χωρις αλλαγες για το επομενο διαστημα.

Υπομονη.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα, προσπαθησα να αγοράσω τραγούδια από google play από Ελληνικά metal συγκροτήματα. Δοκιμασα με paypal και λέει να επιβεβαιώσω τον τρόπο πληρωμής!!!! δλδ;;;;; με google wallet αγόρασα κανονικά, σε ξένα προγράμματα πάντως τρώω άκυρο και με τους 2 τρόπους!

----------


## DVader

> καλησπέρα, προσπαθησα να αγοράσω τραγούδια από google play από Ελληνικά metal συγκροτήματα. Δοκιμασα με paypal και λέει να επιβεβαιώσω τον τρόπο πληρωμής!!!! δλδ;;;;; με google wallet αγόρασα κανονικά, σε ξένα προγράμματα πάντως τρώω άκυρο και με τους 2 τρόπους!


Και πως είχες λεφτά μέσα στο Google Wallet ?

- - - Updated - - -

Balance ?

----------


## Nikiforos

οχ τπτ δεν έχω...αφου είναι Ελληνικό συγκρότημα ρε συ! δεν πάνε απέξω τα λεφτα!

---------------------------------------------------------

sorry που ξαναγραφω αλλά είμαι από κινητό και όταν κάνω διόρθωση δεν το αποθηκεύει!!! κάποιος να το φτιαξει αυτό στο android app. Είναι άπειρο καιρό το πρόβλημα. Κοίταξα στο google wallet. balance δεν έχω η αγορά δείχνει στην google! θα δοκιμασω και ξένο τραγούδι. μήπως επειδή είναι μουσικη; προγράμματα δεν μπορώ να πάρω! με paypal γιατί δεν παιζει; μας έχει τελικά μπλοκαρισμενους;;;;;; Δοκιμασα ένα τραγούδι από τους Sirenia και το πήρε! Βιβλίο όμως έφαγα άκυρο όπως και εφαρμογές. Μιλάω από google play και wallet. Φαίνεται πως επιτρέπεται τελικά ή μουσική. Τώρα με αφήνει να κάνω edit btw....

----------


## mrsaccess

> Και πως είχες λεφτά μέσα στο Google Wallet ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Balance ?


Παίζουν και Google play gift cards. Τις έχουν αρκετά σούπερ μάρκετ.

----------


## Gordito

Και mediamarkt, φανταζομαι και Public Κλπ

----------


## GrandGamer

Υπάρχουν και τα BitCoins παιδιά. Αν υπάρχει κάποιο κατάστημα online που πουλάει με BTC, μπορείτε να πάρετε από Ελληνικό ανταλλακτήριο και να αγοράσετε ότι θέλετε.

----------


## Nikiforos

εγώ που αγόρασα μουσική μέσω κάρτας eurobank visa πήρα δεν έχω ούτε balance ούτε gift cards. Ίσως επιτρέπεται ή μουσική τι να πω. Μόνο ταινίες δεν δοκιμασα αλλά δεν θέλω να πάρω κιόλας.

----------


## DVader

> εγώ που αγόρασα μουσική μέσω κάρτας eurobank visa πήρα δεν έχω ούτε balance ούτε gift cards. Ίσως επιτρέπεται ή μουσική τι να πω. Μόνο ταινίες δεν δοκιμασα αλλά δεν θέλω να πάρω κιόλας.


Από την Π.Ν.Π

"5. Πληρωμές ψηφιακών παρόχων μουσικού περιεχομένου και εφαρμογών (applications)."

- - - Updated - - -

Οπότε αυτό που πήρες είναι μουσικό περιεχόμενο !

- - - Updated - - -

Μπορώ να αγοράσω στην Ελλάδα Google Wallet Card ?

----------


## Nikiforos

και γιατί δεν μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε και εφαρμογές τότε;;;;;; Και εφαρμογες λέει εκεί right? και το κυριότερο γιατί όχι μέσω paypal; μας έχει μπλοκαρισμενους; Τι εννοει ο ποιητής να επιβεβαιώσω τον τρόπο πληρωμής για το paypal; https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/3422734?hl=en και https://play.google.com/intl/GR_gr/about/giftcards/ δυστυχώς εδώ που είμαι πρέπει να πάω μακριά για να βρω....

----------


## DVader

> και γιατί δεν μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε και εφαρμογές τότε;;;;;; Και εφαρμογες λέει εκεί right? και το κυριότερο γιατί όχι μέσω paypal; μας έχει μπλοκαρισμενους; Τι εννοει ο ποιητής να επιβεβαιώσω τον τρόπο πληρωμής για το paypal; https://support.google.com/googlepla.../3422734?hl=en και https://play.google.com/intl/GR_gr/about/giftcards/ δυστυχώς εδώ που είμαι πρέπει να πάω μακριά για να βρω....


Αυτό που έκανα paste είναι τμήμα της Π.Ν.Π..Αυτό δεν αφορά το Paypal ή ότι άλλο παρόμοιο ! Αυτό αφορά τις τράπεζες και πως πρέπει να διαχειρίζονται τις συναλλαγές ... Στην πράξη δεν ξέρω πως γίνετε αυτό ειδικά όταν μπλέκει το Paypal και δεν ξέρεις τι είδους συναλλαγή είναι αυτό !

Οπότε είναι άσχετο με αυτό που λες ...και σκέφτεσαι !

- - - Updated - - -

Εγώ δεν θέλω Gift Card... Στο Video έλεγε κάτι σαν προπληρωμένη που την έλεγα Wallet Card εκτός και αν δεν κατάλαβα !

----------


## Nikiforos

αν γίνεται με gift card να αγοράζω βιβλία και εφαρμογές την θέλω, δυστυχώς κανένα κατάστημα σχετικό δεν έχει εδώ κοντά. Για τα αλλα δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες. θα το θέσω αλλιώς γιατί μπορώ να αγοράσω μουσική μέσω google wallet και όχι μέσω paypal ενώ και τα δύο είναι συνδεδεμένα με την ίδια κάρτα!!!!???? Μήπως άμα αποσυνδέσω την κάρτα και την ξαναπέρασω να ισιωσει; Μου ήρθε email στο gmail από την google και λέει να ενημερωσω την πιστωτική μου κάρτα, παρουσιάστηκε πρόβλημα με τον λογαριασμό μου, αν δεν έχουν νέα μου μέσα σε 24 ώρες η παραγγελία ακυρώνεται. Αυτό βέβαια μετά το αγόρασα μέσω google wallet.....βρήκα άτομο να μου πάρει κάρτα σίγουρα παίζουν αυτες???? Μη δωσω τσαμπα 15 ευρώ....έβαλα και απευθείας πιστωτική να πάρω ένα βιβλίο στο google play λεει μη αποδεκτός αριθμός πιστωτικής!

----------


## DVader

> αν γίνεται με gift card να αγοράζω βιβλία και εφαρμογές την θέλω, δυστυχώς κανένα κατάστημα σχετικό δεν έχει εδώ κοντά. Για τα αλλα δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες. θα το θέσω αλλιώς γιατί μπορώ να αγοράσω μουσική μέσω google wallet και όχι μέσω paypal ενώ και τα δύο είναι συνδεδεμένα με την ίδια κάρτα!!!!???? Μήπως άμα αποσυνδέσω την κάρτα και την ξαναπέρασω να ισιωσει; Μου ήρθε email στο gmail από την google και λέει να ενημερωσω την πιστωτική μου κάρτα, παρουσιάστηκε πρόβλημα με τον λογαριασμό μου, αν δεν έχουν νέα μου μέσα σε 24 ώρες η παραγγελία ακυρώνεται. Αυτό βέβαια μετά το αγόρασα μέσω google wallet.....βρήκα άτομο να μου πάρει κάρτα σίγουρα παίζουν αυτες???? Μη δωσω τσαμπα 15 ευρώ....έβαλα και απευθείας πιστωτική να πάρω ένα βιβλίο στο google play λεει μη αποδεκτός αριθμός πιστωτικής!


Γιατί η Τράπεζα έχει μπλοκάρει το Paypal ?

----------


## Nikiforos

εγώ είπα ότι το paypal μας έχει μπλοκάρει. Τελικά γιατί το κάνει αυτό υπάρχει κανείς να ξέρει; με τις gift cards θα μπορέσω να κάνω αγορές βιβλίων από google play; μην πάρω τσαμπα! έχει δοκιμάσει κανεις;

----------


## Panormitis

@DVader & @Nikiforos
Το PayPal δεν έχει μπλοκάρει τίποτα. Οι τράπεζες μπλοκάρουν τις κάρτες όταν η συναλλαγή σου έχει παραλήπτη λογαριασμό τραπέζης εξωτερικού, λόγω των capital controls.
Όταν χρησιμοποιούμε κάρτες, πρακτικά κάνουμε μεταφορά (ή πίστωση) ποσού σε κάποιον τραπεζικό λογαριασμό του παραλήπτη/καταστήματος/μαγαζιού κτλ.
Τα capital control λένε: Μεταφορές/πιστώσεις ποσών σε τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς εντός Ελλάδας επιτρέπονται. Μεταφορές/πιστώσεις ποσών σε τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς προς το εξωτερικό δεν επιτρέπονται (για να μην φεύγει το χρήμα προς το εξωτερικό).

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## mindtrapper

Δεν μας έχει μπλοκάρει το PP. Εμείς έχουμε μπλοκάρει την έξοδο χρημάτων εκτός Ελλάδος.

EDIT: Sorry, είχα ανοιχτό το tab ώρα και δεν είδα ότι έχει απαντηθεί.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, ειδατε τι έχω γράψει ή τσαμπα τα γράφω????? παμε παλι..... αγόρασα μουσικη από google play μέσω google wallet ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ!!!!! από paypal λέει να κάνω επιβεβαίωση τον τρόπο πληρωμής! και ερωτω ξανά τι εννοεί ο ποιητής; γιατί με paypal δεν γίνεται ενώ με google wallet γίνεται με κάρτα ίδια της ίδιας τραπεζας!!!???? αρα με έχει μπλοκάρει το paypal!!!! τι συμπέρασμα βγάζουμε λοιπόν; υπενθύμιζω πως εφαρμογές και βιβλία δεν με αφήνει ούτε το google wallet να αγοράσω, λέει ότι ή κάρτα που λήγει σε χχχχ είναι μη αποδεκτή....εντάξει ότι αγοράζω μουσική είναι καλό...αλλά τα αλλά γιατί όχι? και κυρίως γιατί μουσική όχι μέσω paypal; Και υπενθυμιζω ότι οι αποδείξεις αγοράς μουσικής δείχνουν ότι τα χρήματα πάνε στην google άρα εκτός Ελλάδας....

----------


## stratus

Επιβεβαιωνω το Νικηφορο.Οπως εγραψα μεσω paypal πληρωμη spotify την αρνηθηκε.Χρησιμοποιωντας απευθειας τη visa που ειναι δηλωμενη στο paypal η πληρωμη εγινε δεκτη.

----------


## netblues

Τι δεν καταλαβενετε?
Η τραπεζες σας επιτρεπουν το google wallet αλλα οχι το paypal.
Οσες μεγαλες εταιρειες μπορουν να αναγνωρισθουν , μπορει να μπουν σε λιστα που επιτρεπονται. (μιας και καποιος φωστηρας ειπε στην πνπ οτι η αγορα μουσικης επιτρεπεται..)

----------


## pan24

Υποθετω οτι γινεται επειδη στο paypal αν κανει αποδεκτη την καρτα βαζεις balance και μετα το χρησιμοποιεις οπου θες χωρις να μπορει η τραπεζαν να τσεκαρει αν τα χρηματα πανε για αγορα απο τις επιτρεπομενες κατηγοριες

----------


## DVader

> Τι δεν καταλαβενετε?
> Η τραπεζες σας επιτρεπουν το google wallet αλλα οχι το paypal.
> Οσες μεγαλες εταιρειες μπορουν να αναγνωρισθουν , μπορει να μπουν σε λιστα που επιτρεπονται. (μιας και καποιος φωστηρας ειπε στην πνπ οτι η αγορα μουσικης επιτρεπεται..)


Αν δεν το πιστεύεις search for it  και δές το  .....  :Whistle:

----------


## Nikiforos

ναι αλλά είπαμε εκεί λέει και τις εφαρμογές και δεν μπορούμε να παρούμε! στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αφού ή δουλειά γίνεται δεν με νοιάζει εμένα ποτέ δεν αγόραζαν με paypal από google play, google wallet rulezzzz!!!! απλά για δοκιμή το κάνω. το θέμα είναι οι αγορές αγαθών από εξωτερικό και ebay, aliexpress κτλ. σε άλλο φόρουμ από κάποια κινέζικα μαγαζιά αγοράζουν μέσω κάρτας, ενας πήρε και από amazon.co.uk με visa....

----------


## psytransas

Και απ' ευθειας χρεωση της καρτας απο καταστηματα εξωτερικου τρωνε ακυρο. Πχ aliexpress.  :Evil:

----------


## DVader

> ναι αλλά είπαμε εκεί λέει και τις εφαρμογές και δεν μπορούμε να παρούμε! στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αφού ή δουλειά γίνεται δεν με νοιάζει εμένα ποτέ δεν αγόραζαν με paypal από google play, google wallet rulezzzz!!!! απλά για δοκιμή το κάνω. το θέμα είναι οι αγορές αγαθών από εξωτερικό και ebay, aliexpress κτλ. σε άλλο φόρουμ από κάποια κινέζικα μαγαζιά αγοράζουν μέσω κάρτας, ενας πήρε και από amazon.co.uk με visa....


Αυτό με την κάρτα θα το δοκιμάσω και εγώ ! Το τι εννοεί εφαρμογές ....είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα !

----------


## manicx

Κι εγώ έφαγα πόρτα πριν λίγο. Διαβάζοντας αυτό βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν περιορισμοί ως προς το τι αγοράζεις από εξωτερικό. Με το mouse ανά χείρας από τις 23:59 θα είμαστε.

----------


## DVader

> Κι εγώ έφαγα πόρτα πριν λίγο. Διαβάζοντας αυτό βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν περιορισμοί ως προς το τι αγοράζεις από εξωτερικό. Με το mouse ανά χείρας από τις 23:59 θα είμαστε.


Αυτό είχα πει ποιο πριν ...και αυτό είχα κάνει paste πριν με κράξουν μερικοί εδώ ! :Smile:

----------


## peragialos

Γνωρίζει κάποιος (βέβαια το θεωρώ απίθανο) αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα παίρνοντας μία prepaid από υποκατάστημα τράπεζας του εξωτερικού στην Ελλάδα για κάποιο μικρό ποσό π.χ. HSBC 500 euro να μπορείς να κάνεις αγορές μέσω paypal ; Επίσης ξέρετε στις χώρες της ΕΕ σε γενικές γραμμές ποια είναι η διαδικασία για να πάρεις μία prepaid εκτός του να είσαι φυσικά παρών στην συγκεκριμένη χώρα ; Μάλλον πρέπει να ανοιχτεί νέο post για αυτό. Η ιστορία με τα CC πραγματικα δεν ξέρουμε πόσο θα κρατήσει και τελικά ίσως είναι προτιμότερο να πας κάπου πχ Αγγλία ή Ιταλία με 150 ευρω εισητήριο και διαμονή για 2 ημέρες και να πάρεις μία prepaid παρά να περιμένεις τις αποφάσεις του υπουργείου Οικονομικών. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.

----------


## DVader

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος (βέβαια το θεωρώ απίθανο) αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα παίρνοντας μία prepaid από υποκατάστημα τράπεζας του εξωτερικού στην Ελλάδα για κάποιο μικρό ποσό π.χ. HSBC 500 euro να μπορείς να κάνεις αγορές μέσω paypal ; Επίσης ξέρετε στις χώρες της ΕΕ σε γενικές γραμμές ποια είναι η διαδικασία για να πάρεις μία prepaid εκτός του να είσαι φυσικά παρών στην συγκεκριμένη χώρα ; Μάλλον πρέπει να ανοιχτεί νέο post για αυτό. Η ιστορία με τα CC πραγματικα δεν ξέρουμε πόσο θα κρατήσει και τελικά ίσως είναι προτιμότερο να πας κάπου πχ Αγγλία ή Ιταλία με 150 ευρω εισητήριο και διαμονή για 2 ημέρες και να πάρεις μία prepaid παρά να περιμένεις τις αποφάσεις του υπουργείου Οικονομικών. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.


Και πως θα την φορτίζεις την κάρτα αυτή..? Μέσω ταξιδίων ...Δεν νομίζω Δεν συμφέρει ..ΤΟ έχω σκεφτεί και εγώ !


Νομίζω ότι αξίζει να σκεφτείς τα moneysafe % paysafe master card που μπορείς να αγοράσεις κουπόνια στην Ελλάδα...δηλαδή να την φορτώσεις με κάποιο τρόπο εντός Ελλάδος !

Εδώ στην δουλειά πάντως το κοιτάμε σοβαρά αυτό το θέμα γιατί μας έχει κόψει τα χέρια !

----------


## GrandGamer

> Και πως θα την φορτίζεις την κάρτα αυτή..? Μέσω ταξιδίων ...Δεν νομίζω Δεν συμφέρει ..ΤΟ έχω σκεφτεί και εγώ !
> 
> 
> Νομίζω ότι αξίζει να σκεφτείς τα moneysafe % paysafe master card που μπορείς να αγοράσεις κουπόνια στην Ελλάδα...δηλαδή να την φορτώσεις με κάποιο τρόπο εντός Ελλάδος !
> 
> Εδώ στην δουλειά πάντως το κοιτάμε σοβαρά αυτό το θέμα γιατί μας έχει κόψει τα χέρια !


Δεν μπορείς να αγοράσεις PaySafe στην Ελλάδα πλέον. Για άλλα παρόμοια συστήματα δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## nearoulhs

Aπο τράπεζα Πειραιώς γίνoνται αποδεκτές οι παρακάτω αγορές εξωτερικού:

• e-shops εξωτερικού αποκλειστικά στις
ακόλουθες κατηγορίες:
- πληρωμή υπηρεσιών εκπαίδευσης
(δίδακτρα/ εστίες διαμονής/ συνδρομή
βιβλιοθηκών, κ.λπ.)
- πληρωμή ασφαλιστικών, ιατρικών και
φαρμακευτικών εξόδων
- πληρωμές συνδρομών για εγγραφή ή
ανανέωση συμμετοχής μέλους σε
επαγγελματικούς συλλόγους
(δικηγορικούς / ιατρικούς συλλόγους,
κ.λπ.) ή/και για
επιστημονικά και λοιπά έντυπα
- αγορές εισιτηρίων αεροπορικών
εταιρειών
- αγορές βιβλίων
- πληρωμές ξενοδοχείων
- ενοικιάσεις αυτοκινήτων
- πληρωμές ταξιδίων και μεταφορών
- πληρωμές ψηφιακών παροχών μουσικού
περιεχομένου και εφαρμογών
(applications)

----------


## DVader

> Aπο τράπεζα Πειραιώς γίνoνται αποδεκτές οι παρακάτω αγορές εξωτερικού:
> 
> • e-shops εξωτερικού αποκλειστικά στις
> ακόλουθες κατηγορίες:
> - πληρωμή υπηρεσιών εκπαίδευσης
> (δίδακτρα/ εστίες διαμονής/ συνδρομή
> βιβλιοθηκών, κ.λπ.)
> - πληρωμή ασφαλιστικών, ιατρικών και
> φαρμακευτικών εξόδων
> ...


Ότι έχουν ανακοινώσει δηλαδή !  :Whistle:  και λέγαμε ποιο πάνω !  :Whistle:

----------


## Nikiforos

τα ίδια λέμε συνέχεια, αφήστε τι έχουν πει! στην πράξη αλλά γίνονται!!! κάποιοι έκαναν αγορές με κάρτα από τα : banggood, amazon.co.uk και dealextreme, τα πράγματα τους ήδη έφυγαν και τους έρχονται. Αν θέλετε δείτε τα αν θέλετε να πάρετε κάτι. Γνωρίζει κανείς αν γίνονται αγορές μέσω geekbuying και chinavasion; να τονίσω ότι πάντα μιλάμε μέσω κάρτας απευθείας, με paypal τπτ δεν γίνεται και ότι τόσο σε δημοσιογραφικές σελίδες όσο και στην tv ειπαν ότι μερικές σελίδες ασιατικές δέχονται Ελληνικές κάρτες...λένε και αγορες βιβλίων αλλά δεν μπορώ να πάρω από google play ενώ μουσική αγοράζω! Αυτά με google wallet, με paypal ή κάρτα απευθείας τρώω άκυρο ακόμα και στην μουσική!!!!! Βγάλε άκρη τώρα!

----------


## DVader

> τα ίδια λέμε συνέχεια, αφήστε τι έχουν πει! στην πράξη αλλά γίνονται!!! κάποιοι έκαναν αγορές με κάρτα από τα : banggood, amazon.co.uk και dealextreme, τα πράγματα τους ήδη έφυγαν και τους έρχονται. Αν θέλετε δείτε τα αν θέλετε να πάρετε κάτι. Γνωρίζει κανείς αν γίνονται αγορές μέσω geekbuying και chinavasion; να τονίσω ότι πάντα μιλάμε μέσω κάρτας απευθείας, με paypal τπτ δεν γίνεται και ότι τόσο σε δημοσιογραφικές σελίδες όσο και στην tv ειπαν ότι μερικές σελίδες ασιατικές δέχονται Ελληνικές κάρτες...λένε και αγορες βιβλίων αλλά δεν μπορώ να πάρω από google play ενώ μουσική αγοράζω! Αυτά με google wallet, με paypal ή κάρτα απευθείας τρώω άκυρο ακόμα και στην μουσική!!!!! Βγάλε άκρη τώρα!


Όποιοι έκαναν αγορές όπως λες από banggood,amazon,κ.τ.λ.π για να μην λέμε ανακρίβειες ας το αποδείξουν ! Και όταν λέμε απόδειξη να δείξουν αποδεικτικό που να δείχνει την κάρτα που βάλανε...κ.τ.λ.π  Οχι απλά μια συναλλαγή που θα μπορούσε να γίνει με διάφορες συνθήκες !

Γιατί αν το θέτουμε έτσι και εγώ έχω κάνει συναλλαγές στο εξωτερικό....Σύνολο 500 Ευρώ !

Ο άλλος σήμερα έλεγε εδώ ότι μέσα από το VIVA Payments έκανε συναλλαγή με το εξωτερικό ! Μόνο που δεν ήξερε τον τρόπο αλλά γιατί την έκανε κάποιος άλλος που θα τον ρώταγε ...και επίσημα γραπτώς σε ερώτημα μου η Viva μου απάντησε ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνουν συναλλαγές στον εξωτερικό με το Viva Payments λόγω CC...Άρα μπούρδες έλεγε ο άλλος !

----------


## jap

Off Topic


		Μεγάλη μπαρούφα πάντως, ποιος το είπε, να τον βάλουμε στα epic. Δεν υπάρχουν επιχειρήσεις εξωτερικού (ούτε και πολλές εσωτερικού βέβαια) που να δέχονται viva payments.

----------


## DVader

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μεγάλη μπαρούφα πάντως, ποιος το είπε, να τον βάλουμε στα epic. Δεν υπάρχουν επιχειρήσεις εξωτερικού (ούτε και πολλές εσωτερικού βέβαια) που να δέχονται viva payments.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι μπαρούφα μεγάλη ! Δεν ξέρω πως το εννοούσε και ακόμη περιμένω αποδείξεις !
Για να δούμε !

----------


## Nikiforos

δε νομίζω πως υπάρχει λόγος κάποιος να πει ψέματα για ποιον λόγο; αν ήθελα να αγορασω κάτι θα δοκιμαζα αλλά δεν θέλω να δίνω νούμερο πιστωτικης μου σε ότι σελίδα να είναι και δεν την ξέρω αλλά και δεν την εμπιστευομαι για να αγοράσω από εκεί. Πάντως επειδή για τις σελίδες που είπα το είπαν και αλλά άτομα ίσως είναι αλήθεια. Το forum που τα λένε είναι το myphone.gr αν θέλετε δείτε εκεί. Αποδείξεις οι άλλοι όντως δεν έδειξαν αλλά κανείς δεν ζήτησε κιόλας. Τελικά ξέρουμε αν οι google gift cards γίνονται αποδεκτές; έχω άτομο να μου βρει από μαγαζιά στο Mall μην πάρω τσαμπα! θέλω να πάρω βιβλία και εφαρμογές....εδώ υπάρχει και το aptoide βέβαια....μπορώ να στείλω email στην φίλη μου την Google να ρωτησω γιατί δεν γίνονται αποδεκτές αγορές εφαρμογών και βιβλίων ενώ για μουσική γίνονται; Μιλάω πάντα μέσω google wallet γιατί για paypal ούτε μουσική!

----------


## Banditgr

Παιδιά πολύ το κουράζετε. Ο φίλος *netblues* εδώ, έχει δώσει την πιο σωστή απάντηση. Δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς το μηχανισμό που δουλεύει η Visa και η Mastercard αλλά αυτό που μπορώ να σας πω με βεβαιότητα (όντας εργαζόμενος σε σύστημα πληρωμών συστημικής τράπεζας), είναι ότι πληρωμές μέσω τραπεζικών εμβασμάτων ή που οδηγούν στην έκδοση εμβάσματος είναι (αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε) στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, προβληματικές. Ο λόγος είναι τεχνικός και έχει να κάνει με την αιτία της πληρωμής η οποία δεν μπορεί να τυποποιηθεί 100%. Με απλά λόγια δεν υπάρχει αυτόματο σύστημα που μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει *γιατί* εκδίδεται ένα generic μήνυμα πληρωμής, σχετικό πεδίο υπάρχει αλλά ο καθένας μπορεί να γράψει σε αυτό ότι θέλει, οπότε μοιραία το μήνυμα θα καταλήξει σε χειριστή για να δοθεί ή όχι έγκριση, κοινώς καλά κρασιά. Βεβαίως υπάρχουν workarounds αλλά και συστήματα που δέχονται άλλου είδους inputs (πχ διαταγή πληρωμής). Αυτό που έχω δει εγώ προς το παρόν να γίνεται είναι ακριβώς αυτό που λέει ο netblues, δηλαδή ότι λόγω ασαφών προδιαγραφών από άτομα που ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με πληρωμές (για να μη πω γενικότερα με το χρηματοπιστωτικό σύστημα), κάθε τράπεζα χειρίζεται το θέμα όπως μπορεί καλύτερα και κάτι που δουλεύει σήμερα δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο αν θα δουλεύει μια άλλη χρονική στιγμή.

----------


## DVader

> δε νομίζω πως υπάρχει λόγος κάποιος να πει ψέματα για ποιον λόγο; αν ήθελα να αγορασω κάτι θα δοκιμαζα αλλά δεν θέλω να δίνω νούμερο πιστωτικης μου σε ότι σελίδα να είναι και δεν την ξέρω αλλά και δεν την εμπιστευομαι για να αγοράσω από εκεί. Πάντως επειδή για τις σελίδες που είπα το είπαν και αλλά άτομα ίσως είναι αλήθεια. Το forum που τα λένε είναι το myphone.gr αν θέλετε δείτε εκεί. Αποδείξεις οι άλλοι όντως δεν έδειξαν αλλά κανείς δεν ζήτησε κιόλας. Τελικά ξέρουμε αν οι google gift cards γίνονται αποδεκτές; έχω άτομο να μου βρει από μαγαζιά στο Mall μην πάρω τσαμπα! θέλω να πάρω βιβλία και εφαρμογές....εδώ υπάρχει και το aptoide βέβαια....μπορώ να στείλω email στην φίλη μου την Google να ρωτησω γιατί δεν γίνονται αποδεκτές αγορές εφαρμογών και βιβλίων ενώ για μουσική γίνονται; Μιλάω πάντα μέσω google wallet γιατί για paypal ούτε μουσική!


Ξέρεις γιατί ζητάω αποδείεξεις ...Εχω ακούσει ότι ναναι πράγματα από πολύ αξιόπιστα άτομα και πλέον δεν πιστεύω τίποτα...εύκολα ! Δεν ζητάω αριθμό κάρτας... αλλά στην απόδειξη πάνω πρέπει λέει κάτι π.χ Greek Alpha Prepaid ! Κάτι που να λέει ότι πρόκειται για * ελληνική προπληρωμένη*

Διάβασε ποιό πριν τι είπα για την Viva και κατάλαβε ...Για να το παίξει κάποιος κάτι λέει ότι ναναι και εσείς απλά παλεύεις ...
Μην χαλάς λεφτά άσκοπα δοκιμάζοντας ! Γιατί όντως αυτό που σήμερα δουλεύει αύριο μπορεί όχι !

----------


## nnn

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...31#post5749731

και αν δεν με πιστεύεις πας για μπάνιο  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Gianniskriti

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος (βέβαια το θεωρώ απίθανο) αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα παίρνοντας μία prepaid από υποκατάστημα τράπεζας του εξωτερικού στην Ελλάδα για κάποιο μικρό ποσό π.χ. HSBC 500 euro να μπορείς να κάνεις αγορές μέσω paypal ; Επίσης ξέρετε στις χώρες της ΕΕ σε γενικές γραμμές ποια είναι η διαδικασία για να πάρεις μία prepaid εκτός του να είσαι φυσικά παρών στην συγκεκριμένη χώρα ; Μάλλον πρέπει να ανοιχτεί νέο post για αυτό. Η ιστορία με τα CC πραγματικα δεν ξέρουμε πόσο θα κρατήσει και τ*ελικά ίσως είναι προτιμότερο να πας κάπου πχ Αγγλία ή Ιταλία με 150 ευρω εισητήριο και διαμονή για 2 ημέρες και να πάρεις μία prepaid παρά να περιμένεις τις αποφάσεις του υπουργείου Οικονομικών*. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.


Φιλε μου, χωρις παρεξηγηση, το εννοεις κυριολεκτικα ή σου βγηκε αυθορμητα;
Τι άλλο θα ακουσουμε θεε μου.
Αν ειναι θεμα ζωης και θανατου η αγορα που θες να κανεις κανε αιτημα στην Τραπεζα σου για να σου εγκρινουν εμβασμα

----------


## DVader

> Φιλε μου, χωρις παρεξηγηση, το εννοεις κυριολεκτικα ή σου βγηκε αυθορμητα;
> Τι άλλο θα ακουσουμε θεε μου.
> Αν ειναι θεμα ζωης και θανατου η αγορα που θες να κανεις κανε αιτημα στην Τραπεζα σου για να σου εγκρινουν εμβασμα


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :One thumb up: 

Πάντως επειδή το σκέφτηκα και εγώ για την δουλειά δεν συμφέρει ..με την καμία !

----------


## phantom77

> Αν ειναι θεμα ζωης και θανατου η αγορα που θες να κανεις κανε αιτημα στην Τραπεζα σου για να σου εγκρινουν εμβασμα


Δεν υπάρχουν μόνο θέματα ζωής ή θανάτου. Για μένα π.χ., η τωρινή κατάσταση είναι προσβολή της προσωπικότητας μου. Δεν είναι δυνατόν ο κάθε φελλός του Υπ. Οικ. να αποφασίζει τι μπορώ να αγοράσω και τι όχι. Αν φοβούνται τόσο πολύ την έξοδο κεφαλαίων*, ας βάλουν και στις διασυνοριακές συναλλαγές ένα όριο ανα κάρτα.


*Spoiler:*




*Αλήθεια, ισχύει ακόμα οτι μπορείς να πας ταξιδάκι στας Ευρώπας με €5.000 στη τσέπη;

----------


## DVader

> Δεν υπάρχουν μόνο θέματα ζωής ή θανάτου. Για μένα π.χ., η τωρινή κατάσταση είναι προσβολή της προσωπικότητας μου. Δεν είναι δυνατόν ο κάθε φελλός του Υπ. Οικ. να αποφασίζει τι μπορώ να αγοράσω και τι όχι. Αν φοβούνται τόσο πολύ την έξοδο κεφαλαίων*, ας βάλουν και στις διασυνοριακές συναλλαγές ένα όριο ανα κάρτα.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Αλήθεια, ισχύει ακόμα οτι μπορείς να πας ταξιδάκι στας Ευρώπας με €5.000 στη τσέπη;


1. Να σου υπενθυμίσω ότι τον φελλό το ψήφισες για να βρίσκετε εκεί που βρίσκετε και να αποφασίζει..Μπορεί να το ψήφισες εσύ προσωπικά το κόμμα του έχει την πλειοψηφία ! 
2. Βρισκόμαστε σε μια έκτακτη κατάσταση οπότε τα μέτρα αυτά είναι απαραίτητα....
3. Δεν υπερασπίζομαι την κυβέρνηση !



Off Topic



Το τρελό στην Ελλάδα ότι κανείς δεν αναγνωρίζει μια κυβέρνηση και όλο την βρίζουμε αλλά 6 μήνες πριν την ψηφίσαμε ! ..Συμπέρασμα είμαι τρελοί πανελλαδικός ! Αν και δεν είπες κάτι εσύ ευθαίος αυτό με έκανες να σκεφτώ !

----------


## Nikiforos

μόλις αγόρασα ολόκληρο album από google play και wallet με eurobank visa πιστωτική. Πριν είχα πάρει 2 κομμάτια μόνο. Πάλι με paypal αλλά και απευθείας νούμερο κάρτας δεν με αφησε. όπως δεν αφήνει με τπτ και εφαρμογές και βιβλία. παραθέτω το email της αποδειξης. Δεν έβαλα ποιο κάτω γιατί φαίνονται νούμερα της κάρτας μου. Οκ μπήκα με firefox και την σηκωσα.

----------


## peragialos

> Φιλε μου, χωρις παρεξηγηση, το εννοεις κυριολεκτικα ή σου βγηκε αυθορμητα;
> Τι άλλο θα ακουσουμε θεε μου.
> Αν ειναι θεμα ζωης και θανατου η αγορα που θες να κανεις κανε αιτημα στην Τραπεζα σου για να σου εγκρινουν εμβασμα


Αν πρέπει να αγοράζεις υλικά για την δουλειά σου αναλόγως της ζήτησης 2-3 φορές το μήνα και ξέρεις ότι οι πελάτες που θα χάσεις δεν θα έρθουν πάλι είναι θέμα ζωής τουλάχιστον.

----------


## netblues

Ωραια, σε πιστευουμε, αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει και πολλα τελικά.  Απο τη στιγμη που υπαρχει οριο ανα ημερα και ανα τραπεζα, οτι δουλευει σε σενα δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα δουλεψει σε μενα.
Αυτο κανει το ολο συστημα σχεδον αχρηστο.
α. Οτιδηποτε απαιτει πληρωμη ΜΕΤΑ την αγορα ειναι προβληματικο. Και αν ΔΕΝ εγκριθει η πληρωμη τι κανουμε οεο? (πχ aliexpress, )
β. Το ebay/paypal δεν ειναι ακριβως μικρομαγαζο και ουτε αγοραζουν ολοι gadgetakia, καθε αλλο.
γ. Οτιδηποτε απαιτει συνδιασμο αγορων ειναι θεμα. Πχ. αγοραζω το εισιτηριο του αεροπλανου, μετα θελω τραινο και μετα ξενοδοχειο.
Πως ξερω οτι θα καταφερω να κλεισω και τα τρια? Και αν δεν, τι κανω? Ακυρωσεις? Με τι κοστος, και πως?

Οσο δεν μπαινει εβδομαδιαιο η μηνιαιο οριο αγορων, οπως ακριβως και με τις αναληψεις, το ολο θεμα παραμενει προβληματικό.

Προς το παρον καποιος ηλιθιος  θεωρει οτι μπορει να ορισει κατηγοριες αγορων που επιτρεπονται ως λυση.

----------


## phantom77

> 1. Να σου υπενθυμίσω ότι τον φελλό το ψήφισες για να βρίσκετε εκεί που βρίσκετε και να αποφασίζει..Μπορεί να το ψήφισες εσύ προσωπικά το κόμμα του έχει την πλειοψηφία ! 
> 2. Βρισκόμαστε σε μια έκτακτη κατάσταση οπότε τα μέτρα αυτά είναι απαραίτητα....
> 3. Δεν υπερασπίζομαι την κυβέρνηση !


1. Όχι, δεν τον ψήφισα. Και πιστεύω πως πολλοί ψηφοφόροι (όσοι δεν τυφλώνονται τουλάχιστον) χτυπάνε το κεφάλι τους τώρα με τα "παράλογα αλλα ελληνικά" που συμβαίνουν.
2. Και θα σωθούμε αν δεν αγοράσω εγώ ένα βιβλίο των €10 ή ο άλλος μια μητρική των €100. Εκτός αν νομίζουν οτι θα πέσουν τα λεφτά στην εγχώρια αγορά...

Είπαμε: το λογικό είναι να βάλεις όριο συναλλαγών *ανά κάρτα*, αν δεν θέλεις να φύγουν λεφτά έξω. Το μόνο εύκολο.
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι ερασιτεχνισμοί και ανοησίες.

----------


## DVader

> μόλις αγόρασα ολόκληρο album από google play και wallet με eurobank visa πιστωτική. Πριν είχα πάρει 2 κομμάτια μόνο. Πάλι με paypal αλλά και απευθείας νούμερο κάρτας δεν με αφησε. όπως δεν αφήνει με τπτ και εφαρμογές και βιβλία. παραθέτω το email της αποδειξης. Δεν έβαλα ποιο κάτω γιατί φαίνονται νούμερα της κάρτας μου. Οκ μπήκα με firefox και την σηκωσα.


Είπες ότι με paypal δεν σε άφησε ..? Κανονικά θα έπρεπε γιατί εμπίπτει στις συναλλαγές που επιτρέπετε ..Μουσικό περιεχόμενο... 

Παρατήρησα το εξής στις συναλλαγές που έχω κάνει ήδη παλιά στο τράπεζα μου με Paypal ! Ενώ η βασική αιτία είναι Συναλλαγές με χρεωστική κάρτα όταν μπείς μέσα στην κίνηση στην περιγραφή έχει λέει Paypaleshoptade ... Μπορεί να μπερδεύονται τα τραπεζικά συστήματα τελικά και να απαγορεύουν πράγματα που δεν πρέπει όπως και να επιτρέπουν πράγματα που δεν πρέπει ! Μην ξεχνάμε ότι έχουν φτιαχτεί πολύ γρήγορα οπότε οι δοκιμές είναι ανύπαρκτες ! 

Θα έλεγα λοιπόν κάπως με την βοήθεια των mods να μαζέψουμε αυτά που βρίσκουμε και κάπως αν θέλετε να τα στείλουμε οργανωμένα όμως να τα δουν και να ζητήσουμε απαντήσεις .... ή να τα φτιάξουν ...αν τράπεζα οκ ..? 

Πάντως βλέποντας το πως στέλνει το Paypal τις συναλλαγές θα έλεγα ότι μου έρχονται ιδέες για το πως θα μπορούσε ο κώδικας να ξεχωρίζει τις συναλλαγές ...

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδιά πολύ το κουράζετε. Ο φίλος *netblues* εδώ, έχει δώσει την πιο σωστή απάντηση. Δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς το μηχανισμό που δουλεύει η Visa και η Mastercard αλλά αυτό που μπορώ να σας πω με βεβαιότητα (όντας εργαζόμενος σε σύστημα πληρωμών συστημικής τράπεζας), είναι ότι πληρωμές μέσω τραπεζικών εμβασμάτων ή που οδηγούν στην έκδοση εμβάσματος είναι (αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε) στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, προβληματικές. Ο λόγος είναι τεχνικός και έχει να κάνει με την αιτία της πληρωμής η οποία δεν μπορεί να τυποποιηθεί 100%. Με απλά λόγια δεν υπάρχει αυτόματο σύστημα που μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει *γιατί* εκδίδεται ένα generic μήνυμα πληρωμής, σχετικό πεδίο υπάρχει αλλά ο καθένας μπορεί να γράψει σε αυτό ότι θέλει, οπότε μοιραία το μήνυμα θα καταλήξει σε χειριστή για να δοθεί ή όχι έγκριση, κοινώς καλά κρασιά. Βεβαίως υπάρχουν workarounds αλλά και συστήματα που δέχονται άλλου είδους inputs (πχ διαταγή πληρωμής). Αυτό που έχω δει εγώ προς το παρόν να γίνεται είναι ακριβώς αυτό που λέει ο netblues, δηλαδή ότι λόγω ασαφών προδιαγραφών από άτομα που ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με πληρωμές (για να μη πω γενικότερα με το χρηματοπιστωτικό σύστημα), κάθε τράπεζα χειρίζεται το θέμα όπως μπορεί καλύτερα και κάτι που δουλεύει σήμερα δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο αν θα δουλεύει μια άλλη χρονική στιγμή.


Οι αγορές που γίνονται με Paypal δεν έχουν περιγραφές που τις βάζεις με το χέρι ! Αυτόματα μπαίνουν από το Paypal ! Βέβαια δεν ξέρω πόσο 100% ίδιο είναι αυτό που στέλνει σαν περιγραφή σαν τύπος εννοώ για να μπορέσει κάποιος να το επεξεργαστεί !

Γενικά το θέμα με τις κατηγορίες ...είναι εντελώς υποκειμενικό και ναι θα έλεγα και εγώ βλακώδες !

Δεν έχει νόημα ....

----------


## sdikr

> Είπες ότι με paypal δεν σε άφησε ..? Κανονικά θα έπρεπε γιατί εμπίπτει στις συναλλαγές που επιτρέπετε ..Μουσικό περιεχόμενο... 
> 
> Παρατήρησα το εξής στις συναλλαγές που έχω κάνει ήδη παλιά στο τράπεζα μου με Paypal ! Ενώ η βασική αιτία είναι Συναλλαγές με χρεωστική κάρτα όταν μπείς μέσα στην κίνηση στην περιγραφή έχει λέει Paypaleshoptade ... Μπορεί να μπερδεύονται τα τραπεζικά συστήματα τελικά και να απαγορεύουν πράγματα που δεν πρέπει όπως και να επιτρέπουν πράγματα που δεν πρέπει ! Μην ξεχνάμε ότι έχουν φτιαχτεί πολύ γρήγορα οπότε οι δοκιμές είναι ανύπαρκτες ! 
> 
> Θα έλεγα λοιπόν κάπως με την βοήθεια των mods να μαζέψουμε αυτά που βρίσκουμε και κάπως αν θέλετε να τα στείλουμε οργανωμένα όμως να τα δουν και να ζητήσουμε απαντήσεις .... ή να τα φτιάξουν ...αν τράπεζα οκ ..? 
> 
> Πάντως βλέποντας το πως στέλνει το Paypal τις συναλλαγές θα έλεγα ότι μου έρχονται ιδέες για το πως θα μπορούσε ο κώδικας να ξεχωρίζει τις συναλλαγές ...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Στο Paypal στην περιγραφή δεν βάζει κάτι παραπάνω απο το όνομα αυτού που έχει τον λογαριασμό (που δέχεται τα χρήματα)

----------


## DVader

> 1. Όχι, δεν τον ψήφισα. Και πιστεύω πως πολλοί ψηφοφόροι (όσοι δεν τυφλώνονται τουλάχιστον) χτυπάνε το κεφάλι τους τώρα με τα "παράλογα αλλα ελληνικά" που συμβαίνουν.
> 2. Και θα σωθούμε αν δεν αγοράσω εγώ ένα βιβλίο των €10 ή ο άλλος μια μητρική των €100. Εκτός αν νομίζουν οτι θα πέσουν τα λεφτά στην εγχώρια αγορά...
> 
> Είπαμε: το λογικό είναι να βάλεις όριο συναλλαγών *ανά κάρτα*, αν δεν θέλεις να φύγουν λεφτά έξω. Το μόνο εύκολο.
> Τα υπόλοιπα είναι ερασιτεχνισμοί και ανοησίες.




Off Topic


		Το θέμα είναι σε ενδεχόμενες εκλογές τις θα βγάλει η κάλπη και ο κόσμος να βλέπει αυτές τις ηλιθιότητες από ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν ιδέα τι κάνουν ! Να δεις που η Βαλαβάνη το σκέφτηκε πριν παραιτηθεί !
	



Πιστεύω απλά το είπε κάποιος βλάκας και απλά δεν ρωτήσανε μηχανογράφο !

- - - Updated - - -




> Στο Paypal στην περιγραφή δεν βάζει κάτι παραπάνω απο το όνομα αυτού που έχει τον λογαριασμό (που δέχεται τα χρήματα)


PAYPAL ESET Cyprus xxxxxxx (έχει και κάποιους αριθμούς μετά)

Copy paste το έκανα από την τράπεζα !

Το θέμα για μένα δεν είναι τι είδους πληροφορία είναι αυτό αλλά κατά πόσον είναι στάνταρτ αυτό που στέλνει και δεν στέλνει ότι θέλει κάθε φορά !

Όπως και να έχει τεχνικά είναι πολύ χαζό.... Δεν μπορείς να στηριχτείς 100% σε αυτό ! Πάντως δεν με παραξενεύει σε πολλές εφαρμογές έχω δει κάτι τέτοια ....σαν επεξεργασία το λέω...  :ROFL:

----------


## Nikiforos

από google wallet γιατί δεν αφήνει να παρω εφαρμογές και βιβλία; και αυτά είναι στις επιτρεπόμενες συναλλαγές! να τους στείλω email;

----------


## DVader

Στον Paypal λογαριασμό μου έχω την κάρτα μου της Πειραιώς την προπληρωμένη ... Αν κάποιος μου στείλει λεφτά στο Paypal account μου αυτά θα μείνουν σαν balacne ή θα πάνε στην κάρτα ? Γενικά πως το κανονίζω αυτό ?

----------


## atrias

αν σου στείλουν λεφτά στο paypal αυτά θα μείνουν στο paypal

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, δεν έχουμε πει όμως ότι για να μας στείλουν στο paypal και να μείνουν εκεί πρέπει ο άλλος να το κάνει από balance; κάνω λάθος; επίσης πάνε εκεί αν πχ πουλησουμε κάτι στο ebay. Γιατί αμανηταν έτσι θα έβαζαν όλοι φιλαράκια τους να τους στείλουν και θα τους έδιναν μετρητά στο χέρι! Εξάλλου είδα αγγελίες να δίνεται balance για μετρητά χωρίς κόστος μόνο για εξυπηρέτηση, φυσικά αμέσως τα έδωσαν δεν προλαβα τίποτα!

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> καλημερα, δεν έχουμε πει όμως ότι για να μας στείλουν στο paypal και να μείνουν εκεί πρέπει ο άλλος να το κάνει από balance; κάνω λάθος; επίσης πάνε εκεί αν πχ πουλησουμε κάτι στο ebay. Γιατί αμανηταν έτσι θα έβαζαν όλοι φιλαράκια τους να τους στείλουν και θα τους έδιναν μετρητά στο χέρι! Εξάλλου είδα αγγελίες να δίνεται balance για μετρητά χωρίς κόστος μόνο για εξυπηρέτηση, φυσικά αμέσως τα έδωσαν δεν προλαβα τίποτα!


Λάθος αυτό που λες.
Δεν έχει σημασία από που τα στέλνεις.
Μια χαρά έστειλα μέσω κάρτας σε άλλον και πήγαν στο balance του .

----------


## spartak

> Στον Paypal λογαριασμό μου έχω την κάρτα μου της Πειραιώς την προπληρωμένη ... Αν κάποιος μου στείλει λεφτά στο Paypal account μου αυτά θα μείνουν σαν balacne ή θα πάνε στην κάρτα ? Γενικά πως το κανονίζω αυτό ?


Αν σου στείλουν χρήματα (π.χ. με μεταφορά απο πιστωτική κάρτα εξωτερικού είτε με άλλο τρόπο) αυτα θα πάνε στο Balance και θα μπορείς να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις κανονικά

Για να τα ξεμπερδέψουμε λίγο τα πράγματα:

*Για το Paypal:*

Δε δουλεύει γιατι προφανώς δε μπορεί να φανεί σε ποιον γίνεται η μεταφορά, αν δηλαδή είναι για επιτρεπτές συναλλαγές. Γιαυτο και δε μπορει να γίνει προσθήκη νέας κάρτας Ελληνικής γιατί η τράπεζα δε δέχεται τη χρεωση 1,5 ευρω που κάνει το Paypal στην αρχή. Αρα προς το παρον δεν παίζει. Επαναλαμβάνω το paypal δε μπλοκάρει τίποτα. Προσπαθεί να χρεώσει την ελληνική κάρτα και η τράπεζα δεν αφήνει λόγω ΠΝΠ

Για τις συναλλαγές με εξωτερικό. Υπάρχουν 2 ζητήματα

1)* Επιτρεπομενο ημερήσιο όριο ανα τράπεζα*. Αυτο είναι πολύ χαμηλό. Λόγω αυτου δε μπορει να δοθεί σε κάθε κάτοχο κάρτας ημερήσιο όριο αγορών, γιατι οι χρήστες είναι τόσο πολλοι που θα κατέληγε ο καθένας να έχει κάτω απο 1 ευρω τη μέρα! Οπότε βάζουν περιορισμό υπηρεσιών που μπορείς να αγοράσεις απο εξωτερικό και με το όριο πάλι να υπάρχει. 

2)* Επιχειρήσεις που επιτρέπονται*. Αυτες ορίζονται ρητά στην ΠΝΠ. Αν κάποιος δε μπορεί να κάνει μια αγορά με κάποια από αυτές συνήθως σημαίνει ότι έχει εξαντληθεί το ημερήσιο όριο της τράπεζας. Υπάρχουν αρκετές (αξιόπιστες) αναφορές για αγορές πέρα από τις ρητά αναφερόμενες. Αυτό το έχω καταφέρει και εγω 2 φορές με πιστωτική Πειραιώς. Ενω με άλλων τραπεζών κάρτες δεν περνά! Αυτο σημαίνει ότι η Πειραιώς έχει ορίσει κάποια sites ως επιτρεπόμενα ενώ οι άλλες τράπεζες όχι. Προσπαθώ να πω ότι το σύστημα είναι πολύπλοκο και υπάρχουν προβλήματα λόγω των περιορισμών και να δώσω κάποιες ερμηνείες για αυτα τα προβλήματα

----------


## teodgeor

Μην το παρετε για διαφημιση δεν εχω καμια σχεση απλα το χρησιμοποιω.Eνας τροπος για να μαζεψετε σιγα σιγα χρηματα στο balance στο paypal. Οσοι δεν το γνωριζουν

http://www.pockee.com/
και η επιστροφη χρηματων που δικαιουσε απο τα κουπονια μπορεις να επιλεξεις να σου βαλουν τα χρηματα στο balance που εχει ο καθενας στο paypal.

----------


## DVader

> Μην το παρετε για διαφημιση δεν εχω καμια σχεση απλα το χρησιμοποιω.Eνας τροπος για να μαζεψετε σιγα σιγα χρηματα στο balance στο paypal. Οσοι δεν το γνωριζουν
> 
> http://www.pockee.com/
> και η επιστροφη χρηματων που δικαιουσε απο τα κουπονια μπορεις να επιλεξεις να σου βαλουν τα χρηματα στο balance που εχει ο καθενας στο paypal.


Εγώ πάντως ψωνίζω στα AB που δεν έχει ! :Embarassed:

----------


## teodgeor

Και εγω ΑΒ ψωνιζω μονο τα κουπονια τα παιρνω απο αλλα supermarket που συμμετεχουν και συνηθως οταν εχουν προσφορες στα ειδη αυτα περνεις και δευτερη εκπτωση, ειναι καλο. Εγω σε 5 μηνες που το εχω , εχω μαζεψει 110 ευρω.

----------


## sdikr

> Μην το παρετε για διαφημιση δεν εχω καμια σχεση απλα το χρησιμοποιω.Eνας τροπος για να μαζεψετε σιγα σιγα χρηματα στο balance στο paypal. Οσοι δεν το γνωριζουν
> 
> http://www.pockee.com/
> και η επιστροφη χρηματων που δικαιουσε απο τα κουπονια μπορεις να επιλεξεις να σου βαλουν τα χρηματα στο balance που εχει ο καθενας στο paypal.


Σε ευχαριστώ, άσχετα με το paypal ακούγεται καλό!




> Εγώ πάντως ψωνίζω στα AB που δεν έχει !


Λύσεις υπάρχουν, αλλάζεις super

----------


## GrandGamer

> Μην το παρετε για διαφημιση δεν εχω καμια σχεση απλα το χρησιμοποιω.Eνας τροπος για να μαζεψετε σιγα σιγα χρηματα στο balance στο paypal. Οσοι δεν το γνωριζουν
> 
> http://www.pockee.com/
> και η επιστροφη χρηματων που δικαιουσε απο τα κουπονια μπορεις να επιλεξεις να σου βαλουν τα χρηματα στο balance που εχει ο καθενας στο paypal.


Και αναρωτιόμουν τι ήταν αυτό πάνω στην απόδειξη του supermarket. Καλό φένεται.

----------


## mrsaccess

Το pockee όντως δουλεύει αλλά συνήθως έχει κουπόνια σε αδιάφορα προϊόντα. Χάθηκε να τα έχει όλα στις μπύρες;  :Razz:

----------


## DVader

> Σε ευχαριστώ, άσχετα με το paypal ακούγεται καλό!
> 
> 
> 
> Λύσεις υπάρχουν, αλλάζεις super


Έλα μωρέ πλάκα έκανα ! Σωστός είσαι !  :ROFL:  :One thumb up:

----------


## teodgeor

> Μην το παρετε για διαφημιση δεν εχω καμια σχεση απλα το χρησιμοποιω.Eνας τροπος για να μαζεψετε σιγα σιγα χρηματα στο balance στο paypal. Οσοι δεν το γνωριζουν
> 
> http://www.pockee.com/
> και η επιστροφη χρηματων που δικαιουσε απο τα κουπονια μπορεις να επιλεξεις να σου βαλουν τα χρηματα στο balance που εχει ο καθενας στο paypal.


Ξεχασα να πω επισης οτι αυτην την περιοδο αν σας προτεινει καποιο παλιο μελος με την πρωτη χρησιμοποιηση και εξαργηρωση  κουπονιου περνεται 
σαν νεα εγγραφη  +5 ευρω και εσεις και το μελος που σας προτεινε :Smile:

----------


## elina_77

> Ξεχασα να πω επισης οτι αυτην την περιοδο αν σας προτεινει καποιο παλιο μελος με την πρωτη χρησιμοποιηση και εξαργηρωση  κουπονιου περνεται 
> σαν νεα εγγραφη  +5 ευρω και εσεις και το μελος που σας προτεινε


E πες το από την αρχή ότι ψαρεύεις πελατεία για να τσιμπήσεις 5ευρα...  :Laughing:

----------


## nkoumo

Μολις πηγα να αγορασω απο το ebay βιβλιο 15ευρώ , η πληρωμη ομως μεσω paypal δεν με άφησε. Εχουμε κανενα νεο ποτε και αν θα ξανανοιξει? Με πιστωτικη κατ ευθειαν λετε να γινει?

----------


## netblues

Τη Δευτερα.....



*Spoiler:*




			Παρουσια

----------


## nkoumo

> Μολις πηγα να αγορασω απο το ebay βιβλιο 15ευρώ , η πληρωμη ομως μεσω paypal δεν με άφησε. Εχουμε κανενα νεο ποτε και αν θα ξανανοιξει? Με πιστωτικη κατ ευθειαν λετε να γινει?


Μολις δοκιμασα και με πιστωτικη, ΤΙΠΟΤΑ !!! δεν μπορουμε τιποτα να αγορασουμε?

----------


## teodgeor

> E πες το από την αρχή ότι ψαρεύεις πελατεία για να τσιμπήσεις 5ευρα...


Ναι δεν με χαλαει αν θελει καποιος, περνει και αυτος ομως 5ευρο , εχω στειλει ειδη σε αρκετους δικους μου φιλους που δεν το χρησιμοποιουσαν . Δυσκολοι καιροι.... :Laughing:

----------


## elina_77

> Ναι δεν με χαλαει αν θελει καποιος, περνει και αυτος ομως 5ευρο , εχω στειλει ειδη σε αρκετους δικους μου φιλους που δεν το χρησιμοποιουσαν . Δυσκολοι καιροι....


Δηλαδή εγώ που γράφτηκα λίγο πριν το αναφέρεις δεν πιάνεται??

----------


## teodgeor

πρεπει να σου στειλω εγω mail , και να κανεις εγγραφη μετα

----------


## sdikr

> πρεπει να σου στειλω εγω mail , και να κανεις εγγραφη μετα


Θα έλεγα να μην το κάνεις, δεν επιτρέπεται απο τους όρους χρήσης

----------


## Nikiforos

sorry αλλά ο καθένας ή σε κάθε forum λένε άλλα και δεν βγάζουμε άκρη! αν πω σε φιλους που εχουν λογαριασμό paypal να μου στείλουν χρήματα και να τους τα δωσω στο χέρι εμένα θα πάνε στο balance; γιατί αλλοι αλλού λένε πρέπει να έχουν balance για να στείλουν! αλλιώς κιολας γιατί καποιοι έβαζαν αγγελιες;;;; Τι ισχύει τελικά;  αν αυτό τελικά γίνεται τότε μπορώ να αγοράζω από paypal;

----------


## elina_77

> πρεπει να σου στειλω εγω mail , και να κανεις εγγραφη μετα


Φτού πάει το 5€

----------


## DVader

> Μολις πηγα να αγορασω απο το ebay βιβλιο 15ευρώ , η πληρωμη ομως μεσω paypal δεν με άφησε. Εχουμε κανενα νεο ποτε και αν θα ξανανοιξει? Με πιστωτικη κατ ευθειαν λετε να γινει?


Δια της μυρίσεως των νυχιών λέω ότι θα ανοίξουν την Τετάρτη του Αη Γιάννη..  :Respekt: 


Δεν είναι πρόβλημα του PayPal λέμε ....Οι τράπεζες φταίνε γιατί δεν εγκρίνουν την συναλλαγή...Σου προτείνω να στείλεις email στον Τσακαλώτο ρωτώντας τον πότε θα κόψει τα cc !



Off Topic


		 Μα κανείς δεν διαβάζει το νήμα ποιο πριν ?  :Thinking:

----------


## teodgeor

> sorry αλλά ο καθένας ή σε κάθε forum λένε άλλα και δεν βγάζουμε άκρη! αν πω σε φιλους που εχουν λογαριασμό paypal να μου στείλουν χρήματα και να τους τα δωσω στο χέρι εμένα θα πάνε στο balance; γιατί αλλοι λένε πρέπει να έχουν balance για να στείλουν! αλλιώς κιολας γιατί καποιοι έβαζαν αγγελιες;;;; αν αυτό τελικά γίνεται τότε μπορώ να αγοράζω από paypal;



Το εχουμε πει πολλες φορες αν εχεις balance αγοραζεις κανονικα και ναι μπορει καποιος που εχει balance να σου στειλει χρηματα θα πανε στο balance

----------


## phantom77

> http://www.pockee.com/
> και η επιστροφη χρηματων που δικαιουσε απο τα κουπονια μπορεις να επιλεξεις να σου βαλουν τα χρηματα στο balance που εχει ο καθενας στο paypal.


Πολύ καλό αλλα έχω μια απορία: με τα CC σε ισχύ, πως στέλνουν τα λεφτά στο PP; Απ' όσο ξέρω, είναι ελληνική πατέντα. Σίγουρα δουλεύει το σύστημα;

----------


## mrsaccess

> Πολύ καλό αλλα έχω μια απορία: με τα CC σε ισχύ, πως στέλνουν τα λεφτά στο PP; Απ' όσο ξέρω, είναι ελληνική πατέντα. Σίγουρα δουλεύει το σύστημα;


Μου είχαν στείλει χρήματα στο balance κατά την 2η ή την 3η εβδομάδα των CC.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Nikiforos
> 
> 
> sorry αλλά ο καθένας ή σε κάθε forum λένε άλλα και δεν βγάζουμε άκρη! αν πω σε φιλους που εχουν λογαριασμό paypal να μου στείλουν χρήματα και να τους τα δωσω στο χέρι εμένα θα πάνε στο balance; γιατί αλλοι λένε πρέπει να έχουν balance για να στείλουν! αλλιώς κιολας γιατί καποιοι έβαζαν αγγελιες;;;; αν αυτό τελικά γίνεται τότε μπορώ να αγοράζω από paypal;
> 
> 
> 
> Το εχουμε πει πολλες φορες αν εχεις balance αγοραζεις κανονικα και ναι μπορει καποιος που εχει balance να σου στειλει χρηματα θα πανε στο balance


Αρα δίκιο έχω!!!!!! Στο φίλο Rastaviper πες τα..  Γιαυτό λέω αν ήταν έτσι όλοι θα έβαζαν σε άλλους και θα γινόταν χαμός!!!

----------


## sdikr

> Είπαμε αγορές τέλος με κάρτα ελλινική ! Και όποιος λέει το αντίθετο ας μου φέρει αποδεικτικό αγοράς με Paypal που να λέει για κάρτα και να λέει και ποια κάρτα είναι για να δούμε ότι είναι ελλινική και όχι τύπου Alpha που μπορεί να έχει εκδοθεί και στο εξωτερικό  ! Ελληνική λέμε  !



Μπορεί να διάβασε το παραπάνω

----------


## phantom77

> Μου είχαν στείλει χρήματα στο balance κατά την 2η ή την 3η εβδομάδα των CC.


ΟΚ, πάω για ψώνια αύριο και βλέπουμε  :Smile:

----------


## teodgeor

Δεν εχει  επηρεαστει δουλευει κανονικα και παιρνεις τα λεφτα σε μια εβδομαδα μετα απο καθε χρηση της εφαρμογης

----------


## spartak

> Πολύ καλό αλλα έχω μια απορία: με τα CC σε ισχύ, πως στέλνουν τα λεφτά στο PP; Απ' όσο ξέρω, είναι ελληνική πατέντα. Σίγουρα δουλεύει το σύστημα;


Προφανώς τα χρήματα απο το Pockee μπαίνουν απο λογαριασμό του εξωτερικού γιαυτό πάνε στο paypal. Είτε απο κάποιο λογαριασμό που έχει ήδη Balance

----------


## DVader

> Προφανώς τα χρήματα απο το Pockee μπαίνουν απο λογαριασμό του εξωτερικού γιαυτό πάνε στο paypal. Είτε απο κάποιο λογαριασμό που έχει ήδη Balance


E..Πόσο balance..να έχει ..Μάλλον το 1ο με το εξωτερικό 1

----------


## blade_

υπομονη,συντομα θα αλλαξει το πραμα..

----------


## psytransas

> υπομονη,συντομα θα αλλαξει το πραμα..


Αντε να δουμε... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## DVader

> Αντε να δουμε...


Έκανα την 1η μου συναλλαγή στο εξωτερικό ....με cc !!!! Είμαι χαρούμενος ....  :Cool: 
Ε μην με ρωτήσετε πως ...ξέρετε !

----------


## nnn

> Έκανα την 1η μου συναλλαγή στο εξωτερικό ....με cc !!!! Είμαι χαρούμενος .... 
> Ε μην με ρωτήσετε πως ...ξέρετε !


Συναλλαγές με το εξωτερικό πότε ?????
 :Razz: 

Δεν ξέρουμε, για πες  :Laughing:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Αρα δίκιο έχω!!!!!! Στο φίλο Rastaviper πες τα..  Γιαυτό λέω αν ήταν έτσι όλοι θα έβαζαν σε άλλους και θα γινόταν χαμός!!!


Τι να μου πει;
Έχω πει τόσες φορές ότι την μεταφορά την έκανα από λογαριασμό εξωτερικού σε ελληνικό λογαριασμό φίλου.
Αν κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι γράφουμε εδώ, τσάμπα τα γράφουμε και τα συζητάμε.

----------


## DVader

> Συναλλαγές με το εξωτερικό πότε ?????
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρουμε, για πες


Με μεταφορά από εξωτερικό με αύξηση balance !  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Με μεταφορά από εξωτερικό με αύξηση balance !


Εσείς οι λεφτάδες με τους offshore λογαριασμούς μας φαλιρίσατε  :Evil:   :Razz: 

Συναλλαγές με το εξωτερικό πότε ?????
 :Razz:

----------


## DVader

> Εσείς οι λεφτάδες με τους offshore λογαριασμούς μας φαλιρίσατε  
> 
> Συναλλαγές με το εξωτερικό πότε ?????


Δεν έχω offshoreου λογαριασμό ! Πούλησα κάτι στο Ebay σήμερα και μου ήρθαν λεφτά σαν balance ! Και τώρα στην πείνα !

- - - Updated - - -

Πήγα να αγοράσω με απευθείας κάρτα πειραιώς τα Windows 10 και έφαγα πόρτα ! Τι εφαρμογές μου λέει μετά και κουραφέξαλα !

- - - Updated - - -

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Nikiforos
> 
> 
> Αρα δίκιο έχω!!!!!! Στο φίλο Rastaviper πες τα..  Γιαυτό λέω αν ήταν έτσι όλοι θα έβαζαν σε άλλους και θα γινόταν χαμός!!!
> 
> 
> Τι να μου πει;
> Έχω πει τόσες φορές ότι την μεταφορά την έκανα από λογαριασμό εξωτερικού σε ελληνικό λογαριασμό φίλου.
> Αν κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι γράφουμε εδώ, τσάμπα τα γράφουμε και τα συζητάμε.


Σορρυ αλλά εμένα όταν μου ειπες δεν ανεφερες από λογαριασμό εξωτερικού!!!!! Για δες τι μου ειχες πει, αυτό που λες το ξέρουμε από την αρχή!!! Btw μόλις αγόρασα και βιβλίο από google wallet at last!!!!

----------


## DVader

> Σορρυ αλλά εμένα όταν μου ειπες δεν ανεφερες από λογαριασμό εξωτερικού!!!!! Για δες τι μου ειχες πει, αυτό που λες το ξέρουμε από την αρχή!!! Btw μόλις αγόρασα και βιβλίο από google wallet at last!!!!


 :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## solidsnakegr

Μπέρδεμα η φάση.Από χτες έχω καταφέρει να πάρω avast premium από Google play και παιχνίδι στο PlayStation store με κάρτα eurobank.Επίσης συνδρομή στο Google music.οποιαδήποτε άλλη εφαρμογή δοκίμασα έφαγα πορτα στο Google play.PayPal τίποτα και πουθενά.και η paysafe MasterCard πάει άδικα όσο δε βγάζουν pins Ελλάδα.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Με μεταφορά από εξωτερικό με αύξηση balance !


εμένα ότι λεφτά πάνε στο PP τα στέλνει με τη 1 στο λογαριασμό της τράπεζας. πως το κάνετε να μένουν μέσα στο PP;

----------


## atrias

δε γίνεται να σβήσεις το λογαριασμό τραπέζης από το paypal?

----------


## raspoutiv

> δε γίνεται να σβήσεις το λογαριασμό τραπέζης από το paypal?


φαντάζομαι γίνεται χωρίς πρόβλημα αλλά μετά δε θα μπορείς να τον ξανασυνδέσεις. τουλάχιστον όσο έχουμε cc

----------


## spartak

> εμένα ότι λεφτά πάνε στο PP τα στέλνει με τη 1 στο λογαριασμό της τράπεζας. πως το κάνετε να μένουν μέσα στο PP;


Τα χρήματα επιστρέφονται στην πηγη από την οποία προήλθαν. Αν αγόρασες με κάρτα θα πάνε στην κάρτα. Αν αγόρασες από Balance θα πάνε στο Balance. Κάποιοι αποσύνδεσαν την κάρτα με την ελπίδα να πάνε στο Balance. Ομως το paypal τα επέστρεψε στην κάρτα!

----------


## DVader

Απλά να ενημερώσω ότι έγιναν αλλαγές στα C.C όσο αναφορά το θέμα με τους servers και διαφορά τέτοια και επιτρέπονται να τα πάρεις με χρήση προπληρωμένης κάρτας απευθείας και όχι μέσω  PayPal

Δείτε εδώ 

Το επιβεβαίωσα και με την τράπεζα ..Ισχύουν !

----------


## phantom77

> Απλά να ενημερώσω ότι έγιναν αλλαγές στα C.C όσο αναφορά το θέμα με τους servers και διαφορά τέτοια και επιτρέπονται να τα πάρεις με χρήση προπληρωμένης κάρτας απευθείας και όχι μέσω  PayPal
> 
> Δείτε εδώ 
> 
> Το επιβεβαίωσα και με την τράπεζα ..Ισχύουν !


Δεν βλέπω κάτι διαφορετικό απ' όσα ήξερα μέχρι τώρα. Οι ίδιες βλακείες είναι.

----------


## manicx

Οι ίδιες, γραμμένες με τρόπο ώστε να μπερδέψουν και να κάνουν τον κόσμο να νομίζει ότι κάτι άλλαξε.

----------


## DVader

> Δεν βλέπω κάτι διαφορετικό απ' όσα ήξερα μέχρι τώρα. Οι ίδιες βλακείες είναι.


Ναι στα περισσότερα..Απλά στις κατηγορίες συναλλαγών πρόσθεσαν servers,cloud,etc που μέχρι τώρα δεν μπορούσες να πληρώσεις ! Το ανέφερα γιατί πριν από μέρες κάποιος από εδώ μίλησε για ένα server που έχει στο εξωτερικό και πως θα τον πληρώσει και σκεφτόταν να κάνει μεταφορά στην Ελλάδα ...

----------


## phantom77

> Ναι στα περισσότερα..Απλά στις κατηγορίες συναλλαγών πρόσθεσαν servers,cloud,etc που μέχρι τώρα δεν μπορούσες να πληρώσεις ! Το ανέφερα γιατί πριν από μέρες κάποιος από εδώ μίλησε για ένα server που έχει στο εξωτερικό και πως θα τον πληρώσει και σκεφτόταν να κάνει μεταφορά στην Ελλάδα ...


Έχω την εντύπωση οτι τέτοιες συναλλαγές περνούσαν και πριν. Ίσως κάνω λάθος.

Το θέμα μου είναι οτι ακόμα δεν μπορώ να αγοράσω τα βιβλία που θέλω απο την Αγγλία (καλά, για PayPal ούτε λόγος). Έχει κάνεις λογική εξήγηση γιατί τα βιβλία δεν είναι στη λίστα με τα επιτρεπόμενα;

----------


## DVader

> Έχω την εντύπωση οτι τέτοιες συναλλαγές περνούσαν και πριν. Ίσως κάνω λάθος.
> 
> Το θέμα μου είναι οτι ακόμα δεν μπορώ να αγοράσω τα βιβλία που θέλω απο την Αγγλία (καλά, για PayPal ούτε λόγος). Έχει κάνεις λογική εξήγηση γιατί τα βιβλία δεν είναι στη λίστα με τα επιτρεπόμενα;


Όχι ...δεν περνούσαν ...Το ξέρω γιατί έχω δοκιμάσει πολλές φορές για τέτοια θέματα και το έχω ρωτήσει και στην τράπεζα ....
Αν περνούσαν δεν θα γινόταν ιδιαίτερη μνεία ! Είχα τσακωθεί με αυτό το θέμα με την τράπεζα γιατί με κοιτούσαν σαν εξωγήινο !! Βασικά δεν το πρόβλεπε η Π.Ν.Π

Η χαζομάρα των κυβερνητικών είναι ότι δεν προβλέπουν καταστάσεις ! Κανένας δεν σκέφτηκε τι θα γίνει αυτά τα θέματα..? Προφανώς όλοι κράζαν και το αλλάξανε σήμερα !

----------


## phantom77

> Η χαζομάρα των κυβερνητικών είναι ότι δεν προβλέπουν καταστάσεις ! Κανένας δεν σκέφτηκε τι θα γίνει αυτά τα θέματα..? Προφανώς όλοι κράζαν και το αλλάξανε σήμερα !


Αν μπορούσαν να προβλέψουν καταστάσεις, δεν θα είχαμε φτάσει εδώ που φτάσαμε. Αυτοί δεν μπορούν να δουν πέρα απο τη μύτη τους και εσύ περίμενες να σκεφτούν servers & domain names;

----------


## spartak

> Έχω την εντύπωση οτι τέτοιες συναλλαγές περνούσαν και πριν. Ίσως κάνω λάθος.
> 
> Το θέμα μου είναι οτι ακόμα δεν μπορώ να αγοράσω τα βιβλία που θέλω απο την Αγγλία (καλά, για PayPal ούτε λόγος). Έχει κάνεις λογική εξήγηση γιατί τα βιβλία δεν είναι στη λίστα με τα επιτρεπόμενα;


To συστημα αποκλεισμού δουλεύει με κωδικούς εμπόρων (MCC). Αν κάποιος έμπορος πουλά εκτός από βιβλία και άλλα πράγματα μπερδευει το πράγμα. Αρα μπορεί να τον μπλοκάρουν. Δοκιμάσες απο δικτυακό τόπο, που πουλα μόνο βιβλία ή και άλλα πράγματα;

----------


## DVader

> Αν μπορούσαν να προβλέψουν καταστάσεις, δεν θα είχαμε φτάσει εδώ που φτάσαμε. Αυτοί δεν μπορούν να δουν πέρα απο τη μύτη τους και εσύ περίμενες να σκεφτούν servers & domain names;


Ναι το απαιτώ....γιατί ξέρεις πόσες εταιρίες και άνθρωποι έχουν πρόβλημα με αυτό ..Δεν είναι λίγο ... ξέρεις !

Καταλαβαίνω πως το λές..πάντως !

----------


## phantom77

Off Topic





> To συστημα αποκλεισμού δουλεύει με κωδικούς εμπόρων (MCC). Αν κάποιος έμπορος πουλά εκτός από βιβλία και άλλα πράγματα μπερδευει το πράγμα. Αρα μπορεί να τον μπλοκάρουν. Δοκιμάσες απο δικτυακό τόπο, που πουλα μόνο βιβλία ή και άλλα πράγματα;


Απο το Amazon UK. Ο nnn έχει αγοράσει ebook απο το αμερικάνικο οπότε δεν φταίει το MCC αλλά το είδος.
	


- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι το απαιτώ....γιατί ξέρεις πόσες εταιρίες και άνθρωποι έχουν πρόβλημα με αυτό ..Δεν είναι λίγο ... ξέρεις !
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω πως το λές..πάντως !


Θα σου έλεγαν να ζήσεις λιτά, χωρίς server  :Razz:   :Facepalm: 

Χαίρομαι που καταλαβαίνεις την αγανάκτηση μου  :Wink:

----------


## GrandGamer

> Ναι το απαιτώ....γιατί ξέρεις πόσες εταιρίες και άνθρωποι έχουν πρόβλημα με αυτό ..Δεν είναι λίγο ... ξέρεις !
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω πως το λές..πάντως !


Να αγοράσεις από ελληνικό host κύριος, για να μπορείς να πληρώσεις. Άμα δεν αγοράζουμε ελληνικά προϊόντα και υπηρεσίες πως θα ενισχυθεί η οικονομία;

----------


## DVader

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Απο το Amazon UK. Ο nnn έχει αγοράσει ebook απο το αμερικάνικο οπότε δεν φταίει το MCC αλλά το είδος.
> 	
> 
> 
> ...


Κοίτα δεν έχω εγώ server έτσι όπως το εννοείς ..Απλά η δουλειά μου έχει και διατηρεί πράγματα...και έιναι μέρος της δραστηριότητας της !
Αν τον κόψει θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα βιωσιμότητας της δουλειάς ! Και μπροστά σε αυτό θα την μεταφέρει σε άλλη χώρα με 300-500 κατοστάρικα και τέλος !
Αν το κλείσει το μαγαζί θα μένουμε όλοι στον δρόμο και τέλος ... ! Απλά τα πράγματα !

- - - Updated - - -




> Να αγοράσεις από ελληνικό host κύριος, για να μπορείς να πληρώσεις. Άμα δεν αγοράζουμε ελληνικά προϊόντα και υπηρεσίες πως θα ενισχυθεί η οικονομία;


Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα σε αυτό και μαζί σου ! Όμως ξέρεις πόσους ελληνικούς αλλάξαμε γιατί είχαμε προβλήματα ? 
Κάποιες ελληνικές εταιρείες που είχαμε δοκιμάσει και δοκιμάσαμε αρκετές ελληνικές είχα πολύ συγκεκριμένους τρόπους που δούλευαν και θέλανε να μας επιβάλουν.... Κάποιοι δεν έχουν καταλάβει ότι ο πελάτης δεν είναι βόδι !

Από τσακωμούς των δικών μας προγραμματιστών με της εταιρείας που είχε τον Server για διάφορα θέματα ! Από απλά χαζά μέχρι και σοβαρά .... 
Στους ξένους παίρνεις τον Server π.χ τον στήνεις όπως θέλεις εσύ δεν ασχολούνται παρά να είναι πάνω .....και κυρίως δεν τους νοιάζει !

Βασικά και ξένους είχαμε πρόβλημα ....αλλά με κάτι περίεργες χώρες ....Από τότε που είμαστε Αμερική & Γερμανία ξεχάσαμε τι θα πει πρόβλημα !

Περιπέτειες μπορώ να λέω πολλές και είναι offtopic !

Δυστυχώς ..έτσι είναι !

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα, είδα μιλησατε για βιβλία μιλάμε χειροπιαστό ή ηλεκτρονικά; από google play+wallet+eurobank visa αγοράζω κανονικά πλέον! Όπως και μουσική από ποιο πριν, thanks God!!!! εφαρμογές ακόμα οχι, βίντεος δεν δοκιμασα.....

----------


## phantom77

Κανονικό βιβλίο. Αν θέλω ηλεκτρονικό, μου το στέλνει ο...θείος  :Wink:

----------


## Tiven

> Απλά να ενημερώσω ότι έγιναν αλλαγές στα C.C όσο αναφορά το θέμα με τους servers και διαφορά τέτοια και επιτρέπονται να τα πάρεις με χρήση προπληρωμένης κάρτας απευθείας και όχι μέσω  PayPal
> 
> Δείτε εδώ 
> 
> Το επιβεβαίωσα και με την τράπεζα ..Ισχύουν !



Δοκίμασες να πληρώσεις δηλαδή server και πέρασε;

----------


## DVader

> Δοκίμασες να πληρώσεις δηλαδή server και πέρασε;


Πριν από λίγο έκανα προσπάθεια και όχι δεν πέρασε...Θα κράξω την τράπεζα !

----------


## Xouzouris

Παντως εγω χτες ειδα μια προσφορα σε κατι γυαλια ηλιου Hawkers (απ'ευθειας απο το site τους) και ειπα να δοκιμασω την τυχη μου. Κλασικα το PayPal μου εριξε πορτα, δοκιμασα με την πιστωτικη απ'ευθειας και περασε με την πρωτη (Mastercard Πειραιως). Τι σταδιαλα εχουν κανει ενας θεος ξερει...

----------


## TED

εκανα την πρωτη συναλλαγη στο σαιτ banggood  , καρτα  moneysafe τη φορτωνεις με  voucher οποως  paysafe δηλαδη και εισαι οκ ισχυει για σαιτ ποθ δεχονται απευθειας καρτες

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> εκανα την πρωτη συναλλαγη στο σαιτ banggood  , καρτα  moneysafe τη φορτωνεις με  voucher οποως  paysafe δηλαδη και εισαι οκ ισχυει για σαιτ ποθ δεχονται απευθειας καρτες


Ναι μια χαρά,.τι να σου πω.
Και χωρίς PayPal πώς εξασφαλίζεται αν γίνει στραβη;
Δεν θα το συνιστούσα, μόνο για μεγάλη ανάγκη και μικρά ποσά.

----------


## Nikiforos

Σε amazon, banggood kαι άλλο ένα άλλο νομιζω το extremedeal κάπως έτσι γίνονται αγορές με Ελληνικές κάρτες, για το banggood , μόλις σήμερα μου είπαν αλλά 2 άτομα ένας με eurobank visa και ο άλλος προπληρωμενη eurobank. Θα χρειαστω και εγω κάτι από Σεπτ και θα πάρω....

----------


## phantom77

Το Amazon.UK μου στέλνει καθημερινά email "Your Payment has been declined"...

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, αυτό τι θα πει; έχω δει τουλάχιστον 3 άτομα να λένε ότι αγόρασαν από amazon.co.uk με Ελληνική κάρτα....εγώ θα κάνω αγορά από banggood αλλά από Σεπτ γιατί είμαι σε άδεια και διακοπές τώρα.

----------


## phantom77

Σε απλά και κατανοητά ελληνικά γράφω την δική μου εμπειρία. Αν τα 3 άτομα που αγόρασαν είναι πιο τυχερά απο μένα, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για αυτό.

----------


## Nikiforos

εννοουσα τι θα πει το declined.....τπτ παραπάνω. Δεν νομίζω ότι γραφεις Ελληνικά και μάλιστα και κατανοητά!!!! Κάποιες Αγγλικές λέξεις μπορεί να μην τις ξέρουμε όλοι....πάντως το θέμα είναι ότι το paypal θα το ξεχάσουμε για πολύ, ελπιζω όχι για χρόνια, αλλά αν ξαναγίνουν εκλογές φοβάμαι για χειρότερα c.c! Με τι κάρτα δοκιμασες από περιέργεια; Υποθέτω ότι δεν έγινε δεκτή....

----------


## jap

Είναι ψυχολογικό το θέμα, για να μη νιώσεις την απόρριψη το λένε διπλωματικά  :Razz:

----------


## phantom77

> εννοουσα τι θα πει το declined.....τπτ παραπάνω. Δεν νομίζω ότι γραφεις Ελληνικά και μάλιστα και κατανοητά!!!! Κάποιες Αγγλικές λέξεις μπορεί να μην τις ξέρουμε όλοι....πάντως το θέμα είναι ότι το paypal θα το ξεχάσουμε για πολύ, ελπιζω όχι για χρόνια, αλλά αν ξαναγίνουν εκλογές φοβάμαι για χειρότερα c.c! Με τι κάρτα δοκιμασες από περιέργεια; Υποθέτω ότι δεν έγινε δεκτή....


Προσπαθώ να χρησιμοποιώ όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο τα ελληνικά (αν μη τι άλλο, επειδή βαριέμαι να αλλάζω γλώσσα στο πληκτρολόγιο  :Razz: ) Όταν όμως αυτό το μήνυμα μου στέλνει το μαγαζί, δεν πρόκειται να το μεταφράσω.

Πέρα απο αυτό, είχα αναφέρει πριν μερικές μέρες οτι δοκίμασα με πιστωτικές Mastercard και American Express καθώς και με χρεωστικές Mastercard δύο τραπεζών. Το αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο: τζίφος!

Τώρα δοκίμασα με πιστωτική Visa. Για να δούμε

- - - Updated - - -

Όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, και η Visa "έφαγε πόρτα"...

----------


## Godian

> Τα χρήματα επιστρέφονται στην πηγη από την οποία προήλθαν. Αν αγόρασες με κάρτα θα πάνε στην κάρτα. Αν αγόρασες από Balance θα πάνε στο Balance. Κάποιοι αποσύνδεσαν την κάρτα με την ελπίδα να πάνε στο Balance. Ομως το paypal τα επέστρεψε στην κάρτα!


Μη το λες αυτό.....  Έκανα αγορά από gearbest πριν 2 μήνες και το αντικείμενο δεν ήρθε ποτέ. Τα λεφτά μου μπήκαν στο balance του paypal ενώ τα είχε τραβήξει πριν το capital control  μέσα από το λογαριασμό της τράπεζας. Δε ξέρω αν το κάνουν επίτηδες για να μπορέσεις να ξανά αγοράσεις. Αλλά μόλις το είδα χάρηκα και παράγεται ξανά από αλλού

- - - Updated - - -

Όποιος θέλει πάντως την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα έχω 71€ στο balance του paypal.  Όποιος είναι από Θεσσαλονίκη και θέλει μπορώ να του στείλω όσα θέλει και να μου δώσει τα λεφτά...  Όλα θα γίνουν ενώ είμαστε μαζί....

----------


## Nikiforos

όταν γυρίσω Αθήνα θα δοκιμασω την τύχη μου γιατί μάλλον θα χρειαστω κάτι από banggood. πάντως με paypal και eurobank visa πιστωτική τρώω άκυρο στο google play, το ίδιο και με απευθείας καρτα, ενώ με την ίδια μέσω google wallet έχω πάρει μουσικά albums και βιβλία, όμως στις εφαρμογές λέει ότι η κάρτα που λήγει σε χχχχ δεν γίνεται αποδεκτή....η λύση εδώ είναι google gift cards...

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Μη το λες αυτό.....  Έκανα αγορά από gearbest πριν 2 μήνες και το αντικείμενο δεν ήρθε ποτέ. Τα λεφτά μου μπήκαν στο balance του paypal ενώ τα είχε τραβήξει πριν το capital control  μέσα από το λογαριασμό της τράπεζας. Δε ξέρω αν το κάνουν επίτηδες για να μπορέσεις να ξανά αγοράσεις. Αλλά μόλις το είδα χάρηκα και παράγεται ξανά από αλλού
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Όποιος θέλει πάντως την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα έχω 71€ στο balance του paypal.  Όποιος είναι από Θεσσαλονίκη και θέλει μπορώ να του στείλω όσα θέλει και να μου δώσει τα λεφτά...  Όλα θα γίνουν ενώ είμαστε μαζί....


Μάλλον διάβασε κάτι λάθος το παλικάρι και μεταφέρει λάθος πληροφορίες.

----------


## raspoutiv

θυσία που γίνομαι για την κοινότητα... μετά από τις σοβαρές καταγγελίες σας πως το banggood ολοκληρώνει τις αγορές με κάρτες Ελλάδας, κι όχι με PP φυσικά, έκανα μια απόπειρα να το διαλευκάνω. 
η συναλλαγή με κάρτα Visa της Alpha απορρίφθηκε. με κάρτα Visa της Πειραιώς πέρασε κανονικά! σήμερα μου έστειλαν και το mail με το tracking. 
από ότι είδα το Banggood έχει έδρα στο Hong Kong. δεν ξέρω αν αυτό πάει και για τους πωλητές του ebay-ali που εδρεύουν εκεί. από τράπεζα σε τράπεζα υπάρχει διαφορά πάντως.
τώρα άντε να δω τι θα κάνω το xiaomi ελεγκτή ποιότητας νερού που βάρεσα... 

@godian respect φίλε. με αλληλεγγύη θα την παλέψουμε ότι και να μας βρει

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Και εκεί που θρηνούσε η Κινέζικη αγορά τον καλό πελάτη Ρασπούτιν, ξαναχτυπά...  :Razz:

----------


## Nikiforos

εμένα με πειράζει περισσότερο για τις αγορές από ebay μέσω paypal φυσικά, όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά συνήθιζα να αγοράζω από Αγγλία με Royal Mail και το πολυυυυ σε 1 εβδομάδα το είχα σπίτι! έχει τύχει και σε 4 μέρες, κρίμα θα μου λείψει :Sad: ((((((((( επίσης να ενημερωσω πως ενώ με paypal από google play δεν παίρνω τίποτα, μέσω google wallet τώρα μόλις πήρα και εφαρμογές!!! Μου ζήτησε επιβεβαίωση μόνο τον 3ψηφιο κωδικό της visas μου. Και πάνω που πήρα gift card 15ευρω από liddl.....

----------


## nnn

:Mr. Green: 
Μόλις πέρασα συναλλαγή στο Gearbest από Paypal. 
 :Mr. Green: 














Ας είναι καλά το Pockee που έβαλε την αξία των κουπονιών στο Paypal balance βέβαια  :Laughing:   :Cool:

----------


## phantom77

> Μόλις πέρασα συναλλαγή στο Gearbest από Paypal.


 :Hammered:  :Shoot:  :Gun:  :Rant: 

Δεν παίζουν με τον πόνο του άλλου!

(καμιά παστίλια παίζει;  :Laughing:  )

----------


## nnn

> Δεν παίζουν με τον πόνο του άλλου!
> 
> (καμιά παστίλια παίζει;  )


Στείλε 2€ στο nnn_at_paypal και σου στέλνω για τον πόνο του άλλου  :Mr. Green:

----------


## phantom77

> Στείλε 2€ στο nnn_at_paypal και σου στέλνω για τον πόνο του άλλου


Βρε αν είχα υπόλοιπο να σου στείλω, δεν θα διαμαρτυρόμουν για το μήνυμα σου!  :Laughing:

----------


## spartak

> Μη το λες αυτό.....  Έκανα αγορά από gearbest πριν 2 μήνες και το αντικείμενο δεν ήρθε ποτέ. Τα λεφτά μου μπήκαν στο balance του paypal ενώ τα είχε τραβήξει πριν το capital control  μέσα από το λογαριασμό της τράπεζας. Δε ξέρω αν το κάνουν επίτηδες για να μπορέσεις να ξανά αγοράσεις. Αλλά μόλις το είδα χάρηκα και παράγεται ξανά από αλλού
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Όποιος θέλει πάντως την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα έχω 71€ στο balance του paypal.  Όποιος είναι από Θεσσαλονίκη και θέλει μπορώ να του στείλω όσα θέλει και να μου δώσει τα λεφτά...  Όλα θα γίνουν ενώ είμαστε μαζί....


Τι εννοείς πήρε τα χρήματα απο τραπεζικό λογαριασμό; Στο paypal ή με πιστωτικη/χρεωστικη πληρωνεις ή με Balance. Επίσης αυτο που εγραψα είναι ο γενικός κανόνας. Αν εσύ πλήρωσες με πιστωτική και στα επέστρεψε στο balance αυτο είναι εξαίρεση

----------


## raspoutiv

> Και εκεί που θρηνούσε η Κινέζικη αγορά τον καλό πελάτη Ρασπούτιν, ξαναχτυπά...


οι σύντροφοι της Λαϊκής Δημοκρατίας της Κίνας μπορούν να στηρίζονται στη βοήθειά μου αγαπητέ Φανερέ. 
μαζί θα ανορθώσουμε τα χρηματιστήρια της Σανγκάης και του Πεκίνου. "όλοι μαζί μπορούμε"  :Blink:  
το στυλό ελεγκτή ποιότητας νερού τι θα τον κάνω τώρα μου λες; ούτε ο rasta δεν το πήρε αυτό

----------


## sdikr

> οι σύντροφοι της Λαϊκής Δημοκρατίας της Κίνας μπορούν να στηρίζονται στη βοήθειά μου αγαπητέ Φανερέ. 
> μαζί θα ανορθώσουμε τα χρηματιστήρια της Σανγκάης και του Πεκίνου. "όλοι μαζί μπορούμε"  
> το στυλό ελεγκτή ποιότητας νερού τι θα τον κάνω τώρα μου λες;


Μολις δοκίμασα και εγώ την κάρτα της πειραίως σε συναλλαγή με Γερμανία που μέχρι εχτες δεν γινόταν και πέρασε κανονικά

----------


## raspoutiv

> Μολις δοκίμασα και εγώ την κάρτα της πειραίως σε συναλλαγή με Γερμανία που μέχρι εχτες δεν γινόταν και πέρασε κανονικά


με άλλη τράπεζα δοκίμασες;
είχα δει διαφορετικά μηνύματα απόρριψης με την κάρτα της Α από αυτή της Πειραιώς αλλά μόλις χτες έγινε η πρώτη συναλλαγή. 
για να πω την αλήθεια δεν περίμενα να τελειώσει έτσι γρήγορα το θέμα των αγορών.

----------


## Nikiforos

πως έχει τελειώσει όταν δεν δουλεύει το paypal και το κυριότερο πως αλλιώς να κανεις αγορές από ebay; ok σε αλλά καταστήματα μπορεί να παίρνανε απευθείας οι κάρτες αλλά το γίνεται για ποσο θα είναι μπλοκαρισμενο το paypal;

----------


## sdikr

> με άλλη τράπεζα δοκίμασες;
> είχα δει διαφορετικά μηνύματα απόρριψης με την κάρτα της Α από αυτή της Πειραιώς αλλά μόλις χτες έγινε η πρώτη συναλλαγή. 
> για να πω την αλήθεια δεν περίμενα να τελειώσει έτσι γρήγορα το θέμα των αγορών.


Οχι δεν δοκίμασα με άλλη,  αλλά πλέον και στο winbank έχει διαφορετικό μήνυμα για τα όρια της κάρτας

----------


## phantom77

> για να πω την αλήθεια δεν περίμενα να τελειώσει έτσι γρήγορα το θέμα των αγορών.


Δε νομίζω οτι τελείωσε το θέμα. Ενθαρρυντικό οτι περνάνε συναλλαγές αλλα δεν φαίνεται να είναι ο κανόνας.
Ακόμα όμως και να δεχόταν τα καταστήματα τις κάρτες μας, με το PayPal (που είναι και το θέμα μας) τι γίνεται; Εγώ δεν θα εμπιστευόμουν συναλλαγή με κινέζους χωρίς PayPal.



Off Topic


		To Amazon UK πάντως με έφτυσε πάλι, και μένα και την Mastercard της Πειραιώς...

----------


## raspoutiv

> πως έχει τελειώσει όταν δεν δουλεύει το paypal και το κυριότερο πως αλλιώς να κανεις αγορές από ebay; ok σε αλλά καταστήματα μπορεί να παίρνανε απευθείας οι κάρτες αλλά το γίνεται για ποσο θα είναι μπλοκαρισμενο το paypal;


αν περνάνε οι κάρτες σε απευθείας συναλλαγές, που μόλις ξεκίνησε δλδ, τότε το PP θα μας ξεμπλοκάρει. απλά τώρα δε μπορεί γιατί δεν έχει αρθεί κανονικά ο περιορισμός.
προφανώς και δεν έληξε το θέμα. προχώρησε όμως

ας δούμε όμως και το λόγο που γίνονται πληρωμές προς συγκεκριμένα μαγαζιά μόνο.

----------


## phantom77

Breaking News!!!

Κατάφερα να προσθέσω πιστωτική της Alpha και η συναλλαγή επιβεβαίωσης εμφανίστηκε ήδη στο Web-banking.



- - - Updated - - -

A καλά, θα με τρελάνουν. Η συναλλαγή εξαφανίστηκε απο το site της τράπεζας...

----------


## spyros2n

> Breaking News!!!
> 
> Κατάφερα να προσθέσω πιστωτική της Alpha και η συναλλαγή επιβεβαίωσης εμφανίστηκε ήδη στο Web-banking.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> A καλά, θα με τρελάνουν. Η συναλλαγή εξαφανίστηκε απο το site της τράπεζας...


Ισχύει! μολις πάτησα verify την AMEX  μου και φαίνεται στις προβλέψεις στο web banking. Επίσης σε Humble Bundle, την AMEX την βγάζει declined, ενώ μόλις πέρασα συναλλαγή 10 ευρώ με την Visa της μισθοδοσίας. 



Λέτε να τελειώνει το μαρτύριο με τις online συναλλαγές; 




Off Topic



Το Humble Bundle εχει Namco Bandai bundle με ενα σωρό ωραία PC Games :P

----------


## nnn

> Breaking News!!!
> 
> Κατάφερα να προσθέσω πιστωτική της Alpha και η συναλλαγή επιβεβαίωσης εμφανίστηκε ήδη στο Web-banking.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> A καλά, θα με τρελάνουν. Η συναλλαγή εξαφανίστηκε απο το site της τράπεζας...


Μάλλον απορρίφθηκε, για δες στο πλήρες ιστορικό των συναλλαγών σου.

----------


## phantom77

> A καλά, θα με τρελάνουν. Η συναλλαγή εξαφανίστηκε απο το site της τράπεζας...


Εκτός αυτού που έγραψα πριν, δεν βλέπω κάποια επιλογή για επιβεβαίωση της κάρτας. Τζάμπα χάρηκα μου φαίνεται.

Για να δοκιμάσω και την ΑΜΕΧ...

----------


## mrsaccess

Λογικά έκανε refund το paypal.  :Wink:

----------


## nnn

> Λογικά έκανε refund το paypal.


Δεν έφυγε καν, στο ss είναι υπό επεξεργασία και απορρίφθηκε μόλις μπήκε στο διατραπεζικό.

----------


## phantom77

> Μάλλον απορρίφθηκε, για δες στο πλήρες ιστορικό των συναλλαγών σου.


Άλλο αυτό πάλι. Δεν υπάρχει ίχνος συναλλαγής με σημερινή ημερομηνία.

Το είχα δοκιμάσει πριν μια εβδομάδα και δεν μπορούσα καν να προσθέσω την ίδια κάρτα.

----------


## nnn

> Άλλο αυτό πάλι. Δεν υπάρχει ίχνος συναλλαγής με σημερινή ημερομηνία.
> 
> Το είχα δοκιμάσει πριν μια εβδομάδα και δεν μπορούσα καν να προσθέσω την ίδια κάρτα.


Κάτι αλλάζει φαίνεται, δοκίμασε να κάνεις top up από το Paypal να δεις τι μήνυμα βγάζει.

----------


## phantom77

> Κάτι αλλάζει φαίνεται, δοκίμασε να κάνεις top up από το Paypal να δεις τι μήνυμα βγάζει.


Το ίδιο μήνυμα για την Eurobank που έβγαζε και πριν.

Για την ΑΜΕΧ έβγαλε link επιβεβαίωσης, δεν την έχω όμως στο web banking και πρέπει να περιμένω μέχρι αύριο για να δω αν θα φανεί το €1,5 στο e-statement.

Στο screenshot που ανέβασα για την αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια με την Visa, γιατί η συναλλαγή ήταν μόνο €1;

----------


## maddoctor

Για αγορά από που με την Alpha!?

----------


## tonygrunt

Χθες λίγο μετά της 11 το βράδυ αγόρασα τρία Bundles παιχνιδιών από το Groupees και ένα από το BundleStars μέσω Amazon payments και χρέωση σε Alpha MasterCard. Και για τις τέσσερις χρεώσεις στην κάρτα μου πήρα SMS βεβαίωση ότι έγιναν.

Την ίδια ώρα δοκιμή με άμεση χρέωση στην κάρτα απέτυχε στα άνω καταστήματα όπως και χρέωση μέσω Paypal λόγω αποτυχίας επιβεβαίωσης της κάρτας.

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Καλημέρα, 

Χθες βράδυ 23:20 κατάφερα πλήρωσα Hetzner , Transip αλλά και paypal με άφησε να στείλω λεφτά και από εταιρική κάρτα αλλά και προσωπική.

----------


## spartak

Εμένα πάντως το Paypal δεν επιβεβαιώνει την κάρτα της Πειραιώς που έχω προσθέσει (confirm my card)

----------


## tonygrunt

> Εμένα πάντως το Paypal δεν επιβεβαιώνει την κάρτα της Πειραιώς που έχω προσθέσει (confirm my card)


Και οι κάρτες Alpha δεν επιβεβαίωνονται, όμως όταν την αφαιρέσα την κάρτα και την ξαναπρόσθεσα πέρασε η δοκιμαστική χρέωση 1 USD του Paypal (έλαβα SMS ειδοποίηση). Μπορεί το Paypal να έχει κάνει lock στις επιβεβαιώσεις για ελληνικές κάρτες.

----------


## spartak

> Και οι κάρτες Alpha δεν επιβεβαίωνονται, όμως όταν την αφαιρέσα την κάρτα και την ξαναπρόσθεσα πέρασε η δοκιμαστική χρέωση 1 USD του Paypal (έλαβα SMS ειδοποίηση). Μπορεί το Paypal να έχει κάνει lock στις επιβεβαιώσεις για ελληνικές κάρτες.


Αυτο ειχε περάσει και σε μένα. Αλλα στη συνέχεια πρέπει να κάνεις Link and confirm my card για να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις. Και αυτο δε γινόταν και συνεχίζει να μη γίνεται...

----------


## tonygrunt

> Αυτο ειχε περάσει και σε μένα. Αλλα στη συνέχεια πρέπει να κάνεις Link and confirm my card για να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις. Και αυτο δε γινόταν και συνεχίζει να μη γίνεται...


Συμφωνώ, το ίδιο λέμε  :Smile:  . Απλά υποψιάζομαι ότι το πρόβλημα είναι με το Paypal που δεν αφήνει να μας κάνει επιβεβαίωση και όχι με τις εδώ τράπεζες. Είχα 2 επιβεβαιωμένες κάρτες προ CC, οι οποίες το Paypal τις έκανε unconfirmed από μόνο του. Μπορεί από εκείνη την ημέρα λόγω τεχνικών δυσκολιών να επέλεξε το σταμάτημα των επιβεβαιώσεων για κάρτες από ελληνικές τράπεζες.

Η υποψία μου ενισχύεται από το γεγονός ότι Amazon Payments έχουν αρχίσει και δουλεύουν.

----------


## phantom77

> Και οι κάρτες Alpha δεν επιβεβαίωνονται, όμως όταν την αφαιρέσα την κάρτα και την ξαναπρόσθεσα πέρασε η δοκιμαστική χρέωση 1 USD του Paypal (έλαβα SMS ειδοποίηση). Μπορεί το Paypal να έχει κάνει lock στις επιβεβαιώσεις για ελληνικές κάρτες.


Με την American Express της Alpha πέρασα το πρώτο στάδιο επιβεβαίωσης και περιμένω να δω αν θα φανεί συναλλαγή με κωδικό για να ολοκληρώσω την διαδικασία.

Προσπάθησα να προσθέσω χρεωστική Mastercard της Eurobank αλλα απο χθες το βράδυ μου λέει ότι το σύστημα επιβεβαίωσης καρτών δεν είναι διαθέσιμο. Λίγο δύσκολο να μην λειτουργεί εδώ και 12 σχεδόν ώρες, υποθέτω οτι είναι έμμεσος τρόπος να μου πουν οτι δεν μπορώ να βάλω την κάρτα.

----------


## patrickdrd

επιβεβαιωνω, πληρωσα κι εγω για συνδρομη στο feedly σημερα ενω μεχρι χθες δεν μπορουσα (καρτα alpha)

----------


## spartak

> Με την American Express της Alpha πέρασα το πρώτο στάδιο επιβεβαίωσης και περιμένω να δω αν θα φανεί συναλλαγή με κωδικό για να ολοκληρώσω την διαδικασία.
> 
> Προσπάθησα να προσθέσω χρεωστική Mastercard της Eurobank αλλα απο χθες το βράδυ μου λέει ότι το σύστημα επιβεβαίωσης καρτών δεν είναι διαθέσιμο. Λίγο δύσκολο να μην λειτουργεί εδώ και 12 σχεδόν ώρες, υποθέτω οτι είναι έμμεσος τρόπος να μου πουν οτι δεν μπορώ να βάλω την κάρτα.


Το ίδιο μηνυμα και σε μένα. Απο το Paypal Που επικοινωνησα μου είπαν ότι ειναι μηνυμα ότι η Ελληνική τράπεζα δε δέχεται τη χρέωση. Αν τη δεχόταν αυτοί δεν είχαν κανενα πρόβλημα να την προσθέσουν. Ακούγεται απόλυτα λογικό

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Δεν γίνονται οι κάρτες link and confirmed αυτό θα γίνει όταν ανοίξουν τελείως οι αγορές και θα το καταλάβουμε όταν βγάλουν αυτό εδώ το μήνυμα www.paypal-topup.gr

----------


## yyy

Στον paypal λογαριασμό έχω κάποιο ποσό στο balance σε ευρώ, καθώς και μια χρεωστική Πειραιώς συνδεδεμένη. Αν πάω να κάνω αγορά από ebay, η πληρωμή που είναι σε USD από πού θα προσπαθήσει να γίνει; Αν πάει στην κάρτα λογικά θα αποτύχει. Αλλά αν πάει στο balance θα είναι εντάξει. Ρωτάω κυρίως λόγω του διαφορετικού νομίσματος της αγοράς και του balance. Αν θυμάμαι παλιότερα, πριν CC, το balance το χρησιμοποιούσε μόνο αν ήταν το ίδιο νόμισμα που ήταν και η αγορά. Ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## nnn

Πρώτα από το balance και μετά αν λείψει κεφάλαιο πάει να πάρει από την κάρτα.

----------


## yyy

> Πρώτα από το balance και μετά αν λείψει κεφάλαιο πάει να πάρει από την κάρτα.


Παρόλο που η αγορά θα είναι σε άλλο νόμισμα από το balance;
Τότε είμαι Θεός! Αρχίζω τις αγορές!!!  :Smile: 

Ξέρουμε τι επιβάρυνση βάζει το paypal για μετατροπή συναλλάγματος; Ισχύει το 2.5% που θυμάμαι;

----------


## netblues

Το spread οπως λεγεται, ειναι η διαφορα μεταξυ αγορας και πωλησης. Υπαρχει και η τιμη fixing. Τυπικα το paypal ειναι λιγο ακριβοτερο απο την μετατροπη που κανει η τραπεζα, αλλα οχι κατι ιδιαιτερα τραγικο. Αν κανεις login στο paypal εχει currency conventer με τα fees του.
Το βαζεις και βλεπεις ακριβως.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> οι σύντροφοι της Λαϊκής Δημοκρατίας της Κίνας μπορούν να στηρίζονται στη βοήθειά μου αγαπητέ Φανερέ. 
> μαζί θα ανορθώσουμε τα χρηματιστήρια της Σανγκάης και του Πεκίνου. "όλοι μαζί μπορούμε"  
> το στυλό ελεγκτή ποιότητας νερού τι θα τον κάνω τώρα μου λες; ούτε ο rasta δεν το πήρε αυτό


Εγώ αγοράζω μόνο χρήσιμα προϊόντα από Κίνα. :-)

----------


## yyy

> Το spread οπως λεγεται, ειναι η διαφορα μεταξυ αγορας και πωλησης. Υπαρχει και η τιμη fixing. Τυπικα το paypal ειναι λιγο ακριβοτερο απο την μετατροπη που κανει η τραπεζα, αλλα οχι κατι ιδιαιτερα τραγικο. Αν κανεις login στο paypal εχει currency conventer με τα fees του.
> Το βαζεις και βλεπεις ακριβως.


Ευχαριστώ. Κάπου στο 2-2.5% πρέπει να είναι. Στις τράπεζες αυτή τη στιγμή, αγορά δίνουν 1 EUR κάπου μεταξύ 1.0770 και 1.0918 USD. Το paypal δίνει τώρα αντίστοιχα 1EUR=1.06678USD. Οπότε χοντρικά κάπου εκεί πρέπει να είναι  :Wink:

----------


## nickvog

Για όσους έχουν βγαλει άκρη.... υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή Ελληνική Τράπεζα που η χρεωστική της να περνάει κανονικά από Paypal ???

Προσπαθώ να αγοράσω μέσω paypal μία jailbreak εφαρμογή με χρεωστική της Τράπεζας Αττικης, αλλά με κόβει με μήνυμα αδυναμίας συναλλαγής

----------


## netblues

Προφανως και δεν υπαρχει.  Καμμια φορα περναει καμμια συναλλαγη και χαιρομαστε....

----------


## phantom77

Δε νομίζω να έχει περάσει συναλλαγή μέσω PayPal. Μόνο με απευθείας χρέωση κάρτας.

Κι εγώ χάρηκα χθες αλλα δεν έγινε κάτι καινούριο. Ακόμα Βόρεια Κορέα είμαστε.

----------


## nnn

Δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι με το θέμα. 

Απευθείας χρέωση μπορεί να περάσει, PayPal όχι.

----------


## turboirc

Χθες ενας φίλος πλήρωσε την Wind με PayPal.

----------


## bourdas777

> Χθες ενας φίλος πλήρωσε την Wind με PayPal.


Ελλάδα μπορείς να πληρώσεις τα πάντα με paypal.

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Δεν ισχύει. Διάβασε πιο πίσω στο θέμα.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Χθες ενας φίλος πλήρωσε την Wind με PayPal.


Εδώ και μήνα γίνεται αυτό

----------


## Godian

Την άλλη βδομάδα θα έχω 70€ μέσα στην paypal  μου.  Όποιος θέλει μπορώ να του βάλω αν είναι από Θεσσαλονίκη η κάπου εδώ κοντά....  Η αν γίνει η συναλλαγή με ίντερνετ banking

----------


## phantom77

> Με την American Express της Alpha πέρασα το πρώτο στάδιο επιβεβαίωσης και περιμένω να δω αν θα φανεί συναλλαγή με κωδικό για να ολοκληρώσω την διαδικασία.
> 
> Προσπάθησα να προσθέσω χρεωστική Mastercard της Eurobank αλλα απο χθες το βράδυ μου λέει ότι το σύστημα επιβεβαίωσης καρτών δεν είναι διαθέσιμο. Λίγο δύσκολο να μην λειτουργεί εδώ και 12 σχεδόν ώρες, υποθέτω οτι είναι έμμεσος τρόπος να μου πουν οτι δεν μπορώ να βάλω την κάρτα.





> Κι εγώ χάρηκα χθες αλλα δεν έγινε κάτι καινούριο. Ακόμα Βόρεια Κορέα είμαστε.


Έχουμε εξελίξεις: Ήρθε τελικά ο κωδικό επιβεβαίωσης που είχα ζητήσει για την American Express. Το κακό είναι οτι, νομίζοντας οτι δεν θα ερχόταν, ζήτησα κωδικό και δεύτερη φορά με αποτέλεσμα αυτός που ήρθε σήμερα να είναι άκυρος  :Facepalm: 

Δεύτερον, μου έστειλαν σήμερα κωδικό επιβεβαίωσης και για την χρεωστική Mastercard. Πριν 2-3 μέρες έβγαζε μήνυμα οτι το σύστημα δεν είναι διαθέσιμο.

Για να δούμε.

----------


## tonygrunt

Εμένα τις Alpha MC & VISA το Paypal μου βγάζει μύνημα "The Credit Card Verification System used by PayPal is currently unavailable. Please try to add your credit card at a later time. We apologize for this inconvenience." αλλά αμέσως μου δέχθηκε μια MC Εθνικής και τώρα περιμένω να έρθει ο κωδικός στο online ή σε λογαριασμό.

Τώρα αυτό με τις Alpha κάρτες είναι πρόβλημα του Paypal ή της Alpha Bank? Υπάρχει κανένας άλλος που να κατάφερε να περάσει Alpha MC ή VISA?

--------------------
Update 1: Και confirmed η MC Εθνικής μετά από 10 λεπτά.
--------------------
Update 2: Μίλησα με το τηλέφωνο εξυπηρέτησης καρτών Alpha και με ενημέρωσαν ότι ο κωδικός χρέωσης (Paypal) έπρεπε να περνάει από τα capital controls και το πρόβλημα είναι μάλλον από τη μεριά τους όμως λόγω Σαββατοκύριακου θα μπορέσουν να το δούν από την Δευτέρα.
--------------------
Update 3: Πήγε το 1.50€ της πιστοποίησης στο Paypal balance. Δοκίμασα να κάνω μια αγορά από το Indiegala με την πιστοποιημένη κάρτα αλλά το Paypal πετάει μύνημα error "Please go to www.paypal.com to confirm your credit card before you complete this purchase."

----------


## phantom77

> Εμένα τις Alpha MC & VISA το Paypal μου βγάζει μύνημα "The Credit Card Verification System used by PayPal is currently unavailable. Please try to add your credit card at a later time. We apologize for this inconvenience." αλλά αμέσως μου δέχθηκε μια MC Εθνικής και τώρα περιμένω να έρθει ο κωδικός στο online ή σε λογαριασμό.
> 
> Τώρα αυτό με τις Alpha κάρτες είναι πρόβλημα του Paypal ή της Alpha Bank? Υπάρχει κανένας άλλος που να κατάφερε να περάσει Alpha MC ή VISA?


To ίδιο μήνυμα έβγαζε και σε μένα πριν 2-3 μέρες, όταν προσπάθησα να προσθέσω κάρτα. Σήμερα το μεσημέρι και για την ίδια κάρτα, προχώρησε κανονικά. 
Δοκίμασα και μια χρεωστική Mastercard της Πειραιώς πριν λίγο, πάλι ""The Credit Card Verification System used by PayPal is currently unavailable..."

Η πλάκα είναι οτι είχα μια Alpha Visa στο σύστημα η οποία έληξε. Αντι να ενημερώσω την υπάρχουσα καταχώρηση με τη νέα ημερομηνία λήξης, έσβησα εντελώς την κάρτα και την ξαναπέρασα. Για κάποιο λόγο δεν βγάζει link για αποστολή κωδικού επιβεβαίωσης.





> Update 2: Μίλησα με το τηλέφωνο εξυπηρέτησης καρτών Alpha και με ενημέρωσαν ότι ο κωδικός χρέωσης (Paypal) έπρεπε να περνάει από τα capital controls και το πρόβλημα είναι μάλλον από τη μεριά τους όμως λόγω Σαββατοκύριακου θα μπορέσουν να το δούν από την Δευτέρα.
> --------------------
> Update 3: Πήγε το 1.50€ της πιστοποίησης στο Paypal balance. Δοκίμασα να κάνω μια αγορά από το Indiegala με την πιστοποιημένη κάρτα αλλά το Paypal πετάει μύνημα error "Please go to www.paypal.com to confirm your credit card before you complete this purchase."


Το ίδιο μήνυμα μου βγάζει απο την αρχή των capital controls, με primary κάρτα αυτήν που χρησιμοποιώ πάντα.

Τελικά μάλλον τζάμπα χαιρόμαστε. Οι μόνες συναλλαγές που θα περνάνε είναι οι επιβεβαιώσεις του PayPal...

- - - Updated - - -

OK, επιβεβαιώθηκε η American Εxpress. Να μπορούσα να τη χρησιμοποιήσω κιόλας, καλά θα ήταν...

Σκέφτηκα το άλλο: αν ζητήσω επιβεβαίωση 10-12 φορές και με €1,5 στην κάθε επιβεβαίωση, μαζεύω το ποσό που χρειάζομαι στο balance  :Laughing:

----------


## atrias

ρίξτε μια ματιά και σε αυτό

http://www.insomnia.gr/topic/574635-...ύ/?p=54205815

----------


## elina_77

Μπορεί κάποιος να το εξηγήσει με δυο λόγια διότι εγώ το έχασα

----------


## atrias

αν εννοείς αυτό που έδωσα link πιο πάνω τότε μέσα από το paypal κάνεις request money και βάζεις ένα email που είναι δικό σου μεν αλλά δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το paypal

μετά θα έρθει ένα email εκεί και θα σου λέει ότι ο τάδε (εσύ δλδ) ζήτησε να του στείλεις τόσα λεφτά

οπότε ακολουθείς το link που υπάρχει στο email και σε πάει στο paypal όπου συμπληρώνεις τα στοιχεία σου και τα στοιχεία της κάρτας σου

μετά το paypal τραβάει λεφτά από την κάρτα αυτή και τα στέλνει στο balance από το account που έκανε το request (δηλαδή το δικό σου account)

οπότε στο τέλος (αν όλα δουλέψουν όπως πρέπει) θα μπει στο paypal balance σου το ποσό που ζήτησες μείον μια προμήθεια ( 3.4%+0,35€ )

----------


## elina_77

Και πώς εξηγείται που αυτή η μέθοδος ξεπερνά το σκόπελο των cc?

----------


## maddoctor

Γίνεται, γιατί τα λεφτά μένουν θεωρητικά Ελλάδα, αλλά μπαίνουν στο balance.

----------


## netblues

> Γίνεται, γιατί τα λεφτά μένουν θεωρητικά Ελλάδα, αλλά μπαίνουν στο balance.


Φυσικα και ΟΧΙ...  Το balance ειναι λεφτα στο λογαριασμο της paypal, στο λουξεμβουργο.

Επι της ουσιας, απο τα posts στο insomnia, φαινεται οτι καποιες καρτες επιτρεπεται να στειλουν λεφτα στο paypal balance, μεσω του request money.
Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ειναι "τρυπα" του συστηματος. μιας και απο οτι λενε ποτε παιζει, ποτε οχι, με την ιδια καρτα.

----------


## phantom77

"We're sorry, the card issuer declined your purchase using card Visa x-xxxx. Please enter a new credit or debit card to continue payment."

Με χρεωστική Visa Πειραιώς δεν έπιασε το κόλπο.

----------


## john_who

Φίλος ταξιδεύει στο εξωτερικό, σκεφτόμουν να του δώσω 100 ευρώ να μου τα βάλει στο paypal. Ξέρει κανείς αν είναι δυνατή τέτοιου τύπου συναλλαγή;

----------


## tiffany

> Φίλος ταξιδεύει στο εξωτερικό, σκεφτόμουν να του δώσω 100 ευρώ να μου τα βάλει στο paypal. Ξέρει κανείς αν είναι δυνατή τέτοιου τύπου συναλλαγή;


Πως θα σου τα καταθέσει; Από ποιο λογαριασμό θα σου τα στείλει; Αν έχει λογαριασμό σε τράπεζα του εξωτερικού τότε ναι γίνεται.

----------


## john_who

Όχι δεν έχει λογαριασμό, να πάει στην τράπεζα και να τα καταθέσει σκεφτόμουν (paypal topup) 

Βρήκα αυτό http://www.trustpay.eu/products/paypal-top-up/

αλλά δεν έχει τράπεζες στην χώρα που ενδιαφέρομαι

----------


## atrias

σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω

http://www.insomnia.gr/topic/574635-...#entry54207621

μπορεί να γίνει αυτό που λες

(αρκεί να υπάρχει τράπεζα για paypal topup στο μέρος που σε ενδιαφέρει)

----------


## nickvog

> αν εννοείς αυτό που έδωσα link πιο πάνω τότε μέσα από το paypal κάνεις request money και βάζεις ένα email που είναι δικό σου μεν αλλά δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το paypal
> 
> μετά θα έρθει ένα email εκεί και θα σου λέει ότι ο τάδε (εσύ δλδ) ζήτησε να του στείλεις τόσα λεφτά
> 
> οπότε ακολουθείς το link που υπάρχει στο email και σε πάει στο paypal όπου συμπληρώνεις τα στοιχεία σου και τα στοιχεία της κάρτας σου
> 
> μετά το paypal τραβάει λεφτά από την κάρτα αυτή και τα στέλνει στο balance από το account που έκανε το request (δηλαδή το δικό σου account)
> 
> οπότε στο τέλος (αν όλα δουλέψουν όπως πρέπει) θα μπει στο paypal balance σου το ποσό που ζήτησες μείον μια προμήθεια ( 3.4%+0,35€ )


Δούλεψε με χρεωστική ΑTTICA BANK που ήταν συνδεδεμένη ήδη (σε άλλο μειλ μου) στο paypal.

Τελικά, παίζει να έχει μεγάλη σχέση και συνάρτηση για επιτυχία μεταφοράς χρημάτων στο balance, η ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ την κάρτα της οποία κάποιος χρησιμοποιεί.

Για επαλήθευση έκανα και μία μικροαγορά μέσω του λογαριασμού μου στο paypal και μέσω balance αυτός λειτουργησε κανονικά και η αγορά ολοκληρώθηκε άμεσα.

----------


## phantom77

Δούλεψε και με την American Express της Alpha και έστειλα λεφτά στον λογαριασμό μου!  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 
Επιτέλους, δεν αισθάνομαι πια σαν υπήκοος του Χότζα!

(την Mastercard την απέρριψε)



Off Topic


		Εν τω μεταξύ, ούτε το AliExpress δέχεται τις κάρτες.

----------


## Koala_

> αν εννοείς αυτό που έδωσα link πιο πάνω τότε μέσα από το paypal κάνεις request money και βάζεις ένα email που είναι δικό σου μεν αλλά δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το paypal
> 
> μετά θα έρθει ένα email εκεί και θα σου λέει ότι ο τάδε (εσύ δλδ) ζήτησε να του στείλεις τόσα λεφτά
> 
> οπότε ακολουθείς το link που υπάρχει στο email και σε πάει στο paypal όπου συμπληρώνεις τα στοιχεία σου και τα στοιχεία της κάρτας σου
> 
> μετά το paypal τραβάει λεφτά από την κάρτα αυτή και τα στέλνει στο balance από το account που έκανε το request (δηλαδή το δικό σου account)
> 
> οπότε στο τέλος (αν όλα δουλέψουν όπως πρέπει) θα μπει στο paypal balance σου το ποσό που ζήτησες μείον μια προμήθεια ( 3.4%+0,35€ )



Με VISA της Alpha δεν πέτυχε το κόλπο σε μένα!  :Sad:

----------


## phantom77

> Με VISA της Alpha δεν πέτυχε το κόλπο σε μένα!


Φαίνεται οτι το "αουτσάιντερ" (ΑΜΕΧ) είναι πιο ευέλικτο απο τα "μεγάλα ονόματα" (Visa, Mastercard) και ξεφεύγει  :Laughing:

----------


## SPIROS1979

σημερα μου στειλανε κωδικο paysafe απο την γερμανια αγορασμενο απο το μοναχο τον εβαλα τον κωδικο και περασε πως γινετε αυτο ;

----------


## Godian

> σημερα μου στειλανε κωδικο paysafe απο την γερμανια αγορασμενο απο το μοναχο τον εβαλα τον κωδικο και περασε πως γινετε αυτο ;


Τα λεφτά ήρθαν άπο έξω μέσα στην Ελλάδα φίλε μου. Λογικό.....  Η σελίδα όποια τράπεζα έχει τα λεφτά της η εταιρεία. Μπορείς να αγοράσεις από έξω δοκίμασες;;

----------


## SPIROS1979

ναι εκανα καταθεση στο rapidgator και δουλεψε κανονικα

----------


## spartak

> σημερα μου στειλανε κωδικο paysafe απο την γερμανια αγορασμενο απο το μοναχο τον εβαλα τον κωδικο και περασε πως γινετε αυτο ;


Οι κωδικοί Paysafecard που εκδίδονται εκτός Ελλάδας δουλεύουν σε site όπως το rapidgator. Αυτο που έκανε η εταιρία είναι να μπλοκάρει την έκδοση κωδικών από τα Ελληνικά μηχανάκια.

----------


## netblues

Συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα της τελευταιας πνπ επιτρεπονται 500 ευρω ανα μηνα.
Μας χαλαει το γεγονος οτι παλι με την προυποθεση οτι δεν εχουν ξεπερασθει τα ορια της καθε τραπεζας.
Υποψιαζομαι οτι το trick που κυκλοφορησε, και αλλου επαιζε και αλλου οχι, ηταν η υλοποιηση της πνπ

Λογικα θα ξεκινησει να παιζει και το paypal, μεσα στις επομενες μερες.

Εαν τα ορια της καθε τραπεζας τα πανε σε μηνιαια βαση, τις πρωτες μερες του μηνα θα παιζουν τα παντα και μετα τιποτε
Αν το πανε σε ημερησια βαση τοτε γενικως θα παιζει, εκτος απο οταν δεν θα παιζει....τυχαια συμπεριφορα.

----------


## phantom77

Λίγο δύσκολο να υλοποιήθηκε η ΠΝΠ 5 μέρες *πριν* την έκδοση της.

----------


## netblues

Οι τραπεζες εχουν εσωτερικη πληροφορηση για οτι ερχεται, και ξεκινανε να το προετοιμαζουν. Ουσιαστικα οι τραπεζες τα προτεινουν ολα αυτα και καποια στιγμη εγκρινονται. Αλλαγες σε συστηματα δεν γινονται σε μερικες ωρες.
Την ιστορια με τις τοπικες επιτροπες στα καταστηματα για τις πληρωμες εξαγωγων την ηξεραν τουλαχιστον 10 μερες πριν την πνπ. Επιβεβαιωμενο.

----------


## phantom77

Στην πράξη θα φανεί.

Μόλις δοκίμασα αγορά και δεν άλλαξε κάτι. Πάλι "• Credit Card - This payment cannot be funded with a credit card." λέει το PayPal, όπως και χθες δηλαδή.

----------


## netblues

Οι πιστωτικες ειναι πιο δυσκολες. Θελει χρονο. Σιγουρα αποτελεσματα απο Δευτερα

----------


## maddoctor

Μόλις βγήκε στο fb

----------


## raspoutiv

> Μόλις βγήκε στο fb


αυτό φαντάζομαι δεν πιάνει και τα εισιτήρια δίδακτρα κτλ που είχαν ήδη άλλη μεταχείριση σωστά;
γιατί αν θέλω να πάω μέχρι US τα 500 απλά δε με φτάνουν

----------


## sdikr

> αυτό φαντάζομαι δεν πιάνει και τα εισιτήρια δίδακτρα κτλ που είχαν ήδη άλλη μεταχείριση σωστά;
> γιατί αν θέλω να πάω μέχρι US τα 500 απλά δε με φτάνουν


Οχι, μέχρι Ρωσία  μόνο   :Razz:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Οχι, μέχρι Ρωσία  μόνο


δε με χάλασε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## phantom77

> Οι πιστωτικες ειναι πιο δυσκολες. Θελει χρονο. Σιγουρα αποτελεσματα απο Δευτερα


Οι περιορισμοί μπήκαν αμέσως, οι άρση τους όμως θέλει χρόνο; Μυστήρια πράγματα  :Wink:

----------


## spartak

Ετσι γίνεται πάντα όταν επιβάλλονται αντίστοιχοι περιορισμοί. Τα τελευταία χρόνια 2 παραδειγματα χωρών έχουμε στην Ευρώπη: Κύπρος και Ισλανδία.
Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις πήρε χρόνια η πλήρης άρση των περιορισμών. Στην Κύπρο πήρε 2 περίπου...

----------


## alexgrc

Εγω εκανα σημερα κανονικα αγορα απο ebay μεσω paypal με χρηση της καρτας μου απο ALPHA χρεωστική AMEX.

----------


## Gordito

Δηλαδη πλεον εχουμε οριο 500€ το μηνα;

----------


## phantom77

> Ετσι γίνεται πάντα όταν επιβάλλονται αντίστοιχοι περιορισμοί. Τα τελευταία χρόνια 2 παραδειγματα χωρών έχουμε στην Ευρώπη: Κύπρος και Ισλανδία.
> Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις πήρε χρόνια η πλήρης άρση των περιορισμών. Στην Κύπρο πήρε 2 περίπου...


Αυτό είναι η πολιτική απόφαση και, ναι, χρειάζεται χρόνο. Η εφαρμογή της απόφασης όμως πρέπει να γίνεται άμεσα, ειδικά όταν δεν υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις.
Τα CC αποφασίστηκαν και εφαρμόστηκαν εν μία (κυριακάτικη) νυκτί. Το ίδιο περιμένω να γίνει και με το χαλάρωμα των μέτρων.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγω εκανα σημερα κανονικα αγορα απο ebay μεσω paypal με χρηση της καρτας μου απο ALPHA χρεωστική AMEX.


Εμένα φαίνεται δεν με συμπαθεί καθόλου το σύστημα τους. Ό,τι και να δοκιμάσω, δεν περνάει. Μόνο η "πίσω πόρτα" με το request έπιασε.

----------


## ardi21

Εμενα το paypal πλεον μου βγαζει το εξης μηνυμα οταν παω να κανω log in για αγορα απο εξωτερικο:

_Please go to www.paypal.com to confirm your credit card before you complete this purchase. At this time, we are unable to process your request. Please return to xxxx and try another option._

Οταν εφαρμοστηκαν τα capital controls εκανε κανονικα log in και μετα εβγαζε μηνυμα, οτι δεν γινετε συναλλαγη. Λογικο. Εννοειται οτι η καρτα (Alpha Bank) ειναι ενργοποιημενη και εχω κανει πολλες αγορες.

Να κανω update την καρτα βαζοντας ξανα security number η να το αφησω ετσι και θα στρωσει οταν επανελθει το τραπεζικο συστημα?

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Εγω εκανα σημερα κανονικα αγορα απο ebay μεσω paypal με χρηση της καρτας μου απο ALPHA χρεωστική AMEX.


Χτες με Alpha bonus world κάρτα μέσω PayPal εμένα δεν με άφησε πάντως.

----------


## phantom77

> Να κανω update την καρτα βαζοντας ξανα security number η να το αφησω ετσι και θα στρωσει οταν επανελθει το τραπεζικο συστημα?


Δεν χάνεις τίποτα να δοκιμάσεις αλλα μάλλον τζάμπα κόπος είναι. 4 confirmed κάρτες έχω μέσα, όλων των ειδών, και καμιά δεν δουλεύει..

----------


## ardi21

> Δεν χάνεις τίποτα να δοκιμάσεις αλλα μάλλον τζάμπα κόπος είναι. 4 confirmed κάρτες έχω μέσα, όλων των ειδών, και καμιά δεν δουλεύει..


Απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι αλλαξε το μηνυμα. Που βλεπεις οτι ειναι confirmed γιατι δεν λεει κατι οταν παω στις καρτες. Μονο verified στο account μου βλεπω.

----------


## ermis333

Το paypal λειτουργεί άνετα με όλες της ελληνικές κάρτες για αγορές από εξωτερικό αρκεί να μεταφέρει κανείς τα χρήματα στο paypal balance και να πληρώσει από εκεί και όχι άμεσα από την πιστωτική ή χρεωστική.

Κάνεις έναν δεύτερο λογαριασμό στο paypal και κάνεις add την κάρτα που θές, το paypal χρεώνει το 1.5 Ε για να στην κάνει verified αν έχεις web banking τον 4 ψηφιο κωδικό για να ενεργοποιηθεί η κάρτα πλήρως τον βλέπεις άμεσα αλλιώς περιμένεις το λογαριασμό της κάρτας τον άλλον μήνα.

Με τον 1ο λογαριασμό κάνεις "request money" και δηλώνεις το e-mail του δεύτερου (νέου) account και το ποσό που θές και για το άν πρόκειται για αγορά αγαθών ή υπηρεσιών (εγώ βάζω υπηρεσιών). Αφού γίνει αυτό, στέλνεται αυτόματα ένα e-mail στο δηλωμένο mail του δεύτερου account με την επιλογή pay now. 

Το επιλέγεις και κάνεις την πληρωμή κανονικά, το paypal δε απαγορεύει πληρωμή μεταξύ paypal λογαριασμών εντός Ελλάδος. Το μυστικό είναι πως τα λεφτά αυτά πάνε στο paypal balance του 1ου account και μέσω paypal balance το paypal ΔΕΝ απαγορεύει τις συναλλαγές με εξωτερικό.

Το μόνο "catch" στο όλο στόρυ είναι πως το paypal κρατάει μια προμήθεια κοντά στο 3.6 -4 % , οπότε για 200Ε στο paypal balance θα σας μείνουν 192Ε.

Προσωπικά κάνω συναλλαγές αρκετό καιρό τώρα με αυτόν τον τρόπο με εξωτερικό.

- - - Updated - - -




> Απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι αλλαξε το μηνυμα. Που βλεπεις οτι ειναι confirmed γιατι δεν λεει κατι οταν παω στις καρτες. Μονο verified στο account μου βλεπω.


Στο profile, στο add new credit card βλέπεις αν είναι οι κάρτες πλήρως ενεργοποιημένες.

----------


## phantom77

> Απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι αλλαξε το μηνυμα. Που βλεπεις οτι ειναι confirmed γιατι δεν λεει κατι οταν παω στις καρτες. Μονο verified στο account μου βλεπω.


"Verified" εννοούσα, δεν θυμόμουν τον ακριβή όρο που χρησιμοποιούν.

Απο την αρχή των CC, έχω δει 2-3 διαφορετικά μηνύματα απόρριψης συναλλαγής.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το paypal λειτουργεί άνετα με όλες της ελληνικές κάρτες για αγορές από εξωτερικό αρκεί να μεταφέρει κανείς τα χρήματα στο paypal balance και να πληρώσει από εκεί και όχι άμεσα από την πιστωτική ή χρεωστική.


Ούτε άνετα θα έλεγα (θέλει μια...alpha διαδικασία  :Wink:  ), ούτε με όλες. Αρκετοί δεν τα κατάφεραν, οι κάρτες τους απορρίφθηκαν.

----------


## Cuore Sportivo

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, δοκίμασα να κάνω αγορά από το Google Play. Σαν default payment method, είχα προεπιλέξει τον PayPal λογαριασμό μου και με το που πάτησα να γίνει η πληρωμή, έφαγα άκυρο. Όταν όμως άλλαξα το payment method και αντί για PayPal το έβαλα να τραβήξει λεφτά απευθείας από την χρεωστική μου (Πειραιώς), η συναλλαγή ολοκληρώθηκε επιτυχώς. Στο paypal.com, η κάρτα μου δείχνει να είναι verified.

----------


## psytransas

> Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, δοκίμασα να κάνω αγορά από το Google Play. Σαν default payment method, είχα προεπιλέξει τον PayPal λογαριασμό μου και με το που πάτησα να γίνει η πληρωμή, έφαγα άκυρο. Όταν όμως άλλαξα το payment method και αντί για PayPal το έβαλα να τραβήξει λεφτά απευθείας από την χρεωστική μου (Πειραιώς), η συναλλαγή ολοκληρώθηκε επιτυχώς. Στο paypal.com, η κάρτα μου δείχνει να είναι verified.


Αγορα εφαρμογων ειναι μεσα στις επιτρεπτες οποτε γι' αυτο σε αφησε. Αλλου ειδους αγορες τρωνε ακυρο ακομα.

----------


## hadouken

παντως στο twitter η paysafe απανταει σε ελληνες οτι συντομα θα ξεμπλοκαρει τη πωληση pins εδω

----------


## Aias

Στο realfm ειπαν οτι απο χθες λειτουργει το paypal με αγορες 500 ευρω ανα μηνα.Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει.

----------


## phantom77

To δοκίμασα εγώ πριν 3 ώρες. Μια απο τα ίδια, μόνο απο balance  με άφηνε να πληρώσω.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Στο realfm ειπαν οτι απο χθες λειτουργει το paypal με αγορες 500 ευρω ανα μηνα.Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει.


Αν το είπαν όπως το γράφεις, είναι μεγάλη κοτσάνα .

----------


## Godian

Δοκίμασα να κάνω αγορά αλλά τζίφος.

----------


## psytransas

> Στο realfm ειπαν οτι απο χθες λειτουργει το paypal με αγορες 500 ευρω ανα μηνα.Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει.


Στον *fakefm* παλι ειπαν οτι δεν λειτουργει.  :Razz:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Στο realfm ειπαν οτι απο χθες λειτουργει το paypal με αγορες 500 ευρω ανα μηνα.Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει.


αυτό είναι το δράμα του ανθρώπου της εποχής της πληροφορίας
πιστεύει τα ΜΜΕ κι όχι τα μάτια του

----------


## phantom77

Χμμ...

Μπαίνω σήμερα (όπως και κάθε μέρα) για να δω αν ξεπάγωσαν οι πιστωτικές, πάω να πληρώσω για μια αγορά και βλέπω οτι πλέον δεν μου δίνει επιλογή να αλλάξω τρόπο πληρωμής και ο μόνος τρόπος πληρωμής είναι το balance. Μέχρι χθες το link "Change" στο Payment methods ήταν διαθέσιμο, σήμερα εξαφανίστηκε.

Χθες, με τη μέθοδο του request money και χρεωστική Mastercard της Πειραιώς, έβαλα $50 στο balance. Λέτε να έχει σχέση οτι έχω και ευρώ και δολάρια στο balance; Δε νομίζω αλλα δε θα με εκπλήξει κιόλας.

----------


## frap

Σημερα πληρωσα μια μικροαγορα €2.65 (τουβλακια Lego) σε Ολλανδικο καταστημα με Paypal και funding απο AmEx.
Αν και ειχε default επιλογη κατα το checkout το balance (πρωτη φορα μου συμβαινει αυτο!), πατησα το κουμπακι Change, επελεξα την καρτα μου και εγινε η χρεωση κανονικα.

----------


## phantom77

> Σημερα πληρωσα μια μικροαγορα €2.65 (τουβλακια Lego) σε Ολλανδικο καταστημα με Paypal και funding απο AmEx.
> Αν και ειχε default επιλογη κατα το checkout το balance (πρωτη φορα μου συμβαινει αυτο!), πατησα το κουμπακι Change, επελεξα την καρτα μου και εγινε η χρεωση κανονικα.


Και σε μένα το ίδιο έβγαζε μέχρι χθες.
Σήμερα όμως: 



"Change" πουθενά...

----------


## frap

Η δικη μου η εκπληξη ηταν παντως που εγινε η χρεωση στην πιστωτικη μου  :Smile:

----------


## phantom77

> Η δικη μου η εκπληξη ηταν παντως που εγινε η χρεωση στην πιστωτικη μου


Αυτή τη χαρά θέλω να νιώσω κι εγώ αλλά δεν μ' αφήνουν!  :Laughing:

----------


## GrandGamer

Αυτό που λέει στο τελευταίο post αυτού του thread το δοκίμασε κανείς;

----------


## nickvog

> Αυτό που λέει στο τελευταίο post αυτού του thread το δοκίμασε κανείς;


ποιο post ακριβώς γιατί αυτά αλλάζουν συνέχεια και μπαίνουν καινούργια... (πχ το τελευταίο που είδα εγώ αφορά DVD σφραγισμένα με παιχνίδα) δώσε λινκ με το post αν μπορείς.

----------


## GrandGamer

> ποιο post ακριβώς γιατί αυτά αλλάζουν συνέχεια και μπαίνουν καινούργια... (πχ το τελευταίο που είδα εγώ αφορά DVD σφραγισμένα με παιχνίδα) δώσε λινκ με το post αν μπορείς.


Ναι προστέθηκαν posts και το site είναι πολύ κακοφτιαγμένο και δεν μπορούσα να πάρω το link για το συγκεκριμένο post. Παρόλα αυτά κατάφερα να το βρω το link, εννοούσα αυτό το post.

----------


## netman

διάβασε πιό πάνω,έχει αναλυτικά.

----------


## maddoctor

Στο insomnia πάντως ο χρήστης που πρωτοείπε το κόλπο με το request, που το ακολούθησαν όλοι κατά κόρον, ζήτησε να διαγραφεί για κάποιο λόγο.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημέρα! αφήστε τι λέει η κάθε σελίδα δεν γίνονται αγορές κανονικά δοκίμασα και με Paypal αλλά και στο aliexpress με κάρτα και δεν γίνεται. Από ένα site banggood πήρα με απευθείας κάρτα όμως.
Σχετικά με το παραθυράκι που είπαν σε γειτονικό forum δλδ στο Myphone το έκανα χτες με eurobank visa Πιστωτικη Και πετυχε εστειλα 100 ευρω στον εαυτο μου και μου κρατησε 3.75 ευρω, μαλιστα εκανα και αγορα απο ebay κανονικοτατα....



```
€100.00    -€3.75    €96.25 EUR

PayPal Conversion Rate as of Aug 23, 2015: 1 Euro = 1.08949 U.S. Dollars

και εγινε αμεσα αγορα απο ebay
SuccessPaid on 23-Aug-15 via PayPal
Item title:
UNLOCKED Huawei E3372 LTE 4G USB modem ( E392 E398 K5005 K5007 E3276 E3272 )
Item ID:
321754383162 - Price: US $28.00
Quantity:1

Details Payment To Абдулханов Аслан 0EY83516JK4376041    -$29.00    $0.00    -$29.00 USD
```

Y.Γ δεν γνωριζω αν το ιδιο παραθυρακι ειναι αυτο που λετε για το Insomnia ή αν το ειπε πρωτα εκεινος και οχι στο myphone.gr παντως εγω το Insomnia δεν το παρακολουθω χρονια τωρα....οποτε τα ευσημα τα δινω στο αλλο forum  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## phantom77

> Y.Γ δεν γνωριζω αν το ιδιο παραθυρακι ειναι αυτο που λετε για το Insomnia ή αν το ειπε πρωτα εκεινος και οχι στο myphone.gr παντως εγω το Insomnia δεν το παρακολουθω χρονια τωρα....οποτε τα ευσημα τα δινω στο αλλο forum


Ναι, πρώτα στους "Άυπνους" είχε βγει το κόλπο, καμιά 10αριά μέρες πριν.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Ναι, πρώτα στους "Άυπνους" είχε βγει το κόλπο, καμιά 10αριά μέρες πριν.


μπορεί αλλά δεν έχει καμία σημασία, εφόσον δουλεύει όλα καλά....
ευτυχώς λύθηκε ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα, είχα σκάσει που δεν μπορούσα να αγοράσω από ebay, όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά πολλές φορές δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα αυτό που ψάχνεις!

----------


## psytransas

> καλημέρα! αφήστε τι λέει η κάθε σελίδα δεν γίνονται αγορές κανονικά δοκίμασα και με Paypal αλλά και στο aliexpress με κάρτα και δεν γίνεται. *Από ένα site banggood πήρα με απευθείας κάρτα όμως.*


Αυτο πως στο καλο δικαιολογειται ??  :Twisted Evil:  Ή ισχυουν παντου CC ή οχι.  :Evil: 

Kαι στο customer care της τραπεζας δεν ειχαν ιδεα τι να απαντησουν.  :Thumb down:

----------


## Banditgr

Steam purchase πριν από λίγο. Με paypal δεν πέρναγε ούτε με σφαίρες. Εισαγωγή σκέτη τη χρεωστική (Alpha Electron Visa) και πέρασε κανονικότατα. Να σημειωθεί ότι στο Origin Store (EA) δεν πέρναγε τίποτα από τα 2.

Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας (εγώ έριξα λευκή πετσέτα).

----------


## Nikiforos

> Αυτο πως στο καλο δικαιολογειται ??  Ή ισχυουν παντου CC ή οχι. 
> 
> Kαι στο customer care της τραπεζας δεν ειχαν ιδεα τι να απαντησουν.


καλημερα, αν και ασχετο με το Paypal δεν ξερω....γινεται ομως, οπως λενε και στο dealextreme.com και στο amazon.co.uk
τωρα οσα αλλα μαγαζια εχουν Paypal μπορω μια χαρα να αγοραζω αφου στελνω στο balance μου χρηματα οπως εχουμε πει....υπενθυμιζω εχω eurobank visa classic πιστωτικη.

----------


## bourdas777

Καλημέρα,

Μπορεί κάποιος να μας εξηγήσει αναλυτικά πως μπορούμε να περάσουμε λεφτά στο balance.
Χρειάζεται δεύτερος λογαριασμός στο paypal και δεύτερη κάρτα;

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! όχι δεν θέλει τίποτα από τα δύο! απλά να έχεις δεύτερο δικό σου email. 
Για να καταλάβει κάποιος πως δουλεύει θα το εξηγήσω ποιο απλά, θες να ζητήσεις χρήματα από κάποιον, μπαίνεις στο site του paypal σου και κάνεις login, πας στην καρτέλα που λέει request money, άρα ζητάς χρήματα από κάποιον, ως γνωστόν το Paypal παίζει με emails. Εκεί θα σου ανοίξει και άλλο παράθυρο και θα σου ζητήσει κάτι στοιχεία, βάζεις ότι ζητάει (δεν θυμάμαι απέξω τώρα ακριβώς τι ήταν αυτά), θα βάλεις στον λόγο πληρωμή αγαθών, και στο email ΔΕΝ βάζουμε αυτό του Paypal, αλλά ένα άλλο δικό μας για να έχουμε πρόσβαση. Έτσι λοιπόν ζητάμε από κάποιον να πληρώσει για κάτι που δήθεν του πουλήσαμε ας πούμε.

Μετά πάμε στο email που δώσαμε και θα δούμε ένα email από Paypal που λέει για την πληρωμή, έχει ένα link το ανοίγουμε και μας βγάζει στην σελίδα του Paypal, εκεί λέει πληρωμή με Paypal και από κάτω λέει και για κάρτα (δες το καλά γιατί και εγώ ψαχνόμουν....), πατάμε με κάρτα και ζητάει τα στοιχεία της, τα δίνουμε όλα και κάνουμε την πληρωμή.

Αφού έγινε το παραπάνω, πάμε στην σελίδα του Paypal και θα δούμε την κίνηση ότι το τάδε email μας στέλνει ένα ποσό, στο τέλος δεξιά της κίνησης λέει accept εδώ έχει βελάκι προς τα κάτω και για deny, πατάμε στο accept ότι αποδεχόμαστε την πληρωμή από το email που μας έστειλε τα χρήματα, τότε αμέσως αυτό το ποσό πάει στο balance.

Αυτή η διαδικασία ΔΕΝ είναι κόλπο δηλαδή γινόταν ανέκαθεν στο paypal άλλο αν κάποιοι από εμάς δεν το είχαν χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ, ΔΕΝ είναι παράνομο και υπάρχει προμήθεια, σημαίνει ότι ζητάμε από κάποιον άλλον να μας κάνει μια πληρωμή, άλλο τώρα αν αυτό είναι το δικό μας email με αποτέλεσμα να στέλνουμε στον εαυτό μας!!!
Η προμήθεια όταν το έκανα εγώ στα 100 ευρώ ήταν 3,75 ευρώ, μπορεί λόγω ισοτιμίας του δολαρίου τώρα να έχει αλλάξει....
Μόλις πήρα το ποσό στο balance έκανα και αγορά στο ebay με επιτυχία!  :Smile: 
Το πέτυχα με eurobank visa classic πιστωτική, πιθανόν να μην γίνεται με όλες τις κάρτες! Good Luck and keep paypaling.... :One thumb up:

----------


## netblues

> Η προμήθεια όταν το έκανα εγώ στα 100 ευρώ ήταν 3,75 ευρώ, μπορεί λόγω ισοτιμίας του δολαρίου τώρα να έχει αλλάξει....
> Μόλις πήρα το ποσό στο balance έκανα και αγορά στο ebay με επιτυχία!


Ποια ισοτιμια? Ευρω μετεφερες στο balance σου, και ευρω εμειναν.
Το paypal περνει για την εξυπηρετηση 3.4% +,35 σε καθε συναλλαγη.
Οποτε στα 100 ευρω, 3,4 ευρω απο το ποσοστο + 0,35 = 3,75.

Δεν ειναι ακριβως φτηνό, οταν απο την καρτα οταν τα τραβαγε κοστιζε 0.

----------


## Nikiforos

δεν είναι θέμα ισοτιμίας αυτό? το ποσοστό κράτησης λένε είναι σε δολάρια έτσι ανάλογα την ισοτιμία αλλάζει πχ νομίζω είναι 4% άλλο ποσό σε δολάριο, άλλο σε ευρώ. Σίγουρα κάποιος το θεωρεί υψηλό ποσό, εγώ δεν το θεωρώ υψηλό....μικρό δεν το λέω αλλά μικρό το κακό όταν κάνω την δουλειά μου και αγοράζω φτηνότερα από Ελλάδα συνεπώς γλιτώνω χρήματα. Στα 100 ευρώ τα 3.75 είναι ψίχουλα....τουλαχιστον για μενα.
Το θέμα των κρατήσεων έχει αναλυθεί αναλυτικότατα στο Myphone....

----------


## frap

> Το paypal περνει για την εξυπηρετηση 3.4% +,35 σε καθε συναλλαγη.
> Οποτε στα 100 ευρω, 3,4 ευρω απο το ποσοστο + 0,35 = 3,75.
> 
> Δεν ειναι ακριβως φτηνό, οταν απο την καρτα οταν τα τραβαγε κοστιζε 0.


Τοσο ειναι και στην περιπτωση που χρεωνει την καρτα σου απευθειας, απλα εκει τα φεσονωταν ο πωλητης κατα τη συνηθη πρακτικη, αν και υπαρχει επιλογη να τα αναλαβει ο αγοραστης. Το ποσοστο κυμαινεται μεχρι και 1.9% αν θυμαμαι καλα αναλογως τζιρου. 

Οπου "πωλητης" ειναι ο αποδεκτης των χρηματων  :Smile:

----------


## Nikiforos

οπως και να εχει επιλογη δεν εχουμε, η τακτικη των C.C μπορει να παρει χρονια, απλα αν προκειτε για κινεζικο καταστημα οπως πχ το banggood μπορουμε να πληρωσουμε με καρτα οπως και εκανα ενω εχει Paypal, αλλα δεν εχουμε την ασφαλεια του....
οποιος κλαιει ακομα τις κρατησεις να μην αγοραζει too simple....εγω αγοραζω και δεν εχω προβλημα.

----------


## netblues

> Τοσο ειναι και στην περιπτωση που χρεωνει την καρτα σου απευθειας, απλα εκει τα φεσονωταν ο πωλητης κατα τη συνηθη πρακτικη, αν και υπαρχει επιλογη να τα αναλαβει ο αγοραστης. Το ποσοστο κυμαινεται μεχρι και 1.9% αν θυμαμαι καλα αναλογως τζιρου. 
> 
> Οπου "πωλητης" ειναι ο αποδεκτης των χρηματων


 η
Αμα τα χρεωνεται ο πωλητης, προφανως δεν βγαινουν απο τη δικη μου τσεπη. Τωρα οτι αγορες κανουμε, παλι τα περνει και απο τον πωλητη.
Οντως μετα απο καποιο τζιρο , για τους πωλητες πεφτει απο το 3,4% καπου εκει που λες.
Οχι ομως για αυτους που στελνουν λεφτα.

Και δεν θυμαμαι να υπηρχε ποτε δυνατοτητα να τα αναλαβει ο αγοραστης.

- - - Updated - - -




> οπως και να εχει επιλογη δεν εχουμε, η τακτικη των C.C μπορει να παρει χρονια, απλα αν προκειτε για κινεζικο καταστημα οπως πχ το banggood μπορουμε να πληρωσουμε με καρτα οπως και εκανα ενω εχει Paypal, αλλα δεν εχουμε την ασφαλεια του....
> οποιος κλαιει ακομα τις κρατησεις να μην αγοραζει too simple....εγω αγοραζω και δεν εχω προβλημα.


Αλλο το τι μπορω να κανω, αλλο το αν μου αρεσει να μου τα παιρνουν με "αγαπη" επειδη μπορουν.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Αλλο το τι μπορω να κανω, αλλο το αν μου αρεσει να μου τα παιρνουν με "αγαπη" επειδη μπορουν.


όπως τα λες ετσι ειναι, και εμενα με πειραζει για τα C.C αλλα ενα θα πω, εκλογες ερχονται ας προσεξουμε για να εχουμε.....
μην το χαλασουμε το θεμα, αλλα εγινε αισχος η δουλεια με τα C.C οποτε για μενα οτι μπορω να αγοραζω απο ebay και 10 και 20 ευρω να μου κρατουσαν και παλι θα το εκανα! και ο λογος ειναι ενας και μοναδικος, αυτα που θελω απλα δεν υπαρχουν και δεν τα βρισκεις στην Ελλαδα δυστυχως!  :Thumb down:  γιαυτο και στα 100 ευρω τα 3,75 μου φανηκαν λιγα, παρτυ με σαμπανιες εκανα οχι αστεια!  :ROFL:

----------


## ΧρηστοςΓ

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Μπορεί κάποιος να μας εξηγήσει αναλυτικά πως μπορούμε να περάσουμε λεφτά στο balance.
> Χρειάζεται δεύτερος λογαριασμός στο paypal και δεύτερη κάρτα;



Eμένα με ένα λογαριασμό και την ιδια κάρτα δεν δούλεψε! Επρεπε να κάνω δεύτερο  λογαριασμό στο paypal και να ζητήσω απο αυτόν τα χρήματα.
Δούλεψε μια χαρά και έκανα αγορά!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Nikiforos

τι λάθος σου έβγαζε δηλαδή? και αν μπορείς για πες και με τι κάρτα δοκίμασες....
δεύτερο λογαριασμό στο paypal όμως με τι κάρτα? με άλλη?, ή γίνεται με την ίδια και φυσικά με άλλο email ?
στην δικιά σου περίπτωση υπήρχε προμήθεια και αν ναι πόσο?

----------


## psytransas

Γινεται και με χρεωστικη το κολπο ? Με alpha bank καρτα ολοκληρωσε επιτυχως κανεις τη διαδικασια ?

----------


## sdikr

> Γινεται και με χρεωστικη το κολπο ? Με alpha bank καρτα ολοκληρωσε επιτυχως κανεις τη διαδικασια ?


Απο αυτά που διάβασα και απο αυτά που δοκίμασα η απάντηση είναι μία, μπορεί ναι, μπορεί όχι! 
Σε εμένα προσωπικά δεν δούλεψε τίποτα,  διάβασα αναφορές ότι σε άλλους δούλεψε,  ποιο πολλές ήταν προς πειραίως και eurobank debit mastercard

----------


## psytransas

Με *χρεωστικη* της εθνικης δουλεψε!

----------


## frap

> Και δεν θυμαμαι να υπηρχε ποτε δυνατοτητα να τα αναλαβει ο αγοραστης.


Υπαρχει σαν option στο API και θα μεταφερει τη χρεωση των fees στον αγοραστη, αλλα οπως ειπα κατα τη συνηθη πρακτικη κανεις δε το επιλεγει... ασχετα εαν φυσικα το κοστος αυτο μεταφερεται τελικα με καποιον τροπο στον αγοραστη οπως σωστα παρατηρησες.

----------


## ΧρηστοςΓ

> τι λάθος σου έβγαζε δηλαδή? και αν μπορείς για πες και με τι κάρτα δοκίμασες....
> δεύτερο λογαριασμό στο paypal όμως με τι κάρτα? με άλλη?, ή γίνεται με την ίδια και φυσικά με άλλο email ?
> στην δικιά σου περίπτωση υπήρχε προμήθεια και αν ναι πόσο?


Νομίζω δεν δεχόταν την κάρτα αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τι ακριβώς έβγαζε.  Mε προπληρωμένη visa απο Eurobank.
Δευτερο λογαριασμο με δευτερο email με τον οποίο ζήτησα τα χρήματα απο τον αρχικό λογαριασμο  που είχε την καρτα.
Τα χρηματα τώρα είναι στο paypal balance του δευτερου λογαριασμού. 

Υπηρχε και προμήθεια φυσικά, νομίζω γύρω στα 3 ευρω για 75 που έβαλα.

----------


## Banditgr

> Γινεται και με χρεωστικη το κολπο ? Με alpha bank καρτα ολοκληρωσε επιτυχως κανεις τη διαδικασια ?


Σε χρεωστική Alpha εμένα δεν έπαιξε.

----------


## netblues

> Υπαρχει σαν option στο API και θα μεταφερει τη χρεωση των fees στον αγοραστη, αλλα οπως ειπα κατα τη συνηθη πρακτικη κανεις δε το επιλεγει... ασχετα εαν φυσικα το κοστος αυτο μεταφερεται τελικα με καποιον τροπο στον αγοραστη οπως σωστα παρατηρησες.


Ε αμα μιλαμε για api, παλι επιλογη του πωλητη ειναι. Ο αγοραστης συνηθως δεν εχει προσβαση στο api  :Razz: 
Παρολα αυτα, το θεμα ειναι οτι πληρωνουμε μια το fee του πωλητη (το οποιο ειναι υπολογισμενο στη τιμη) και πληρωνουμε και αλλο ενα 3,4% +0,35 για να τα ανεβασουμε, και πληρωνουμε και τα ακριβα conversion fees του paypal αν οτι αγοραζουμε δεν ειναι σε ευρω, συν πιθανες απωλειες λογω ισοτιμιας απο τοτε που ανεβηκαν τα λεφτα.
Με αυτα και με αυτα, η χρηση του paypal εχει τσιμπισει ενα 4 με 5% παραπανω τελικα, χωρια την τρελη βαβουρα για να ανεβασει κανεις χρηματα στο balance.

Μια χαρα δλδ.

----------


## psytransas

> Σε χρεωστική Alpha εμένα δεν έπαιξε.


Κι εγω ειχα alpha αλλα επειδη ειχα διαβασει αλλου οτι απορρίπτεται, δοκιμασα με εθνικης και εγινε. Ολο και θα 'χεις καποιον γνωστο με καρτα εκτος alpha.  :Wink:

----------


## kostas2005

φιλος ζητησε 50 δολλαρια στις 25 του μηνα και στην πιστωτικη φαινεται οτι του κρατησε 46.χχ ευρω.
ποιος εκανε την μετατροπη η τραπεζα η το paypal?

----------


## Andreaslar

mastercard apo Εθνική / eurobank περνάνε χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Alpha bank VISA enter, 4 κάρτες, δεν πέρασε τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει το είδος της κάρτας (enter VISA) ή απευθείας η τράπεζα

----------


## sdikr

> mastercard apo Εθνική / eurobank περνάνε χωρίς πρόβλημα.
> 
> Alpha bank VISA enter, 4 κάρτες, δεν πέρασε τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει το είδος της κάρτας (enter VISA) ή απευθείας η τράπεζα


Σε εμένα δεν περνάει η κάρτα της eurobank,  όπως και σε άλλους,  σε άλλους περνάει με την μια η χρεωστική πειραιώς, σε εμένα όχι.
Τελικά μάλλον είμαι γκαντέμης  :Razz:

----------


## kostas2005

κάτι παρόμοιο παίζει και με το amazon

----------


## whitehed

> Με *χρεωστικη* της εθνικης δουλεψε!


Και σε μενα... :Clap:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Σε εμένα δεν περνάει η κάρτα της eurobank,  όπως και σε άλλους,  σε άλλους περνάει με την μια η χρεωστική πειραιώς, σε εμένα όχι.
> Τελικά μάλλον είμαι γκαντέμης


καλημερα! εχει ποιο πολυ καντεμη απο εμενα γενικα? δυσκολο...τι καρτα ακριβως εχεις? εμενα ειναι eurobank visa classic πιστωτικη και περασε κανονικα, οπως εχω πει εβαλα 100 ευρω και μου κρατησε 3,75 και εκανα αγορα και απο ebay.

----------


## eyw

Δουλεύει το paypal?
Γίνεται log-in?
Αν ναί τότε και εγώ god damned, βγάζει μύνημα too many redirections κλπ.
Δοκίμασα με 3-4 browsers, με cleared cookies, με 3rd party cookies αλλά δεν.
Μπας και ο Στουρνάρας έβαλε χέρι και στο paypal?
Μήπως το hackάρανε και θα το διαβάσουμε αύριο στις ειδήσεις?

----------


## bourdas777

Καλημέρα!
Με κάρτα eurobank (visa prepaid) κατάφερα να περάσω λεφτά στο paypal balance και έκανα αγορές από ebay.

----------


## nickvog

> όπως τα λες ετσι ειναι, και εμενα με πειραζει για τα C.C αλλα ενα θα πω, εκλογες ερχονται ας προσεξουμε για να εχουμε.....
> μην το χαλασουμε το θεμα, αλλα εγινε αισχος η δουλεια με τα C.C οποτε για μενα οτι μπορω να αγοραζω απο ebay και 10 και 20 ευρω να μου κρατουσαν και παλι θα το εκανα! και ο λογος ειναι ενας και μοναδικος, αυτα που θελω απλα δεν υπαρχουν και δεν τα βρισκεις στην Ελλαδα δυστυχως!  γιαυτο και στα 100 ευρω τα 3,75 μου φανηκαν λιγα, παρτυ με σαμπανιες εκανα οχι αστεια!


Εγώ δυστυχώς βλέπω με τσίπρα να μένει για αόριστο χρόνο η εφεύρεσή του, τα CC και να μας φορτώνουν κάθε είδους περιορισμούς (στα χρήματά ΜΑΣ, που δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε) για να ανακεφαλαιωποιηθούν όσο δυνατόν λιγότερο οι τράπεζες και να περισσέψει μπόλικο δανεικό να πάρει ο κατρούγκαλος κανα επιπλέον στρατό νέων δημοσίων υπαλλήλων/ψηφοφόρρων.....   :Thinking: 

Σορυ για το semi-offtopic, αλλά όσο και ελπίζουμε ότι θα αλλάξει αυτή η ανωμαλία που μας φόρεσαν με το έτσι θέλω και ανάγκασαν όλους τους ξένους χρηματοπιστωτικούς μεσολαβητές (paypal, paysafe κλπ.) να φύγουν άρον άρον απ' την Ελλάδα, δεν βλέπω να διορθώνεται με τη διατήρηση του πολιτικού σκηνικού.  :Sorry:

----------


## nothing

> Εγώ δυστυχώς βλέπω με τσίπρα να μένει για αόριστο χρόνο η εφεύρεσή του, τα CC και να μας φορτώνουν κάθε είδους περιορισμούς (στα χρήματά ΜΑΣ, που δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε) για να ανακεφαλαιωποιηθούν όσο δυνατόν λιγότερο οι τράπεζες και να περισσέψει μπόλικο δανεικό να πάρει ο κατρούγκαλος κανα επιπλέον στρατό νέων δημοσίων υπαλλήλων/ψηφοφόρρων.....  
> 
> Σορυ για το semi-offtopic, αλλά όσο και ελπίζουμε ότι θα αλλάξει αυτή η ανωμαλία που μας φόρεσαν με το έτσι θέλω και ανάγκασαν όλους τους ξένους χρηματοπιστωτικούς μεσολαβητές (paypal, paysafe κλπ.) να φύγουν άρον άρον απ' την Ελλάδα, δεν βλέπω να διορθώνεται με τη διατήρηση του πολιτικού σκηνικού.


Οταν δεν γνωριζουμε κατι καλο ειναι να μη μιλαμε και να μη γραφουμε οτι μας κατεβαινει στο μυαλο...

----------


## nickvog

> Οταν δεν γνωριζουμε κατι καλο ειναι να μη μιλαμε και να μη γραφουμε οτι μας κατεβαινει στο μυαλο...


Μπας και γνωρίζουμε κάτι άλλο, διαφορετικό ?? Με αυτά που γνωρίζουμε και ακούμε και διαβάζουμε (διατήρηση CC και ορίου 420, αφορολόγητο μόνο μέσω κάρτας κλπ.), όλα τα άλλα τα συμπεραίνουμε όσοι ενημερωνόμαστε και κοιτάμε και ανάμεσα στις τελείες (86 δισ. πακέτο, πρώτη δόση 26 δισ, τα 13 ήδη δόθηκαν στις 20 στο δάνειο, τα 10 δισ για τις τράπεζες αλλά όχι εδώ, σε λογ/σμο λουξεμβούργου και άμα ζητηθούν, κάπου Νοέμβρη μετά τα stress tests).

http://www.voria.gr/article/ny-times...Speed=noscript

http://www.tanea.gr/news/politics/ar...ia-thn-ellada/

Αυτά. Δεν θα επανέλθω.

----------


## matamitsos

καλημερα παιδια οπως ειπε ο nikiforos εκανα αυτο με την paypal και τα χρηματα μπηκαν κανονικα αλλα οταν πηγα να πληρωσω σε ενα online game μου εβγαλε το παραθυρο να κανω log in στην paypal και οταν βαζω τα στοιχεια, μου βγαζει αυτο "We are unable to complete your request at this time. Please try again later. We apologize for the inconvenience."

μηπως ξερει κανεις τι γινεται?

----------


## nnn

Επιλέγεις η πληρωμή να γίνει από το Balance ?

----------


## GrandGamer

Off Topic


		Αλήθεια, αναρωτήθηκε ποτέ κανείς γιατί το όριο είναι 420; Θα πει κάποιος, είναι γιατί είναι €60*7 μέρες μας κάνει €420. Ναι αλλά θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν καλύτερη στρογγυλοποίηση, πχ €400, €450, €500.

----------


## nothing

> Μπας και γνωρίζουμε κάτι άλλο, διαφορετικό ?? Με αυτά που γνωρίζουμε και ακούμε και διαβάζουμε (διατήρηση CC και ορίου 420, αφορολόγητο μόνο μέσω κάρτας κλπ.), όλα τα άλλα τα συμπεραίνουμε όσοι ενημερωνόμαστε και κοιτάμε και ανάμεσα στις τελείες (86 δισ. πακέτο, πρώτη δόση 26 δισ, τα 13 ήδη δόθηκαν στις 20 στο δάνειο, τα 10 δισ για τις τράπεζες αλλά όχι εδώ, σε λογ/σμο λουξεμβούργου και άμα ζητηθούν, κάπου Νοέμβρη μετά τα stress tests).
> 
> http://www.voria.gr/article/ny-times...Speed=noscript
> 
> http://www.tanea.gr/news/politics/ar...ia-thn-ellada/
> 
> Αυτά. Δεν θα επανέλθω.


Για τις τραπεζες ειναι λογικο το ποσο να μην εχει ερθει ακομα αφου δεν εχουν τελειωσει τα tests...
Τα Links γιατι τα εβγαλες? Για να πεις που θα πανε τα λεφτα? Το ξερουμε απο εκεινη την ημερα και δεν εχει σχεση με αυτα που συζηταμε.
Θα απαντησω για το συγκεκριμενο ακομα μια φορα και απο εκει και περα δε το συνεχιζω.






> *Εγώ δυστυχώς βλέπω με τσίπρα να μένει για αόριστο χρόνο η εφεύρεσή του, τα CC και να μας φορτώνουν κάθε είδους περιορισμούς (στα χρήματά ΜΑΣ, που δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε)*


Τι σχεση εχει ο Τσιπρας και τα CC σαν εφευρεση του ? Επιβληθηκαν για συγκεκριμενους λογους και θα αρθουν με το καιρο οπως γινεται παντου στο κοσμο. (Δεν ειμασταν οι πρωτοι στο κοσμο που εγινε)
Οι περιορισμοι ειναι επισης συγκεκριμενοι και αναλογα με το πως παει η κατασταση θα "χαλαρωνουν" με τον καιρο.
Ναι χρηματα ΜΑΣ αλλα μπορεις να τα χρησιμοποιησεις κανονικα (Το paypal δεν σε εμποδιζει να αγορασεις οπουδηποτε αλλου αφου ηδη εχει αναφερθει οτι εδω και καιρο με απευθειας χρηση καρτας μια χαρα αγορες γινονται και στο εξωτερικο)




> *για να ανακεφαλαιωποιηθούν όσο δυνατόν λιγότερο οι τράπεζες και να περισσέψει μπόλικο δανεικό να πάρει ο κατρούγκαλος κανα επιπλέον στρατό νέων δημοσίων υπαλλήλων/ψηφοφόρρων..... *


Τωρα για αυτο τι να πρωτοσχολιασω? Ειναι τουλαχιστον αστειο αυτο που γραφεις.




> *Σορυ για το semi-offtopic, αλλά όσο και ελπίζουμε ότι θα αλλάξει αυτή η ανωμαλία που μας φόρεσαν με το έτσι θέλω και ανάγκασαν όλους τους ξένους χρηματοπιστωτικούς μεσολαβητές (paypal, paysafe κλπ.) να φύγουν άρον άρον απ' την Ελλάδα, δεν βλέπω να διορθώνεται με τη διατήρηση του πολιτικού σκηνικού.*


Η ανωμαλια οπως ειπα και παραπανω οσο καλυτερευει η κατασταση τοσο πιο συντομα θα φτιαξει για το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο του κοσμου. Τις εταιρειες κανεις δε τις αναγκασε να φυγουν και οσες το καναν ψαχναν μια υπεροχη αφορμη. Ειδικα οι μεγαλες. 
Το paypal ηταν στην Ελλαδα και εφυγε???   :Thinking:

----------


## kostas2005

αν οι αγορές που θα κάνουμε είναι σε δολλάρια συμφέρει περισσότερο να ζητήσουμε δολλάρια εξαρχής η οχι?

και να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζουμε στην Κύπρο  αν έπαιζε κάτι παρόμοιο και αν ναι πόσο κρατησε?

----------


## netblues

> αν οι αγορές που θα κάνουμε είναι σε δολλάρια συμφέρει περισσότερο να ζητήσουμε δολλάρια εξαρχής η οχι?


Δυσκολη απαντηση. Εξαρταται ποιος κανει την μετατροπη σε δολλαρια απο ευρω. Συνηθως συμφερει η ελληνικη τραπεζα, αλλα οχι ολες οι τραπεζες παλι.
Απο την αλλη, στην καρτα εχει τροπο να το κανεις, στην αποστολη χρηματος δεν το ξερω.

----------


## matamitsos

αν εννοεις απο τα χρηματα που εχω φορτωσει στην paypal τοτε ναι αλλα ξαναλεω οτι αυτο το μυνημα βγανει με το που βαζω τα στοιχεια της paypal στο site και παταω συνδεση για να ξεκινησει η πληρωμη

----------


## Doxaios

Από τη στιγμή που πιάνει αυτό το κόλπο με τους 2 λογαριασμούς, εαν θέλω να αγοράσω κάτι με paypal δε μπορώ να πώ στον πωλητή να κάνει request payment από τον δικό μου λογαριασμό για να πληρώσω με αυτόν τον τρόπο; Kαι να προσθέσει στο κόστος το 3.4% + €0.35 EUR ? Κάνω κάπου λάθος;

----------


## netblues

Θεωρητικα ναι, πρακτικως ομως οχι. Υπερβολικα πολλες συνενοησεις, και στο τελος αν στραβωσει θα βρεθει μπλεγμενος με περιεργη διαδικασια
Γιατι να το κανει?

----------


## Nozomi

> Τι σχεση εχει ο Τσιπρας και τα CC σαν εφευρεση του ? Επιβληθηκαν για συγκεκριμενους λογους και θα αρθουν με το καιρο οπως γινεται παντου στο κοσμο. (Δεν ειμασταν οι πρωτοι στο κοσμο που εγινε)


Είναι απίστευτα αυτά που γράφεις. 
Ο Τσίπρας άφησε σκοπίμως την χώρα να βγει εκτός προγράμματος και με το δημοψήφισμα προκάλεσε τον πανικό και το επακόλουθο bank run το οποίο ήταν και η αιτία να επιβληθούν τα cc. 
Αν η χώρα δεν είχε βγει απ΄το πρόγραμμα, θα μας κάλυπτε η ΕΚΤ και δεν θα επιβάλλονταν τα cc.

Κάτι αντίστοιχο είχε συμβεί το 2012, και τότε η ΕΚΤ έστελνε αεροπλάνα με μετρητά στην Ελλάδα, και αποφεύχθησαν τα χειρότερα.

Καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να διαστρεβλώνουμε τα γεγονότα.  :Wink: 

Στο ενδιάμεσο, είχαμε την επαναπρόσλήψη 7,000 ΔΥ, κάποιοι εκ των οποίων απελύθησαν γιατί προσελήφθησαν ρουσφετολογικά, ενώ σε κάποια φάση υπήρξε πρόθεση να βάλουν χέρι και στις τραπεζικές θυρίδες, λες και είμαστε κομμουνιστική δικτατορία.

Εν τέλει, αν γίνονταν όλα αυτά ώστε να εξασφαλίσουμε κάποια καλύτερη συμφωνία, ίσως και να άξιζε, αλλά η συμφωνία ήταν ό,τι χειρότερο, τα μέτρα του mail Χαρδούβελλη (για τα οποία κι όλος ο κακός χαμός, οι εκλογές κτλ.) ήταν χάδι μπροστά σε όλα αυτά που θα έρθουν.

Οπότε, προκύπτει το λογικό ερώτημα: γιατί συνέβησαν όλα αυτά ;

Για να συνειδητοποιήσει ο κ.Τσίπρας, οι συν αυτώ, όπως και αυτοί που τον ψήφισαν ότι δεν υπάρχει άλλος δρόμος κι ότι όλοι όσοι ψήφισαν τα προηγούμενα Μνημόνια δεν ήταν προδότες και γερμανοτσολιάδες αλλά απλώς δεν ήθελαν να αφήσουν την χώρα να πέσει στα βράχια ; ; ;

Η απαγόρευση αγορών μέσω Paypal είναι ένα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ μπροστά στην ζημιά που υπέστη η πραγματική οικονομία και οι επιχειρήσεις απ΄τα capital controls.

----------


## Doxaios

> Θεωρητικα ναι, πρακτικως ομως οχι. Υπερβολικα πολλες συνενοησεις, και στο τελος αν στραβωσει θα βρεθει μπλεγμενος με περιεργη διαδικασια
> Γιατι να το κανει?


Επειδή κάποιος μπορεί να σκεφτεί το ίδιο με εμένα να πώ οτι δεν πέτυχε. Συνεννοήθηκα με τον πωλητή ο οποίος όντως μου έστειλε request money για το ποσό+το fee. Παρόλα αυτά δεν επιτρέπεται η μεταφορά στον λογαριασμό του. Τελικά έκανα τη διαδικασία με το balance και του τα έστειλα...

----------


## xristakos

Εγώ, πάντως, μόλις δοκίμασα το κόλπο με το balance με μια Visa της Alpha και μια της Εμπορικής που έχω και έφαγα άκυρο.

----------


## nothing

> Είναι απίστευτα αυτά που γράφεις. 
> Ο Τσίπρας άφησε σκοπίμως την χώρα να βγει εκτός προγράμματος και με το δημοψήφισμα προκάλεσε τον πανικό και το επακόλουθο bank run το οποίο ήταν και η αιτία να επιβληθούν τα cc. 
> Αν η χώρα δεν είχε βγει απ΄το πρόγραμμα, θα μας κάλυπτε η ΕΚΤ και δεν θα επιβάλλονταν τα cc.
> 
> Κάτι αντίστοιχο είχε συμβεί το 2012, και τότε η ΕΚΤ έστελνε αεροπλάνα με μετρητά στην Ελλάδα, και αποφεύχθησαν τα χειρότερα.
> 
> Καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να διαστρεβλώνουμε τα γεγονότα. 
> 
> Στο ενδιάμεσο, είχαμε την επαναπρόσλήψη 7,000 ΔΥ, κάποιοι εκ των οποίων απελύθησαν γιατί προσελήφθησαν ρουσφετολογικά, ενώ σε κάποια φάση υπήρξε πρόθεση να βάλουν χέρι και στις τραπεζικές θυρίδες, λες και είμαστε κομμουνιστική δικτατορία.
> ...




Off Topic


		Δεν μ'αρεσει να συνεχιζει κατι offtopic και απλα θα απαντησω σχετικα συντομα. 
Ασχετως αν συμφωνω ή διαφωνω με ορισμενα πραγματα απαντησα σε κατι πολυ συγκεκριμενο και ηταν πως τα CC ηταν εφευρεση του Τσιπρα.

ps : Παρακαλω να μην αναφερεται το mail Χαρδουβελη σαν κατι το οποιο ειναι σημαντικο (η μεγαλυτερη μπουρδα που λενε ολοι κιολας) οταν ηταν καποιες ΠΡΟΤΑΣΕΙΣ και μονο απο δικη μας πλευρα χωρις να συμφωνει κανεις. Αντιστοιχα και ο Τσιπρας ειχε δωσει προτασεις με λιγα μετρα αλλα τα 3 πηραμε. Αλλο προταση χωρις απαντηση και αλλο θα ηταν ΑΝ συμφωνουσαν οντως και τελικα ειχαμε το σημερινο αποτελεσμα λογω Τσιπρα και μονο.

ps2 : Προσωπικα σταματαω εδω οριστικα οχι γιατι δε θα μαρεσε να το συζητησουμε περαιτερω αλλα οπως ειπα γιατι ειναι offtopic.  :Smile:

----------


## psytransas

> Εγώ, πάντως, μόλις δοκίμασα το κόλπο με το balance με μια Visa της Alpha και μια της Εμπορικής που έχω και έφαγα άκυρο.


Οταν τρως το ακυρο χρεωνεσαι κατι ή οχι ?

----------


## nmavro73

Αν αγοράσω μέσω paypal απο εξωτερικο θα εχω όριο 60€; Η δεν μπορω καθόλου;

----------


## spartak

> Αν αγοράσω μέσω paypal απο εξωτερικο θα εχω όριο 60€; Η δεν μπορω καθόλου;


Αν εχεις τα χρήματα στο balance δεν υπάρχει όριο (όσα έχεις εκεί ξοδευεις). Αν δεν εχεις στο Balance και πας να κάνεις με κάρτα *πιθανότατα* δε θα σε αφήσει καθόλου.

----------


## Hetfield

> Είναι απίστευτα αυτά που γράφεις. 
> Ο Τσίπρας άφησε σκοπίμως την χώρα να βγει εκτός προγράμματος και με το δημοψήφισμα προκάλεσε τον πανικό και το επακόλουθο bank run το οποίο ήταν και η αιτία να επιβληθούν τα cc. 
> Αν η χώρα δεν είχε βγει απ΄το πρόγραμμα, θα μας κάλυπτε η ΕΚΤ και δεν θα επιβάλλονταν τα cc.
> 
> Κάτι αντίστοιχο είχε συμβεί το 2012, και τότε η ΕΚΤ έστελνε αεροπλάνα με μετρητά στην Ελλάδα, και αποφεύχθησαν τα χειρότερα.
> 
> Καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να διαστρεβλώνουμε τα γεγονότα. 
> 
> Στο ενδιάμεσο, είχαμε την επαναπρόσλήψη 7,000 ΔΥ, κάποιοι εκ των οποίων απελύθησαν γιατί προσελήφθησαν ρουσφετολογικά, ενώ σε κάποια φάση υπήρξε πρόθεση να βάλουν χέρι και στις τραπεζικές θυρίδες, λες και είμαστε κομμουνιστική δικτατορία.
> ...




Off Topic


		Το ερωτημα που προκυπτει ειναι τι ρολο βαρας εσυ σε αυτο το θεμα.
Οι τραπεζες, ακομα κι η τραπεζα της Ελλαδος, ειναι ιδιωτικες, η δε τραπεζα της Ελλαδος εχει αγνωστη μετοχικη συνθεση κι ελαχιστη επιρροη απο το ελληνικο δημοσιο.
Πρακτικα δεν ειναι αποφαση ελληνικης κυβερνησεως το ασχετο θεμα που θιγεις.
Υπαρχουν κι αλλα θεματα για να κανεις πολιτικο καλαμπουρι.

----------


## Nozomi

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Πρακτικα δεν ειναι αποφαση ελληνικης κυβερνησεως το ασχετο θεμα που θιγεις.




Off Topic


		Τα cc ήταν βασικά απόφαση της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης, φέρνουν φαρδιά-πλατιά τις υπογραφές των οικονομικών υπουργών, αλλά και πρακτικά ήταν συνέπεια του bank-run που προεκλήθη απ΄το δημοψήφισμα.
	

Η δε κατάσταση, λόγω της εντεινόμενης πολιτικής αστάθειας, προβλέπεται να διαρκέσει...

----------


## euri

Από το επόμενο πολιτικό/offtopic μήνυμα θα αρχίσουν διαγραφές.  Υπάρχουν σχετικά νήματα για την πολιτική συζήτηση.

----------


## Banditgr

> Αν εχεις τα χρήματα στο balance δεν υπάρχει όριο (όσα έχεις εκεί ξοδευεις). Αν δεν εχεις στο Balance και πας να κάνεις με κάρτα *πιθανότατα* δε θα σε αφήσει καθόλου.


Εξαρτάται και από την κάρτα και ποιον πληρώνεις, πιθανότατα και από άλλους παράγοντες (όριο τράπεζας κτλ) πχ στο steam απευθείας πληρωμή έχει περάσει (πράγμα βέβαια που δεν εγγυάται 100% ότι αυτό θα εξακολουθήσει να συμβαίνει).

----------


## soulreaver

Με κάρτα e-prepaid Eurobank πέρασε κανονικά στο balance του paypal.

----------


## nikosmelt

Με την καινούργια ανέπαφων συναλλαγών  χρεωστική της Εθνικής έκανα πάντως 3 φορές γέμισμα το balance μου. Με μια χρεωστική visa και μια prepaid visa της Πειραιώς έφαγα πόρτα.

----------


## Nozomi

Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω εγώ με τις αλλοπρόσαλες αναφορές, είναι ότι "'οποιος πρόλαβε τον Κύριο είδε" ή όποιος πρόλαβε το όριο που έχουν θέσει ανά Τράπεζα, έχει καλώς.

Δεν υπάρχει κανόνας.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ νομίζω πως είναι ανάλογα την τράπεζα δλδ βλέπω eurobank και Εθνική, και εγώ με eurobank έκανα, με Alpha bank εχει καταφερει κανεις? ολο ακυρα βλεπω....

----------


## netblues

Ναι αμε, και απευθειας paypal, με alpha. Ειναι τυχαιο.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Ναι αμε, και απευθειας paypal, με alpha. Ειναι τυχαιο.


Εννοείς χωρίς να έχεις balance? καλά δεν δοκίμασα και εγώ απευθείας, ίσως να είναι τυχαίο τελικά! 
αν έχουμε balance και κάνουμε πληρωμή από paypal παει με balance ή μπορούμε κάπως να επιλεξουμε και απευθειας?

----------


## techgirl

Με μια φράση, ότι να ναι  :Sad:

----------


## netblues

> Εννοείς χωρίς να έχεις balance? καλά δεν δοκίμασα και εγώ απευθείας, ίσως να είναι τυχαίο τελικά! 
> αν έχουμε balance και κάνουμε πληρωμή από paypal παει με balance ή μπορούμε κάπως να επιλεξουμε και απευθειας?


Το διαλεγεις την ωρα της πληρωμης.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Το διαλεγεις την ωρα της πληρωμης.


ok thanks! θα το δω την επομενη φορα αν παιρνει απευθειας την καρτα, μην κανουμε τσαμπα παραγγελιες τωρα....περιμενω 2 πραγματα να ερθουν πρωτα ενα απο κινα και ενα απο Μοσχα και μετα βλεπουμε!  :One thumb up:

----------


## coach

Καλησπερα παιδια!
Προσπαθησα κι εγω να κανω την σχετικη ενεργεια για να "γεμισω" το balance του paypal .
Το δοκιμασα με 5 ευρω ως τεστ και οντως εμφανιστηκαν στο balance 4.48 (λογω προμηθειας)
Το ερωτημα τωρα ειναι πως κανω τελικα την αγορα? Δεν τα καταφερα!
Να σημειωσω οτι ειχα κανει την βλακεια πριν και ειχα ¨βγαλει" την verified καρτα μου απο το 
Paypal. H καινουρια που προσθεσα στο Paypal ειναι unverified οπως γραφει και υποτιθεται θα μου 
στειλει το Paypal τον 4ψηφιο κωδικο (εδω και 5 ημερες δεν εστειλε τιποτα). Ξαναρωτω λοιπον, 
αυτο παιζει ρολο που δεν μπορω να κανω αγοαες παρολο που εχω καταφερει να προσθεω χρηματα
balance? Οποιος ξερει ας μας δωσει τα φωτα του!!!
Ευχαριστω

----------


## topmar

Καλησπέρα, μόλις δοκίμασα να γεμίσω το balance και εγώ, με 1 Visa Πειραιώς και 1 Visa Alpha Bank, και δεν γίνεται με τίποτα..... 

Πως το έκαναν μερικοί;

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Αρκετές φορές είναι θέμα τύχης. Πολλοί τα καταφέραμε με χρεωστική Πειραιώς.

----------


## coach

με χρεωστικη Πειραιως κι εγω!
Αγαπητε Σεραφειμ εκανες καποια αγορα απο ebay? Tι ενεργειες πρεπει να κανω μετα αφοτου γεμισω το balance με το ποσο που θελω?
Μπορεις να βοηθησεις?
Ευχαριστω!

- - - Updated - - -

... Αγαπητε Σεραφειμ την καρτα την εκανε verified το Paypal ή δεν ειναι απαραιτητο αυτο να γινει για να προβει καποιος σε καποια αγορα? Που βρισκουμε τον 4ψηφιο κωδικο για την πιστοποιηση (verifying) της καρτας? τι κανω λαθος?

----------


## maddoctor

Μόλις διάβαζα ότι ενεργοποιήθηκε η Western Union πάλι
http://www.dikaiologitika.gr/eidhsei...sto-eksoteriko

----------


## nightbird7000

Μια ερώτηση: οι προπληρωμενες κάρτες (prepaid) επαναφορτιζονται πλέον κανονικά; Επειδή κάποιο διάστημα δεν γινόταν επαναφόρτιση τους με χρήματα λόγω cc.

----------


## nnn

> Μόλις διάβαζα ότι ενεργοποιήθηκε η Western Union πάλι
> http://www.dikaiologitika.gr/eidhsei...sto-eksoteriko


Εδώ και μια βδομάδα το διαβάζω, αλλά .....



- - - Updated - - -




> Μια ερώτηση: οι προπληρωμενες κάρτες (prepaid) επαναφορτιζονται πλέον κανονικά; Επειδή κάποιο διάστημα δεν γινόταν επαναφόρτιση τους με χρήματα λόγω cc.


Webbuy Πειραιώς, φόρτισα κανονικά.

----------


## blade_

και παλι.θα εστελνες χρηματα με wu?εγω δυσκολα.

----------


## nnn

> και παλι.θα εστελνες χρηματα με wu?εγω δυσκολα.


Με τίποτα, απλά το αναφέρω.

----------


## nightbird7000

> Webbuy Πειραιώς, φόρτισα κανονικά.


Α, ωραία τότε, αυτήν την κάρτα έχω κι εγώ.

----------


## spartak

Να ενημερώσω ότι ενεργοποιήθηκε η δυνατότητα αποστολής στο εξωτερικό μέχρι 500 ευρω/ ατομο/μήνα μέσω ιδρυμάτων πληρωμων (και όχι τραπεζων). Να θυμίσω ότι προβλεπόταν στην απόφαση Τσακαλώτου της 17.8.15

----------


## Nikiforos

Τι θα πει αυτο δλδ? αγοραζουμε κανονικα απο paypal χωρις να υπαρχει balance?

----------


## spartak

> Τι θα πει αυτο δλδ? αγοραζουμε κανονικα απο paypal χωρις να υπαρχει balance?


Δε σημαίνει αυτό. Κανονικά από το Paypal δε μπορείς να αγοράζεις ακόμα χωρίς balance (πλην ελαχιστότατων εξαιρεσεων που δηλώνουν ότι το κατάφεραν)

----------


## Nikiforos

και τι ειναι αυτα τα ιδρυματα που δεν ειναι τραπεζες? αρα δεν εχει σχεση με το θεμα του paypal....

----------


## GrandGamer

> και τι ειναι αυτα τα ιδρυματα που δεν ειναι τραπεζες? αρα δεν εχει σχεση με το θεμα του paypal....


Λογικά εννοεί PaySafe, Western Union κλπ.

----------


## Nikiforos

α οκ δεν τα γνωριζω αυτα δεν εχω ασχοληθει, ειπα και εγω πως αλλαξαν γνωμη και μας εφτιαξαν αλλα που τετοια τυχη!

----------


## spartak

> και τι ειναι αυτα τα ιδρυματα που δεν ειναι τραπεζες? αρα δεν εχει σχεση με το θεμα του paypal....


Αν δεις παραπάνω ο Maddoctor ανέφερε τη western union. Με αφορμή αυτό το εγραψα

----------


## GrandGamer

Αν ανοίξει η PaySafe καλά θα είναι, αλλιώς ότι κόλπα μπορούμε με το PayPal.

----------


## frap

> και παλι.θα εστελνες χρηματα με wu?εγω δυσκολα.


Καποτε, παλια ισως... σχεδον 10 χρονια πριν. Τωρα με τους Κινεζους ειδικα, ποτε.

----------


## nikkos

Εγώ σήμερα κατάφερα και έβαλα χρήματα με πιστωτική της Εθνικής σχεδόν μετά απο 2 βδομάδες προσπαθείας :Worthy:

----------


## coach

Γιατι φιλε frap με του Κινεζους δεν θα εβαζες ποτε χρηματα με WesternUnion? Δεν τον εχω χρησιμοποιησει ποτε τον τροπο και δεν ξερω τι εννοεις? Υπαρχει περιπτωση να σου φανε τα χρηματαοι Κινεζοι ας πουμε? Διαφωτησε μας σε παρακαλω!

----------


## maddoctor

PayPal.me: Νέα υπηρεσία αποστολής χρημάτων απευθείας σε χρήστη
http://neakiniton.blogspot.gr/2015/09/paypalme.html

​Όχι όμως για Ελλάδα προς το παρόν....

----------


## maddoctor

Αν και λίγο άσχετο, αλλά ίσως να είναι και πολύ σχετικό με το μέλλον....
Capital controls και στην Κίνα!

----------


## phantom77

Εγώ πάντως θα σκάσω αν δεν βρω το λόγο που δεν με αφήνει να δοκιμάσω πληρωμή με κάρτα. Μόνο το balance βγάζει σαν διαθέσιμο τρόπο.

----------


## nmavro73

Πως γίνεται να δέχομαι λεφτά από paypal; Δεν αφήνει να κάνω προσθήκη λογαριασμού. Αφήνει να προσθέσω κάρτα;

----------


## phantom77

> Πως γίνεται να δέχομαι λεφτά από paypal; Δεν αφήνει να κάνω προσθήκη λογαριασμού. Αφήνει να προσθέσω κάρτα;


Πριν ένα μήνα περίπου, πρόσθεσα American Express και χρεωστικές Mastercard  των Eurobank και Πειραιώς.

----------


## ArchAngel

Χθες το βράδυ κατάφερα με πιστωτική visa της Eurobank (verified από το paypal, δεν ξέρω αν αυτό παίζει ρόλο η όχι) να βάλω 150 € στο balance του paypal.
Χρειάστηκε να προσπαθήσω 2 φορές για να πετύχει , ενώ με χρεωστικη της ίδιας τράπεζας δεν πέτυχε.

----------


## spartak

> Πως γίνεται να δέχομαι λεφτά από paypal; Δεν αφήνει να κάνω προσθήκη λογαριασμού. Αφήνει να προσθέσω κάρτα;


Τι εννοείς να δεχεσαι; Στο balance? Θα πρέπει να δεχεσαι κανονικά (π.χ. απο πωλησεις στο ebay). Κάρτα θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσεις αν σε αφήνει. Το λογαριασμό γιατι θες να τον προσθέσεις; Αν εχεις χρήματα στο balance μπορούν να κατέβουν σε λογαριασμο τραπεζικο. Αυτο θες να κάνεις;

----------


## nmavro73

> Τι εννοείς να δεχεσαι; Στο balance? Θα πρέπει να δεχεσαι κανονικά (π.χ. απο πωλησεις στο ebay). Κάρτα θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσεις αν σε αφήνει. Το λογαριασμό γιατι θες να τον προσθέσεις; Αν εχεις χρήματα στο balance μπορούν να κατέβουν σε λογαριασμο τραπεζικο. Αυτο θες να κάνεις;


Θέλω να προσθέσω λογαριασμο για να κατεβάζω το balance. Δεν γινεται. Αν εχεις ήδη λογαριασμό μαλλον δουλευει

----------


## Nikiforos

> Χθες το βράδυ κατάφερα με πιστωτική visa της Eurobank (verified από το paypal, δεν ξέρω αν αυτό παίζει ρόλο η όχι) να βάλω 150 € στο balance του paypal.
> Χρειάστηκε να προσπαθήσω 2 φορές για να πετύχει , ενώ με χρεωστικη της ίδιας τράπεζας δεν πέτυχε.


τελος του μηνα Αυγουστου ειχα μεταφερει 100 ευρω με την πρωτη στο balance με ιδια καρτα, εκανα αγορα μετα απο ebay και πριν μερες ακομα ειχα κανει αγορα απευθειας ομως με την καρτα την ιδια απο το banggood.com
Την πρωτη φορα που απετυχε τι μυνημα ειχες?


μου εστειλα τωρα αμεσως με την καρτα μου 48 δολαρια :
Amount received:	
	$48.00 USD
Fee amount:	
	-$1.93 USD
Net amount:	
	$46.07 USD

    Currency converter

    Available balance in EUR (primary): €69.63 EUR
    Total balance (all currencies, available and pending) converted to EUR: €109.57 EUR

Total: 	$48.00 USD
From amount: 	€44.56 EUR
To amount: 	$48.00 USD
Exchange rate: 1 EUR = 1.07740 USD

παιδια επειγον σε αλλο forum τους βαλανε χερι απο το paypal!!!! απο τις πολλες δοκιμες στο request money γινεται χαμος! ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ μην μας κλειδωσουν!!!!
δειτε:



```
Εμένα το Paypal Ευρώπης μου έβγαλε ΚΙΤΡΙΝΗ ΚΑΡΤΑ γιατί λέει ότι είδε κάποιες κινήσεις που απαγορεύονται απο την πολιτική του.
Όταν τους ρώτησα ποιο είναι αυτό δείτε τι μου απάντησε (κατι σχετικό με το ότι απαγορεύεται να φορτώνεις επιτηδες λεφτά σε άλλο ή δικό σου λογαριασμό χωρίς να υπάρχει πραγματικός λόγος ή κάτι τέτοιο)

We screen our payment system on a regular basis. While we were screening, we noticed that you've completed cash advances that aren't allowed under our User Agreement. Payments that don't involve the purchase of goods or services should be sent using the right payment type. You can learn more about our payment options by clicking on the "What is this?" link the next time you send money.
Helping others complete a cash advance or providing yourself with one is not allowed. If you participate in a restricted activity while using our service, we may temporarily or permanently suspend your account. You should also know that we may hold or delay a payment at our discretion to ask you for information about any transactions you've completed.

You can view the terms of using our services by clicking the "Legal Agreement" link at the bottom of any PayPal webpage, and viewing our User Agreement.

It is my pleasure to assist you. Thank you for choosing PayPal.

Yours sincerely,
Mireya
PayPal
```



```
Επειδή εγώ έκανα πολλά πειράματα με διάφορες κάρτες και με διάφορους τρόπους, έλαβα σήμερα το παρακάτω mail από το europservices paypal:

We've noticed that you've recently completed a credit card cash advance which we don't allow with our service, as clarified under the 'Restricted Activities' found in Section 9 of our User Agreement.

Please note that if you participate in a restricted activity while using our service, we may temporarily or permanently suspend your account. We may also hold or delay a payment at our discretion, to ask you for information about any payments you've completed.

You can view the terms of using our services by clicking the 'Legal' link at the bottom of any PayPal webpage, and clicking on 'User Agreement for PayPal Service'.

Yours sincerely,
Aleksander
PayPal
```

----------


## pan24

Αν το κανεις συνεχεια καποια στιγμη χτυπανε καμπανακια στο paypal.Ακομα και οποιος αγοραζει συχνα μπορει να φορτωνει λεφτα πχ μια φορα τον μηνα ενα μεγαλο ποσο και να μην χρειαζεται να βαζει συνεχεια

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! καλό είναι να αποφεύγουμε το request money γιατί το paypal μας νομίζει για πωλητές, αν γίνει μια φορά πχ τον μήνα οκ, αλλά συνέχεια κινεί υποψίες και αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα όπως είπαμε ποιο πριν.
Αντί αυτού μπορούμε να κάνουμε send money to friends or family.
Αν έχουμε balance είναι χωρίς τέλος αν δεν έχουμε υπάρχει η αντίστοιχη χρέωση.
Εχουμε ενα λογαριασμο paypal με καρτα και εναν δευτερο που δεν εχει καρτα, αυτος ειναι σε αλλο email (πχ αδερφος μας και καλα).
Στέλνουμε στον δευτερο και εκει παει στο balance. Απλά θα πρεπει να ψωνιζουμε με το δευτερο, μπορουμε ομως να ξαναστειλουμε στον πρωτο, μεταφορες balance ειναι δωρεαν.
Προσοχη αν στον 1ο υπαρχει balance παιρνει απο εκει, μονο αμα δεν φτανει το ποσο ζηταει αλλον τροπο για συμπληρωμα και τοτε δινουμε την καρτα μας.
Συστηνεται πλεον αυτος ο τροπος και ΟΧΙ το request money! ακουσα απο παρατηρησεις οτι εγιναν σε καποιους απο το Paypal, μεχρι κλειδωμα λογαριασμου, να ζητησουν ταυτοτητα μεσω email, ακομα και κατακρατηση χρηματων! ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ μην το παρακανετε!

----------


## dhmk

Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις άλλη κάρτα από αυτή που έχεις δηλώσει στο paypal, για να φορτώσεις λεφτά, πως είναι δυνατόν το paypal να το καταλάβει; Π.χ. εγώ έχω μια visa και μια amex και στο paypal έχω δηλώσει μόνο την amex. Αν ζητήσω λεφτά από άλλο email και πληρώσω από visa πως θα το καταλάβει το paypal; Δύσκολο το βλέπω να το καταλάβει. 

Δεν έχω κάνει δοκιμή μέχρι στιγμής (κάρτες της ALPHA) γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάτι που θέλω να αγοράσω αλλά ελπίζουμε σε μερικούς μήνες να μην υπάρχει πλέον το πρόβλημα ούτως ή άλλως.

----------


## netblues

Ε αμα τα κανεις αυτα απο την ιδια ip.....
Αν το ποσο ειναι μικρο, δεν θα ασχοληθει.
Προσπαθησε να στειλεις 2000$ και ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ.
Επισης, μαγκιες με vpn και proxies θα σου μπλοκαρουν το λογαριασμο μεχρι να πεις "paypal"

Παντως τελευταια amex περναει σε paypal για αγορες κατω απο 50 ευρω που δοκιμασα 3 φορες. Αυτο βεβαια δεν σημαινει οτι θα δουλεψει ξανα, ουτε οτι θα δουλεψει και σε αλλους. 
Ειπαν οτι θα χαλαρωσουν τα cc στη χρηση του Internet. Αλλα δεν ειπαν πως. Αντε να δουμε

----------


## SPIROS1979

καλησπερα ξερουμε τι γινετε με τις Paysafe ; λειτουργουν ξανα ; κατι τετιο ακουγετε ; ....

----------


## GrandGamer

> καλησπερα ξερουμε τι γινετε με τις Paysafe ; λειτουργουν ξανα ; κατι τετιο ακουγετε ; ....


Είχε ακουστεί κάτι πριν από καμιά βδομάδα, ότι παίζει να ανοίξουν σύντομα αλλά τίποτα ακόμα. Εδώ έχει ενημέρωση από την ίδια την εταιρεία.

----------


## SPIROS1979

ευχαριστω .

----------


## spartak

> καλησπερα ξερουμε τι γινετε με τις Paysafe ; λειτουργουν ξανα ; κατι τετιο ακουγετε ; ....


Δε λειτουργούν και δε φαίνεται ότι θα λειτουργήσουν σύντομα. Οταν φυγουν οι κεφαλαιακοί περιορισμοί θα επανέλθουν

----------


## Avvocato

Τελικα ξερει κανεις γιατι δεν δεχεται να προσθεσεις τραπεζικο λογαριασμο ετσι ωστε να μπορεσεις να κανεις withdraw funds ???

----------


## domigr

παιδια υπαρχει καμια λυση?? για το γνωστο προβλημα που δεν μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε bank account για να κανουμε withdraw

----------


## nkoumo

Γεια σας
Προσπαθω να κανω balance αλλα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
Χρησημοποιώ την ίδια κάρτα  που εχω ήδη λογαριασμο στα paypal διοτι δεν εχω αλλη πιστωτική. Μτά δοκιμασα την καρτα αναληψης που ειναι Visa αλλα τιποτα.
Ειναι της alphabank. Μετα σκεφτηκα να παρω μια moneysafecard και να την βαλω μεσα. Τι λετε? Αυτή δεν ειναι προπληρωμένη?. Με ενδιαφερει ενα μικρο ποσο 15-20ε. Αλλά στην σελιδα τους ειδα για μια μηνιαία χρέωση και μου έκοψε την φορα. Τι ειναι παλι αυτό? Ειναι προπληρωμενη με μηνιαία χρεωση?
http://www.moneysafecard.gr/el/xrewseis.html
Οποιος μπορει να βοηθήσει...
Αν δεν εχει καποιοα υποχρεωση παω να την παρω τωρα

----------


## thourios

> *nkoumo* Γεια σας
> Τι ειναι παλι αυτό? Ειναι προπληρωμενη με μηνιαία χρεωση?
> http://www.moneysafecard.gr/el/xrewseis.html




Πολλές παράξενες χρεώσεις έχει. Ακόμα και χρέωση για το κλείσιμο του λογαριασμού.

----------


## nkoumo

και γιατι να κανει κανεις κλεισιμο? Αφου είναι πλοπληρωμένη και οταν αδεισει την πετάς και περνεις άλλη!

----------


## thourios

> και γιατι να κανει κανεις κλεισιμο? Αφου είναι πλοπληρωμένη και οταν αδεισει την πετάς και περνεις άλλη!


Αυτή ακριβώς είναι η ερώτηση. Γιατί υπάρχει τέτοιου είδους χρέωση;

----------


## Nikiforos

προφανώς κάποιοι για λόγους ασφαλείας θα θέλουν να την κλείσουν! εκτός ότι είναι αυτό το σωστό δεν ξέρεις ποτέ τι γίνεται, να την πετάξεις απλά δεν μπορείς άμα δεν την καταργήσεις....




> Γεια σας
> Προσπαθω να κανω balance αλλα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
> Χρησημοποιώ την ίδια κάρτα  που εχω ήδη λογαριασμο στα paypal διοτι δεν εχω αλλη πιστωτική.


με ποιόν τρόπο προσπάθησες με το request money? αν ναι έχεις δοκιμάσει με το send money σε άλλο paypal account? το 2ο δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχει κάρτα.
εγώ με eurobank visa πιστωτική πριν μάθω για το send money έχω κάνει 2 φορές το request με επιτυχία από την 1η φορά.
Μια 100 ευρώ και κράτησε 3.75 και 3η 40 δολάρια και δεν θυμαμαι τι κρατησε.
Αν ξανακανω θα κανω τον 2ο τροπο που ειναι ο σωστοτερος.

----------


## ardi21

Eγω προσπαθησα να κανω μια αγορα (οχι απο paypal, απο την καρτα κατευθειαν) καιτα χρηματα δεμσευτηκαν κανονικα απο τον λογαριασμο μου. Να υποθεσω οτι θα υπαρξει μπλοκαρισμα στην πληρωμη και δεν θα γινει τελικα η μεταφορα των χρηματων η αλλαξε κατι στα capital controls?

----------


## Nikiforos

από ποιο κατάστημα έκανες την αγορά? δεν σου ήρθε email απο το μαγαζι οτι εκανες την αγορα? δεν δειχνει κατι στην σελιδα του στις παραγγελιες? 
στα C.C δεν αλλαξε τιποτα....τα γνωστα ισχυουν.
Εγω απο banggood.com εχω παρει μονο απευθειας με καρτα (πριν μαθω πως να γεμιζω το balance μου στο paypal) με eurobank visa και στην σελιδα αμεσως φαινοταν στις παραγγελιες και ηρθαν και τα αντιστοιχα emails.

----------


## ardi21

> από ποιο κατάστημα έκανες την αγορά? δεν σου ήρθε email απο το μαγαζι οτι εκανες την αγορα? δεν δειχνει κατι στην σελιδα του στις παραγγελιες? 
> στα C.C δεν αλλαξε τιποτα....τα γνωστα ισχυουν.
> Εγω απο banggood.com εχω παρει μονο απευθειας με καρτα (πριν μαθω πως να γεμιζω το balance μου στο paypal) με eurobank visa και στην σελιδα αμεσως φαινοταν στις παραγγελιες και ηρθαν και τα αντιστοιχα emails.


Aπο αυτο -> http://www.dxseat.com/
Ναι μου ηρθε email οτι εγινε η παραγγελια και περιμενουν να ολοκληρωθει η πληρωμη ωστε να αποσταλει το προιον.

----------


## Nikiforos

ε λογικα θα ειναι οκ, δεν το ηξερα αυτο το site btw!

----------


## ardi21

> ε λογικα θα ειναι οκ, δεν το ηξερα αυτο το site btw!


Και γω έτσι λέω απλά μου έκανε εντυπωση και σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να φάει άκυρο στο επόμενο βήμα. Θα δείξει..

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! ενημερώνω 2 πράγματα :
1. Χτες έκανα 2ο λογαριασμο Paypal με άλλα στοιχεια και κινητο αλλα με ιδια διευθυνση, χωρις καρτα, εκει εστειλα το balance που ειχα, και μετα εστειλα αλλα 100 ευρω με το send money και τα εβαλε κανονικα απο την καρτα μου eurobank visa.
Ειχα 210 ευρω στο 2ο λογαριασμο στο balance. Παω στο ebay να παρω ενα car dvd 2din κτλ και εφαγα ακυρο διοτι το ebay βλεπει αλλο ονομα και κινητο.....
τελικα εστειλα ξανα το balance στον 1ο λογαριασμο μου και αγορασα κανονικα. Μεταφορες απο balance σε balance ειναι ΧΩΡΙΣ καμια χρεωση.
Καλο ειναι να μην το κανουμε συχνα γιατι θα καταλαβουν οτι ειμαστε οι ιδιοι.....
κανονικα θα επρεπε να κανω εναν 2ο λογαριασμο ebay, ή ακόμα καλυτερα απλα να αλλαζα στοιχεια ονομα-επιθετο και κινητο και λογικα θα περνουσε.
2. Σημερα εχουμε ανακοινωσεις σε αλλα forums οτι εγιναν αγορες μεσω Paypal κανονικα ΧΩΡΙΣ balance!!!! ειδικα με καρτες της Alpha banκ, αρκετοι λενε οτι αγορασαν και μερικοι με Πειραιως, τωρα λενε και για eurobank πχ απο το banggood.

Παρακαλουμε αν εκανε κανεις αγορες ΧΩΡΙΣ να εχει Balance, ας ενημερωσει εδω, απο που πηρε, αν ειναι με Paypal ή οχι, με τι καρτα και απο ποια τραπεζα!
Εμενα παντως χτες βραδυ με eurobank visa Paypal χωρις balance δεν περνουσε....
Ευχαριστουμε!  :One thumb up:

----------


## mrsaccess

Εδώ και λίγες μέρες το paypal περνάει με πιστωτική όταν πληρώνω servers και σχετικές υπηρεσίες. Αντίθετα στο eBay η κάρτα τρώει άκυρο και τα παίρνει από το balance.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Εδώ και λίγες μέρες το paypal περνάει με πιστωτική όταν πληρώνω servers και σχετικές υπηρεσίες. Αντίθετα στο eBay η κάρτα τρώει άκυρο και τα παίρνει από το balance.


μπορει να χαλαρωσαν αυτα πρωτα.
Καλα νεα : http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...ubid=113716454

----------


## phantom77

> Παρακαλουμε αν εκανε κανεις αγορες ΧΩΡΙΣ να εχει Balance, ας ενημερωσει εδω, απο που πηρε, αν ειναι με Paypal ή οχι, με τι καρτα και απο ποια τραπεζα!
> Εμενα παντως χτες βραδυ με eurobank visa Paypal χωρις balance δεν περνουσε....
> Ευχαριστουμε!


Χθες το πρωί, έγραψα το παρακάτω στο νήμα με τις ερωτήσεις για το PayPal:



> Πριν λίγο (για πρώτη φορά με capital controls) κατάφερα κι εγώ να πληρώσω με την κάρτα και όχι απο το balance. Μικροποσό και το δικό μου ($3).
> 
> Η πρώτη προσπάθεια με πιστωτική Mastercard της Alpha απέτυχε, πέρασε όμως με την American Express.


Αγόρασα 2-3 καλώδια απο το Banggood.

----------


## peragialos

Θέλω να αγοράσω κάποια πράγματα(ρουχα) από το internet από ένα site μόνο και στο παρελθόν δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα με την χρήση πιστωτικής ΤΤ μέσω paypal. Θέλω να το κάνω με το paypal account balance της γυναίκας μου. Είναι καλύτερο να κάνω send money από το δικό μου account στο δικό της ή request από το δικό της προς το δικό μου account ; Ή είναι το ίδιο όπως και να έχει ; Μιλάμε για αγορά της τάξης των 350 €.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Θέλω να αγοράσω κάποια πράγματα(ρουχα) από το internet από ένα site μόνο και στο παρελθόν δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα με την χρήση πιστωτικής ΤΤ μέσω paypal. Θέλω να το κάνω με το paypal account balance της γυναίκας μου. Είναι καλύτερο να κάνω send money από το δικό μου account στο δικό της ή request από το δικό της προς το δικό μου account ; Ή είναι το ίδιο όπως και να έχει ; Μιλάμε για αγορά της τάξης των 350 €.


Σημερα οπως θα ειδες παραπανω εχουν ανοιξει οπως φαινεται οι αγορες, για αρχη δοκιμαζεις χωρις Balance, αν δεν πετυχει ομως κανεις send money και οχι request γιατι φαινεσαι σαν πωλητης, σε μερικους εγινε προβλημα με αυτο ακομα και κατακρατηση χρηματων ειχε γινει οπως διαβαζω σε αλλα forums.....

----------


## Tiven

Ebay πάντως ακόμα δεν παίζει εδώ, μόλις δοκίμασα. Visa Πειραιώς χρεωστική.

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

> αν δεν πετυχει ομως κανεις send money και οχι request γιατι φαινεσαι σαν πωλητης, σε μερικους εγινε προβλημα με αυτο ακομα και κατακρατηση χρηματων ειχε γινει οπως διαβαζω σε αλλα forums.....


Δε νομίζω ότι είναι πρόβλημα το request. Το πρόβλημα είναι η κατάχρηση του συγκεκριμένου "κόλπου" (και κάθε άλλου αντίστοιχου).

----------


## Nikiforos

> Δε νομίζω ότι είναι πρόβλημα το request. Το πρόβλημα είναι η κατάχρηση του συγκεκριμένου "κόλπου" (και κάθε άλλου αντίστοιχου).


Συμφωνω οτι το προβλημα ειναι η καταχρηση! εξαλου οσοι ειπαν οτι ειχαν προβληματα του αλλαξαν τα φωτα, εγω 2 φορες το εκανα 1 τον Αυγουστο και 1 τον Σεπτεμβριο με επιτυχια, και τωρα δουλευω με το send money που ειναι ποιο σωστο καθως δειχνεις οτι στελνεις χρηματα σε φιλους ή συγγενεις, το request money υποτιθεται οτι εισαι πωλητης και ζητας να σε πληρωσουν για αγαθα ή υπηρεσιες, οποτε εχει τεραστια διαφορα, μια φορα στο τοσο δεν παθαινεις κατι, αλλα καλυτερα να προσεχουμε για να εχουμε γιαυτο τον παρατησα αυτον τον τροπο.




> Ebay πάντως ακόμα δεν παίζει εδώ, μόλις δοκίμασα. Visa Πειραιώς χρεωστική.


στο αλλο forum πηραν αρκετοι, γενικα η Πειραιως ειναι λιγακι δυσκολη ομως, σε μερικους δεν επαιξε, μηπως εχει σχεση αν ειχες κανει αναληψεις μετρητων?

Καλημέρα, τελικά σύμφωνα με ότι διαβάζω σε άλλα forums οι περισσότεροι δεν κατάφεραν να αγοράσουν όχι μόνο με Paypal αλλά και από μαγαζία απευθείας εκτός τα γνωστά που αγοράζαμε από πριν πχ απο aliexpress, gearbest ακομα δεν αγορασε σχεδον κανεις....ειδικα απο ali.
Τωρα πως μιλανε για οτι ανοιξανε οι αγορες για εξωτερικο και το διαδιδουν παντου δεν ξερω! προσωπικα τα θεωρω προεκλογικα κολπακια.... :Whistle:  χωρις να επεκταθω παραπανω σε πολιτικη συζητηση....

http://www.newsit.gr/ellada/Capital-...rapezes/430910

*Πάντως, κύκλοι με γνώση αναφέρουν ότι οι συναλλαγές με το εξωτερικό ή μέσω ίντερνετ θα χαλαρώνουν διαρκώς (ειδικά για τις χρεωστικές και πιστωτικές κάρτες ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα, αφού το μόνο εμπόδιο μπορεί να είναι το ημερήσιο όριο των τραπεζών, το οποίο ξεπερνιέται αν η συναλλαγή γίνει νωρίς την επόμενη μέρα) και προς το τέλος του χρόνου θα τείνουν να εξαλειφτούν πλήρως.*

----------


## Hetfield

Χθες βραδυ μετα τα μεσανυχτα, περασε κανονικα συναλλαγη στο Google play μεσω Paypal με πιστωτικη της Πειραιως.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ηταν ποιο χαλαρα για προγραμματα κτλ, εγω αγοραζα μεσω google wallet απο πολυ ποιο πριν.
Απευθειας ομως η καρτα μου και μεσω Paypal δεν περνουσε.

----------


## blade_

Λίγο πριν τη λήξη υποτίθεται, ζήτησα χρήματα από την κοπελιά και πριν προλάβω να της πω να μου τα στειλει με κάρτα στο PayPal, έκανε πληρωμή απευθείας με το δικό της.. Με την προμήθεια φυσικά

----------


## -21grams

> (...)
> και τώρα δουλεύω με το send money που είναι πιο σωστό καθώς δείχνεις ότι στέλνεις χρήματα σε φίλους ή συγγενείς, το request money υποτίθεται ότι είσαι πωλητής και ζητάς να σε πληρώσουν για αγαθά ή υπηρεσίες, οπότε έχει τεράστια διαφορά. Μια φορά στο τόσο δεν παθαίνεις κάτι, αλλά καλύτερα να προσέχουμε για να έχουμε, γι αυτό τον παράτησα αυτόν τον τρόπο.
> (...)


Δεν μας είπες όμως το σημαντικότερο: Τι διαφορά έχει η προμήθεια σε σχέση με τον... πατροπαράδοτο  :Razz:  τρόπο [3,4% του ποσού που μεταβιβάζεται + €0,35]
Παρεμπιπτόντως, ενώ κοιτούσα το help center του PayPal διαπίστωσα πως τα fees στις Η.Π.Α. είναι χαμηλότερα σε σχέση με αυτά που ισχύουν για εμάς [και πιθανόν για τις υπόλοιπες χώρες της Ε.Ε.]:
*$2.90 + $0.30*

Edit:
Λογικά θα πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο.
Εν τω μεταξύ βρήκα έναν πολύ βολικό *υπολογιστή προμηθειών* - τσεκάρετε τον.

----------


## tiffany

Χθες έκανα την πρώτη κίνηση για έγκριση της νέας κάρτας μου και στο καπάκι αγόρασα συνδρομή μέσω PayPal απο site που έτρωγα πόρτα τον προηγούμενο μήνα.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Δεν μας είπες όμως το σημαντικότερο: Τι διαφορά έχει η προμήθεια σε σχέση με τον... πατροπαράδοτο  τρόπο [3,4% του ποσού που μεταβιβάζεται + €0,35]


καλησπέρα, κατι δεν καταλαβα, τι συγκριση κανεις? αν εννοεις το request money με το send money, εχω κανει 2 φορες το πρωτο και 1 το δευτερο, στα 100 ευρω και στις 2 περιπτωσεις μου κρατησε ακριβως 3,75 ευρω. Μονο οταν εστειλα απο balance σε balance τοτε μονο δεν υπαρχει καμια απολυτως χρεωση.
Οταν τραβαει χρηματα απο καρτα και στις 2 περιπτωσεις εχει την ιδια χρεωση.

----------


## -21grams

Ναι, αυτό εννοούσα.
Τελικά δεν χρειάστηκε όλη αυτή η μανούρα.
Μόλις διεκπεραιώθηκε συναλλαγή για διατροφικά συμπληρώματα από κατάστημα του Η.Β. και πληρωμή σε *£*.
Τυχαίο; Who cares?

----------


## Nikiforos

Εμ εγω το εκανα προχτες το βραδυ και δεν περνουσε η συναλλαγη χωρις κολπα αγορα απο ebay Αγγλια car dvd/gps 2din 7" και ηταν και μεγαλουτσικο το ποσο.

----------


## SPIROS1979

καλησπερα , στην τραπεζα πειραιως ξαναλειτουργησε η υπηρεσια λεφτα στο λεπτο , αυτο σημαινει οτι σιγα σιγα καλα πανε

----------


## psytransas

Με Alpha Bonus Visa τιποτα ακομα σε Ebay. Oυτε καν για ποσο κατω του 1 ευρω.

----------


## netman

και πάλι το ίδιο.Βαρέθηκα.
We're sorry, but your transaction couldn't be completed using the selected card, MasterCard x-9712. This happened because it has been denied by the card issuer.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημερα, καντε αυτο με το send money να εχετε balance να τελειωνουμε.... :One thumb up:

----------


## Banditgr

> Καλημερα, καντε αυτο με το send money να εχετε balance να τελειωνουμε....


Δεν πιάνει σε όλες τις κάρτες.

----------


## Nikiforos

Νομιζα οτι πιανει σε ολες αυτο!

----------


## Andreaslar

> Νομιζα οτι πιανει σε ολες αυτο!


Όχι, από ALPHA BAnk συνήθως τρώμε άκυρο!

----------


## Nikiforos

> Όχι, από ALPHA BAnk συνήθως τρώμε άκυρο!


κριμα ρε γμτ!  :Thumb down: 
καλα σε αλλα forums λενε οτι αγοραζουν αρκετοι δοκιμασατε χωρις να εχετε balance?
εγω ειμαι τυχερος εχω eurobank visa και παιζει με το send-request και επισης απο banggood εχω αγορασει στις 15 Αυγουστου με την καρτα απευθειας.
και 2 φορες απο ebay-paypal με τους γνωστους τροπους που εχουμε πει.

----------


## Banditgr

> κριμα ρε γμτ! 
> καλα σε αλλα forums λενε οτι αγοραζουν αρκετοι δοκιμασατε χωρις να εχετε balance?
> εγω ειμαι τυχερος εχω eurobank visa και παιζει με το send-request και επισης απο banggood εχω αγορασει στις 15 Αυγουστου με την καρτα απευθειας.
> και 2 φορες απο ebay-paypal με τους γνωστους τροπους που εχουμε πει.


Χωρίς να έχω balance πρόσφατα (δηλαδή τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες) δεν έχω δοκιμάσει, πιθανότατα να παίζει τώρα. Σκέτη η κάρτα συνήθως πέρναγε από 1-2 μαγαζιά που είχα δοκιμάσει (πχ Steam).

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγω έχω ακομα balance 30 ευρω και δεν εχω και κατι να αγορασω προς το παρον για να κανω καποια δοκιμη.

----------


## sjm

Γεια χαρά.
Βλέπω εδώ τα σχετικά με την PAY PAL και είμαι σίγουρος ότι αυτή φταίει που δεν μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε σε αγορές από eBay γιατί ακυρώνει όλες τις ελληνικές κάρτες. Έχω 4 κάρτες από 3 διαφορετικές τράπεζες και τις ακυρώνει όλες. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος για να παρακαμφθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα ; Το Google wallet βλέπω δεν έχει εφαρμογή στην Ελλάδα.Έτσι σκέφτομαι να επιχειρήσω τα εξής. Να ανοίξω κατευθείαν λογαριασμό στην PAYPAL μήπως και φιλοτιμηθεί και περάσει τις πληρωμές . Άλλο που σκέφτομαι έχω μια παλιά χρεωστική κάρτα να την ανανεώσω και να κάνω χρήση  μήπως και με αυτόν τον τρόπο γίνει κάτι. Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο εκτός και αν μου δώσετε τα φώτα σας για κάτι ποιο δραστικό. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## psytransas

Και δεν ειναι μονο οι καρτες. Ουτε Top-Up απο λογαριασμο αφηνει να κανεις.
Οσο για τα φωτα που ζητας, δες τις τελευταιες σελιδες και θα βρεις την λυση με το κολπο του request/send money για να φορτωσεις το balance.

----------


## kostas2005

Amex πιστωτική αλφα με paypal στο ebay για μικροποσα κανένα προβλημα.
Τωρα θα κάνω και άλλη δοκιμή.
edit:κανονικότατα περναει όπως παλιότερα.

----------


## sjm

> Anex πιστωτική αλφα με paypal στο ebay για μικροποσα κανένα προβλημα.
> Τωρα θα κάνω και άλλη δοκιμή.
> edit:κανονικότατα περναει όπως παλιότερα.


Με πιστωτική αλφα με paypal στο eBay για 4 ευρώ την ακυρώνει. Μου ακυρώνει και αγορά 1,99 ευρώ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Και δεν ειναι μονο οι καρτες. Ουτε Top-Up απο λογαριασμο αφηνει να κανεις.
> Οσο για τα φωτα που ζητας, δες τις τελευταιες σελιδες και θα βρεις την λυση με το κολπο του request/send money για να φορτωσεις το balance.


Μπορείς να μου το κάνεις λιανά το κόλπο του request/send money για να φορτώσεις το balance ; Επίσης δεν μπορώ να εντοπίσω τις τελευταίες σελίδες με την λύση.

----------


## psytransas

> Μπορείς να μου το κάνεις λιανά το κόλπο του request/send money για να φορτώσεις το balance ; Επίσης δεν μπορώ να εντοπίσω τις τελευταίες σελίδες με την λύση.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...4%CE%B1/page34
Post #502  :Smile:

----------


## kostas2005

> Με πιστωτική αλφα με paypal στο eBay για 4 ευρώ την ακυρώνει.


με visa φαντάζομαι

----------


## akilleas

Μόλις αγόρασα από Ebay με Paypal και πιστωτική Πειραιώς Mastercard κράνος από Ιταλία 113αφρό. Κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## mike_871

παιδια εγω πως μπορω να αγορασω κατι απο ebay με prepaid mastercard απο την πειραιως?μου λεει οτι εχω λογαριασμο στο paypal και τετοια

----------


## kostas2005

τι σου λεει?

----------


## mike_871

> τι σου λεει?


πρεπει να συνδεθω στο paypal acc και να βαλω την χρεωστικη, πραγμα που κανω αλλα μετα λεει οτι δεν δεχεται

----------


## kostas2005

το paypal δεν δέχεται να προσθέσεις την κάρτα?
Αν ναι δοκίμασε με άλλη κάρτα αν υπάρχει.
Πιστωτικές American express είναι ευκολότερο να προσθέσεις τώρα με τα cc

----------


## sjm

> με visa φαντάζομαι


Οι 2 κάρτες είναι VISA η άλλη είναι MASTER CARD και η άλλη AMERICAN EXPRESS , 4 κάρτες και για ποσά κάτω των 2 ευρώ και δεν περνάνε. Τις ακυρώνει όλες.

----------


## kostas2005

η american ειναι αλφα, ειναι πιστωτική?
Σε εμενα περνάει κανονικοτατα, ακόμα και στο amazon περνάει με το τρικ.
Και σε φίλο που το προτεινα παλι έκανε δουλεια.

----------


## sjm

> η american ειναι αλφα, ειναι πιστωτική?
> Σε εμενα περνάει κανονικοτατα, ακόμα και στο amazon περνάει με το τρικ.
> Και σε φίλο που το προτεινα παλι έκανε δουλεια.


Και οι 4 είναι πιστωτικές αλλά τις χρησιμοποιώ και σαν χρεωστικές. Η american είναι από την αλφα (bonus) αλλά πρόσφατη και για κάποιο λόγο ανεξήγητο (θα το ερευνήσω αύριο Δευτέρα με την τράπεζα) δεν περνάνε τα 3 πίσω νούμερα.

----------


## phantom77

> Και οι 4 είναι πιστωτικές αλλά τις χρησιμοποιώ και σαν χρεωστικές. Η american είναι από την αλφα (bonus) αλλά πρόσφατη και για κάποιο λόγο ανεξήγητο (θα το ερευνήσω αύριο Δευτέρα με την τράπεζα) δεν περνάνε τα 3 πίσω νούμερα.


H AMEX δεν έχει 3 πίσω νούμερα , έχει 4 μπροστά νούμερα  :Wink: 

Πριν λίγο χρησιμοποίησα τη δική μου για μικροπαραγγελία απο Gearbest.

----------


## sjm

> H AMEX δεν έχει 3 πίσω νούμερα , έχει 4 μπροστά νούμερα 
> 
> Πριν λίγο χρησιμοποίησα τη δική μου για μικροπαραγγελία απο Gearbest.


Εννοείς ότι το cv είναι τα 4 νούμερα μπροστά και όχι τα 3 που έχει πίσω ; Γιατί όλες οι άλλες το cv έχουν 3 νούμερα πίσω.

----------


## phantom77

Όλες οι άλλες δεν είναι ΑΜΕΧ  :Wink: 

Ναι, ο κωδικός ασφαλείας είναι μπροστά.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! το google wallet που αναφέρθηκε φυσικά και δουλεύει ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ στην Ελλάδα!!!! αλλά είναι για το google play δεν ξέρω αν έχει άλλη εφαρμογή! πριν δόσει η google και το paypal για αγορές στο google play το δούλευα και τώρα το καλοκαίρι αγόρασα μερικές φορές με αυτό αλλά μετά τον 15αυγουστο αν θυμαμαι καλα γιατι πριν ετρωγα ακυρο! μολις πηρα απο liddl καρτα google gift μετά άρχισε να δουλεύει και μεσω google wallet αλλα και η καρτα μου απευθειας...τοτε που ειπαν οτι θα αγοραζουμε εφαρμογες, μουσικη κτλ αν θυμαστε.
για το paypal ειπαμε μην προτεινεται το request money γιατι φαινομαστε σαν πωλητες και στο τελος θα εχουμε προβληματα!!! μονο το send money σε λογαριασμο 2ο που δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο να εχει πανω του καρτα!!!
εγω εκανα ενα και "καλα" της μανας μου και κανω την δουλεια μου, με αλλο email, δηλωσα το δικο της ονομα και κινητο και παιζει μια χαρα και αγοραζω μια χαρα.

----------


## sjm

[QUOTE=phantom77;5780633]Όλες οι άλλες δεν είναι ΑΜΕΧ  :Wink: 

Ναι, ο κωδικός ασφαλείας είναι μπροστά.[/QUOTE

Εγώ για κωδικό έβαζα τα 3 νούμερα πίσω όπως και στις άλλες. Αν είναι έτσι θα βάλω τα 4 που έχει μπροστά. Το δοκιμάζω και επιστρέφω με αποτελέσματα.

- - - Updated - - -

Φίλε phantom77 να φανταστείς ότι το γράφει κιόλας ότι σε αυτή την κάρτα είναι μπροστά ο κωδικός αλλά βλέπεις η συνήθεια από τις άλλες με παρέσυρε. Έκανα τις 2 αγορές που ήθελα από eBay επιτυχώς με την ΑΜΕΧ. Ευχαριστώ και τους 2 σας phantom77 και kostas2005 για την βοήθεια που πήρα.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Σήμερα δοκίμασα στο Aliexpress κατευθείαν με alpha bonus world και δεν πέρασε.

----------


## nickvog

> Καλημερα, καντε αυτο με το send money να εχετε balance να τελειωνουμε....


Πες ή δώσε λινκ πώς γίνεται, έχω μία μόνο κάρτα certified (χρεωστική από τρ. αττικής) στο paypal.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν υπάρχει link, το έχουμε πει πολλές φορές πως γίνεται.
1. Υποθέτουμε ότι έχουμε έναν λογαριασμό paypal που έχει κάρτα.
2. Κάνουμε ένα 2ο email αν δεν έχουμε στο όνομα συγγενή μας πχ εγώ έκανα της μάνας μου.
3. Ανοίγουμε ένα 2ο λογαριασμό paypal με το όνομα του συγγενή μας και με το τηλεφωνό του, διευθυνση βαζουμε οτι μας βολευει.
4. Στο βήμα που λέει για να προσθέσουμε κάρτα απλά το ΑΓΝΟΟΥΜΕ μη νομίζετε ότι δεν θα γίνει ο λογαριασμός όπως νόμιζα και εγώ....
5. Πάμε στο δικό μας λογαριασμό, και πατάμε send money, δηλώνουμε για friends or family πως το λέει ακριβώς δεν θυμάμαι, βάζουμε το email του 2ου λογαριασμού και το ποσό και τα στέλνει.
6. Πάμε στο email το 2ο και κανουμε αποδοχή.
7. Ψωνίζουμε με το 2ο paypal. Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα όπως έπαθα εγώ για άγνωστο λόγο στο ebay που έλεγε οτι ο λογαριασμος μου δεν εχει αλλαξει!!! μπορουμε να μπουμε στο 2ο paypal και να κανουμε send money στον 1ο και στελνουμε εκει το balance, ετσι αγορασα εγω απο ebay πριν λιγες μερες απο Αγγλια ενα Car multimedia center/GPS/2din....
Mεταφορες απο balance σε balance ΔΕΝ χρεωνονται, απο την καρτα οταν τραβαει εχει προμηθεια 3.75 ευρω στα 100 ευρω.
Εγω το εκανα με eurobank visa πιστωτικη δεν ξερω αν γινεται με ολες τις καρτες.
Το request money να το αποφευγεται γιατι φαινεστε σαν πωλητες και αργα ή γρηγορα αν το παρακανετε θα αποκτησετε προβληματα απο το paypal.
Επισης ειχα δοκιμασει το request τελη Αυγουστου και αρχες Σεπτεμβριου και επισης πετυχε.

ΠΡΩΤΑ δοκιμαστε μηπως μπορειτε να αγορασετε ΧΩΡΙΣ να εχετε balance γιατι σε γειτονικα forums δεν ειναι λιγοι αυτοι που λενε οτι εκαναν αγορες μεσω paypal!!! 
αν δεν γινεται τοτε κανετε το send money.

----------


## nickvog

THANX Nικηφόρε.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν κάνει τίποτα....
Επισης να τονισω αν και το θεμα ειναι για το paypal, αλλα για να αποφυγεις την χρηση balance μερικα μαγαζια παιζουν και ετσι με απευθειας την καρτα.
Εχουν αναφερει το dealextreme, amazon.co.uk και .de και το banggood.
Απο το banggood ψωνισα στις 15 Αυγουστου και προσφατα και τις 2 φορες απευθειας με την καρτα μου, αλλα εχει και paypal, απλα δεν ηθελα να φαω τωρα απο το balance. Kαι τον Αυγουστο δεν ηξερα τους τροπους για το paypal.

----------


## phantom77

Απο τα Amazon, θες-δε θες, με κάρτα θα ψωνίσεις. Δεν δέχεται PayPal.

----------


## Nikiforos

Α δεν το ξερω ουτε το εχω ψαξει ουτε ειμαι γραμμενος. Απλα λεω οτι εχει αναφερθει οτι ψωνιζουν απο εκει. 
Επισης να πω οτι απο το aliexpress οπως διαβαζω σε ολα τα γνωστα forums μαλλον κανεις δεν εχει καταφερει να αγορασει και επισης δεν εχει paypal.

----------


## frap

> Και οι 4 είναι πιστωτικές αλλά τις χρησιμοποιώ και σαν χρεωστικές. Η american είναι από την αλφα (bonus) αλλά πρόσφατη και για κάποιο λόγο ανεξήγητο (θα το ερευνήσω αύριο Δευτέρα με την τράπεζα) δεν περνάνε τα 3 πίσω νούμερα.


Στις ΑmEx δεν εχει 3 πισω νουμερα για CVV2, εχει 4 μπροστα, ειναι τυπωμενα στην πανω δεξια μερια.

(Ωπα, απαντηθηκε ηδη, συγνωμη  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## kostas2005

> Δεν κάνει τίποτα....
> Επισης να τονισω αν και το θεμα ειναι για το paypal, αλλα για να αποφυγεις την χρηση balance μερικα μαγαζια παιζουν και ετσι με απευθειας την καρτα.
> Εχουν αναφερει το dealextreme, amazon.co.uk και .de και το banggood.
> Απο το banggood ψωνισα στις 15 Αυγουστου και προσφατα και τις 2 φορες απευθειας με την καρτα μου, αλλα εχει και paypal, απλα δεν ηθελα να φαω τωρα απο το balance. Kαι τον Αυγουστο δεν ηξερα τους τροπους για το paypal.


με αλφα αμεξ πιστωτική και paypal μια χαρά περασε σε ορισμένα κινεζομαγαζα απο την αρχη των cc χωρίς κολπα χωρίς περιττές κινήσεις και χωρίς περιττά έξοδα γιατι ηταν και τα φτηνότερα.
Οπότε δοκιμάστε και παραδοσιακά.

----------


## Nikiforos

> με αλφα αμεξ πιστωτική και paypal μια χαρά περασε σε ορισμένα κινεζομαγαζα απο την αρχη των cc χωρίς κολπα χωρίς περιττές κινήσεις και χωρίς περιττά έξοδα γιατι ηταν και τα φτηνότερα.
> Οπότε δοκιμάστε και παραδοσιακά.


καλημερα! για πες μας και ποια ηταν αυτα! εκτος απο αυτα που ανεφερα ποιο πριν βεβαια....

----------


## dhmk

Μόλις ανανέωσα χρόνο στη Wind με Paypal. Τις προηγούμενες φορές δεν πέρναγε. Χρησιμοποιούσα απευθείας την πιστωτική. Στο paypal έχω amex της ALPHA.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! τελικά ρε παιδιά δεν έχει αγοράσει κανείς μέσω paypal αλλά ΧΩΡΙΣ να έχει balance? γιατί σε άλλα forums οι μισοί λένε ότι αγόρασαν και οι άλλοι μισοί τρώνε άκυρα! και μάλιστα αρκετοί και απο τις 2 ομάδες με τις ίδιες κάρτες-τράπεζες....πως γίνεται αυτό? αλήθεια - ψέματα?  :Thinking:

----------


## phantom77

> Μόλις ανανέωσα χρόνο στη Wind με Paypal. Τις προηγούμενες φορές δεν πέρναγε. Χρησιμοποιούσα απευθείας την πιστωτική. Στο paypal έχω amex της ALPHA.


Αυτή η συναλλαγή ήταν η μόνη που πέρναγε πάντα απο την αρχή των CC. Ανανέωσα χρόνο δύο φορές μέσα στον Ιούλιο και ήταν οι τελευταία φορά που κατάφερα να χρησιμοποιήσω την Mastercard με το PayPal.

----------


## -21grams

> Καλημέρα!
> Τελικά ρε παιδιά δεν έχει αγοράσει κανείς μέσω PayPal αλλά *ΧΩΡΙΣ* να έχει balance;
> Γιατί σε άλλα forums οι μισοί λένε ότι αγόρασαν και οι άλλοι μισοί τρώνε άκυρα!
> Και μάλιστα αρκετοί και από τις 2 ομάδες με τις ίδιες κάρτες-τράπεζες... Πως γίνεται αυτό; Αλήθεια ή ψέματα;


*Ναι!* Πόσο πιο καθαρά πρέπει να το πούμε;
Μπορείς να ανατρέξεις σε προηγούμενα μηνύματά μου (προ 3-4 ημερών)
Αλλά και σήμερα πουρνό-πουρνό, έκανα αγορά CD (αξίας €9,88) από Γερμανικό δισκάδικο απ' το οποίο «είχα φάει πόρτα» πριν 3 βδομάδες.
Αμφότερες αγορές με λογαριασμούς συνδεδεμένους με Χρεωστική Πειραιώς.

Αργά χθες το βράδυ, έλαβα mail -από συγγενή Α' βαθμού- για επιτυχή αγορά στο *eBay* (μπιχλιμπίδια από κινεζομάγαζο αξίας $8,57) αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τι κάρτα χρησιμοποίησε (Alpha ή Eurobank)

----------


## kostas2005

> καλημερα! για πες μας και ποια ηταν αυτα! εκτος απο αυτα που ανεφερα ποιο πριν βεβαια....


Παντα για paypal με alpha amex πιστωτική..
Εγω αγόρασα μια xiaomi camera την πρώτη μέρα των cc απο το gearbest ενώ για κινητό ακυρώθηκε 
και πχ εδω igogo.es αγορα κινητου .

http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=6244058#post6244058

Και βέβαια κάνονικοτατα αρκετες μικροαγορες απο ebay

Σήμερα αύριο μπορει να αγοράσω και άλλο κινητό οπότε θα σας πω.

----------


## Nikiforos

ναι το gearbest το ξεχασα και αυτο ειναι σε αυτα που παιζανε παρολο τα c.c απευθειας με καρτα.




> *Ναι!* Πόσο πιο καθαρά πρέπει να το πούμε;
> Μπορείς να ανατρέξεις σε προηγούμενα μηνύματά μου (προ 3-4 ημερών)
> Αλλά και σήμερα πουρνό-πουρνό, έκανα αγορά CD (αξίας €9,88) από Γερμανικό δισκάδικο απ' το οποίο «είχα φάει πόρτα» πριν 3 βδομάδες.
> Αμφότερες αγορές με λογαριασμούς συνδεδεμένους με Χρεωστική Πειραιώς.
> 
> Αργά χθες το βράδυ, έλαβα mail -από συγγενή Α' βαθμού- για επιτυχή αγορά στο *eBay* (μπιχλιμπίδια από κινεζομάγαζο αξίας $8,57) αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τι κάρτα χρησιμοποίησε (Alpha ή Eurobank)


το ξερω για εσενα το θυμαμαι αλλα αλλους δεν βλεπω....αμα μου τελειωσει το balance θα δοκιμασω και εγω.

Αλήθεια γίνεται που έχω balance να κανω δοκιμη χωρις? ή πρεπει να κανω βολτα το balance παλι στον 2ο λογαριασμο μου???  :Thinking: 
θελω να παρω μια κεραια 4G απο κινα απο ebay εχει 20 ευρω και εχω balance 30 πως μπορω να κανω δοκιμη αν γινει αγορα χωρις να παρω απο το balance?

https://community.ebay.com/t5/Archiv.../td-p/20401432

If you want to pay entirely with a bank account or a credit card, "park" your PayPal balance: Send the entire balance to an email address that's not registered with PayPal, make your payment, then cancel that send.

----------


## phantom77

> Αλήθεια γίνεται που έχω balance να κανω δοκιμη χωρις? ή πρεπει να κανω βολτα το balance παλι στον 2ο λογαριασμο μου??? 
> θελω να παρω μια κεραια 4G απο κινα απο ebay εχει 20 ευρω και εχω balance 30 πως μπορω να κανω δοκιμη αν γινει αγορα χωρις να παρω απο το balance?


Πολύ το κουράζεις σύντροφε  :Smile: 
Όταν πας στο "ταμείο", υπάρχει δίπλα στο "Payment Method" ένα link για αλλαγή τρόπου πληρωμής. Το πατάς και διαλέγεις την κάρτα που θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις.
Αυτό κάνω και έχω πληρώσει με ΑΜΕΧ τις τελευταίες 2-3 παραγγελίες μου.

----------


## Tiven

Διαλέγεις κανονικά τι να χρεώσει το paypal, balance ή κάρτα. Σε κάποιο από τα βήματα της χρέωσης γράφει κάπου change στον τρόπο πληρωμής.

----------


## giwrgosth

Σήμερα πλήρωσα Vodafone.  :Worthy:  
Μέχρι πριν 1 εβδομάδα δεν τα είχα καταφέρει, οπότε κάτι άλλαξε!

----------


## 3lbereth

> Διαλέγεις κανονικά τι να χρεώσει το paypal, balance ή κάρτα. Σε κάποιο από τα βήματα της χρέωσης γράφει κάπου change στον τρόπο πληρωμής.


Ξέρεις από πού? Σε αγγλικό site για πληρωμή 37€, σαν μοναδικό τρόπο πληρωμής είχε το balance.

----------


## sdikr

> Ξέρεις από πού? Σε αγγλικό site για πληρωμή 37€, σαν μοναδικό τρόπο πληρωμής είχε το balance.


Αν έχεις πχ ευρώ μέσα,  και επιλέξεις να κάνεις αγορά σε ευρώ ή επιλέξεις να κάνει την μετατροπή το paypal τότε θα πάρει απο balance,  αν είναι σε λίρες πχ και επιλέξεις να κάνει την μετατροπή η κάρτα σου τότε τραβάει απο την κάρτα

----------


## 3lbereth

THNX!
Θα το δοκιμάσω!

----------


## Nikiforos

ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις κάτι δεν έχω δει.....άλλη φορά θα πινω πρώτα καφέ! 
btw μόλις δοκιμασα με aliexpress με κάρτα φυσικά και έφαγα ένα άκυρο ΝΑααα με το συμπαθειο....πρεπει να δωσω κάτι παραπάνω για το ebay τώρα.

----------


## phantom77

> Ξέρεις από πού? Σε αγγλικό site για πληρωμή 37€, σαν μοναδικό τρόπο πληρωμής είχε το balance.


To ίδιο έκανε και σε μένα μέχρι πριν μερικές μέρες. *Ίσως* συμβαίνει επειδή έχεις ευρώ στο balance και θέλεις να πληρώσεις με ευρώ.
Δοκίμασε να πληρώσεις με λίρες, αν το μαγαζί σε χρεώνει σε λίρες.




> ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις κάτι δεν έχω δει.....άλλη φορά θα πινω πρώτα καφέ! 
> btw μόλις δοκιμασα με aliexpress με κάρτα φυσικά και έφαγα ένα άκυρο ΝΑααα με το συμπαθειο....πρεπει να δωσω κάτι παραπάνω για το ebay τώρα.


Τουλάχιστον εσύ βρήκες αυτό που ψάχνεις στο eBay. Μια μπαταρία για κινητό ψάχνω και, παραδόξως, τη βρίσκω μόνο στο Ali...

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα! λοιπον εκανα οπως ειπατε ποιο πριν αλλαξα τροπο πληρωμης και εβαλα καρτα και λεει αυτο στo ebay:
*Your payment is still processing
If your payment is declined for some reason, you'll see your items under Awaiting payment in My eBay. You should then try your payment again.*
το δειχνει στα unpaid αλλα αν το ανοιξω λεει paid another!!! τωρα τι εγινε πληρωθηκε ή οχι????  :Thinking: 
μου εχει βγαλει και το send feedback.
χμμμ ηρθε email και λεει :

*Sorry, your recent PayPal payment did not go through. As a result, the item(s) below have not received payment.

Please return to eBay to resubmit your payment again.*

Στην σελιδα του paypal δεν βλεπω καμια κινηση.

εχει αγορασει κανεις απο EBAY μεσω paypal ΧΩΡΙΣ balance? λεω απο EBAY οχι οποιο μαγαζι να ειναι....

ξεχασα να πω, οταν παμε να κανουμε πληρωμη εκει που λεει για paypal απο κατω λεει η πληρωμη με καρτα, εκει την εβαλα στην 3η φωτο αμα δειτε ΠΡΙΝ δηλαδη κανω login στο paypal!
Γιατι αμα κανεις login στο paypal εκει μεσα εχει πανω δεξια να κανεις add καρτα, αλλα παρολο που την κανω με γυρναει παλι πισω και δειχνει μονο απο το balance πληρωμη....οπως φαινεται στις 2 αλλες φωτος, ενω εχω ηδη κανει add την καρτα δεν με αφηνει να την επιλεξω και δειχνει ΜΟΝΟ το balance!
Tην 2η φωτο την εκοψα γιατι εχει τα στοιχεια μου απο κατω.

Τωρα αλλαξε και στο my ebay και λεει να πληρωσω, τελικα το εκανα απο το balance και εγινε η αγορα κανονικα.

----------


## Pehlis

Χθες με κάρτα Visa Πειραιώς έκανα αγορά απο ebay και πληρωμή μέσω Paypal και πέρασε κανονικά.
Και όχι, δεν είχα balance.

Το περίεργο είναι πως η κίνηση δε φαίνετε στο Winbank αλλά το ποσό που πήγε στο Paypal είναι ακόμη σε δέσμευση
Πριν τα CC θυμάμαι πως η κίνηση φαινόταν αμέσως.

----------


## phantom77

Όπως έγραψα και στον 3lbereth παραπάνω, για ένα μήνα περίπου και σε μένα έβγαζε μόνο Balance ως τρόπο πληρωμής. Τώρα βγάζει τις κάρτες, όχι όμως όλες.
Πριν μια εβδομάδα αγόρασα κάτι απο το eBay.com με την ΑΜΕΧ πάντως.

----------


## Nikiforos

Eχω eurobank visa πιστωτικη, αλλα εχω και balance και οταν κανω login ΜΕΣΑ στο paypal και ενω την εχω προσθεσει μετα δεν αφηνει να την επιλεξω οπως ειδατε στις φωτος απο πανω.
Προφανως θα περνουσε αν γινοταν χωρις balance, μπορουσα να το στειλω στον 2ο λογαριασμο paypal (και καλα της μανας μου) αλλα δεν θελω ασκοπες βολτες να μας παρουν πρεφα....
αμα τελειωσει θα το δω τοτε.
Τωρα που εφαγα το ακυρο εβαλα απευθειας την καρτα, ΠΡΙΝ κανω login στο paypal δλδ, εχει δοκιμασει καποιος απο εκει? μαλλον γιαυτο δεν την δεχτηκε...
εδω κατω κατω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...5&d=1442848027
που λεει pay with my credit or debit card, εδω δεν εχουμε ακομα κανει login στο paypal, ετσι την εβαλα πριν που δεν την πηρε.

----------


## phantom77

ΔΕΝ έχει σημασία αν έχεις λεφτά στο balance ή όχι. €60 έχω εγώ μέσα αλλα τις αγορές τις κάνω με κάρτα. Κάτι άλλο σκαλώνει και δεν τις βγάζει στον τρόπο πληρωμής. Έστειλα email στο PayPal για να με διαφωτίσουν.

Εφόσον όμως δεν την δέχτηκε "απ' έξω", δεν θα την δεχόταν ούτε και μέσα απο το λογαριασμό σου.

----------


## Nikiforos

Απέξω τι είναι δεν είναι μέσω paypal? γιατί το link στον browser paypal ελεγε.
Αλλος με eurobank visa εχει ψωνισει απο ebay ρε παιδια?

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Χτες δοκίμασα αγορά από Aliexpress με Alpha bonus world και δεν πέρασε.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Χτες δοκίμασα αγορά από Aliexpress με Alpha bonus world και δεν πέρασε.


και εγω σημερα με eurobank visa επισης τα ιδια....ενταξει τελικα την κεραια 4g που ηθελα την πηρα απο ebay 8 ευρω και κατι παραπανω αλλα μεσω balance ομως, δεν περασε με καρτα.

----------


## Core2Extreme

Εμένα η Πειραιώς χρεωστική δεν λέει να δουλέψει paypal με τίποτα ( ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ Visa Debit )
Declined by your card issuer...

----------


## 29gk

> Εμένα η Πειραιώς χρεωστική δεν λέει να δουλέψει paypal με τίποτα ( ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ Visa Debit )
> Declined by your card issuer...


Το ιδιο κι εγω. Τρωω σταθερα ακυρο απο το Paypal με προπληρωμενη Πειραιως. Το μονο που εχει αλλαξει εδω και κανα μηνα, ειναι το μηνυμα ακυρωσης, που πλεον μου λεει οτι η τραπεζα αρνειται τη συναλλαγη με τη συγκεκριμενη καρτα. Οι δε αγορες που προσπαθω να κανω ειναι της ταξης του 1€ ενω η καρτα ειναι φορτισμενη και σε κανονικη λειτουργια.

----------


## GrandGamer

Βρε μήπως τελικά φταίει η Visa;

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημέρα! να ρωτησω κατι, εχω μια καρτα στην ακρη που δεν την δουλευα ειναι της Εθνικης αυτες οι Maestro παιζει αυτη με το Paypal ξερει κανεις? αν ναι πως αλλαζω καρτα στον λογαριασμο μου γινεται? ή δεν επιτρεπεται? αν και δεν θα ηθελα να μπλεξω και με 2η πιστωτικη....προτιμω να κανω send money....

----------


## phantom77

Δεν μπορείς να προσθέσεις Maestro. Μόνο Visa, Mastercard, AmEx και Discover.

----------


## Nikiforos

Γιατί δεν γίνεται???? δεν κάνει αγορές από το εξωτερικό αυτή?
εγώ πρόσφατα με τα C.C την ενεργοποίησα για αναλήψεις από ΑΤΜ γιατί κλειδώθηκα έξω από το web banking και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω μεταφορές στην Eurobank, λόγω των C.C κανείς δεν σήκωνε το τηλ να κάνω δουλειά, τελικά τα κατάφερα να το έχω πάλι και είδα πως έχει πιστωτικό όριο το οποίο και μείωσα, άρα είναι και πιστωτική.

----------


## psytransas

Alpha Bonus Visa σε Paypal περασε επιτελους μετα απο μηνες.

----------


## phantom77

> Γιατί δεν γίνεται???? δεν κάνει αγορές από το εξωτερικό αυτή?


Όταν με προσλάβουν στο PayPal, θα σου πω  :Razz: 

Χρεωστική είναι η Maestro. http://www.mastercard.com/gr/consumer/maestro.html

----------


## Nikiforos

http://colnect.com/el/bank_cards/ban...AC%CE%B4%CE%B1

εμενα ειναι ετσι, αλλα στο ebanking ελεγε πιστωτικο οριο 2000 ευρω!!! και το αλλαξα σε 500.....
και οριο αναληψης ελεγε ενα μεγαλο ποσο παλι. Τωρα πως γινεται δεν ξερω....οντως δειχνει σαν χρεωστικη ομως.
Αφου δεν συνεργαζεται με το Paypal οπως διαβασα και αλλου μην το κουραζουμε αλλο, μονο για το ΑΤΜ την δουλευω και την ενεργοποιησα μονο και μονο επειδη δεν μπορουσα να μπω στο ebanking και εκει ειναι λογαριασμος μισθοδοσιας. Βασικα με eurobank δουλευω. Δυστυχως η visa μου δεν φαινεται να περναει στο paypal, καλα που κανουμε δουλεια με send money.... :One thumb up:

----------


## kostas2005

> Παντα για paypal με alpha amex πιστωτική..
> Εγω αγόρασα μια xiaomi camera την πρώτη μέρα των cc απο το gearbest ενώ για κινητό ακυρώθηκε 
> και πχ εδω igogo.es αγορα κινητου .
> 
> http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=6244058#post6244058
> 
> Και βέβαια κάνονικοτατα αρκετες μικροαγορες απο ebay
> 
> Σήμερα αύριο μπορει να αγοράσω και άλλο κινητό οπότε θα σας πω.




Για ακόμα μια φορα περασε η κολοκαρτα η Alpha amex πιστωτική στο igogo.es με 
paypal 2 φορές.
Αγορά κινητού 110 ευρώ και αγορά αξεσουάρ.

Μια χαρά

Ενημερώστε αν πέρασε άλλη καρτα και το κατάστημα .

----------


## netman

μετά από προσπάθειες εβδομάδας και βάλε αγόρασα απο ebay μέσω paypal με eurobank MC χρεωστική.
Μικροποσό (6€) ήταν,ωραία λέω ξεκόλλησε.
Πάω για την επόμενη μικροαγορά (3-4€) ..... πάπαλα.
Random τελείως ( ; ) κατάσταση.
Για την ιστορία η ώρα ήταν περίπου 2:00

----------


## psytransas

> Random τελείως ( ; ) κατάσταση.


Εντελως random ομως. Μετα απο λιγο fail για επομενη συναλλαγη.

----------


## Nikiforos

Τα ίδια διαβάζω και στο myphone forum, εντελώς τυχαία η κατάσταση, κάποιος αγοράζει και μετά στην επόμενη ακυρο, αλλος με ιδια καρτα μεσω paypal παντα δεν αγοραζει, ενω αλλος που ετυχε να αγορασει αλλη μερα τρωει ακυρο! δεν βγαζεις ακρη απλα.... :Thumb down:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Alpha Bonus Visa σε Paypal περασε επιτελους μετα απο μηνες.





> Για ακόμα μια φορα περασε η κολοκαρτα η Alpha amex πιστωτική στο igogo.es με 
> paypal 2 φορές.
> Αγορά κινητού 110 ευρώ και αγορά αξεσουάρ.
> 
> Μια χαρά
> 
> Ενημερώστε αν πέρασε άλλη καρτα και το κατάστημα .


Διαβάζω που περνάνε τόσες αγορές με Alpha cards και μένα με Alpha bonus world τίποτα.

----------


## psytransas

> Διαβάζω που περνάνε τόσες αγορές με Alpha cards και μένα με Alpha bonus world τίποτα.


Ειναι τυχαιο φιλε μου. Πας να κανεις αλλη συναλλαγη μετα απο λιγο και τρως πορτα.

----------


## kostas2005

Οχι φίλε δεν ειναι τυχαίο, τουλάχιστον για την δική μου περίπτωση.
Ανα 2-3 μερες κάνω συναλλαγές και δεν τρώω ποτέ άκυρο.
Είναι η κάρτα Alpha amex premium (πιστωτικη) που για κάποιο λόγο περνάει πάντα εδώ και πολύ καιρό σε ορισμένα site οτι και να γίνει.
Μέσα σε αυτα και το ebay, αλλά σε αυτο μέχρι στιγμής για μικροποσα (από πλευρας μου)
Και το amazon.co.uk για οτιδήποτε πόσο μέσω πατέντας.
Σήμερα θα κάνω και άλλες αγορές απο ebay και θα στο επιβεβαιώσω ξανα.

----------


## Tiven

Καλά δεν είναι τυχαίο, δεν υπάρχουν cc & οι κάρτες λειτουργούν κανονικά.

Ό,τι πεις.

----------


## kostas2005

Αν ειχες alpha amex πιστωτική premium το τελευταίο διάστημα αλλα θα έλεγες.
 όπως και κανα 2 ατομα λιγο πίσω.
και ορισμένοι σε αλλα φορουμ.

Αλλα τι να πω.. θα σου απαντήσω αναλογα.

Οτι πεις... μπορείς να περιμενεις.
Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως πάνω που βαριόμουν μου θύμισες οτι κατι ηθελα να πάρω απο το ebay!

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Οχι φίλε δεν ειναι τυχαίο, τουλάχιστον για την δική μου περίπτωση.
> Ανα 2-3 μερες κάνω συναλλαγές και δεν τρώω ποτέ άκυρο.
> Είναι η κάρτα Alpha amex premium (πιστωτικη) που για κάποιο λόγο περνάει πάντα εδώ και πολύ καιρό σε ορισμένα site οτι και να γίνει.
> Μέσα σε αυτα και το ebay, αλλά σε αυτο μέχρι στιγμής για μικροποσα (από πλευρας μου)
> Και το amazon.co.uk για οτιδήποτε πόσο μέσω πατέντας.
> Σήμερα θα κάνω και άλλες αγορές απο ebay και θα στο επιβεβαιώσω ξανα.


Πως δεν είναι τυχαίο φίλε.
Δηλαδή τόσος κόσμος που τρώει άκυρο, φταίει γιατί κάνει 10 συναλλαγές την ημέρα;
Και εγώ Alpha πιστωτική έχω και βλέπω τι γίνεται.
Μόνο μια αγορά μέσω Amazon uk κατάφερα να κάνω απευθείας.

----------


## kostas2005

Επαναλαμβάνω alpha amex πιστωτική premium αυτή με τους διπλου ποντους.

Όποιος θελει στοίχημα εδω είμαι χανια 50αρικακη και συναντηση.

- - - Updated - - -

μολις αγορασα ebay με την καρτα και θα ξανα αγορασω σε λιγο

και για τον προ προηγούμενο φίλο ενα σιδεροτυπο ετσι..

----------


## sdikr

> Επαναλαμβάνω alpha amex πιστωτική premium αυτή με τους διπλου ποντους.
> 
> Όποιος θελει στοίχημα εδω είμαι χανια 50αρικακη και συναντηση.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> μολις αγορασα ebay με την καρτα και θα ξανα αγορασω σε λιγο


Σε εσένα, όχι σε όλους, αν θέλεις το στοίχημα το βάζουμε με την δικιά μου κάρτα της alpha

----------


## kostas2005

κοιτα λίγο σπο επάνω και παει το στοίχημα πες ενα προϊόν να στο στειλω σπιτι.
Πολυ περίεργο υφακι διακρίνω απο όλους γιατί ο γείτονας δεν αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα.
ισα ισα που το αναφέρω συχνά για να γλυτώσουν send money

Οι αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες είναι με άλλη κάρτα που δοκιμαζα να δω αν περνάνε

----------


## sdikr

> κοιτα λίγο σπο επάνω και παει το στοίχημα πες ενα προϊόν να στο στειλο σπιτι.


Με την δικιά μου κάρτα;
Ξαναλέω, δεν δουλεύει σε όλους, δεν δουλεύει πάντα, το ότι σε εσένα δουλεύει δεν σημαίνει οτι θα δουλεύει και στους άλλους

----------


## phantom77

Και σε μένα δουλεύει πάντα η ΑΜΕΧ...

----------


## Nikiforos

και σε εμενα δουλευει παντα η eurobank visa, αλλα εχοντας κανει send money..... :One thumb up:

----------


## kostas2005

μολις ξανααγορασα.
 2 αγορές το τελευταίο μισάωρο.
περιμενω κανα 20λεπτο μπας και φανούν στο paypal app και το ποστάρω.
Sdikr απο εσενα περίμενα οτι δεν θα χρειαστεί να στο ξαναπώ.... alpha amex premium πιστωτική ειναι η κάρτα.
Λετε να ειμαι ο μονος που περναει η συγκεκριμένη κολοκαρτα?
Ημαρτον..

----------


## phantom77

Λες να περνάει επειδή είναι η "premium";
Επιτέλους δικαιολόγησε τον τίτλο της  :Laughing:

----------


## kostas2005

Δεν κατάλαβα ειρωνευεσαι, έχεις την ιδια καρτα και δεν περνάει??


Το στοίχημα παίζει ακομα οποιος θελει Χανια τώρα .

----------


## phantom77

Ηρέμησε, όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, έχω την ίδια κάρτα και πέρασε όσες φορές την δοκίμασα.  :Smile: 
Μέχρι τώρα δεν είχα καταλάβει τι τόσο "premium" είχε...

----------


## kostas2005

Αύριο θα δοκιμάσω και με άλλη ιδια κάρτα.

- - - Updated - - -

ειδα πριν οτι κατι ηθελες απο το ali , αλλα υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
θα σε βοηθήσω αν μπορω.

----------


## Nikiforos

kosta απο το ali περναει η καρτα σου?

----------


## phantom77

Off Topic





> ειδα πριν οτι κατι ηθελες απο το ali , αλλα υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
> θα σε βοηθήσω αν μπορω.


Ευχαριστώ αλλα δεν είναι κάτι επείγον (πλέον). Ας έχω την αγορά σε εκκρεμότητα για να δοκιμάζω αν δέχεται τις κάρτες  :Wink: 




> Και το amazon.co.uk για οτιδήποτε πόσο μέσω πατέντας.


Τι είδους πατέντα είναι αυτή.
Πριν λίγο παρήγγειλα ένα CD και *φαίνεται* οτι πέρασε η πληρωμή με την Mastercard της Alpha. Πριν δύο μήνες δεν πέρναγε καμιά κάρτα.

----------


## kostas2005

> kosta απο το ali περναει η καρτα σου?


οχι οπως και στο amazon αλλα εκει το προσπερνας για πλακα χωρις να χασεις ενα σεντ.
Αλλα αν σας πω οτι πιανει σε ολους οσους εχουν την παραπανω καρτα σιγουρα τοτε θα ακουσω διαφορα.

phantom77 εγω παρηγγειλα ενα ρουτερ τελος αυγουστου και ηρθε.
Για να περασε η mastercard ισως τοτε να περνανε αρκετες!

----------


## sdikr

> μολις ξανααγορασα.
>  2 αγορές το τελευταίο μισάωρο.
> περιμενω κανα 20λεπτο μπας και φανούν στο paypal app και το ποστάρω.
> Sdikr απο εσενα περίμενα οτι δεν θα χρειαστεί να στο ξαναπώ.... alpha amex premium πιστωτική ειναι η κάρτα.
> Λετε να ειμαι ο μονος που περναει η συγκεκριμένη κολοκαρτα?
> Ημαρτον..


ΕΛΕΟΣ παλικάρι μου, έλεος απλά,  σου είπαμε ποιο είναι το θέμα, εσύ μας λές οτι η καρτουλα σου απλά περνάει και να βάλουμε στοίχημα στην δικιά σου κάρτα.
Καλές αγορές να έχεις και μην μας πρήζεις

----------


## kostas2005

Ελεος εσυ ημαρτον εγω που ασχολουμε.
Συγνωμη αν δεν καταλαβες απο τα βαθη της καρτας μου!

- - - Updated - - -

Μολις ειρθε email που λεει οτι η paysafe ειναι ξανα διαθεσιμη στην Ελλαδα οποτε..

----------


## Nikiforos

για την paysafe εχει κανει θεμα ο nininis εδω : http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...83%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## Tiven

> Ελεος εσυ ημαρτον εγω που ασχολουμε.
> Συγνωμη αν δεν καταλαβες απο τα βαθη της καρτας μου!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Μολις ειρθε email που λεει οτι η paysafe ειναι ξανα διαθεσιμη στην Ελλαδα οποτε..


Να σου στείλω με PM τα στοιχεία μιας κάρτας που έληξε πριν κανα χρόνο να δούμε αν μπορείς να την χρησιμοποιήσεις; Νιώθω πως μπορείς να την κάνεις να λειτουργήσει.

----------


## phantom77

Γιατί σου είναι τόσο δύσκολο να δεχτείς οτι υπάρχει ένα είδος κάρτας που δεν έχει τα προβλήματα των άλλων;

----------


## cranky

Γιατί δεν την έχει ο ίδιος.

----------


## Tiven

> Γιατί σου είναι τόσο δύσκολο να δεχτείς οτι υπάρχει ένα είδος κάρτας που δεν έχει τα προβλήματα των άλλων;


Δεν μου είναι δύσκολο. Έχω πει βδομάδες πριν πως έκανα αγορές ακόμα και την εβδομάδα που μπήκαν τα CC.. Το θέμα είναι πως μερικοί δεν καταλαβαίνουν πως είναι απλά *τύχη*.

----------


## phantom77

Ναι, τύχη είναι. Είμαστε τυχεροί, έχουμε ΑΜΕΧ και κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας πάντα  :Razz:

----------


## cranky

«Ρremium», έ, μή ξεχνιόμαστε.

----------


## phantom77

> «Ρremium», έ, μή ξεχνιόμαστε.


Ε ναι, δεν είμαστε τυχαίοι. Έχουμε ένα κύρος στην τραπεζική αγορά

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Να δώσω κι εγώ report από τη χρεωστική Mastercard από Alpha Bank που έχω :

-από την πρώτη μερα των cc ανανεώνω κανονικά χρόνο ομιλίας Vodafone CU online. Μου κάνει ΜΕΓΑΛΗ εντύπωση που διαβασα μερικούς να εχουν προβληματα σχετικά, αφού φανταζομαι ότι Cosmote ,Vodafone GR & Wind GR πληρώνονται σε λογαριασμό ελληνικής τράπεζας

-ειχα προσπαθήσει να κάνω διάφορες αγορές μέχρι και πριν 10 μερες από σάιτ εξωτερικου και συνεχεια έτρωγα άκυρο. Ποσά από 2,50 δολλάρια στο ebay μέχρι 75 ευρω για εισιτηριο του Ελλάδα-Ισπανία στο Eurobasket (μου το έκλεισε συναδελφος με ολλανδική κάρτα τελικά).  Το θεμα με το ebay το έλυσα μέσω Paypal, αφού συνεδεσα τον ολλανδικό μου λογαριασμό με το Paypal. Δυστυχώς δεν εχω χρεωστική/πιστωτική καρτα από ολλανδική τράπεζα

-χθες αποπειράθηκα 2 αγορές και έγιναν *κανονικά*. Μία σε λίρες από αγγλικό σαιτ (για το Αρσεναλ-Ολυμπιακός που θα παω στο Emirates) και μία σε ευρώ από το amazon.de . Περίπου 70 και 20 ευρώ αντίστοιχα η καθεμία. Μου έκανε εντύπωση κι εμένα.

Οποιος βγάλει άκρη, ας μου πει κι εμένα  :Razz: .

----------


## kostas2005

> Δεν μου είναι δύσκολο. Έχω πει βδομάδες πριν πως έκανα αγορές ακόμα και την εβδομάδα που μπήκαν τα CC.. Το θέμα είναι πως μερικοί δεν καταλαβαίνουν πως είναι απλά *τύχη*.


Μαλλον εσυ δεν καταλαβαίνεις οτι έχεις την ΑΤΥΧΊΑ να εχεις την λάθος κάρτα.
Το καταλαβαίνω οτι έχεις σκάσει απο την ζήλια αλλα υπομονή θα περάσει..
Θα τα καταφέρεις και εσυ να κάνεις "Add to cart" κάποια στιγμή γιατί εχει περασει και καιρός απο την πρώτη εβδομάδα των cc.
Λύσε μου μια απορία.. θυμάσαι πως γίνεται?



> Να σου στείλω με PM τα στοιχεία μιας κάρτας που έληξε πριν κανα χρόνο να δούμε αν μπορείς να την χρησιμοποιήσεις; Νιώθω πως μπορείς να την κάνεις να λειτουργήσει.


Για την ώρα τραγουδα τρολαρε και απλα κοίτα
.

----------


## Tiven

Απευθείας πάντως χρεώνει εδώ και μέρες, ακόμα και Αμερική. Πειραιώς Visa Debit.

Paypal εκτός Ελλάδας τίποτα. Από του χρόνου όλοι premium καρτούλες.

----------


## phantom77

> Paypal εκτός Ελλάδας τίποτα. Από του χρόνου όλοι premium καρτούλες.


Μα γιατί να περιμένεις; Βγάλε και εσύ μια, *ΤΩΡΑ!*  :Razz: 

Ή μάλλον ασ' το. Να μη γίνει και αυτή  mainstream όπως οι Visa και MC. Θα μας πάρουνε χαμπάρι  :Laughing:

----------


## 3lbereth

Χθες, paypal με χρέωση Alpha πιστωτική για αγορά από Αγγλία από ebay, πέρασε με την 1η. Δυό μερες πριν, πάλι από Αγγλία, αναγκάστηκα να χρησιμοποιήσω το balance γιατι έφαγαν άκυρο Alpha χρεωστική, Alpha πιστωτική, Πειραιώς χρεωστική και Paypal. Ότι κάτσει!

----------


## stratus

Εκανα πληρωμε μεσω paypal με alpha mastercard.Τις προηγουμενες ημερες ετρωγα πορτα,σημερα περασε.

----------


## Nikiforos

φιλος μου μηχανικος μου ειπε με AmEx χτες αγορασε εξαρτηματα απο Γερμανια απο μια σελιδα για το συνεργειο του κανονικα μεσω paypal.

----------


## fantasma_tis_nixtas

Πριν 2 λεπτά κατάφερα και αγόρασα από ebay μέσω paypal και όχι δεν είχα τα λεφτά στο balance.
Η κάρτα είναι χρεωστική visa της Πειραιώς και τις προηγούμενες μέρες έτρωγε απανωτά άκυρα.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Μόλις πλήρωσα μερικά € μέσω PayPal με Alpha mastercard σε site του εξωτερικού.

----------


## andreasp

Δεν υπάρχουν Premium και μη Premium κάρτες στα Capital Controls.
Η μοναδική διαφοροποίηση που υπάρχει πια είναι στο τι αγοράζεις.
Τις πρώτες μέρες μόνο υπήρχαν τρύπες. Για παράδειγμα με την χρεωστική της Πειραιώς, σήκωνα 60ευρώ απο ATM της Πειραιώς , και απο ΔΙΑΣ 1000ευρώ.


http://www.pnginsurance.gr/nuepsilon...ontrols-paypal

Με τα σημερινά δεδομένα, επιτρέπονται συναλλαγές μέσω κάρτες στις εξής μόνο περιπτώσεις:

1) Mε e-shops που διατηρούν λογαριασμό σε τράπεζα στην Ελλάδα.

2) Mε e-shops εξωτερικού αποκλειστικά για τις ακόλουθες περιπτώσεις:

πληρωμή υπηρεσιών εκπαίδευσης (δίδακτρα / εστίες διαμονής / συνδρομή βιβλιοθηκών κλπ)
πληρωμή ασφαλιστικών, ιατρικών φαρμακευτικών και νοσοκομειακών εξόδων
πληρωμές συνδρομών για εγγραφή ή ανανέωση συμμετοχής μέλους σε επαγγελματικούς συλλόγους (δικηγορικούς / ιατρικούς συλλόγους κλπ) ή/και για επιστημονικά και λοιπά έντυπα
άλλες συνδρομές
αγορές εισιτηρίων αεροπορικών εταιρειών
αγορές βιβλίων, εφημερίδων, περιοδικών
πληρωμές ξενοδοχείων
ενοικιάσεις αυτοκινήτων
πληρωμές ταξιδιών και μεταφορών
πληρωμές ψηφιακών παροχών μουσικού περιεχομένου και εφαρμογών (applications)
υπηρεσίες διαδικτύου Η/Υ
αγορά λογισμικού & προγραμμάτων Η/Υ
διαφημιστικές υπηρεσίες
διάφορες υπηρεσίες προς επιχειρήσεις & επαγγελματίες
υπηρεσίες / συναλλαγές προς το κράτος (πληρωμή φόρων, δικαστικά έξοδα κλπ)
εκδόσεις / εκτυπώσεις.

----------


## phantom77

Τοτε είμαι παράνομος!!  :Shocked:  :Scared: 
Τόλμησα να αγοράσω media player, δέκτη τηλεόρασης, καλώδια και διάφορα άλλα "εκτός νόμου" αντικείμενα  :Laughing: 

Ευχαριστούμε πάντως που μας θύμισες αυτά που ξέρουμε (και καταπατούμε) εδώ και δύο μήνες...

----------


## Minotavrs

Μολις περασε συναλλαγη sto ebay.co.uk με καρτα Visa Debit Card τραπεζας Πειραιως, μεσω Paypal χωρις balance...

Αντιστοιχα η ιδια καρτα στο Aliexpress συνεχιζει να τρωει "πορτα"...  

Δωστε feedback

----------


## phantom77

Off Topic


		Το AliExpress δεν μας θέλει. Ούτε τις δικές μου Mastercard (χρεωστική και πιστωτική διαφορετικών τραπεζών) δέχεται.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, ναι και εμενα ακυρο συνεχεια απο αλιεξπρες οταν απο μπανγκγκουντ εχω αγρασει απο 15 αυγουστου 2 φορες....καρτα γιουρομπανγκ βιζα. σορρυ δεν ειανι ευκολο το μινι ασυρματο γκευμπορντ τελικα.....

----------


## nikosmelt

http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1500028477

Σχετικό.

----------


## kostas2005

> Δεν υπάρχουν Premium και μη Premium κάρτες στα Capital Controls.
> Η μοναδική διαφοροποίηση που υπάρχει πια είναι στο τι αγοράζεις.
> Τις πρώτες μέρες μόνο υπήρχαν τρύπες. Για παράδειγμα με την χρεωστική της Πειραιώς, σήκωνα 60ευρώ απο ATM της Πειραιώς , και απο ΔΙΑΣ 1000ευρώ.
> 
> 
> http://www.pnginsurance.gr/nuepsilon...ontrols-paypal
> 
> Με τα σημερινά δεδομένα, επιτρέπονται συναλλαγές μέσω κάρτες στις εξής μόνο περιπτώσεις:
> 
> ...




Δεν αγόρασα "τίποτα από την λίστα και ουτε νομιζω ο καθε κινεζος απο το Ebay να ειχε λογαριασμο στην Ελλαδα.
 και άκυρο δεν έφαγα.
Για καποιο λογο το τελευταιο διαστημα η καρτα premium περναγε περναγε περναγε οταν με τις αλλες ειχα και ειχαμε  προβλημα .
Οποτε το copy paste που κανεις δεν βοηθαει καθολου γιατι πολλες φορες το διαβασαμε αλλα στην πραξη αλλα συνεβαιναν και αλλα συμβαινουν ειδικα τωρα που περνανε οι μερες με αρκετες καρτες.
Ευχαριστουμε για την υποδειξη της "τρυπας" που αναφερεις αλλα παρε αλλη μια απο "εμας" και καλη χωνεψη σου αρεσει δεν σου αρεσει.
Ναι υπηρξαν και αλλες τρυπες εκτος απο αυτη που αναφερεις και ονομαζονταν premium.
Τι κολημα ειναι αυτο ορισμενοι να μην το δεχονται δεν το καταλαβαινω.

----------


## euri

Μετά τα επικά Windows-Linux, Apple-Android wars, τώρα και καρτοπόλεμος.  Οι δικές μας κάρτες είναι καλύτερες, τραβάνε (λεφτά) στα CC, αντέχουν στα (πιστωτικά) όρια - οι δικές σας είναι γτπ.

Αγαπώ ντερνέτς!

----------


## kostas2005

Έτσι ειναι οπως το λες.
Γιατί ορισμένοι δεν δέχονται ότι κάποιοι έκαναν την δουλειά τους με μια απο τις κάρτες που έτυχε να ειχαν.

----------


## euri

Το να σταματήσετε το flaming παίζει ως σενάριο;  :Evil: 

Όλοι καταλάβαμε και εμπεδώσαμε ότι υπάρχουν κάρτες που περνάνε και κάποιες άλλες που δεν περνάνε.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Μολις περασε συναλλαγη sto ebay.co.uk με καρτα Visa Debit Card τραπεζας Πειραιως, μεσω Paypal χωρις balance...
> 
> Αντιστοιχα η ιδια καρτα στο Aliexpress συνεχιζει να τρωει "πορτα"...  
> 
> Δωστε feedback


Έχει ειπωθεί 10δες φορές ότι είναι θέμα τύχης.
Και εγώ τρώω πόρτα συνέχεια και ξαφνικά η ίδια κάρτα (alpha bonus world) πέρασε σε PayPal και Ali.

----------


## -21grams

> Μετά τα επικά Windows-Linux, Apple-Android wars, τώρα και καρτοπόλεμος. Οι δικές μας κάρτες είναι καλύτερες, τραβάνε (λεφτά) στα CC, αντέχουν στα (πιστωτικά) όρια - οι δικές σας είναι ΓΤΠ.
> Αγαπώ ντερνέτς!


Μα καλά, δεν ντρέπεσαι να εκφράζεσαι τοιουτοτρόπως (πάντοτε ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό το επίρρημα σε τεχνολογικό forum!) administrator-ας άνθρωπος;
Άσε που έκανες λάθος στο αρκτικόλεξο. ΓΤΠ*Κ* είναι το σωστό, όπου «Κ» το αρχικό της γενέτειρας του Μάκαρου με την πουράκλα.

----------


## Hetfield

Τι premium και κουραφεξαλα. 
Μου εχει τυχει η καλη πιστωτικη της Πειραιως να φαει πορτα και να περασει η χρεωστικη.
Ειναι καθαρα θεμα τυχης και συγκυριων.

Απο sportsdirect.co.uk εχουμε καμια ελπιδα;

----------


## kronos911

Πριν από λίγο, eBay  + PayPal (alpha MasterCard bonus) = επιτυχία (8 ευρώ)
2 λεπτά μετά άλλη επιτυχία αξίας  7 ευρώ

----------


## epp82

εγώ δυστυχώς με alpha mastercard, πειραιως mastercard prepaid(με χρηματα μέσα) και με πειραιως visa χρεωστική τίποτα... και για ποσα μέχρι 10euro...
και εδώ γκαντεμης...
edit: μολις δουλεψε... εβαλα λεφτα στο paypal ενω πριν δεν μπορουσα... 
- - - Updated - - -

αυτο παίζει ακόμα, το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?



> Kάποιος καλός άνθρωπος απ’το forum του Ιnsomnia.gr (καλή του ώρα εκεί που βρίσκεται – δεν ξέρουμε αν θέλει να αποκαλύψουμε το ψευδώνυμό του) ανακάλυψε τρόπο για να παρακάμψεις τα capital controls και να κάνεις αγορές απ’το εξωτερικό μέσω paypal.
> 
> Το δοκιμάσαμε και πιάνει. Η διαδικασία είναι η εξής:
> 
> 1. Mπαίνεις Paypal –> My PayPal
> 2. Πας “Request Money”
> 3. Στο σχετικό πεδίο, βάζεις ένα mail στο οποίο έχεις πρόσβαση (προφανώς όχι το mail με το οποίο έχεις κάνει εγγραφή στο PayPal απατεώνα μου)
> 4. Τσεκάρεις την επιλογή “goods” και το ποσό που θέλεις
> 5. Πας στο mail που έβαλες και βλέπεις αν σου έχει έρθει μήνυμα (σου έχει έρθει)
> ...

----------


## phantom77

> αυτο παίζει ακόμα, το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?


Δεν βλέπω γιατί να μην δουλεύει.

Υπάρχει και άλλο; τρόπος, με δεύτερο λογαριασμό PayPal. Το έχει αναλύσει διεξοδικά ο Nikiforos.

----------


## andreasp

> Δεν αγόρασα "τίποτα από την λίστα και ουτε νομιζω ο καθε κινεζος απο το Ebay να ειχε λογαριασμο στην Ελλαδα.
>  και άκυρο δεν έφαγα.
> Για καποιο λογο το τελευταιο διαστημα η καρτα premium περναγε περναγε περναγε οταν με τις αλλες ειχα και ειχαμε  προβλημα .
> Οποτε το copy paste που κανεις δεν βοηθαει καθολου γιατι πολλες φορες το διαβασαμε αλλα στην πραξη αλλα συνεβαιναν και αλλα συμβαινουν ειδικα τωρα που περνανε οι μερες με αρκετες καρτες.
> Ευχαριστουμε για την υποδειξη της "τρυπας" που αναφερεις αλλα παρε αλλη μια απο "εμας" *και καλη χωνεψη σου αρεσει δεν σου αρεσει*.
> Ναι υπηρξαν και αλλες τρυπες εκτος απο αυτη που αναφερεις και ονομαζονταν premium.
> Τι κολημα ειναι αυτο ορισμενοι να μην το δεχονται δεν το καταλαβαινω.


Κοίτα να αλλάξεις το στυλάκι σου, γιατί είναι εξαιρετικά προκλητικό.
Αν έχεις εσύ πετρία να νομίζεις ότι είσαι premium και έχεις premium κάρτα, δεν έχω λόγο να στην χαλάσω.
Ο καθένας με τα ψυχολογικά του προβλήματα...
Πάντως αν σε ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η άποψη των ίδιων των τραπεζών, η Πειραιώς και η Alpha σου λέω με βεβαιότητα ότι δεν έχουν premium και μη premium κάρτες στην διαχειριση των capital controls.
Το ότι υπήρξαν τρύπες (εγώ με την φτωχή πλην τίμια χρεωστική της Πειραιώς, έβγαζα 1000αρικα τις πρώτες μέρες απο ATM), είναι γεγονός, και ο λόγος είναι ότι οι τράπεζες δεν είχαν σχεδιάσει ποτέ μηχανογραφικά συστήματα έτοιμα για capital controls. Πριν την 1η φορά αριστερά, ήταν σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας για χώρα της ΕΕ.
Μπορείς να συνεχίσεις τις φαντασιώσεις σου...

----------


## Nikiforos

> εγώ δυστυχώς με alpha mastercard, πειραιως mastercard prepaid(με χρηματα μέσα) και με πειραιως visa χρεωστική τίποτα... και για ποσα μέχρι 10euro...
> και εδώ γκαντεμης...
> edit: μολις δουλεψε... εβαλα λεφτα στο paypal ενω πριν δεν μπορουσα... 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> αυτο παίζει ακόμα, το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?


καλησπέρα, το κανω ξανα copy paste αυτο που ειχα γραψει παρακατω....
καταρχην *ΞΕΧΑΣΤΕ* το request money!!! φαινοσαστε πωλητης! το εχουμε πει πολλες φορες, σε αλλα forums βλεπω οτι σε μερικους εχει γινει κατακρατηση χρηματων για 21 μερες και μετα πρεπει να αποδειξεις οτι δεν ειναι απατη!!! ζηταει το paypal ακομα και φωτοτυπια ταυτοτητας!!! ακομα και με το send money που περιγραφω ενας πηγε να μεταφερει 210 ευρω και ειχε βαλει στο 2ο λογαριασμο ψευτικο ονομα με ιδιο επωνυμο με το δικο του και του εστειλαν email, δεν εγινε η μεταφορα αλλα δεν μπορεσε να κανει δουλεια. Στο παρακατω βαζουμε ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟΥ προσωπου και οχι οτι νανε!!! νεο email στο ονομα του και το δικο του τηλεφωνο!
στην αναγκη αν εχουμε φιλαρακι που δεν εχει balance και θελουμε να αγορασουμε και δεν γινεται, του δινουμε στο χερι τα χρηματα και μας στελνει λεφτα με SEND MONEY! απλα πραγματα! 

1. Υποθέτουμε ότι έχουμε έναν λογαριασμό paypal που έχει κάρτα.
2. Κάνουμε ένα 2ο email αν δεν έχουμε στο όνομα συγγενή μας πχ εγώ έκανα της μάνας μου.
3. Ανοίγουμε ένα 2ο λογαριασμό paypal με το όνομα του συγγενή μας και με το τηλεφωνό του, διευθυνση βαζουμε οτι μας βολευει αλλα πραγματικη οχι ψευτικη δλδ.
4. Στο βήμα που λέει για να προσθέσουμε κάρτα απλά το ΑΓΝΟΟΥΜΕ μη νομίζετε ότι δεν θα γίνει ο λογαριασμός όπως νόμιζα και εγώ....
5. Πάμε στο δικό μας λογαριασμό, και πατάμε send money, δηλώνουμε για friends or family πως το λέει ακριβώς δεν θυμάμαι, βάζουμε το email του 2ου λογαριασμού και το ποσό και τα στέλνει.
6. Πάμε στο email το 2ο και κανουμε αποδοχή.
7. Ψωνίζουμε με το 2ο paypal. Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα όπως έπαθα εγώ για άγνωστο λόγο στο ebay που έλεγε οτι ο λογαριασμος μου δεν εχει αλλαξει!!! μπορουμε να μπουμε στο 2ο paypal και να κανουμε send money στον 1ο και στελνουμε εκει το balance, ετσι αγορασα εγω απο ebay πριν λιγες μερες απο Αγγλια ενα Car multimedia center/GPS/2din....
Mεταφορες απο balance σε balance ΔΕΝ χρεωνονται, απο την καρτα οταν τραβαει εχει προμηθεια 3.75 ευρω στα 100 ευρω.
Εγω το εκανα με eurobank visa πιστωτικη δεν ξερω αν γινεται με ολες τις καρτες.
Το request money να το αποφευγεται γιατι φαινεστε σαν πωλητες και αργα ή γρηγορα αν το παρακανετε θα αποκτησετε προβληματα απο το paypal.
Επισης ειχα δοκιμασει το request τελη Αυγουστου και αρχες Σεπτεμβριου και επισης πετυχε, ΠΡΙΝ μαθω για το send money!

*ΠΡΩΤΑ δοκιμαστε μηπως μπορειτε να αγορασετε ΧΩΡΙΣ να εχετε balance γιατι δεν ειναι λιγοι αυτοι που λενε οτι εκαναν αγορες μεσω paypal!!! ειδικα μετα τη νεα ΠΝΠ! 
αν δεν γινεται τοτε κανετε το send money.*

----------


## Valder

Νεα ΠΝΠ χτες βράδυ και στο άρθρο 1 λέει:

"1. Επιτρέπεται η αποδοχή και εκτέλεση εντολών μεταφοράς κεφαλαίων προς το εξωτερικό από πιστωτικά ιδρύματα (αλλά και από τα ΕΛΤΑ ή και ιδρύματα πληρωμών) έως του ποσού των πεντακοσίων (500) ευρώ ανά καταθέτη και ανά ημερολογιακό μήνα."


Πηγή: in.gr

Αυτό ακριβώς αφορά σε έμβασμα από τη Eurobank πχ στο ΠάρεταλεφτάμουBANK of Zimbabwe *ή* γενικά πχ ότι θα σε αφήνει να χρησιμοποιείς και το Paypal και λοιπές πληρωμές για φρουφρού κι αρώματα εξωτερικού, ως 500 ευρώ;

Bedankt!

----------


## atrias

μάλλον το 1ο από αυτά που είπες

----------


## andreasp

11. Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω την πιστωτική, χρεωστική ή/και προπληρωμένη μου κάρτα για να κάνω αγορές στο internet;

ΝΑΙ, χωρίς περιορισμούς, εφόσον τα ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα τηρούν λογαριασμό σε τράπεζα που λειτουργεί στην Ελλάδα.

Εφόσον τα ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα τηρούν λογαριασμό σε τράπεζα του εξωτερικού, μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείτε τις κάρτες σας:

A. μέχρι το όριο που προβλέπει η σύμβασή σας με την τράπεζα, 

B. εντός του ημερήσιου ορίου ποσού το οποίο εγκρίνεται για κάθε τράπεζα ξεχωριστά από την Επιτροπή Εγκρίσεως Τραπεζικών Συναλλαγών, και 

Γ. για τις ακόλουθες κατηγορίες συναλλαγών:

1. Αγορές εισιτηρίων αεροπορικών εταιρειών.

2. Πληρωμές ξενοδοχείων.

3. Ενοικιάσεις αυτοκινήτων.

4. Πληρωμές ταξιδίων και μεταφορών.

5. Πληρωμές ψηφιακών παρόχων μουσικού περιεχομένου και εφαρμογών (applications).

6. Πληρωμές συνδρομών, για εγγραφή ή ανανέωση συμμετοχής μέλους σε επαγγελματικούς συλλόγους (δικηγορικούς/ ιατρικούς συλλόγους, κ.λπ) ή/και για επιστημονικά και λοιπά έντυπα.

7. Πληρωμή υπηρεσιών εκπαίδευσης (δίδακτρα/ εστίες διαμονής/ συνδρομή βιβλιοθηκών, κ.λπ). 

8. Πληρωμή ασφαλιστικών, ιατρικών και φαρμακευτικών εξόδων.

9. Πληρωμές ελληνικών επιχειρήσεων που δραστηριοποιούνται στο ηλεκτρονικό εμπόριο προς διεθνείς παρόχους υπηρεσιών, απαραίτητων για τη λειτουργία των εν λόγω επιχειρήσεων, όπως, ενδεικτικά, συνδρομή φιλοξενίας σε server, συνδρομή domain name, συνδρομή σε παρόχους φύλαξης αρχείων, συνδρομή σε παρόχους cloud-based υπηρεσιών λειτουργίας, όπως πλατφόρμες ηλεκτρονικών καταστημάτων (e-shop), πλατφόρμες επικοινωνίας με χρήστες, συνδρομή για συντήρηση ελάχιστης παρουσίας για λόγους διαφήμισης σε Google/ Facebook.

http://www.hba.gr/Index.asp?Menu=6&smap=604

Αυτά ισχύουν σήμερα που μιλάμε.

----------


## dimtz

μια απο τα ιδια δηλαδη

----------


## phantom77

> http://www.hba.gr/Index.asp?Menu=6&smap=604
> 
> Αυτά ισχύουν σήμερα που μιλάμε.




Φρέσκα νέα  :Razz:

----------


## Nikiforos

κοροιδευουν τον κοσμακη απλα! οχι οτι δεν το ξεραμε δλδ.... :Whistle:

----------


## fantasma_tis_nixtas

Πολύ ωραίος...το δοκίμασα πριν λίγο γιατί έτρωγε άκυρο χωρίς το balance και με αυτόν τον τρόπο κατάφερα να κάνω 3 διαφορετικές αγορές συνολικού κόστους 60€ από ebay με χρεωστική κάρτα της Πειραιώς.
Στα 65€ που μετέφερα μου κράτησε προμήθεια 2,56€



> καλησπέρα, το κανω ξανα copy paste αυτο που ειχα γραψει παρακατω....
> καταρχην *ΞΕΧΑΣΤΕ* το request money!!! φαινοσαστε πωλητης! το εχουμε πει πολλες φορες, σε αλλα forums βλεπω οτι σε μερικους εχει γινει κατακρατηση χρηματων για 21 μερες και μετα πρεπει να αποδειξεις οτι δεν ειναι απατη!!! ζηταει το paypal ακομα και φωτοτυπια ταυτοτητας!!! ακομα και με το send money που περιγραφω ενας πηγε να μεταφερει 210 ευρω και ειχε βαλει στο 2ο λογαριασμο ψευτικο ονομα με ιδιο επωνυμο με το δικο του και του εστειλαν email, δεν εγινε η μεταφορα αλλα δεν μπορεσε να κανει δουλεια. Στο παρακατω βαζουμε ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟΥ προσωπου και οχι οτι νανε!!! νεο email στο ονομα του και το δικο του τηλεφωνο!
> στην αναγκη αν εχουμε φιλαρακι που δεν εχει balance και θελουμε να αγορασουμε και δεν γινεται, του δινουμε στο χερι τα χρηματα και μας στελνει λεφτα με SEND MONEY! απλα πραγματα! 
> 
> 1. Υποθέτουμε ότι έχουμε έναν λογαριασμό paypal που έχει κάρτα.
> 2. Κάνουμε ένα 2ο email αν δεν έχουμε στο όνομα συγγενή μας πχ εγώ έκανα της μάνας μου.
> 3. Ανοίγουμε ένα 2ο λογαριασμό paypal με το όνομα του συγγενή μας και με το τηλεφωνό του, διευθυνση βαζουμε οτι μας βολευει αλλα πραγματικη οχι ψευτικη δλδ.
> 4. Στο βήμα που λέει για να προσθέσουμε κάρτα απλά το ΑΓΝΟΟΥΜΕ μη νομίζετε ότι δεν θα γίνει ο λογαριασμός όπως νόμιζα και εγώ....
> 5. Πάμε στο δικό μας λογαριασμό, και πατάμε send money, δηλώνουμε για friends or family πως το λέει ακριβώς δεν θυμάμαι, βάζουμε το email του 2ου λογαριασμού και το ποσό και τα στέλνει.
> ...

----------


## Minotavrs

Περασε κανονικα και σήμερα, μετα και την προχθεσινη, αγορα μεσω ebay-paypal (χωρις balance),  με visa της πειραιως το ποσο ηταν 25€... για alarm clock projector...

----------


## phantom77

Off Topic





> για alarm clock projector...


Ποιο πήρες;

----------


## Minotavrs

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Ποιο πήρες;


Αυτό ΕΔΩ

----------


## dimtz

μιας και αναφερατε για ρολοι εγω παρηγγειλα αυτο εδω χτες  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2815582574...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT  καλη τιμη.

----------


## Nikiforos

> μιας και αναφερατε για ρολοι εγω παρηγγειλα αυτο εδω χτες  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2815582574...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT  καλη τιμη.


καλημερα εσυ πως πηρες? με balance ή χωρις?

----------


## dimtz

Με balance φίλε, δοκίμασα και χωρίς αλλά έφαγα πόρτα

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα, α νομιζα οτι πηρες χωρις γιαυτο και ρωτησα....

----------


## andreasp

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 161498
> 
> Φρέσκα νέα


Δεν υπάρχουν φρεσκότερα νέα.

----------


## phantom77

> Δεν υπάρχουν φρεσκότερα νέα.


Έχουν βγει δύο σχετικά ΦΕΚ απο τότε...

----------


## Andreaslar

Τελευταία ΠΝΠ:

http://www.iefimerida.gr/sites/defau...ocument_14.pdf

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα! οσα και αν εχουν βγει η κατασταση που αφορα τις αγορες απο εξωτερικο παραμενει η ιδια, δλδ το ιδιο μπαχαλο χαλια που ειναι ολο τον Σεπτεμβριο και οχι μονο....σε συγκεκριμενες κατηγοριες αλλαξε κατι και αυτες δεν αφορουν το Paypal.

----------


## cyberten

Κι εμένα πριν από λίγο μου "έριξε" άκυρο...

----------


## kostas2005

Προσπάθησα να αγοράσω χρονο ομιλίας 13€ σε betamax μέσω paypal για δοκιμή με χρεωστικη Εθνική MasterCard και απορρίφθηκε.
Για να είμαι ειλικρινής πίστευα οτι θα περάσει.
Την συνέχεια βέβαια πιστεύω την φαντάζεστε.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγω σημερα παλι εκανα αγορα απο banggood απευθειας καρτα γιατι φυλαω το balance στο paypal για το ebay....

----------


## Minotavrs

Και παλι σημερα περασε αγορά χωρις balance στο paypal αλλα με Alphabank Visa... για την ιδια συναλλαγη η winbank visa εφαγε πόρτα....

----------


## cyberten

> Και παλι σημερα περασε αγορά χωρις balance στο paypal αλλα με Alphabank Visa... για την ιδια συναλλαγη η winbank visa εφαγε πόρτα....


Εμένα επίσης alphabank Visa αλλά ....

----------


## dimtz

τελικα δεν υπαρχει σωτηρια

----------


## xriantw

Αυτη η κατασταση βολευει το paypal αφου αναγκαστικα το επιλεγουμε και επισης με το send money αυξανει και την προμηθεια του.

----------


## Minotavrs

> τελικα δεν υπαρχει σωτηρια , μπαχαλο ,τελικα ποιος φταιει στην ολη φαση? η τραπεζα που αφηνει να γινονται συναλλαγες η εμεις που το επιδιωκουμε? γιατι αγορασαμε και ρουχα, κινητα και οτι αλλο απαγορευεται αυτην την στιγμη


Δηλαδή το πρόβλημα είμαστε εμεις που "παρανομούμε" αγοράζοντας με πενταροδεκαρες από τα βάθη της Κίνας και όχι η πολιτεια που δεν επιτρεπει τις συναλλαγες αυτες με οποιο όριο αυτη επιθυμει?

----------


## Nikiforos

> Αυτη η κατασταση βολευει το paypal αφου αναγκαστικα το επιλεγουμε και επισης με το send money αυξανει και την προμηθεια του.


σωστή άποψη φυσικά και το βολεύει!




> Δηλαδή το πρόβλημα είμαστε εμεις που "παρανομούμε" αγοράζοντας με πενταροδεκαρες από τα βάθη της Κίνας και όχι η πολιτεια που δεν επιτρεπει τις συναλλαγες αυτες με οποιο όριο αυτη επιθυμει?


η διαδικασία με το send money είναι νόμιμη, δεν παρανομούμε πουθενά.....το ότι αυτό θέλοντας και μη είναι ας το πω παραθυράκι στα C.C αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι παρανομούμε εφόσον είναι μια επιτρεπόμενη και νόμιμη διαδικασία στο Paypal....αν εννοούσες αυτό.

----------


## Minotavrs

> σωστή άποψη φυσικά και το βολεύει!
> 
> η διαδικασία με το send money είναι νόμιμη, δεν παρανομούμε πουθενά.....το ότι αυτό θέλοντας και μη είναι ας το πω παραθυράκι στα C.C αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι παρανομούμε εφόσον είναι μια επιτρεπόμενη και νόμιμη διαδικασία στο Paypal....αν εννοούσες αυτό.


Το παρανομούμε ειναι ειρωνικό και το ανέφερε πρώτος ο dimtz... σιγα μην απολογηθουμε κιολας για τα αυτονοητα... ουτε στο μπανανισταν δεν γινονται αυτα... δηλαδη θα επεφτε εξω το κρατος αν ανοιγανε τις συγκεκριμενες συναλλαγες εντος οριου... αλλα ειπαμε... οτι να 'ναι σε αυτο το φεου(ρ)δ(έλ)ο...

----------


## maddoctor

Μόλις αγόρασα μία Xiaomi βεντούζα από banggood με την χρεωστική της Εθνικής, χωρίς να έχω υπόλοιπο στο paypal.

----------


## frap

> Το παρανομούμε ειναι ειρωνικό και το ανέφερε πρώτος ο dimtz... σιγα μην απολογηθουμε κιολας για τα αυτονοητα... ουτε στο μπανανισταν δεν γινονται αυτα... δηλαδη θα επεφτε εξω το κρατος αν ανοιγανε τις συγκεκριμενες συναλλαγες εντος οριου... αλλα ειπαμε... οτι να 'ναι σε αυτο το φεου(ρ)δ(έλ)ο...


Κι όμως, "παρανομείς", τουλάχιστον εάν το κάνεις με πιστωτική κάρτα διότι παραβιάζεις τους όρους χρήσης της κάρτας σου. Αυτό το κόλπο με το send money/receive money είναι πρακτικά ανάληψη μετρητών από την κάρτα σου και θα έπρεπε να επιβαρυνθεί με το σχετικό επιτόκιο σύμφωνα με τους όρους χρήσης που αποδέχτηκες όταν έκανες την αίτηση για την κάρτα.

Και επειδή το Paypal γίνεται ο ενδιάμεσος για αυτή την παραβίαση, το κυνηγάνε οι Visa & σια και αυτό κυνηγά εσάς που το κάνετε.

----------


## ermis333

> Κι όμως, "παρανομείς", τουλάχιστον εάν το κάνεις με πιστωτική κάρτα διότι παραβιάζεις τους όρους χρήσης της κάρτας σου. Αυτό το κόλπο με το send money/receive money είναι πρακτικά ανάληψη μετρητών από την κάρτα σου και θα έπρεπε να επιβαρυνθεί με το σχετικό επιτόκιο σύμφωνα με τους όρους χρήσης που αποδέχτηκες όταν έκανες την αίτηση για την κάρτα.
> 
> Και επειδή το Paypal γίνεται ο ενδιάμεσος για αυτή την παραβίαση, το κυνηγάνε οι Visa & σια και αυτό κυνηγά εσάς που το κάνετε.


To επιτόκιο αγαπητέ το πληρώνεις στις πιστωτικές κάρτες ΜΟΝΟ αν δεν πληρώσεις όλο το ποσό που τράβηξες εντός 1 μηνός, αλλιώς δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα extra. 

Ακόμα και να ήταν σωστός ο συλλογισμός σου (που δεν είναι) αν κάνεις send money/receive money με χρεωστική δεν θα έπρεπε να πληρώνεις τίποτα αφού οι χρεωστικές έχουν παντού 0 επιτόκιο.....

----------


## netblues

> To επιτόκιο αγαπητέ το πληρώνεις στις πιστωτικές κάρτες ΜΟΝΟ αν δεν πληρώσεις όλο το ποσό που τράβηξες εντός 1 μηνός, αλλιώς δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα extra.


ΕΚΤΟΣ απο την ΑΝΑΛΗΨΗ μετρητων, που μετραει απο τη μερα που τα πηρες. Δες τα ψιλα γραμματα.

Ομως, δεν ειναι αναληψη μετρητων το "κολπο" μιας και δεν περνεις μετρητα στο χερι σου με κανενα τροπο.

Η περιπτωση να εχεις τραπεζικο λογαριασμο σε αλλη χωρα, να στελνεις ετσι λεφτά στο λογαριασμό σου και στη συνεχεια να τα "τραβας" απο ελληνικο ατμ με ξενη πιστωτική είναι α)σπανια και β)ακριβή με ολα τα fees που θα μαζεψεις στη διαδικασια γ) με ορια.

Το 99,999% που κανει το "κολπο" στη συνεχεια τα ξοδευει οπως ακριβως και αν τα τραβαγε το paypal απο πιστωτικη την στιγμη της αγοράς.  Εξαλλου ο λογος που το paypal δεν παιζει εχει να κανει με νομους που επεβληθηκαν χωρις να υπάρχει καμμια τεχνογνωσια για την δυνατότητα  εφαρμογής τους σε πολλες περιπτωσεις.

----------


## Nikiforos

> To επιτόκιο αγαπητέ το πληρώνεις στις πιστωτικές κάρτες ΜΟΝΟ αν δεν πληρώσεις όλο το ποσό που τράβηξες εντός 1 μηνός, αλλιώς δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα extra.


Καλημέρα! έτσι ακριβώς! και εγώ που έχω πιστωτική πάντα μπαίνω στο web banking κάθε μερικές μέρες και την πληρώνω, *ποτέ μου δεν έχω πληρώσει επιτόκιο!*
πάντως εγώ κάτι πράγματα που ήθελα τα βρίσκω στο banggood και ενώ έχει και Paypal το αποφεύγω γιατί 1ον έχω υπόλοιπο balance 10 ευρώ και το φυλάω για το ebay και 2ον για να αποφύγω κινήσεις send money που αν και γίνονται, προσπαθώ να τις αποφεύγω.
Ευτυχώς η eurobank visa μια χαρά περνάει στο banggood απευθείας και κάνω την δουλειά μου προς το παρόν...




> Κι όμως, "παρανομείς", τουλάχιστον εάν το κάνεις με πιστωτική κάρτα διότι παραβιάζεις τους όρους χρήσης της κάρτας σου. Αυτό το κόλπο με το send money/receive money είναι πρακτικά ανάληψη μετρητών από την κάρτα σου και θα έπρεπε να επιβαρυνθεί με το σχετικό επιτόκιο σύμφωνα με τους όρους χρήσης που αποδέχτηκες όταν έκανες την αίτηση για την κάρτα.


αυτό που λες δεν υπάρχει.....δικιά σου θεωρία χωρίς παρεξήγηση και προσωπικά δεν την αποδέχομαι, νόμιμες διαδικασίες είναι όλες και καμιά παρανομία, μετρητά δεν παίρνει κανείς οπότε η κάρτα δουλεύει ως πιστωτική καθώς στην τράπεζα με πιστώνει, δηλαδή είναι η ίδια διαδικασία που θα γινόταν αν απλά αγόραζα με το Paypal πριν τα C.C, μετά μπαίνω από web banking και την πληρώνω, *αν την αφήσω απλήρωτη θα έχω τα επιτόκια*, οπότε σε καμιά περίπτωση αυτό που λες δεν ισχύει ούτε και στέκει θεωρητικά ή πρακτικά, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως σκέφτηκες κάτι τέτοιο!!!
Αν ήταν όπως τα λες θα ήταν παράνομη και η χρήση γενικά του Paypal με πιστωτικές κάρτες....

----------


## frap

@ermis333 και nikiforos, σχετικά με το επιτόκιο, σας απάντησε και ο netblues, *στις αναλήψεις μετρητών* το επιτόκιο βαράει από την στιγμή της ανάληψης. Είναι μάλιστα και διαφορετικό σε πολλές περιπτώσεις. Διαβάστε τα ψιλά γράμματα.

Σχετικά με τη θεωρία μου, οτι δλδ το send/receive στο balance σου με funding source την πιστωτική σου ισοδυναμεί με ανάληψη μετρητών), δε το λέω εγώ, το λέει το ίδιο το Paypal στην απάντησή του γιατί μπλόκαρε 2-3 λογαριασμούς που έκαναν αυτή τη δουλειά ασύστολα. Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να βρω τις αναφορές.

----------


## andreasp

To Request Money είναι εξαγωγή κεφαλαίων απο την Ελλάδα, και αυτό απαγορεύεται αν δεν γίνεται για συγκεκριμένους λόγους.
Απλά είναι μία τρύπα του συστήματος, που το paypal κάνει τον μαλάκα γιατί παίρνει την προμήθεια, και η τράπεζα της Ελλάδος ίσως δεν το έχει πάρει χαμπάρι ή απλά κάνει τον μαλάκα και αυτή γιατί είναι μικρά τα ποσά προς το παρόν.
Θεωρητικά αλλά και πρακτικά με αυτόν τον τρόπο μπορώ να βγάλω τις καταθέσεις μου στο εξωτερικό, όπως και να ελαφρύνω τους λογαριασμούς μου, πέφτοντας κάτω απο κάποιο θεωρητικό όριο που θα γίνει κούρεμα καταθέσεων.
Για αυτό και δεν αφήνουν οι τράπεζες να μπει άλλο όνομα στους λογαριασμούς... για αυτό και δεν μπορείς να ανοίξεις λογαριασμό καινούργιο.

----------


## dimtz

Τώρα επιτρέπεται και επίσημα η εξαγωγή κεφαλαίων έως 500 Ευρώ το μήνα, τώρα με ποιόν τρόπο; θα δείξει

----------


## mrsaccess

> To Request Money είναι εξαγωγή κεφαλαίων απο την Ελλάδα, και αυτό απαγορεύεται αν δεν γίνεται για συγκεκριμένους λόγους.
> Απλά είναι μία τρύπα του συστήματος, που το paypal κάνει τον μαλάκα γιατί παίρνει την προμήθεια, και η τράπεζα της Ελλάδος ίσως δεν το έχει πάρει χαμπάρι ή απλά κάνει τον μαλάκα και αυτή γιατί είναι μικρά τα ποσά προς το παρόν.
> Θεωρητικά αλλά και πρακτικά με αυτόν τον τρόπο μπορώ να βγάλω τις καταθέσεις μου στο εξωτερικό, όπως και να ελαφρύνω τους λογαριασμούς μου, πέφτοντας κάτω απο κάποιο θεωρητικό όριο που θα γίνει κούρεμα καταθέσεων.
> Για αυτό και δεν αφήνουν οι τράπεζες να μπει άλλο όνομα στους λογαριασμούς... για αυτό και δεν μπορείς να ανοίξεις λογαριασμό καινούργιο.


Είσαι σίγουρος πως είναι εξαγωγή κεφαλαίων; Δεν νομίζω πως επιτρέπουν οι τράπεζες κάτι τέτοιο. Το πιο πιθανό είναι το paypal να διατηρεί λογαριασμό σε Ελληνική τράπεζα για αυτό το σκοπό, επομένως τα χρήματα παραμένουν εδώ.

Επίσης καλό είναι να θυμόμαστε πως το paypal δεν είναι χρηματοπιστωτικό ίδρυμα. Το account μας στο paypal έχει όσα δικαιώματα έχει και το account μας στην google ή στο facebook: κανένα. Μπορούν να το κλειδώσουν ή να το κλείσουν ανά πάσα στιγμή και μαζί τα «χρήματα» που περιέχει.

----------


## peragialos

Για την καταγραφή και μόνο σήμερα μετέφερα από δικό μου λογαριασμό Εθνικής σε λογαριασμό τρίτου Αυστρίας 300 € χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## Andreaslar

> Για την καταγραφή και μόνο σήμερα μετέφερα από δικό μου λογαριασμό Εθνικής σε λογαριασμό τρίτου Αυστρίας 300 € χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.


Με ποιόν τρόπο>?

----------


## peragialos

> Με ποιόν τρόπο>?


Με χρήση iban και επιλογή μεταφορά σε λογαριασμό τρίτου. Μόλις το έβαλα τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία της αυστριακης τράπεζας βγήκαν αυτόματα και εγώ έβαλα ονοματεπώνυμο και περιγραφή. Τα έξοδα τα χρεώθηκα εγώ και ήταν 7 ευρώ.

----------


## Revolution

Προχθές δεν με αφηνε να  πληρώσω μια αγορά απο μαγαζί εσωτερικού (σε λογαριασμό Εθνικής) σήμερα έκανα κανονικά renew sub στο WoW.
Οτι να'ναι.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Πριν από λίγο πήρα από Amazon UK μία θήκη για το Note Edge μου στα 55 ευρώ με χρηση χρεωστικής Alpha Bank Mastercard .

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Πριν από λίγο πήρα από Amazon UK μία θήκη για το Note Edge μου στα 55 ευρώ με χρηση χρεωστικής Alpha Bank Mastercard .


Και τι σχέση έχει με το PayPal που συζητάμε εδώ;

----------


## giorgiosb

πόση είναι η προμήθεια για την μεταφορα χρηματών σε αλλο paypal account?

----------


## netblues

> πόση είναι η προμήθεια για την μεταφορα χρηματών σε αλλο paypal account?


Δωρεαν

----------


## giorgiosb

Καπου διάβασα οτι κρατάνε προμήθεια κάθε φορά που κάνουμε send money

----------


## sdikr

> Δωρεαν


Αν έχεις λεφτά στο Balance,  αν τα τραβήξει μέσω κάρτας όχι,  στα 50 ευρώ είναι 2,2 με 2,5 ευρώ

----------


## Godian

> πόση είναι η προμήθεια για την μεταφορα χρηματών σε αλλο paypal account?


Αν τα τραβηξει απο λογαριασμο τραπεζας ειναι 0.35 λεπτα. αν τα εχει στο balance ειναι δωρεαν

----------


## yyy

Μόνο από το balance είναι δωρεάν. Από λογαριασμό ή κάρτα υπάρχει προμήθεια, κάτι πάνω από 3%...

----------


## fantasma_tis_nixtas

Για 34 ευρώ μου ζητάει προμήθεια 1.52€.
Μπορεί ο καθένας να το εξακριβώσει πηγαίνοντας send money απο το paypal. Γράφετε το email του αποδέκτη, το ποσό, επιλέγετε το νόμισμα και θα δείξει αυτόματα την προμήθεια.

----------


## phantom77

> Για 34 ευρώ μου ζητάει προμήθεια 1.52€.
> Μπορεί ο καθένας να το εξακριβώσει πηγαίνοντας send money απο το paypal. Γράφετε το email του αποδέκτη, το ποσό, επιλέγετε το νόμισμα και θα δείξει αυτόματα την προμήθεια.


Είναι 3,4% του ποσού, συν €0,35 (για χαρτόσημα  :Razz: )

https://www.paypal.com/gr/cgi-bin/we...=_display-fees

----------


## Tiven

Αργεί γενικά το send money; Έστειλα 110 ευρώ εδώ και καμιά ώρα και ενώ όλα ήταν πράσινα, δεν μου έχει στείλει ούτε email ούτε εμφάνισε τα λεφτά.

----------


## netblues

Γινεται αμεσα. Δες αν εχει τραβηξει τα λεφτα απο το τραπεζικο λογαριασμο. Αν οχι ξαναστειλε
Πρεπει να ηρθε mail οτι εστειλες λεφτα.

----------


## gmdb

Την Πέμπτη σε φίλο μου έγινε κανονικά η αγορά κινητού (100 ευρώ)  από Κινέζικο με paypal (μέσω χρεωστικής Alpha) και το Σάββατο που δοκίμασα άλλη αγορά (210 ευρώ) δεν την δέχτηκε!!!

----------


## Nikiforos

> Αργεί γενικά το send money; Έστειλα 110 ευρώ εδώ και καμιά ώρα και ενώ όλα ήταν πράσινα, δεν μου έχει στείλει ούτε email ούτε εμφάνισε τα λεφτά.


να υποθεσω οτι μπηκες στο αλλο account να κανεις accept ετσι? εχω κανει 2 φορες request (πριν μαθω για το send money) και 2 φορες αυτο και εγινε αμεσα, αρκει να κανεις accept.

Eγω παντως κατι πραγματακια που ηθελα ετυχε να τα εχει ολα το banggood και μαλιστα απο ΕU-UK (εχει εκει αποθηκες) και παραγγειλα σημερα ολα μαζι εκανα 3 παραγγελιες και πληρωσα ομως απευθειας με καρτα οπως κανω απο τον 15 Αυγουστο σε αυτη την σελιδα για να μην πλεκω με το paypal, αν και εχει δεν εχω ομως υπολοιπο στο balance παρα 10 ευρω μονο.

----------


## phantom77

Νομίζω το email επιβεβαίωσης της αποστολής χρημάτων το στέλνει πριν γίνει αποδεκτή απο τον παραλήπτη.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Νομίζω το email επιβεβαίωσης της αποστολής χρημάτων το στέλνει πριν γίνει αποδεκτή απο τον παραλήπτη.


δυστυχως δεν την θυμαμαι αυτη την λεπτομερεια! 
στην σελιδα του paypal δεν θα φαινονται οι κινησεις? γιατι απο την τραπεζα στο web banking θα αργησουν να φανουν.

----------


## phantom77

Φυσικά και φαίνονται. Σε εκτελεσμένη μεταφορά γράφει "Status: Completed"

----------


## Tiven

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ, μετά από 2-3 ωρίτσες έστειλε και τα λεφτά και τα email. Απλά άργησε. Αυτό το accept που λέτε δεν υπάρχει κάπου. Απλά έστειλα λεφτά και μου είπε ο Χ σου έστειλε Υ ευρώ.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Παιδιά ευχαριστώ, μετά από 2-3 ωρίτσες έστειλε και τα λεφτά και τα email. Απλά άργησε. Αυτό το accept που λέτε δεν υπάρχει κάπου. Απλά έστειλα λεφτά και μου είπε ο Χ σου έστειλε Υ ευρώ.


καλημερα! σορρυ δικο μου λαθος ηταν στο request money την ειχα παθει εκει και περιμενα, εκει θελει accept.

----------


## pakitis

Με send money δουλεύει άμεσα. Τσιν τσον τσεν. :-)

----------


## dhmk

Αγόρασα από banggood δύο αντικείμενα (ηλεκτρονικό μικροσκόπιο και μεγεθυντικό φακό τσέπης) αξίας περίπου 27 και 2 ευρώ αντιστοίχως με Paypal. Χρεώθηκε ALPHA Dynamic AMEX. Κανένα πρόβλημα. Νομίζω ότι πια δεν χρειάζονται κόλπα για να γίνουν μικροαγορές, τουλάχιστον.

----------


## psytransas

> *Νομίζω* ότι πια δεν χρειάζονται κόλπα για να γίνουν μικροαγορές, τουλάχιστον.


Nομιζεις... :No no:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Αγόρασα από banggood δύο αντικείμενα (ηλεκτρονικό μικροσκόπιο και μεγεθυντικό φακό τσέπης) αξίας περίπου 27 και 2 ευρώ αντιστοίχως με Paypal. Χρεώθηκε ALPHA Dynamic AMEX. Κανένα πρόβλημα. Νομίζω ότι πια δεν χρειάζονται κόλπα για να γίνουν μικροαγορές, τουλάχιστον.


Έχει αναφερθεί καμιά 10αρια φορές ότι συγκεκριμένα μαγαζιά για κάποιο λόγο δουλεύουν μια χαρά με τις κάρτες.
Έτσι ισχύει για bangood, Vickmall και άλλα μαγαζιά.

----------


## phantom77

Με κίνδυνο να εκνευριστεί κάποιος εδώ μέσα ( :Razz: ), λέω οτι η ΑΜΕΧ έχει περάσει όπου την έχω δοκιμάσει.
Η Dynamic είναι πιστωτική ή χρεωστική;

----------


## dhmk

> Με κίνδυνο να εκνευριστεί κάποιος εδώ μέσα (), λέω οτι η ΑΜΕΧ έχει περάσει όπου την έχω δοκιμάσει.
> Η Dynamic είναι πιστωτική ή χρεωστική;


Πιστωτική με επιστροφή του 3% των αγορών σε σουπερμάρκετ κτλ, σε δωροεπιταγή.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Αγόρασα από banggood δύο αντικείμενα (ηλεκτρονικό μικροσκόπιο και μεγεθυντικό φακό τσέπης) αξίας περίπου 27 και 2 ευρώ αντιστοίχως με Paypal. Χρεώθηκε ALPHA Dynamic AMEX. Κανένα πρόβλημα. Νομίζω ότι πια δεν χρειάζονται κόλπα για να γίνουν μικροαγορές, τουλάχιστον.


Καλησπέρα, μην λεμε συνεχεια τα ιδια, αλλοι αγοραζουν και αλλοι οχι, προσωπικα το θεωρω καθαρα τυχαιο καθως οπως εχει αποδειχτει σε παρα πολλα forums που γραφουν για το paypal και οχι μονο, αλλες μερες τα ιδια ατομα αγοραζουν και αλλες οχι! με ιδια καρτα στο ιδιο μαγαζι, ή ebay κτλ, επισης στο aliexpress κανεις δεν εχει αγορασει απ οσο εχω δει.
Το οτι εσυ ετυχε τωρα να κανεις αγορες μεσω paypal δεν σημαινει οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ή δεν εχει C.C απλα ετυχε.
Εγω οσες δοκιμες εχω κανει με eurobank visa πιστωτικη που εχω τρωω πορτα, αλλα απο το banggood απευθειας με καρτα αγοραζω απο τον Αυγουστο!!!! ενω χτες εκανα 3 παραγγελιες....
με τους γνωστους τροπους request money και send money τοτε ναι αγοραζω με paypal balance.
Nαι οι AMEX περνανε ποιο ευκολα αυτο ειναι γεγονος! το εχω διαβασει απο πολυ κοσμο!




> Έχει αναφερθεί καμιά 10αρια φορές ότι συγκεκριμένα μαγαζιά για κάποιο λόγο δουλεύουν μια χαρά με τις κάρτες.
> Έτσι ισχύει για bangood, Vickmall και άλλα μαγαζιά.


ειπε ομως μεσω paypal οχι απευθειας με καρτα! απο το banggood αγοραζω απο τον Αυγουστο!!!! ενω με paypal δεν μου περναει!
και εχω παρει και αλλες φορες και χτες εδωσα 3 παραγγελιες.
Επισης εχουν αναφερθει τα dealextreme, amazon.co.uk, amazon.de και gearbest.

Προσωπικα για να μην κανω send money οτι βρισκω απο αυτα που θελω στο banggood τα αγοραζω απο εκει με απευθειας καρτα, μαλιστα χτες που εκανα τις παραγγελιες μου ετυχε να τα εχουν και σε αποθηκες U.K.... :One thumb up:

----------


## Pehlis

Εχθές δοκίμασα να κάνω αγορές , όχι ανω των 15€ και *με 0 balance* , απο ebay με πληρωμή paypal και χρεωστική κάρτα απο την Πειραιώς. Διάφορες ώρες, 21:00,  12 παρα, 12 + . Δεν έλεγε να περάσει τις κινήσεις. Σε ολες Denied .
Ενώ πριν απο καμιά 15αριά μέρες ειχα κάνει αγορά χωρίς προβλημα. Οπότε το θεωρώ τυχαιο ότι μπορεσα και είχα αγοράσει τότε, τι άλλο να πω.
Το Send money που έκανα απο εμένα προς φίλο δουλεψε κανονικά και σε 3-4 ώρες φανηκαν τα χρήματα στο paypal balance του.

----------


## mrsaccess

> Με κίνδυνο να εκνευριστεί κάποιος εδώ μέσα (), λέω οτι η ΑΜΕΧ έχει περάσει όπου την έχω δοκιμάσει.
> Η Dynamic είναι πιστωτική ή χρεωστική;


Αν καταφέρει κάποιος να περάσει και στο iherb.com το συζητάμε.  :Razz:

----------


## psytransas

> Το Send money που έκανα απο εμένα προς φίλο δουλεψε κανονικά και σε 3-4 ώρες φανηκαν τα χρήματα στο paypal balance του.


Τι 3-4 ωρες ? Στο request money φαινονται αμεσα εφοσον περασει η συναλλαγη.

----------


## Nikiforos

και σε εμενα το ιδιο με request μολις μπω και κανω accept στο λεπτο φαινονται και εχω balance, 2 φορες το ειχα κανει πριν μαθω για το send και ετσι εγινε.

----------


## atrias

> Παιδιά ευχαριστώ, μετά από 2-3 ωρίτσες έστειλε και τα λεφτά και τα email. Απλά άργησε. Αυτό το accept που λέτε δεν υπάρχει κάπου. Απλά έστειλα λεφτά και μου είπε ο Χ σου έστειλε Υ ευρώ.





> Τι 3-4 ωρες ? Στο request money φαινονται αμεσα εφοσον περασει η συναλλαγη.


είχε πρόβλημα το paypal

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/ind...rning.1625565/

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Και τι σχέση έχει με το PayPal που συζητάμε εδώ;


Εμ, δε θέλω να σε απογοητευσω, αλλά μεγάλο μέρος των ποστ του παρόντος τοπικ (στην πραγματικότητα η πλειοψηφία αυτών) δεν αφορούν το Paypal. 

Ασε που το Paypal με το κολπάκι που εχει διαρρευσει, κουτσα-στραβα το διευθετείς. Αυτό που καίει περισσοτερο λοιπόν είναι τα λοιπά sites και νομίζω ότι ν.1 σε πωλήσεις site που δε δεχεται Paypal είναι το Amazon.

Τέλος πάντων, σημασία έχει ότι πέρασε η αγορά ύψους 55 ευρώ από εξωτερικό με χρηση χρεωστικής Alpha Bank Mastercard  και αυριο είναι να μου έρθει η θήκη  :Razz: .

----------


## phantom77

> Αν καταφέρει κάποιος να περάσει και στο iherb.com το συζητάμε.


Δεν δοκίμασα με την ΑΜΕΧ, η χρεωστική Mastercard της Eurobank πάντως πέρασε  :Smile: 



Αμέσως μετά όμως τη δοκίμασα στο eBay και δεν πέρασε. Και το πρόβλημα είναι οτι κάθε κάρτα που δεν περνάει, βγαίνει απο τη λίστα των διαθέσιμων για χρήση.

- - - Updated - - -

Duracell η ΑΜΕΧ, συνεχίζει όταν όλες οι άλλες σταματούν  :Laughing: 
Η τσιγκούνα Mastercard της Alpha δεν ήθελε να μου δώσει $4,99, ήρθε όμως η ΑΜΕΧ να με σώσει.

----------


## kostas2005

η άτιμη

----------


## mrsaccess

> Δεν δοκίμασα με την ΑΜΕΧ, η χρεωστική Mastercard της Eurobank πάντως πέρασε 
> 
> 
> 
> Αμέσως μετά όμως τη δοκίμασα στο eBay και δεν πέρασε. Και το πρόβλημα είναι οτι κάθε κάρτα που δεν περνάει, βγαίνει απο τη λίστα των διαθέσιμων για χρήση.


Εντάξει, δεν παίζει, μέχρι προχθές το iherb δεν υποστήριζε paypal, μόνο πιστωτική. Επιτέλους, θα γλυτώσω την μουρμούρα!  :Yahooooo:

----------


## phantom77

Off Topic





> Εντάξει, δεν παίζει, μέχρι προχθές το iherb δεν υποστήριζε paypal, μόνο πιστωτική. Επιτέλους, θα γλυτώσω την μουρμούρα!


Εγώ απόκτησα μουρμούρα τώρα που βρήκα το μαγαζί.  :Laughing:

----------


## Valder

Off Topic


		Εμπιστεύεστε αυτό το σαιτ και για αγορές σε προιόντα δίαιτας, πχ κάψιμο λίπους; Δεν ήξερα το σαιτ αλλά μπήκα επειδή το είδα από σας και βρήκα κάτι διαμαντάκια για κάψιμο λίπους και το σκέφτομαι για μαζί με τη γυμναστική. :Razz:

----------


## Godian

οποιος θελει 100 ευρω στο balance του paypal μπορω να του στειλω και να μου τα στειλει στο λογαριασμο μου στην Εθνικη . Ευχαριστω

----------


## bourdas777

Καλησπέρα!
Υπάρχει τίποτα νεότερο;;;
Προσωπικά με κάρτα Eurobank δεν μπορώ να αγοράσω μέσω Paypal.
Μόνο μέσω balance περνάνε οι αγορές.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Εμπιστεύεστε αυτό το σαιτ και για αγορές σε προιόντα δίαιτας, πχ κάψιμο λίπους; Δεν ήξερα το σαιτ αλλά μπήκα επειδή το είδα από σας και βρήκα κάτι διαμαντάκια για κάψιμο λίπους και το σκέφτομαι για μαζί με τη γυμναστική.


Θεωρείται πολύ γνωστό στην κατηγορία του.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Καλησπέρα!
> Υπάρχει τίποτα νεότερο;;;
> Προσωπικά με κάρτα Eurobank δεν μπορώ να αγοράσω μέσω Paypal.
> Μόνο μέσω balance περνάνε οι αγορές.


Καλησπέρα! δυστυχως τα ιδια.....
προσωπικα εγω αγοραζω απο τον Αυγουστο απο το banggood γιατι παιζει η καρτα μου απευθειας (eurobank visa) και ετσι γλιτωνω τις μανουρες με το paypal (εννοω το send money σε αλλον λογαριασμο για να εχω balance). Μεχρι στιγμης μονο 3 πραγματα που ηθελα βρηκα μονο στο ebay, ενω αλλα 8 βρεθηκαν σε αυτο το site.

----------


## patrickdrd

Δευτερα αγορασα ετησια συνδρομη eurosport μεσω paypal (δεν εφτανε το balance, τραβηξε απ την καρτα μου),
alpha enter visa

----------


## Valder

Τελικά τα εμβάσματα περνάνε προς το Paypal τώρα που άνοιξαν οι αποστολές προς τα έξω και αν ναι ποιά η διαδικασία;

ΥΓ: Ρωτάω γιατί στο ίντερνετ ο καθένας λέει το μακρύ του και το κοντό του, άλλος ότι τα κατάφερε, άλλος ότι δεν δέχεται ΙΒΑΝ (?) κλπ.

----------


## Tiven

Είτε κάνεις ντίλιες με την εκκλησία και στα στέλνουν εκείνοι, είτε προσπαθείς με προσευχές. Το δεύτερο σπάνια πιάνει.

----------


## 29gk

Μετα απο παμπολλες αποτυχημενες προσπαθειες αγορας απο ebay.com με χρηση paypal το οποιο και τραβα απο προπληρωμενη mastercard της Πειραιως, σημερα περασε μια αγορα κανονικα ! Αψογα, γρηγορα και χωρις κανενα κωλυμμα. Για να συνεχιστουν τα ακυρα λιγο αργοτερα σε 2-3 αλλες προσπαθειες. Καταληγω και εγω στην περιπτωση του τυχαιου, αν και δεν εχω καταληξει ακομα ποιος ειναι το μεγαλυτερο εμποδιο. Η τραπεζα ή το paypal ?

----------


## dhmk

Παρόλο που πριν λίγες μέρες είχα κάνει δύο αγορές με paypal από banggood, χθες προσπάθησα να αγοράσω ένα ρολόι από Ελληνικό κατάστημα και δεν δούλεψε. Χρησιμοποίησα απευθείας τη πιστωτική.

----------


## Nikiforos

γιατί απο Ελληνικα καταστηματα δεν περναγε το paypal ανεκαθεν?
απο banggood αγοραζω απο τον Αυγουστο αλλα απευθειας με την καρτα μου και περναει μια χαρα.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Πέρασε κανονικά αγορά από Amazon UK με χρεωστική Alpha Mastercard.

(αυτόν τον εξαιρετικότατο φορτιστη αυτοκινητου της Anker, που ειναι με 65% εκπτωση αυτες τις μερες: τωρα που πήρα φορτιστη αυτοκινητου, μου μένει μόνο να πάρω αυτοκίνητο  :Razz: )

----------


## psytransas

Κι απο Αmazon.de περασε κανονικα συναλλαγη (παιχνιδι) με Alpha Bonus πιστωτικη.

----------


## Valder

Battlenet κανείς έχει δοκιμάσει ή μπα;

----------


## kostas2005

η amex premium χτες μετά απο μήνες πήρε τα τρία

----------


## Nikiforos

> η amex premium χτες μετά απο μήνες πήρε τα τρία


καλημερα, τι εννοεις?

----------


## kostas2005

Δεν πέρασε σε οτι μαγαζί και να δοκίμασα μετα απο μήνες.
Δεν πέρασε ούτε στο ebay.
Αναφέρομαι πάντα σε συνδυασμό με PayPal.
Η πλάκα είναι οτι όλοι σε ολα τα site λένε ότι ηταν η μόνη που πέρναγε για μήνες χωρίς κανένα άκυρο ειδικά στο ebay.

----------


## Nikiforos

κρίμα! μαλλον την πηρανε πρεφα και την εκοψαν και αυτην!

----------


## phantom77

Ευτυχώς πρόλαβα και αγόρασα τηλέφωνο...

----------


## Nikiforos

Ενταξει υπαρχουν οι γνωστες λυσεις, δεν ηρθε και το τελος του κοσμου!  :Razz: 
προσωπικα εχω βρει μερικα μαγαζια που περναει η καρτα μου απευθειας και προτιμω απο εκει να παιρνω, αν τωρα θελω κατι απο το ebay κανω send money.... :One thumb up:

----------


## dhmk

Από ότι φαίνεται η καλύτερη λύση είναι να στείλεις έμβασμα στο pp. Το σκέπτομαι να στείλω κανά 200άρι αλλά μου προκαλεί κάποιο άγχος. Κάποτε είχα μεταφέρει donations στο λογαριασμό μου στην ALPHA και από ότι είδα το iBAN είναι ήδη καταχωρισμένο. Ίσως αρχικά κάνω δοκιμή με μικρότερο ποσό, π.χ. 50 ευρώ. Το pp λέει ότι σε 2 εργάσιμες θα εμφανιστεί στο balance, αν στείλω τα λεφτά σε συγκεκριμένο δικό του λογαριασμό σε Γερμανική τράπεζα.

Δυο φορές τώρα η AMEX μου στο pp έφαγε άκυρο.

----------


## psytransas

> Από ότι φαίνεται η καλύτερη λύση είναι να στείλεις έμβασμα στο pp. Το σκέπτομαι να στείλω κανά 200άρι αλλά μου προκαλεί κάποιο άγχος. Κάποτε είχα μεταφέρει donations στο λογαριασμό μου στην ALPHA και από ότι είδα το iBAN είναι ήδη καταχωρισμένο. Ίσως αρχικά κάνω δοκιμή με μικρότερο ποσό, π.χ. 50 ευρώ. Το pp λέει ότι σε 2 εργάσιμες θα εμφανιστεί στο balance, αν στείλω τα λεφτά σε συγκεκριμένο δικό του λογαριασμό σε Γερμανική τράπεζα.
> 
> Δυο φορές τώρα η AMEX μου στο pp έφαγε άκυρο.


Τι προμηθεια εχει κατι τετοιο (αν τελικα γινεται) ??

----------


## phantom77

> Ενταξει υπαρχουν οι γνωστες λυσεις, δεν ηρθε και το τελος του κοσμου! 
> προσωπικα εχω βρει μερικα μαγαζια που περναει η καρτα μου απευθειας και προτιμω απο εκει να παιρνω, αν τωρα θελω κατι απο το ebay κανω send money....


Έχεις δοκιμάσει τις γνωστές λύσεις τώρα τελευταία; Ακούω οτι υπάρχουν και σε αυτές προβλήματα.

Εγώ πάντως δύσκολα θα κάνω απευθείας συναλλαγή με κινεζομάγαζο ή eBay. Δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι.

----------


## dhmk

> Τι προμηθεια εχει κατι τετοιο (αν τελικα γινεται) ??


1 ευρώ ειπώθηκε πριν. Αλλά ίσως εξαρτάται από την τράπεζα, πόσο χρεώνει το έμβασμα.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Έχεις δοκιμάσει τις γνωστές λύσεις τώρα τελευταία; Ακούω οτι υπάρχουν και σε αυτές προβλήματα.
> 
> Εγώ πάντως δύσκολα θα κάνω απευθείας συναλλαγή με κινεζομάγαζο ή eBay. Δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι.


Το send money μονο κανω πλεον αλλα εχω αρκετες μερες να το κανω εγω.
Ενας φιλος μου εκανε request money με καρτα eurobank prepaid και δουλεψε κανονικα, ειχα μπει μαλιστα εγω στον λογαριασμο να του για να τον βοηθησω. Αυτο εγινε την Δευτερα.
Του εχω πει να μην κανει request αλλα anyway.
Eγω οτι θελω τα βρηκα στο banggood και η καρτα μου eurobank visa περναει απο τον Αυγουστο και πληρωνω απευθειας. Εχω κανει πολλες αγορες απο εκει.
Και εχω ακομα και 10 ευρω στο balance αν χρειαστω κατι φτηνο απο ebay.

----------


## kostas2005

Μόλις περασε amex premium paypal ebay

- - - Updated - - -




> Από ότι φαίνεται η καλύτερη λύση είναι να στείλεις έμβασμα στο pp. Το σκέπτομαι να στείλω κανά 200άρι αλλά μου προκαλεί κάποιο άγχος. Κάποτε είχα μεταφέρει donations στο λογαριασμό μου στην ALPHA και από ότι είδα το iBAN είναι ήδη καταχωρισμένο. Ίσως αρχικά κάνω δοκιμή με μικρότερο ποσό, π.χ. 50 ευρώ. Το pp λέει ότι σε 2 εργάσιμες θα εμφανιστεί στο balance, αν στείλω τα λεφτά σε συγκεκριμένο δικό του λογαριασμό σε Γερμανική τράπεζα.
> 
> Δυο φορές τώρα η AMEX μου στο pp έφαγε άκυρο.


δοκίμασες σημερα?

----------


## dhmk

> Μόλις περασε amex premium paypal ebay
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> δοκίμασες σημερα?


Αν εννοείς pp δοκίμασα πριν 2 ώρες και πέρασε. Έμβασμα δεν δοκίμασα. Νομίζω ότι αν προσπαθήσεις μερικές φορές, την επομένη, το βράδυ κτλ, τελικά θα δουλέψει το pp.

----------


## yyy

Μπορεί να ανοίξει κάποιος 2ο λογαριασμό paypal με το ίδιο όνομα, αλλά άλλο email (προφανώς);

----------


## Nikiforos

> Μπορεί να ανοίξει κάποιος 2ο λογαριασμό paypal με το ίδιο όνομα, αλλά άλλο email (προφανώς);


μπορει να ανοιξει μαλλον, αλλα γιατι να το ρισκαρεις? απο τους κανονισμους απαγορευεται να στελνεις στον εαυτο σου, ανοιγεις στο ονομα συγγενη σου με ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ στοιχεια και τηλεφωνο και εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο. Εννοειτε να μην εχει αλλο λογαριασμο και να μην ασχολειτε ετσι εχεις εσυ την διαχειριση του. Αυτο εχω κανει εγω.
Καποιος ειχε βαλει τα ιδια στοιχεια και του το μπλοκαραν, δεσμευσαν για μερες τα χρηματα για ελεγχο και δεν ξερω μετα τι εγινε....δεν πρεπει να καταλαβουν οτι ειναι το ιδιο ατομο.
Γιαυτο κανουμε και αλλο email στα στοιχεια του προσωπου που βαζουμε και το πραγματικο του τηλεφωνο ή αν εχουμε αλλο κινητο εμεις βαζουμε το αλλο και στο email και στο paypal.

----------


## yyy

> μπορει να ανοιξει μαλλον, αλλα γιατι να το ρισκαρεις? απο τους κανονισμους απαγορευεται να στελνεις στον εαυτο σου,


Δε με ενδιαφέρει να στέλνω χρήματα μεταξύ των 2 λογαριασμών. Απλά θα βάλω κάποια κάρτα εξωτερικού και λέω ότι θα είναι καλύτερα να μην μπλέκω με τον υπάρχοντα λογαριασμό...

----------


## Nikiforos

α δε γνωριζω τοτε αν πειραζει.

----------


## phantom77

Ουφ...πέρασε πριν λίγο πληρωμή στο FastTech με την ΑΜΕΧ.

----------


## vagdsl

Από τις 7 Οκτωβρίου (που ξαναδοκίμασα μετά τα cc) πληρώνω κανονικά μέσω paypal τις αγορές που κάνω από ebay.

Η ίδια κάρτα (AMEX) που είχα και πριν.

----------


## phantom77

Η ΑΜΕΧ δεν πέρναγε χθες και σήμερα το πρωί. Για αυτό το "ουφ" ανακούφισης.

----------


## atrias

> Μπορεί να ανοίξει κάποιος 2ο λογαριασμό paypal με το ίδιο όνομα, αλλά άλλο email (προφανώς);


ναι μπορείς να έχεις 2 account

https://www.paypal.com/selfhelp/article/FAQ1968

----------


## yyy

> ναι μπορείς να έχεις 2 account
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/selfhelp/article/FAQ1968


Ευχαριστώ. Λέει όμως ότι ο ένας πρέπει να είναι premium ή business.

----------


## Banditgr

> Ευχαριστώ. Λέει όμως ότι ο ένας πρέπει να είναι premium ή business.


Σωστά λέει. 2 απλούς δεν μπορείς να έχεις και ναι κάνουν έλεγχο στοιχείων και κυρίως καρτών και έτσι και σε τσακώσουν σου μπλοκάρουν τις συναλλαγές. Δεν αξίζει το ρίσκο.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Μόνο αν είναι ανοιγμενοι και οι 2 με ίδιο όνομα και άλλη χώρα /διεύθυνση είναι οκ.

----------


## atrias

> Ευχαριστώ. Λέει όμως ότι ο ένας πρέπει να είναι premium ή business.


o premium λογαριασμός είναι προσωπικός λογαριασμός πρακτικά
δεν είναι business
νομίζω αυτή τη στιγμή όσα account ανοίγουν είναι by default premium




> Premier: Recommended for casual sellers or *non-businesses* who wish to get paid online, and who also make online purchases.


https://www.paypal.com/selfhelp/article/FAQ2258

οπότε δεν έχει πρόβλημα να έχεις ένα personal κι ένα premium




> Μόνο αν είναι ανοιγμενοι και οι 2 με ίδιο όνομα και άλλη χώρα /διεύθυνση είναι οκ.


από το link στο προηγούμενο post μου:



> Each account needs to have a unique email address, bank account and credit card.

----------


## yyy

Νομίζω και γω ότι είναι όπως ακριβώς λέει παραπάνω ο atrias. Άνοιξα νέο λογαριασμό, με άλλο email και άλλη κάρτα. Στην αρχική οθόνη ρωτάει αν θέλεις προσωπικό ή business. Επέλεξα προσωπικό και αυτόματα ανοίχτηκε ως premium. Για αγορές, από όσα διάβασα, δεν έχει καμία διαφορά ο personal με τον premium. Μια χαρά λοιπόν, μιας και είμαι και σύμφωνος με τους όρους χρήσης, που θέλουν να είναι διαφορετικοί οι δύο λογαριασμοί (ο πρώτος μου είναι personal)  :Smile:

----------

